# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2015



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 01:16)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Out 2015 às 10:10)

Bom dia,
Outubro chega sem grandes meteo-novidades. Aqui no Marquês céu azul, vento fraco e a minha Auriol do jardim marca 20º. Parece que vamos continuar de manga curta e as sandálias por mais algum tempo.


----------



## Candy (1 Out 2015 às 13:16)

Boas, 
Outubro chega com Sol. 
Céu azul e temperatura bastante agradável aqui em Peniche. 
Corre uma aragem fraca.


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2015 às 13:32)

Boas

Mínima de 16,2ºC

Agora segue mais um dia quente, estão 27,2ºC, 44%Hr e vento nulo...é mais um dia que faz inveja a maioria dos dias de Verão


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2015 às 14:26)

Mais um dia tórrido a chegar próximo dos 30ºC

Neste momento 28,1ºC

Máxima até ao momento 28,5ºC

Vento nulo... desde as 00h ainda não passou os 2km/h


----------



## homem do mar (1 Out 2015 às 14:39)

Boas por aqui mais um dia de verão agora já em outubro estão 28.7 lá fora e a mínima foi de 13.3


----------



## homem do mar (1 Out 2015 às 14:48)

Aqui fica a foto da igreja da minha terra depois de um passeio de bike


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Out 2015 às 14:50)

Boas!
Sigo com 24,3°C e a mínima foi de 18,5°C
Dia mais veranil que no Verão 
Que Outubro nos surpreenda


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2015 às 21:30)

Boas,

Dia quente, sol abrasador ha hora de almoço por Cascais.
Extremos:* 14,7ºC / 24,8ºC*
Agora:* 19,3ºC
*
Venham lá uns bons *mm* para Domingo, vamos ver...
*
*


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2015 às 22:13)

Máxima de 28,6ºC 

Agora estão 21,9ºC, 59%Hr, 1021,7hpa e vento nulo 

Destaque para o vento hoje, ou melhor a falta dele foi dos dias com menos vento do ano...rajada máxima 3km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Out 2015 às 22:47)

Mínima:* 15,9ºC*
Máxima: *27,7ºC*
Só agora é que a Nortada chega aos 30 km/h, o resto do dia foi vento fraco a nulo. Temperatura estabiliza agora ao final do dia, já começa a ser um hábito, temperatura ainda acima dos *20ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Out 2015 às 23:03)

Por aqui a noite segue fresca com 22.3ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Out 2015 às 23:31)

Boa noite!
Sigo com 21,2°C
E o vento aumentou bem de intensidade!
Off-topic: Alguém sabe de outra rede de estações meteorológicas amadoras, sem ser o wunderground?


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2015 às 23:51)

Tiagolco disse:


> Off-topic: Alguém sabe de outra rede de estações meteorológicas amadoras, sem ser o wunderground?



https://www.netatmo.com/en-US/weathermap


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2015 às 00:16)

*16,2ºC / 25,2ºC e 88% / 52%* foram os extremos do primeiro de Outubro.

Muita neblina espessa pelo amanhecer, bloqueava completamente a vista de todo o horizonte, de terra e do mar. Tinha um aspecto acastanhado.

De resto céu limpo, apenas uns cirrus muito ao longe, a WSW, relacionados com a depressão dos Açores talvez.

Vento fraco, mais recentemente alguns períodos quase moderado, variável, fixando-se no quadrante noroeste para o fim da tarde.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Out 2015 às 00:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> https://www.netatmo.com/en-US/weathermap


Pois...
Também já conhecia esse e não tem estações perto da minha casa 
Mas obrigado na mesma


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2015 às 03:55)

Boa madrugada.

Dia bastante agradável, o de ontem, com *16,9ºC* / *25,6ºC* de extremos.

De momento sigo com 17,5ºC, em queda rápida, e 67% de humidade. 1021 hPa de pressão. Vento fraco a moderado, a variar tipicamente entre N e NE.


----------



## jonekko (2 Out 2015 às 07:52)

bom dia a todos, lindo amanhecer por aqui. Assim até dá gosto ir trabalhar!


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Out 2015 às 12:37)

Mínima: *17,2ºC*
Vento de SO a baixar a temperatura agora


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Out 2015 às 13:50)

Boas!
Sigo com 23,1°C e a mínima foi de 18,8°C.
Um amanhecer cheio de altocumulus que nos indicam que vem aí chuvinha:


----------



## david 6 (2 Out 2015 às 14:00)

vai surgindo nuvens altas em Lisboa, que venha a chuvinha no domingo que tanto faz falta


----------



## david 6 (2 Out 2015 às 17:33)

céu encoberto agora


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2015 às 18:01)

jonekko disse:


> bom dia a todos, lindo amanhecer por aqui. Assim até dá gosto ir trabalhar!





Tiagolco disse:


> Um amanhecer cheio de altocumulus que nos indicam que vem aí chuvinha:



Estava mesmo muito bonito, boas fotos, e continuam a desfilar altocumulus vindos de oeste.

Extremos de hoje:* 17,5ºC / 24,6ºC*, pouco antes das 8h e das 16h, respectivamente.
Humidade a variar entre os* 85%* do amanhcere e *57%* a meio da tarde.

Muita neblina pela manhã, produziu cores e belos cenários no nascente a par dos altocumulus.

Vento fraco variável fixando-se em norte para a tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2015 às 19:02)

Boas,

Sigo com *19,6ºC,* apos maxima de *23,9ºC*.

Hoje dei um salto a barragem da mula(serra de Sintra), incrível o nível daquela pequena albufeira, as 2 linhas de água que alimentam a barragem estão secas, inclusive ribeira da mula, incrível mesmo... mais logo coloco fotos no tópico adequado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Out 2015 às 20:19)

Mínima: *17,1ºC*
Máxima "veranil": *27,4ºC *
Nortada fraca a moderada

Altocumulus marcaram, mais uma vez, o dia. Fotos tiradas com intervalos de +- 30 minutos, por ordem cronológica:

NW









SW





NW com uma confusão extra 









E finalmente o SW e o pôr do sol


----------



## Vitor TT (3 Out 2015 às 00:30)

Dias de verão, com as mínimas a descerem pouco dos 16º C, quando saio do trabalho sensivelmente pelas 19:00h - 19:30h apesar de quase noite, ainda se sente algo morno, no carro a marcar 23º - 25º C e hoje ( ontem, Sexta ) não foi excepção, em casa pelas 22:00h - 23:00h na casa dos 19º - 21º C, 

actualmente ainda 17,7º C e 65% Hr, 

confesso que não tenho grande expectativa para o próximo "evento" aqui pela região de Lisboa, de qualquer maneira hoje ( sábado ) vou dar a minha voltinha de bike e no Domingo á tarde possivelmente vai ser dia de "caça" ( hummm, será ??  ).


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2015 às 02:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Altocumulus marcaram, mais uma vez, o dia.



Exacto, foi o dia todo, e para a tarde muitos cirrus variados.

Amanhecer:


Manhã a abrir mais o belo céu azul, muita neblina e a meio do dia começam a aparecer cirrus:



Entardecer e poente, um belo espectáculo de cirrus típico depois dos altocumulus deixarem o palco, mas esperava mais cor:


----------



## bpereira (3 Out 2015 às 02:47)

Domingo promete.....


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Out 2015 às 02:48)

StormRic disse:


> Exacto, foi o dia todo, e para a tarde muitos cirrus variados.
> 
> Amanhecer:
> 
> ...


Sem dúvida que o final do dia foi um espetáculo para olhar para o céu, do nada os altocumulus dão lugar a cirrus vibrantes e dançantes


----------



## bpereira (3 Out 2015 às 08:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sem dúvida que o final do dia foi um espetáculo para olhar para o céu, do nada os altocumulus dão lugar a cirrus vibrantes e dançantes



Por cá foi também  .


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2015 às 12:33)

Boas

Mínima de 16,4ºC

Agora estão 20,4ºC, 76%Hr, 10116,5hpa e vento fraco 

As ultimas saídas tem vindo a carregar na precipitação para o Centro/Sul... e ainda bem porque como estava antes apenas no NW de nada iria valer...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Out 2015 às 13:32)

Boas!
Sigo com 22,8°C e a mínima foi de 18,1°C
O céu está super esbranquiçado por causa das nuvens altas mas ainda se vê o sol...
Também estou com bastantes expectativas para este evento! Esperemos que venha aí uma boa chuvinha e talvez trovoada


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2015 às 13:42)

Aqui agora está o céu muito nublado e o sol fraco de a pouco desapareceu! temperatura baixa de 19,7ºC, humidade alta 83% e vento fraco por vezes moderado de SW


----------



## JAlves (3 Out 2015 às 14:18)

Aqui pela Ramada já está um ventinho que, como se costuma dizer, parece que está a puxar chuva.


----------



## Candy (3 Out 2015 às 14:33)

Peniche estamos assim.
Das 13h57 às 14h17


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Out 2015 às 14:37)

Vejo cumulus com algum desenvolvimento vertical, a norte


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Out 2015 às 14:54)

Por aqui o dia tem sido marcado por céu nublado e tempo fresco, apesar do sol de vez em quando lá dá uma espreitadela por entre as nuvens.
actual 25.5ºC
mínima  16.2ºC


----------



## david 6 (3 Out 2015 às 15:01)

céu nublado 26.1ºC 52% humidade


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Out 2015 às 16:47)

Dia de céu nublado e mais fresco
Mínima:* 16,4ºC *
Máxima: *22,8ºC*

Nortada foi trocada pelo vento de SO, que deve manter-se.
Amanhã e segunda são possíveis dias de noites tropicais. Então Domingo à noite é mesmo para se ficar em casa, vamos lá ver se isto não afeta as eleições.

PS: Alguém sabe o que se passa com os radares? É que parece que entre as 22h e as 3h esteve a chover


----------



## Tufao André (3 Out 2015 às 17:16)

Dia de céu muito nublado ainda por nuvens médias e altas!
Está bastante mais fresco e cada vez mais entra humidade de SW transportada pelo vento moderado. A temperatura máxima hoje nem chegou aos 23ºC e a humidade tem aumentado gradualmente e já esta perto dos 70%.
Espera-se que a precipitação comece a cair durante o fim da madrugada, cerca das 5h/6h (fraca), aumentando de intensidade ao longo da tarde! A ver vamos o que nos calha por aqui... Trovoadas ja se sabe que é a lotaria total, nem vale a pena especular sobre tal!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2015 às 17:31)

Boas,

Extremos de hoje: 15,7ºC / 22,9ºC

Hoje passei pela ribeira do Cabreiro, a represa quase quase a secar, felizmente nos proximos dias vao cair bons mm. 
Segundo o ECMWF, pode ocorrer trovoada na madrugada de segunda, sei que é lotaria, mas esta zona já merce uma trovoada. 
Já não estou habituado a acompanhar instabilidade atmosférica por estas bandas.


----------



## lm1960 (3 Out 2015 às 17:46)

Boas,

Mais uma vez fui almoçar fora, no terraço das traseiras da casa, o sol estava fraquinho nem foi necessário colocar chapéus de sol.
Quando estava a levantar a mesa reparei nuns remoinhos de folhas no chão, sinal de chuva.....


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Out 2015 às 17:56)

Finalmente vamos ter Outono, vai ser bom para matar saudades, neste momento estão 24.2ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Out 2015 às 18:05)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Dia de céu nublado e mais fresco
> Mínima:* 16,4ºC *
> Máxima: *22,8ºC*
> 
> ...


É virga


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Out 2015 às 18:21)

Agora estão a entrar nuvens baixas. A humidade está a aumentar bem


----------



## bmelo (3 Out 2015 às 18:50)

JAlves disse:


> Aqui pela Ramada já está um ventinho que, como se costuma dizer, parece que está a puxar chuva.




por Vialonga (deves conhecer), a mesma coisa.


----------



## david 6 (3 Out 2015 às 19:18)

22.2ºC 70% humidade (a subir)


----------



## Geopower (3 Out 2015 às 20:01)

22,2ºC em Telheiras. vento fraco de SW, mas já se nota o aumento da intensidade.


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2015 às 20:30)

Aqui na terra do sem vento não se nota aumento nenhum... Fraco de Sul com 20ºC.


----------



## Aspvl (3 Out 2015 às 20:37)

Boa Noite! 

O dia foi calmo com bastantes nuvens e vento fraco.
Ainda não notei alteração significativa na intensidade do vento.

O radar do IPMA já mostra alguma reflectividade ao largo da costa, provavelmente virga...


A previsão horária do IPMA para Lisboa mostra que a animação deve começar pelas 11h!


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2015 às 21:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vejo cumulus com algum desenvolvimento vertical, a norte



Cumulus mediocris?

Em Carcavelos todo o dia a assistir à entrada de nebulosidade média e alta, má visibilidade à superfície, um dia húmido e com a temperatura a baixar em relação aos dias anteriores.

*17,4ºC / 22,1ºC *são os extremos de hoje.

Evolução diurna da humidade completamente diferente dos dias precedentes. A mínima de *66% foi às 2h* da madrugada, e a máxima 87% há pouco. Durante a tarde com o aumento modesto da temperatura a humidade relativa não desceu mesmo assim dos 71%. Ao nascer do sol estava em 86% e antes do poente, que não se viu por aqui, já tinha subido acima dos 80%.

Vento a fazer-se sentir de sul/SSE, fraco por enquanto.

Céu coberto entre 6/8 e 8/8 todo o dia, altostratus, altocumulus, cirrus, cirrostratus, a panóplia completa de nuvens relacionadas com uma frente quente dissipada e preparatória da chegada de mais.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Out 2015 às 21:42)

StormRic disse:


> Cumulus mediocris


Talvez...
Só conseguia ver os topos e estavam bem desenvolvidos


----------



## bpereira (3 Out 2015 às 22:02)

Começam a cair os primeiros pingos na Figueira da Foz.


----------



## jonekko (3 Out 2015 às 22:36)

caiem,uns pingos pela Ramada...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Out 2015 às 22:43)

Estão a aparecer nuvens muito baixas e o vento já está a aumentar


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Out 2015 às 22:56)

Dia calmo mar sem ondas e alforrecas grandes á brava no outside. Agora aproxima se a tempestade, está vento quente e já começou a pingar aqui na vila.


----------



## Nsantos79 (3 Out 2015 às 23:27)

Cai agora um primeiro aguaceiro em Monte Gordo, Mafra. Temperatura mantém-se amena. Sem vento.


----------



## Teles (3 Out 2015 às 23:40)

Por aqui temperatura actual de 20.5ºC e começou a choviscar!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Out 2015 às 23:42)

Finalmente começa a chuviscar


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Out 2015 às 23:46)

Está a chegar o sistema quente, confirmado pelo aumento da temperatura, vai quase nos 21ºC (ainda ultrapassa a máxima ) 
1/4 do radar ocupado completamente por chuva, isto é raro de ver


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2015 às 23:59)

Já está o ambiente típico das sudoestadas, aquele vento que quase cheira a mar e aquela humidade e calor insuportáveis. Vai pingando esporadicamente.


----------



## Geopower (4 Out 2015 às 00:36)

21.5ºC. Já cairam uns pingos muito timidos. Vento moderado de SW.


----------



## Vitor TT (4 Out 2015 às 00:38)

Ontem ( Sábado ) dia de bike, objectivo chegar ao Guincho, eventual previsão de chuva fraca para o fim da tarde, mas há que andar, pois hoje em principio estará pior, não tenho reportado voltas anteriores por terem sido mais do mesmo, vento e mais vento, e temperaturas amenas, excepto no Raso,

a de ontem, temperatura aparentemente mais fresca que nas voltas anteriores, mas amena tipo 22º - 23º, mas mais humidade, transpirei muito, pouco vento e encoberto, 
desta vez vou colocar umas imagens ilustrativas do dia enquanto não chega mais acção  ( espero ),

paragem quase habitual em Carcavelos,







a passar o forte de São José,






Raso,






e o conhecido Guincho, numa rara, mas aparente calmaria porque do lado oposto ao Hotel Fortaleza do Guincho, já soprava com alguma intensidade,






já no regresso, uma visão que não aprecio muito, as cores alaranjadas do céu, eventual sinal de chuva, onde no fim do passeio marítimo pelas 20:30h senti uma pingas grossas  e ainda com 20 km para fazer, o que vale é que se ficaram por aqui, em alguns pontos antes de Carcavelos estava algum vento, mas passado Oeiras quase calmo e temperatura na casa dos 21º - 22º , no carro marcava ainda 23º,






mais logo, após o almoço deverei ir dar a voltinha Sintrense para uma eventual caçada , pois já tenho saudades de apanhar intempéries, vamos lá a ver o que ai vem ( pelo menos já está alerta amarelo a partir das 18:00h ).


----------



## Geiras (4 Out 2015 às 00:45)

Por aqui pinga esporadicamente. 20,7ºC e finalmente vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Vitor TT (4 Out 2015 às 00:54)

E actualmente tenho 20,3º C e 86% Hr, vento ainda fraco.


----------



## Nsantos79 (4 Out 2015 às 00:55)

Geiras disse:


> Por aqui pinga esporadicamente. 20,7ºC e finalmente vento a aumentar de intensidade.



Monte Gordo igualmente com vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 01:03)

O GFS aumentou para 45mm a chuva prevista, nesta última saída. Lisboa vai sair da seca, acho...


----------



## criz0r (4 Out 2015 às 01:07)

Boa noite, acabei de chegar a casa á pouco e efectivamente já chove fraco. O Vento aumentou de intensidade nas ultimas horas.


----------



## Tufao André (4 Out 2015 às 01:11)

Ja seria muito bom que isso se confirmasse @Tiagolco! A regiao está mesmo a precisar ao máximo... Devido à situação ser de regime convectivo, localmente os acumulados em algumas zonas até podem ser superiores a isso! Agora os locais afectados é que ja nao se sabe quais... 
Por enquanto a noite segue calma com apenas alguns chuviscos esporádicos e um aumento da intensidade do vento! Temperatura estável nos 20,5 graus


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 01:16)

Tufao André disse:


> Ja seria muito bom que isso se confirmasse @Tiagolco! A regiao está mesmo a precisar ao máximo... Devido à situação ser de regime convectivo, localmente os acumulados em algumas zonas até podem ser superiores a isso! Agora os locais afectados é que ja nao se sabe quais...
> Por enquanto a noite segue calma com apenas alguns chuviscos esporádicos e um aumento da intensidade do vento! Temperatura estável nos 20,5 graus


Acho que toda a região de lisboa vai receber algo, porém presumo que as regiões com mais altitude recebam mais


----------



## StormRic (4 Out 2015 às 01:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Estão a aparecer nuvens muito baixas e o vento já está a aumentar



Precisamente o que caracteriza a situação em Carcavelos praia, vento de sueste moderado, nuvens baixas, nimbostratus possivelmente, mas ainda tudo seco, nem um pingo.



Vitor TT disse:


> umas imagens ilustrativas do dia enquanto não chega mais acção



 boa reportagem como sempre, belas composições nos pontos chave! E que calmaria o mar estava no Guincho e Estoril.

Para descrever o dia aqui em Carcavelos, os vídeos onde se observa a dinâmica das nuvens, com ventos e jogos de sombras cruzadas nos diferentes níveis.

Amanhecer:

Manhã

Tarde e entardecer, desta vez não houve mesmo cores algumas ao poente mas apenas jogos de luzes:

*19,4ºC e 91% *de humidade neste momento.

Vento sueste ou SSE em todas as estações aqui da zona.


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2015 às 01:27)

tive em Coruche agora com uns amigos e já caiu uns pingos grossos mas não passou disso, pela Fajarda estão 20.1ºC (já tive 19.7ºC) e 85% humidade


----------



## Tufao André (4 Out 2015 às 01:37)

Ja se fazem sentir fortes rajadas de vento de SE!!! Abanam as janelas e ja assobiam...  O mais relevante até ao momento!


----------



## Candy (4 Out 2015 às 02:07)

Saudades do tópico de Discussão e Previsão do tempo e modelos... 
Acho que não devo ser só eu! Principalmente neste eventos. Era tudo de tão fácil seguimento, como as previsões de quem mais sabe da coisa :'( 
Desculpem, foi só um desabafo. Mas aquilo assim, não tem nada a ver com o que havia. Não faço previsões, mas há MUITO tempo que consultava o tópico.  

Bem, em Peniche, temos estruturas montadas na praia dos Supertubos (virada a SW) que... cá p'ra mim é isso mesmo!... puffffffff... 
Por agora seguimos, com vento moderado. Nada de mais para esta santa terrinha tão habituada a vento. Veremos com o passar da madrugada. 
Só quero que São Pedro e seus amigos me deixem ir depositar o boletim de voto a alguma hora do dia de amanhã. Ah, e fazer umas fotos no Cabo Carvoeiro  hehe... Se lá em cima não estiverem com muitas portas abertas!


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Out 2015 às 02:49)

Temperatura já descendo, vento moderado de SSE a trazer o forno todo.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Out 2015 às 02:52)

Boas.
Por aqui o vento está a aumentar de intensidade.
Caiu só algumas pingas.


----------



## Garcia (4 Out 2015 às 02:56)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Boas.
> Por aqui o vento está a aumentar de intensidade.
> Caiu só algumas pingas.



por aqui idem_idem...


----------



## Candy (4 Out 2015 às 04:33)

Começou a cair uma borriceira por aqui. Fui ao terraço certificar-me que tinha tudo seguro e senti qualquer coisa.
Já se vai sentindo as rajadas de vento a intensificarem. Por enquanto ainda normal para um dia de vento em Peniche. No entanto nota-se bem a tendência a aumentar de intensidade rapidamente.


----------



## casr26 (4 Out 2015 às 08:29)

Hoje fazendo o report de Belém em Lisboa fica a sinalética de que o chão começou a ficar molhado à pouco e o vento a espaços vai-se sentindo com rasgos de maior intensidade.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 09:10)

Boas!
Agora sim parece que estamos no outono! 
Chove fraco e o vento já vai moderado!
Sigo com 20,7°C e a mínima foi de 20,7°C (não estou a gozar )


----------



## Geopower (4 Out 2015 às 09:49)

bom dia. Céu encoberto. Vento moderado de SW com rajadas forte. De momento não chove 21,4*C. Sente-se o ar bastante húmido.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2015 às 10:01)

Boas
Sigo com 20 graus e vento forte. 
De facto a humidade é tanta que os telhados vão pingando e nem sequer está a chover. 

Encontro -me na zona do fonte nova, benfica


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2015 às 10:04)

choveu à pouco durante 5min e parou, nada de especial 20.2ºC 86% humidade


----------



## Candy (4 Out 2015 às 10:07)

Por cá só vento moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes. Tudo seco!


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2015 às 10:16)

Aqui mínima foi de 18,9ºC

Pingou que o chão está húmido mas o acumulado está nos 0,0mm e assim vai se manter grande parte do dia...só lá para o final do dia vai chover que se veja... Quanto a ventos nada de especial e nunca será nada de especial por aqui.

Rajada máxima até agora 47km/h

Temperatura atual 20,4ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Out 2015 às 10:35)

Aqui começou a chuviscar já passava das 7 horas, agora o céu está muito nublado, mas neste momento nao chove.
Sigo agora com 20.1ºC e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## bpereira (4 Out 2015 às 10:51)

Sigo com 21º.
Des vez em quando vem uma chuvada mais forte.
Rajada max. 33 Km.
Acumulado 2 mm
Humidade 96%
Pressão 1007 hPa


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2015 às 11:00)

hoje o chão nem seca , humidade a subir 88%, não chove


----------



## cactus (4 Out 2015 às 11:16)

Candy disse:


> Saudades do tópico de Discussão e Previsão do tempo e modelos...
> Acho que não devo ser só eu! Principalmente neste eventos. Era tudo de tão fácil seguimento, como as previsões de quem mais sabe da coisa :'(
> Desculpem, foi só um desabafo. Mas aquilo assim, não tem nada a ver com o que havia. Não faço previsões, mas há MUITO tempo que consultava o tópico.
> 
> ...


----------



## cactus (4 Out 2015 às 11:18)

Aqui já chuviscou com ceu muito escuro , de realçar é o vento que sopra com rajadas moderadas , agora até apareceu o sol !!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Out 2015 às 11:34)

Vá lá 1,4mm até agora, mas agora até já está sol.


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2015 às 11:49)

por aqui 1.3mm, 21.8ºC 89% humidade, céu encoberto


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2015 às 11:51)

Aqui metade do dia já lá vai e 0,0mm no final do dia se tiver 3mm é muito  eventos nortenhos é assim...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Out 2015 às 11:52)

Miguel têm esperança, isto vêm ai chuva.


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2015 às 11:54)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Miguel têm esperança, isto vêm ai chuva.



Sim principalmente  a partir da noite...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Out 2015 às 11:55)

sim, mas ao menos vai ser bom.


----------



## jonekko (4 Out 2015 às 12:01)

por aqui é o tédio por enquanto. Nuita humidade e vento moderado.


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2015 às 13:21)

vento vai aumentando a intensidade por aqui 24.3ºC 84% humidade


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 13:28)

Neste momento estou em Alvalade e está muito húmido!! Mal se aguenta lá fora . O céu continua muito nublado. A chuva só deve voltar lá para o final da tarde.


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2015 às 13:30)

aqui até o sol já aparece
24.7ºC 85% humidade


----------



## Candy (4 Out 2015 às 13:32)

Cabo Carvoeiro 12h45
Vento médio cerca dos 45 km/h de S/SW
Temperatura 21.º C
Pressão 1014.3 hPa

Céu a S/SW de Peniche










A Norte, Nordeste













Tenho um vídeo onde se pode ouvir bem o vento. Vou carregar enquanto almoço.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Out 2015 às 13:44)

Céu completamente encoberto, nevoeiro à mistura, só consigo ver até à ponte da CREL. 
Mínima:* 19,7ºC* (Considero tropical)
Vamos ter uma amplitude térmica muito baixa, das mais baixas do ano. 
Rajadas de S/SW entre 40 e 50km/h.
Acumulado: *1,5mm*


----------



## Thomar (4 Out 2015 às 13:47)

miguel disse:


> Aqui metade do dia já lá vai e 0,0mm no final do dia se tiver 3mm é muito  eventos nortenhos é assim...


Entradas de SW são muito favoráveis a Setúbal, amanhã em vez de falares em 3mm estás a a falar em 33mm...


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2015 às 13:56)

Thomar disse:


> Entradas de SW são muito favoráveis a Setúbal, amanhã em vez de falares em 3mm estás a a falar em 33mm...



Sim é verdade! são as melhores entradas para ter bons acumulados por aqui...vamos ver


----------



## criz0r (4 Out 2015 às 14:02)

Boa tarde, por aqui vai-se mantendo também o vento moderado e bem quentinho e só uns chuviscos muito raros. A aguardar pelo fim do dia...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Out 2015 às 14:04)

Boas!

Aqui por Carcavelos já não chove há largas horas, o vento segue moderado e as gaivotas em terra!
O mar está particularmente ruidoso!


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2015 às 14:33)

vento já vai assobiando algumas vezes


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Out 2015 às 14:38)

o céu continua nublado, o vento já vai aumentando de intensidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2015 às 14:54)

Agora no 2 local de seguimento sigo com 23 graus e vento moderado. 
Não esperava que o tempo que estivesse tão desconfortável por estas bandas,  está abafado o vento é morno.


----------



## JTavares (4 Out 2015 às 15:26)

Hoje estou por Coimbra e não se passa nada, apenas nublado sem chuva e vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 16:03)

Em Lisboa já está algum vento e até houve umas boas abertas mas o tempo voltou a fechar


----------



## Prates (4 Out 2015 às 16:06)

Deixo aqui umas 4 fotos desta tarde, que serviram para experimentar a objectiva. :P



3069 by Mauro Prates, no Flickr



3071 by Mauro Prates, no Flickr



3073 by Mauro Prates, no Flickr



3074 by Mauro Prates, no Flickr


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2015 às 16:07)

aqui o tempo abriu, está sol a temperatura vai a subir vou com *27.2ºC *74% humidade e vento


----------



## Geopower (4 Out 2015 às 16:42)

a reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Céu muito nublado. Vento moderado de SW. O sol vai espreitando entre as nuvens. Está abafado.


----------



## AndréGM22 (4 Out 2015 às 16:53)

Por aqui as nuvens vão correndo a grande velocidade, mas nada de chuva por enquanto.


----------



## Candy (4 Out 2015 às 16:58)

Por cá, acalmou um pouco após a hora de almoço.
O céu abriu e temos tido algum sol.
Nada de chuva.

Mais logo veremos como vai ficar.

Então, por volta das 12h45 era esta a situação no Cabo Carvoeiro.

A partir do minuto 5 nota-se que começa a haver uma pioria no estado do mar. 
Foi o aumento da vaga  que já estava previsto. Pouca diferença, mas o bastante para se notar. 
Na costa norte estava tudo muito mais calmo.


----------



## Candy (4 Out 2015 às 17:18)

Webcam Supertubos

As estruturas (tendas) montadas na praia, para o campeonato de surf, estão só com o esqueleto!!! às 12h30 vi-as todas cobertas. Não sei se foi tirada a cobertura ou se como eu tinha pensado... pufffffffffffffffff... foi um vento que lhe deu... não sei.

https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/peniche-supertubos/


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2015 às 17:46)

vai pingado por aqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Out 2015 às 17:53)

Por aqui está um vendaval, a chuva nunca mais se viu desde o final da manha, e também deu para acumular pouco.


----------



## Candy (4 Out 2015 às 18:02)

Aumenta a intensidade do vento.

Centro de Peniche.
Vista para Leste


----------



## joao nunes (4 Out 2015 às 18:06)

por aqui ja pinga 
24,4% 76% humidade


----------



## AndréGM22 (4 Out 2015 às 18:24)

Começa a Chover e o vento já se vai fazendo sentir com mais intensidade


Veremos o que nos espera a noite


----------



## Aspvl (4 Out 2015 às 18:32)

Boa tarde!

De manhã, salvo erro por volta das 9h, ainda choveu qualquer coisa.
Durante o resto do dia o céu esteve bastante nublado, porém, com o sol a espreitar por vezes durante a tarde. O vento esteve moderado e, agora para o final da tarde, houve algumas rajadas mais fortes, nada preocupantes.

Notei que a previsão horária e a previsão para 10 dias não coincidem, contudo não será para estas que devemos olhar, mas sim para a previsão descritiva!
A chuva aproxima-se, como se vê no radar do IPMA!

A parte interessante do evento deve apenas chegar amanhã de madrugada!
Para aqueles que acordam cedo, câmaras a postos!


----------



## JCARL (4 Out 2015 às 18:33)

Desculpem o off-topic
mas vento, vento está nas Bermudas com o Joaquin a esta hora em cheio:
- http://www.portbermudawebcam.com/


----------



## Teles (4 Out 2015 às 18:38)

Á pouco em Peniche o vento soprava moderado e o carro marcava 28 graus , também o mar estava bem revolto como podem ver nestas fotos:


----------



## Geopower (4 Out 2015 às 18:48)

começa a chover fraco. Vento forte com rajadas de SW. A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo até amanhã de manhã.


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Out 2015 às 18:50)

Ericeira com vento, mar a subir e ambiente de tempestade tipo Miami, quente e húmido, 25ºC. Caiam uns pingos de vez em quando. Na praia do Norte avistava-se o pontão e o Cabo da Roca assim:


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 19:01)

E começa a chuviscar com mais intensidade


----------



## JAlves (4 Out 2015 às 19:07)

Parece que Setúbal vai apanhar com uma boa rega!

Aqui para norte de Lisboa só conto, para já, com chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Out 2015 às 19:16)

Aqui ainda não chove, visibilidade continua baixa. Parece que vai entrar tudo agora em Setúbal e Lisboa!
Máxima: *22,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2015 às 19:25)

Aqui vai chovendo mas fraco, ainda só acumulei 0,2mm

Rajada máxima 50km/h
Temperatura máxima  22,4ºC

20,9ºC


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2015 às 19:44)

vai chuviscando por aqui


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2015 às 19:47)

Dia de Outono por aqui, alguma chuva fraca durante a manhã e algum Sol durante a tarde com bastante vento.
Por agora vai chovendo fraco por aqui.


----------



## Goku (4 Out 2015 às 19:54)

Na zona onde moro nem uma pinga caiu. 
Pode ser que a noite e madrugada seja diferente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Out 2015 às 20:18)

Há 2 horas que o céu parece o terror e parece que vai aí um grande temporal, mas ainda nem pingou... Só ventania. Rajadas de 50km/h de Sul.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Out 2015 às 20:29)

Por aqui vento está começar ficar forte.
Por enquanto só algumas pingas! Tem sido assim dia todo!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2015 às 20:41)

Boas noites,

T.máxima: *23,0ºC.*
T.actual: *20,3ºC*

Muita humidade algum vento e pouco mais.
Quanto á chuva, é aguardar.


----------



## Nsantos79 (4 Out 2015 às 20:50)

Boa noite, Monte Gordo - Mafra com algum vento mas nada de chuva...que tanta falta faz nesta zona.


----------



## dASk (4 Out 2015 às 20:56)

É verdade teima em não chover nada de jeito na nossa área, o radar vai prometendo mas depois perde força, espero que chova algo mas já está a enervar-me estar a acompanhar há tanto tempo e não ver algo digno a cair do céu, que não vejo desde Abril... farto de comer pó do deserto como hoje...!


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2015 às 21:34)

isto está complicado..... eu já esperava que por esta hora já tivesse a chover algo... está toda a passar a sul no Alentejo, estou bocado desiludido até agora, espero que isto melhore


----------



## dASk (4 Out 2015 às 21:37)

Aqui já começa a cair certinho mas ainda não chego a chamar sequer moderado. Mas estou com esperança que caia algo de jeito não deve ser exagerado mas pelo menos para acabar definitivamente com o pó e a seca... A esta altura no ano passado os campos já estavam bem verdejantes!


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2015 às 21:41)

Aqui em Setúbal já chove! Acumulado até agora 1,2mm, temperatura de 20,4ºC e a rajada máxima 51km/h


----------



## Geopower (4 Out 2015 às 21:44)

por aqui tambem nao chove ainda. Apenas vento forte.


----------



## criz0r (4 Out 2015 às 21:44)

Boa noite, por aqui continua tudo na mesma..vento moderado com rajadas e períodos de chuva fraca. 23,1ºC. Ela que venha porque é mesmo muito precisa, de momento só tenho água/pó no chão do meu quintal, os campos a maioria deles estão amarelos e isso é mau.


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2015 às 21:45)

por aqui começou a chover agora puxado a vento


----------



## Geopower (4 Out 2015 às 21:49)

Geopower disse:


> por aqui tambem nao chove ainda. Apenas vento forte.


Finalmente começa a chover de forma moderada!


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2015 às 21:50)

Ela vem aí!!


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2015 às 21:52)

Vai caindo certinha mas sem ser nada de especial...

Acumulados 1,6mm
20,2ºC
94%Hr
1016,1hpa


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 21:53)

FINALMENTE!! Chuva moderada puxada a vento!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Out 2015 às 21:57)

Por aqui ainda nada de chuva, só vento que já faz sentir com mais força, desde o final da manha.
Resta-nos esperar pela chuva então...


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2015 às 22:00)

vai chovendo fraco a moderado nada de especial, mas já é chuva já é alguma coisa, puxado a vento, o vento piorou agora com a chegada da chuva


----------



## Rachie (4 Out 2015 às 22:06)

Já chove em Cacilhas. 22 graus e 80% de humidade.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 22:08)

A chuva não parou ainda!! Chove moderadamente sem parar à uns 15 minutos


----------



## Garcia (4 Out 2015 às 22:18)

já chegou aqui a estes lados também, a chuva.. mas a ver pelo radar, é de "raspão".. pelo menos para agora..


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Out 2015 às 22:19)

Chuva fraca já começou, poeira toda a cair!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Out 2015 às 22:19)

Finalmente vai chovendo alguma coisa de jeito por aqui, parece que amanhã vou tirar o pó ao guarda-chuva


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2015 às 22:23)

Chuva fraca e *19,6ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 22:25)

É tão bom ver o chão e os carros todos molhados


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2015 às 22:27)

Que rica chuvinha que cai por aqui, maravilha! 

Por agora temos chuva moderada acompanhada de vento forte, esperemos que assim continue nas próximas horas.


----------



## jonekko (4 Out 2015 às 22:27)

por aqui o vento já "assobia". A chuva é moderada e estão 19º. A casa está um bafo com 24º


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 22:31)

A chuva não quer parar por nada 
Que continue assim que a terra agradece


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2015 às 22:31)

Sigo com uns estonteantes *0,5 mm*.


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2015 às 22:34)

por aqui também chove moderado  puxado a vento, que continue assim


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2015 às 22:37)

Já dizia o outro," ha uma linha que separa..."


----------



## AndréGM22 (4 Out 2015 às 22:44)

Vai chovendo ainda que pouco


----------



## Candy (4 Out 2015 às 22:50)

Teles disse:


> Á pouco em Peniche o vento soprava moderado e o carro marcava 28 graus



hmmmm... é melhor  verificar o termómetro do carro!   hehehehe... Estava bom, mas 28, nem em Julho ou Agosto os tivemos  

Estou a carregar um video de uma volta de carro por toda a península de Peniche, ao fim da tarde. Está lentoooooo... É longo. Fiz devagar e parei em alguns pontos específicos.


----------



## Candy (4 Out 2015 às 22:53)

Uma chuvita por cá!... 
Parece que aquela célula também vai passar ao lado. lol... O habitual em Peniche!!! Tudo sempre ao contrário.
Está vento!!! No entanto isto para nós é normal. São muito piores as nortadas. Mas vamos ver o que este vento nos traz.


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2015 às 22:54)

Aqui continua a chuva moderada! sigo com um acumulado de 4,0mm...

19,9ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 22:54)

Acalmou por agora...
Espero que não fique por aqui


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Out 2015 às 23:02)

Aqui vou com 3,4mm


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Out 2015 às 23:07)

Chuva fraca com vento moderado neste momento, tudo mais ou menos calmo por Lisboa...


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2015 às 23:09)

por aqui continua a chover moderado puxado a vento, ainda não parou


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2015 às 23:15)

Cheguei agora aos 5,0mm e igualei o ultimo evento que foi bastante fraco por aqui...

19,3ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 23:49)

Até agora, o aviso amarelo de chuva foi em vão...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2015 às 23:51)

Tiagolco disse:


> Até agora, o aviso amarelo de chuva foi em vão...


Sim, já vi que este evento ate agora nem em Lisboa foi bom


----------



## bpereira (4 Out 2015 às 23:53)

Sigo com um acumulado de 8 mm. Temperatura atual 22º


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2015 às 23:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, já vi que este evento ate agora nem em Lisboa foi bom


Por acaso está a ser óptimo! Choveu moderado durante 30 minutos mas nada que justifique o aviso amarelo...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 00:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por acaso está a ser óptimo! Choveu moderado durante 30 minutos mas nada que justifique o aviso amarelo...


Nem o aviso amarelo, nem os modelos... Estava previsto pior que isso...é por isso que disse que nao estava a ser assim tão bom


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 00:06)

joralentejano disse:


> Nem o aviso amarelo, nem os modelos... Estava previsto pior que isso...é por isso que disse que nao estava a ser assim tão bom


O pior ainda não chegou calma! Na madrugada é que vamos ver o pior! Vai haver mais probabilidades de dar trovoada e vai chover mais, de acordo com o GFS. Isto só foi uma preparação para o que aí vem, acho...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2015 às 00:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> O pior ainda não chegou calma! Na madrugada é que vamos ver o pior! Vai haver mais probabilidades de dar trovoada e vai chover mais, de acordo com o GFS. Isto só foi uma preparação para o que aí vem, acho...


Veremos,  mas parece que nao há nada de especial nem no radar nem no satélite


----------



## bpereira (5 Out 2015 às 00:09)

Tiagolco disse:


> O pior ainda não chegou calma! Na madrugada é que vamos ver o pior! Vai haver mais probabilidades de dar trovoada e vai chover mais, de acordo com o GFS. Isto só foi uma preparação para o que aí vem, acho...



Venha ela


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 00:35)

De acordo com o radar, vai haver uma pausa na chuva...


----------



## JAlves (5 Out 2015 às 00:45)

Pela Ramada, e seguindo o velho provérbio do muita parra e pouca uva, tem sido muito vento e pouca chuva.


----------



## Tufao André (5 Out 2015 às 00:56)

Boa noite!
Até agora uma desilusão de evento este em termos de precipitação, pois as rajadas de vento têm sido bastante fortes por vezes!! Só a partir do fim da tarde começou a cair chuva fraca a moderada e no inicio da manha ainda caiu algo, mas nada de muito especial... Até as 0h levo acumulado uns míseros *3,3 mm*!
Chuva de jeito continua a não querer nada com estas bandas, no entanto esperemos pela madrugada e dia de amanha que podem ser mais animadores...
Vento de S/SW tem aumentado de intensidade, sobretudo a partir da tarde e agora para a noite rajadas mais intensas entre 50/60 km/h, tendo já tido uma rajada de *65 km/h! *
Temperaturas: 19,7ºC/22,9ºC; Actuais 19,6ºC com 94% de humidade


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (5 Out 2015 às 01:03)

JAlves disse:


> Pela Ramada, e seguindo o velho provérbio do muita parra e pouca uva, tem sido muito vento e pouca chuva.


Por aqui é igual.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 01:14)

Sigo com 20,9°C e o vento está moderado com rajadas fortes, justificando assim o aviso amarelo...
O aviso amarelo em relação à chuva acaba às 3 da manhã e parece que foi exagerado porque não choveu assim tanto...
Enfim... e agora, está na hora de dormir que amanhã tenho que acordar cedo


----------



## rbsmr (5 Out 2015 às 01:43)

Tufao André disse:


> Boa noite!
> Até agora uma desilusão de evento este em termos de precipitação, pois as rajadas de vento têm sido bastante fortes por vezes!! Só a partir do fim da tarde começou a cair chuva fraca a moderada e no inicio da manha ainda caiu algo, mas nada de muito especial... Até as 0h levo acumulado uns míseros *3,3 mm*!
> Chuva de jeito continua a não querer nada com estas bandas, no entanto esperemos pela madrugada e dia de amanha que podem ser mais animadores...
> Vento de S/SW tem aumentado de intensidade, sobretudo a partir da tarde e agora para a noite rajadas mais intensas entre 50/60 km/h, tendo já tido uma rajada de *65 km/h! *
> Temperaturas: 19,7ºC/22,9ºC; Actuais 19,6ºC com 94% de humidade


Desculpem este post mas muito vento pouca chuva!


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2015 às 01:48)

Confirmo, escudo lisboeta ativado...
Acumulado de ontem acabou por ser *3,3mm*
Temperatura já baixou dos 20ºC.


----------



## Candy (5 Out 2015 às 01:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Confirmo, escudo lisboeta ativado...



O de Peniche também! 
Normal...


----------



## cristiana Morgado (5 Out 2015 às 02:21)

Muito calmo , eu a pensar que iria haver festa !
Mas afinal!


----------



## Vitor TT (5 Out 2015 às 02:33)

E ontem ( Domingo ) lá fui dar a voltinha Sintrense, como já está fresquinho ?? humm pouco, e CHUVA , onde ??, fiz alguns trilhos serranos até a Peninha claro para dar uso ao anemómetro, nevoeiro, logo impossível de fotografar e vento claro registei "apenas" 66,5 km/h e acho que este aparelhómetro não está a funcionar bem, mas desta vez o vento a vir de +- sul, a temperatura rondava os 20º c, chuva nada, rumo a Cascais em direcção ao Guincho, diversas paragens para fotografar umas ondas, e chuva nada , ( por um lado ainda bem ),

umas fotos da zona,










a "passarada " a curtir o vento ( estavam quase paradas, a pairar ),






no Raso, e chuva nada, e já eram 18:50 h ,






Guincho, um "nadinha" diferente do dia anterior, aqui o vento protegido pelo hotel Fortaleza era pouco relevante, mas no outro lado registei 45,9 km/h,






aqui a passarada a preferir o poiso,






na Pirolita, tive de usar um ISO elevado pois montar tripé não tava de chuva, mas vento estava quase limpo, aqui registei 44,6 km/h,






já depois de Fontanelas onde começa a pingar grosso algum vento, ainda deu para fazer duas longas esposições, chuva ao fundo ??, pelas 21:20 h,
quando arranquei fiquei com a leve sensação de ter visto um leve clarão, mas,






a caminho de casa, sim alguma chuva, mas nada de especial, perto de Caneças intensifica-se um pouco +- pelas 22:00 h, 
já a chegar a casa ainda subi a um ponto alto onde já lá tenho ido e ainda fotografei alguma coisa da tão esperada chuva,
serra da Amoreira ao fundo,






as temperaturas rondaram quase sempre nos 20º - 22º C, portanto chuva, nada, mas mesmo nada de especial, como já calculava, deu para fotografar umas ondas, que já tinha saudades.


----------



## Vitor TT (5 Out 2015 às 02:35)

Actualmente algumas rajadas de vento e pouca chuva,
estão 19,5º C e humidade está com um erro, mas deve estar perto dos 100%.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 02:59)

Atenção! Trovoada em Leiria!!!


----------



## Pisfip (5 Out 2015 às 03:17)

Boa noite a todos.

Digo vos uma coisa, fenomenal a rapidez e a dimensão dos raios que caíram há minutos nas vertentes da zona da Serra de Aire e Candeeiros. Descer a serra com tanta chuva, e este cenário tem sempre algo de belo como de  respeitoso.
Temp. Estagnada nos 18°c


----------



## Candy (5 Out 2015 às 03:26)

Quem tiver paciência... 
Volta à península de Peniche, no fim de tarde, com bastante vento. Início pelas 18h32.
A oscilação do video não é tremedeira de mão, é mesmo o vento que abanava o carro. Ah... desculpem lá alguns ângulos menos bons, mas nestas condições por vezes impunha-se!...
Em vez de passar o video todo pode-se sempre ir "saltando um pouco mais à frente. Eu sei que é longo, mas dei uma boa volta em ritmo lento e com algumas paragens em pontos que considerei apropriados e seguros, dado o vento que se fazia sentir.

Conselho: "Não façam isto em casa!"


----------



## Candy (5 Out 2015 às 03:29)

Pisfip disse:


> fenomenal a rapidez e a dimensão dos raios que caíram há minutos nas vertentes da zona da Serra de Aire e Candeeiros. Descer a serra com tanta chuva, e este cenário tem sempre algo de belo como de  respeitoso


É... tenho estado a seguir!
Por aqui népia!... Deixa cá ver o que vem por aí... muitas dúvidas...

http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page=1


----------



## StormRic (5 Out 2015 às 04:46)

A precipitação acumulada até às 3h de hoje, no Litoral Centro e Região Sul:


----------



## Geopower (5 Out 2015 às 06:22)

bom dia. Vento moderado de SW. De momento näo chove.


----------



## Geopower (5 Out 2015 às 09:01)

por Telheiras 21,2*C. Céu  encoberto. Ar carregado de humidade. Vento moderado de SW.


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Out 2015 às 09:25)

Aqui no Marquês céu bastante nublado, algum vento e 21º. Continua este tempo abafado e cheio de humidade no ar.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Out 2015 às 09:37)

Lisboa: Céu totalmente coberto, vento moderado a forte com rajadas fortes, no entanto a sensação térmica não é baixa devido à humidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Out 2015 às 09:50)

Por aqui a noite foi marcada por vento forte, diria na ordem dos 80 a 100 km/h.
A chuva durou poucos minutos. O meu pluviómetro á moda antiga (balde) está desde ontem de manha á chuva, e está ainda pouco mais de meio, sem nunca despejar.
Sigo actualmente com vento moderado, parece que foi mais um evento que passou ao lado.


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2015 às 10:01)

Boas

Aqui nada a contar, até agora uma porcaria de evento! 
Mínima 18,7ºC
Rajada máxima uns normalecos 50km/h
Precipitação uns ridículos 0,8mm  

Até agora neste evento acumulados 6,0mm   a ver se a tarde salva ainda isto...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (5 Out 2015 às 10:35)

Céu nublado. Vento moderado. 21 ºC. 

Já é oficial que por cá este evento foi um autêntico fracasso!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (5 Out 2015 às 11:11)

Por aqui as rajadas de vento estão fortes mas a chuva ainda não é aquilo que se esperava!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Out 2015 às 11:27)

Bom dia, finalmente por cá até foi bom, esta madrugada acumulou 11.2mm.


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2015 às 11:43)

O vento está mais forte agora, rajada máxima de 58km/h

O sol vai espreitando e continua um tempo muito abafado e humido 

21,7ºC
90%Hr


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2015 às 11:43)

Lisboa continua com o seu escudo ativado 
Mínima: *19,5ºC*
Acumulado: *2 mm *
Espero que à tarde chegue a chuva toda, se não este evento foi uma total anedota para Lisboa


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (5 Out 2015 às 11:51)

Por aqui ontem durante a manha choveu um pouco e vento moderado com rajadas fortes, a meio da manha parou a chuva mas manteve-se o vento até ao início da tarde onde acalmou e parecia um dia normal sem vento nem chuva, ao final da tarde ainda espreitou o sol!

À noite aí sim começou a chover bem e durou ali até às 3 da manhã +-, daí a estação do Ipma aqui mais perto ser a que tem mais acumulado!

Hoje o dia até começou calmo, sem chuva e com pouco vento, mas agora a meio da manhã aumentou de intensidade de tal maneira que me fez mandar o pessoal para casa e eu também. A minha estufa abanava por todos os lados, tenho correntes a prender as janelas para estes dias, e elas mandavam cada esticão que assustava. Por segurança antes que algum plástico vá à vida e aleije alguém, veio tudo embora! 

Antes de aquilo estar a abanar assim a estufa já tinha apanhado uma rajada de 40km/h, depois quando aumentou mais de intensidade não estava junto ao computador para ver (e aquilo ainda não está a gravar os registos), mas a de 40km/h não abanou nada a estufa e aquela meteu bastante medo por isso teve que ser bem mais forte!!
Chuva, até agora nada, aliás, à pouco até estava sol!

Ou seja, falham no que não deviam (chuva) e acertam no que deviam falhar (vento) nas previsões!!


----------



## hugo ricardo (5 Out 2015 às 12:01)

estou neste momento em Alcobaça e chove bem a claridade desapareceu parece de noite


----------



## peteluis (5 Out 2015 às 12:03)

Montijo, vento a aumentar.


----------



## Microburst (5 Out 2015 às 12:10)

Bem, este suposto evento candidata-se seriamente ao prémio de fiasco do ano, pelo menos aqui na zona de Almada. É verdade, vento houve e há bastante, mas 1,2mm de precipitação desde a meia-noite e ainda por cima deixou vidros, varandas e carros todos sujos de poeira? Onde está a chuva forte, os aguaceiros fortes, as trovoadas, etc, etc? 

Enfim, mantenha-se a esperança para o próximo fim-de-semana, mas como diria São Tomé, agora é ver para crer. Dados actuais: 22,6ºC, 86% Hr, vento S/SO (rajada máxima 42,3km/h) e pressão nos 1016hpa.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (5 Out 2015 às 12:15)

De repente o céu desabou sobre Lisboa!
Chuva forte!


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2015 às 12:15)

chove forte em Lisboa!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (5 Out 2015 às 12:17)

Uma boa carga d'agua na capital neste momento!


----------



## Microburst (5 Out 2015 às 12:18)

Devia ter postado mais cedo! Chove bem e está a ficar muito escuro, de facto.


----------



## nelson972 (5 Out 2015 às 12:25)

Em Alcanena começa a chover agora, o céu está escuro a sul. vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Out 2015 às 12:31)

Começou agora a chover de forma moderada, acompanhada de vento forte.


----------



## AndréGM22 (5 Out 2015 às 12:32)

Vai chovendo de forma fraca, intercalada com alguns aguaceiros mais fortes


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (5 Out 2015 às 12:34)

Neste momento por aqui as rajadas de vento estão muito fortes!


----------



## bpereira (5 Out 2015 às 12:43)

Na zona onde estou (Tocha) começou a chover uns pingos grossos. O vento continua bastante intenso. 21º rajada máxima 48km


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2015 às 12:44)

Chuva foi toda para o centro de Lisboa, aqui passou tudo ao lado


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Out 2015 às 13:00)

Que bela carga d'água!!


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2015 às 13:02)

Que trampa, está a passar tudo aqui ao lado... 

20,8ºC e 91%Hr

Rajada máxima 63km/h, ainda é o melhorzito deste "evento"...


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 13:29)

Bem...caiu uma chuvada há uma hora atrás...
Foi impressionante!!! Que saudades que eu tinha deste tempo


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2015 às 13:30)

Chove um pouco mais agora, acumulados 1,6mm
Rajadas entre os 50 e o 60km/h
19,6ºC
97%Hr


----------



## Aspvl (5 Out 2015 às 13:32)

Belíssima carga de água há pouco, acompanhada de rajadas intensas! Pena ter sido tão momentâneo...
Quanto a actividade eléctrica... Nem vê-la!... Enfim...


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 13:38)

Fiquei mais que satisfeito com este evento. Esperava bem menos 
De momento sigo com 21,6°C e a mínima foi de 20,9°C
Esperemos que a trovoada chegue para ser a cereja no topo do bolo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Out 2015 às 13:44)

Que bom já há algum tempo que chove moderado, assim é que é.


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2015 às 13:46)

disseram me que em Coruche neste momento chove forte
por Lisboa céu encoberto, tou a ver isto muito manso para trovoadas...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Out 2015 às 13:50)

Em Coruche chove forte e bem


----------



## ct5iul (5 Out 2015 às 13:52)

Neste momento estou na casa de Azeitão Cabanas

Chove desde as 11:30 acumulados desde as ultimas 24h 18.2mm
Temperatura actual 21.6 Cº
Rajada maxima 61.4 Km\H


----------



## Geiras (5 Out 2015 às 13:52)

Brutalidade de linha a passar na margem sul!
De um momento para o outro o céu desabou, o acumulado vai em *17,5mm* 

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALS5#history


----------



## DaniFR (5 Out 2015 às 13:54)

Em Coimbra, manhã com períodos de chuva moderada a forte.
A estação da Quinta da Nora segue com *18mm* acumulados.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 14:07)

A frente já passou e neste momento está a passar pelo alentejo, por isso por aqui este evento já terminou e não deu trovoada


----------



## jpalhais (5 Out 2015 às 14:09)

Tiagolco disse:


> A frente já passou e neste momento está a passar pelo alentejo, por isso por aqui este evento já terminou e não deu trovoada




GANDA FLOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 14:13)

jpalhais disse:


> GANDA FLOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


Por aqui até choveu bastante durante a noite, a madrugada e há uma hora atrás...
Fiquei satisfeito, porém achei um exagero terem posto aviso amarelo para estes lados...


----------



## AndréGM22 (5 Out 2015 às 14:14)

Por aqui vão aparecendo uns aguaceiros esporadicamente, mas nada mais que isso


----------



## Microburst (5 Out 2015 às 14:28)

Geiras disse:


> Brutalidade de linha a passar na margem sul!
> De um momento para o outro o céu desabou, o acumulado vai em *17,5mm*
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALS5#history



Mas que raio se passa por aqui que, à excepção do vento forte que se mantém, pouco ou nada chove? Sigo com 2,1mm...


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (5 Out 2015 às 14:38)

Bem, isto agora está muito agreste com o vento, é com cada rajada!! Os pinheiros atrás de minha casa fazem com cada inclinação com a força do vento que não sei como não partem!! Mete medo..

Chuva, de vez em quando cai forte, pingos grossos!!


----------



## Geiras (5 Out 2015 às 14:40)

Microburst disse:


> Mas que raio se passa por aqui que, à excepção do vento forte que se mantém, pouco ou nada chove? Sigo com 2,1mm...



Esta linha passou ao lado de Almada eheh


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2015 às 14:44)

Aqui caiu a pouco uma forte chuvada, o acumulado do dia aumentou para 3,4mm... parece vir ai outro forte aguaceiro

19,9ºC


----------



## vitamos (5 Out 2015 às 14:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> A frente já passou e neste momento está a passar pelo alentejo, por isso por aqui este evento já terminou e não deu trovoada



Eu não percebo porque é que tentam sempre enterrar eventos que ainda não terminaram... Há todo um pós frontal pela frente!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 14:50)

vitamos disse:


> Eu não percebo porque é que tentam sempre enterrar eventos que ainda não terminaram... Há todo um pós frontal pela frente!


Não sabia...


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (5 Out 2015 às 15:01)

Agora aqui caiu um chuvadão valente, e a temperatura caiu 2,3º em 12 minutos, ainda foi uma boa queda em tão pouco tempo!


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2015 às 15:06)

vitamos disse:


> Eu não percebo porque é que tentam sempre enterrar eventos que ainda não terminaram... Há todo um pós frontal pela frente!



Desânimo aprendido. Focam-se, e enfatizam, (n)o passado recente e não têm esperança no futuro


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 15:10)

Chuvisca agora! Se há um pós frontal, que venha com força!


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (5 Out 2015 às 15:10)

Rajadas de vento muito fortes por aqui mas chuva inexistente!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 15:12)

Agora chove moderado puxado a vento!


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2015 às 15:16)

chove moderado em Lisboa
edit: 4min depois já parou


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 16:30)

Aproxima-se um aguaceiro relativamente forte. Deverá atingir todas as regiões entre Lisboa e Setúbal


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2015 às 16:39)

Belos aguaceiros em aproximação,espero bem que passem por aqui...é se não for pedir muito que cruzem a região de Mafra... 
O acumulado por aqui é de 1 mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 16:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belos aguaceiros em aproximação,espero bem que passem por aqui...é se não for pedir muito que cruzem a região de Mafra...
> O acumulado por aqui é de 1 mm.


Não vai passar por aí. Penso que afetará mais o centro de lisboa e a zona da expo


----------



## Candy (5 Out 2015 às 16:48)

Fotos do lado sul de casa. De NW/W para SE.
Panoramas primeiro lado sul, depois fui à janela norte que dá visão de Norte para Leste. Por fim, voltei ao lado sul.


----------



## Mike26 (5 Out 2015 às 16:49)

Tiagolco disse:


> Aproxima-se um aguaceiro relativamente forte. Deverá atingir todas as regiões entre Lisboa e Setúbal





jonas_87 disse:


> Belos aguaceiros em aproximação,espero bem que passem por aqui...é se não for pedir muito que cruzem a região de Mafra...



Ia agora mesmo referir essa situação. Estava na expectativa para ver se podiam chegar cá algumas trovoadas mas, pelos vistos, a célula aparenta não ter actividade eléctrica. De qualquer forma, aguardemos pelo que aí vem.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 16:51)

Whatt?!?! Está a chover torrencialmente!!!!!


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2015 às 16:51)

começou a chover em Lisboa


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 16:52)

Pontinho amarelo do radar mesmo em cima de mim!! Incrível!!!


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2015 às 16:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> Whatt?!?! Está a chover torrencialmente!!!!!



exacto e o radar não tem quase nada


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2015 às 16:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pontinho amarelo do radar mesmo em cima de mim!! Incrível!!!



cresceu agora mesmo em cima


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 16:53)

Wow as ruas inundaram num instante!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 16:55)

A chuva não pára!!!!!!! Chove torrencialmente há 4 min!!
Edit: Acalmou agora


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Out 2015 às 16:58)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado que passou por aqui, foi pena durar só uns 5 minutos.


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2015 às 16:58)

por Lisboa vai chovendo fraco a moderado, aguaceiro forte a caminho desta zona segundo o radar


----------



## AndréGM22 (5 Out 2015 às 17:00)

Se as ruas ficaram alagadas com esse aguaceiro se o aglomerado que aí vem se aguentar com aquela intensidade nao sei, não me parece que seja coisa só para durar 5 minutos desta vez :/


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 17:00)

Chove torrencialmente outra vezzz!!!!!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 17:03)

Atenção que aquele aglomerado poderá originar trovoada


----------



## Mike26 (5 Out 2015 às 17:03)

david 6 disse:


> começou a chover em Lisboa





Tiagolco disse:


> Pontinho amarelo do radar mesmo em cima de mim!! Incrível!!!



E aqui em Rio de Mouro nem uma pinga! Incrível


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2015 às 17:05)

agora já parou, estou à espera daquele aguaceiro ver se vem mesmo cá para cima


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 17:07)

Mike26 disse:


> E aqui em Rio de Mouro nem uma pinga! Incrível


Aquelas células no radar vão chegar aí de certeza


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2015 às 17:09)

Trovoada... após aguaceiro torrencial


----------



## overcast (5 Out 2015 às 17:10)

Por aqui já faz trovoada... chove moderado.

EDIT: Jonas, sempre a adiantares-te..


----------



## Mike26 (5 Out 2015 às 17:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> Aquelas células no radar vão chegar aí de certeza



Sim, tendo em conta o seu trajecto parece que vai atingir toda a zona de Sintra e Lisboa. Achei foi piada ao facto de em Lisboa chover torrencialmente e num espaço de alguns quilómetros não ter chegado nada  foi por um bocadinho assim


----------



## StormRic (5 Out 2015 às 17:13)

Trovoada! Chuva forte! Finalmente!


----------



## *Marta* (5 Out 2015 às 17:14)

Aqui pelo Prior Velho fez-se noite. Chove moderado com algum vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 17:14)

Que comece a festa!!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 17:15)

Dilúvio!!!!!!!


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2015 às 17:16)

isto ficou de noite de um momento para o outro

edit: eu a escrever isto e a começar a chover, ainda nada de especial


----------



## Betamaria (5 Out 2015 às 17:19)

Tb estou no Prior Velho e agora começou a chover bem forte


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 17:20)

QUE CHUVADA!!!!!!


----------



## Geopower (5 Out 2015 às 17:20)

aguaceiro moderado. 22*C.


----------



## *Marta* (5 Out 2015 às 17:20)

Somos vizinhas?  Chuva forte e já com a rua a fazer riozinho...


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2015 às 17:22)

Com um bocadinho mais de humidade e convergência, Lisboa podia ter tido (pode continuar a ter) condições para uma brutal tormenta:


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2015 às 17:23)

chuva forte!!!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (5 Out 2015 às 17:23)

Ficou noite em Lisboa! Vento e chuva!


----------



## StormRic (5 Out 2015 às 17:23)

Chuva torrencial! Campo alagado, varanda inundada


----------



## Betamaria (5 Out 2015 às 17:23)

*Marta* disse:


> Somos vizinhas?  Chuva forte e já com a rua a fazer riozinho...


Parece que sim


----------



## ecobcg (5 Out 2015 às 17:24)

StormRic disse:


> Chuva torrencial!



Manda aí um bocadinho cá para baixo


----------



## Geopower (5 Out 2015 às 17:24)

Geopower disse:


> aguaceiro moderado. 22*C.


passou a chuva forte. Vento moderado.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 17:24)

Já se pode dizer adeus à maldita seca que nos afetou durante meses!!


----------



## casr26 (5 Out 2015 às 17:25)

Em Belém cá está a pancada de água anunciada..sem dar tréguas, quintal com água a correr abundantemente!!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 17:27)

MEUUU DEUSSS!!!!! QUE DILÚVIO!! NUNCA VI NADA ASSIM!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 17:28)

Vai haver inundações em Lisboa de certeza!!!


----------



## meteo (5 Out 2015 às 17:30)

Chuva forte também em Oeiras e já 2 trovões!!


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Out 2015 às 17:30)

Está a chover imenso aqui no Marquês. Fios de água caindo do céu. Quanto a trovoada ainda não percebi bem por causa do barulho do trânsito.Assim:


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2015 às 17:31)

bela chuvada 

PS: preparem os barcos porque em Lisboa quando chove muito e se continuar assim só dá para andar de barco


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 17:32)

O céu está a escurecer mais ainda! Vai haver estragos!!!!


----------



## thunderhunter (5 Out 2015 às 17:34)

Boas tardes, como sempre, eu sigo este forum diariamente, não e muito usual eu postar algo pois não sou nada entendida na matéria. Mas não e por isso que eu não sigo o fórum. O que vos posso dizer em relação a minha posição e que na zona de alenquer não cai um único pingo. Será que vão chegar alguma coisa ca? O vento sopra moderado com algumas rajadas.


----------



## AndréGM22 (5 Out 2015 às 17:34)

Por aqui começa a chuviscar também, veremos se tenho sorte e ainda cá chega algo de jeito


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Out 2015 às 17:35)

Chove torrencialmente no Campo Grande... Porém, não é (nem de perto nem de longe) a primeira vez nos últimos anos que isto ocorre.

Pelo meio-dia também caiu um aguaceiro bastante intenso.

O curioso é que a tradição mantém-se: só chove como deve ser quando estou na rua


----------



## Mike26 (5 Out 2015 às 17:35)

Incrível como aqui não choveu nada de especial e trovoada nem vê-la (e nem ouvi-la)  passou mesmo de raspão


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2015 às 17:36)

que torrencial agora


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 17:37)

Por aqui acalmou e parece que esta linha de células está a desviar-se mais para Este...


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 17:42)

É preciso ter azar mesmo...
Vai tudo em direcção ao centro de Lisboa 
Queria pelo menos ter ouvido uma trovoada...


----------



## fog (5 Out 2015 às 17:42)

Meia hora de chuva torrencial nas "Avenidas Novas".


----------



## Aspvl (5 Out 2015 às 17:42)

A intensidade volta a aumentar!
Muita chuva por aqui! 
Só a trovoada é que...
Vamos ver...


----------



## Rachie (5 Out 2015 às 17:44)

Chove torrencialmente em Almada já há uns 10 minutos ou mais


----------



## meko60 (5 Out 2015 às 17:44)

´Boas!
Chove e chove bem aqui em Almada, há pelo menos 15 minutos


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2015 às 17:46)

já está a acalmar


----------



## PapoilaVerde (5 Out 2015 às 17:46)

Confirmo, em Almada chove que se farta. Mau para a hora de ponta e regresso a casa.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 17:47)

Agora está a vir o nevoeiro


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Out 2015 às 17:50)

Chuva fortíssima agora! 
Vai ser bonito na hora de ponta...


----------



## Rachie (5 Out 2015 às 17:51)

Moro num rio, não é numa rua (obrigada câmara por não limpar as sarjetas)



Aqui via-se a ponte Vasco da Gama em tempos


----------



## meko60 (5 Out 2015 às 17:55)

Caro vizinho, isso é o normal da CMA já há muitos anos,aqui na minha zona não deve haver nenhuma sarjeta desobstruída.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 17:58)

Agora é que se pode dizer que o evento acabou. Muita chuva e muito vento mas nada de trovoada, mas já é muito bom 
A seca já era


----------



## StormRic (5 Out 2015 às 18:00)

Houve quatro trovões entre as 17:07 e as 17:15. O IPMA e o Blitz registaram apenas uma:







Céu a abrir a Oeste.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Out 2015 às 18:00)

Alguma chuva forte há pouco por Alvalade, mas já amainou. Vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Out 2015 às 18:01)

Chove torrencialmente no Pinhal Novo.


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2015 às 18:03)

bem já acabou, apesar de não haver trovoada por cima, gostei bastante deste final de tarde de chuva forte , o resto vai a passar a sul


----------



## Microburst (5 Out 2015 às 18:05)

Já acalmou entretanto, mas foi de facto (e finalmente!) uma belíssima chuvada. Ainda deu para passar de 2,3mm para 12,4, o que é sempre impressionante. Pena não ter havido trovoada por aqui, mas não se pode ter tudo. 

Entretanto por esta altura já se ouve pelo menos um carro de bombeiros a percorrer a cidade de Almada, portanto deve ter havido algum problema com este dilúvio o que não é de espantar dada a sua violência e duração.


----------



## windchill (5 Out 2015 às 18:05)

Que chuvada aqui pelos lados do Seixal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## windchill (5 Out 2015 às 18:06)

Tampas de sarjetas saltaram..... ruas completamente inundadas.... é o cenário na Amora!!


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2015 às 18:06)

Aqui em Setúbal fico no meio dos núcleos mais fortes é sempre a mesma coisa...

4,8mm e chove fraco


----------



## peteluis (5 Out 2015 às 18:09)

Chuva forte no Montijo.


----------



## StormRic (5 Out 2015 às 18:13)

Células já deixaram Lisboa, sobre península de Setúbal e a caminho do Ribatejo/Alentejo:


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Out 2015 às 18:15)

Sem me ter dado ao trabalho de ir ver as imagens de satélite, diria que por aqui a festa acabou. Já se vê o azul do céu a poente.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 18:16)

Resumindo e concluindo, o aviso amarelo de chuva veio e acabou cedo de mais e o nível 1 para trovoada do estofex foi extremamente exagerado...


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2015 às 18:17)

Boa tarde! 

Chove forte aqui em Santo Estêvão e continua um calor algo tropical com elevada humidade relativa.


----------



## StormRic (5 Out 2015 às 18:17)

Uma grande aberta antes da próxima linha de instabilidade:


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 18:18)

StormRic disse:


> Uma grande aberta antes da próxima linha de instabilidade:


Ainda vem mais?!?!


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Out 2015 às 18:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ainda vem mais?!?!



Venha ela! Cá a esperamos... Em casa, sossegadinho, claro está!


----------



## StormRic (5 Out 2015 às 18:23)

O que passou e está agora já no interior foi uma frente fria. Segue-se instabilidade pós-frontal.







As células da frente podem localizadamente dar chuva forte no Ribatejo / Alentejo, à semelhança do que têm feito mais a norte:


----------



## thunderhunter (5 Out 2015 às 18:24)

Aqui por alenquer não chove desde das 15h e já se vê o céu azul.


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2015 às 18:24)

Chuva por aqui, acumulados 6,0mm

19,9ºC


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2015 às 18:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> Resumindo e concluindo, o aviso amarelo de chuva veio e acabou cedo de mais e o nível 1 para trovoada do estofex foi extremamente exagerado...



Não foi. Com 2500 de CAPE, LI negativo e uma atmosfera extremamente instável (entre outras variáveis) é um aviso coerente (o do Estofex). Claro que é impossível saber se vai acontecer e onde vai acontecer.

A probabilidade de ocorrência é baixa (5%). Portanto, como escrevi, está tudo coerente.


----------



## Candy (5 Out 2015 às 18:31)

Vejo que estão todos contentinhos!... humpf... 

Primeiras duas, lado sul. Terceira, lado norte.

Por cá estamos assim... 
Seca!...











Os vidros da janela começaram a embaciar!...


----------



## Rachie (5 Out 2015 às 18:35)

E agora é este o panorama. Nevoeiro no Rio, sobre Alcochete e Montijo. Céu azul a norte


----------



## StormRic (5 Out 2015 às 18:36)

Candy disse:


> Por cá estamos assim...
> Seca!...



A próxima vai para aí:






Linha de instabilidade em formação a oes-sudoeste.

A massa de células frontais pode dar interessantes acumulados locais agora no interior.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 18:36)

Orion disse:


> Não foi. Com 2500 de CAPE, LI negativo e uma atmosfera extremamente instável (entre outras variáveis) é um aviso coerente (o do Estofex). Claro que é impossível saber se vai acontecer e onde vai acontecer.
> 
> A probabilidade de ocorrência é baixa (5%). Portanto, como escrevi, está tudo coerente.


Ah pronto! Percebo...
O dia ainda não acabou por isso nunca se sabe...


----------



## Candy (5 Out 2015 às 18:37)

StormRic disse:


> A próxima vai para aí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A que horas? Será já visivel no horizonte?


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Out 2015 às 18:52)

Será que ainda vem mais alguma chuva para aqui, por agora está ve-se o sol tímido, e algum vento, embora já nao tao forte como teve durante a manha e tarde.
O que choveu aqui ainda nao foi nada de significante, molhou a terra talvez uns 4 ou 5 centimetros.


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2015 às 18:52)

houve uma descarga em Glória do Ribatejo, perto do meu local de fim de semana(Fajarda)


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2015 às 19:10)

acumulados da ultima hora na grande Lisboa:


----------



## Geopower (5 Out 2015 às 19:13)

david 6 disse:


> houve uma descarga em Glória do Ribatejo, perto do meu local de fim de semana(Fajarda)







aqui está ela...e eu não estava lá.


----------



## Geopower (5 Out 2015 às 19:16)

video do forte aguaceiro de há bocado em Telheiras. A falta de limpeza das sarjetas (entupidas com folhas de plátanos) provocou inundações na rua,


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2015 às 19:18)

*19,3ºC
6,1 mm*


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2015 às 19:19)

Geopower disse:


> aqui está ela...e eu não estava lá.



mesmo, já me tem acontecido algumas vezes, estou lá não acontece nada, venho para Lisboa, há trovoada lá...


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 19:21)

david 6 disse:


> mesmo, já me tem acontecido algumas vezes, estou lá não acontece nada, venho para Lisboa, há trovoada lá...


É bom quando há muita trovoada! Agora, uma descarga não é nada...


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 19:24)

O pós frontal vai ser muito fraco...
Se vier algo de interessante vai passar mais a norte...


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2015 às 19:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> É bom quando há muita trovoada! Agora, uma descarga não é nada...



sempre dá para matar saudades e pela zona da descarga eu ia ouvi la bem, mas enfim eu gostei na mesma deste final de tarde por Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (5 Out 2015 às 19:26)

Candy disse:


> A que horas? Será já visivel no horizonte?



Aqui de Carcavelos ainda mal se via ao poente, mas o sol ocultou-se por trás dela.

No radar pouco aparece, vamos lá ver se ganha força mas começo a ter dúvidas.

Chegará dentro de duas a três horas.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 19:26)

david 6 disse:


> sempre dá para matar saudades e pela zona da descarga eu ia ouvi la bem, mas enfim eu gostei na mesma deste final de tarde por Lisboa


Pois foi!! A trovoada foi fraca mas a chuva compensou mesmo bem


----------



## StormRic (5 Out 2015 às 19:29)

Há meses e meses que isto não se via por aqui:




Quanto aos raios, não se viam, estavam ocultos nas nuvens, a visibilidade era muito reduzida.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2015 às 19:45)

Dilúvio total na Amadora! A partir das 16h50 caiu tudo, e tivemos pelo menos 1/2 minutos de chuva muito forte! Eco laranja passou mesmo por cima! 
Ribeira de Carenque e do Jamor já correm, finalmente! 

GFS acertou em cheio na chuva, IPMA não acertou no aviso...

*27,9 mm* acumulados! Das 16h49 até ás 17h44 acumulou *25.6 mm, *em menos de 1 hora!

Máxima:* 20,9ºC*
Mínima: *19,1ºC* (registada após o evento de chuva forte)

Esperemos que venha mais chuva, e que as depressões do atlântico consigam ajudar a melhorar a situação de seca.


----------



## Nsantos79 (5 Out 2015 às 19:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Dilúvio total na Amadora! A partir das 16h50 caiu tudo, e tivemos pelo menos 1/2 minutos de chuva muito forte! Eco laranja passou mesmo por cima!
> Ribeira de Carenque e do Jamor já correm, finalmente!
> 
> GFS acertou em cheio na chuva, IPMA não acertou no aviso...
> ...




Esperemos bem que venha* mesmo mais chuva, mas para onde ela é mais necessária. Por aqui há muito que se raciona os poços e muita coisa tem ficado por plantar por falta de água. Hoje caíram alguns aguaceiros mas nada de significativo, bastante vento a fazer estragos na agricultura.


----------



## StormRic (5 Out 2015 às 19:58)

Humidade relativa mantém-se muito alta, 90% com 19,8ºC. Extremos de *hoje* foram *19,3ºC / 21,3ºC,* mínima algures durante a madrugada ou manhã e máxima às 15h30. *Ontem* foram semelhantes o que mostra a manutenção da massa de ar, *19,3ºC / 22,8ºC*, a máxima foi superior ontem porque durante a tarde houve sol aberto. A humidade nestes dois dias variou entre os *83%* de ontem a meio da tarde e os *95%* pelos amanheceres.
A estação do bairro não registou a precipitação que caíu, nem ontem nem hoje, por mau funcionamento possivelmente. A estação mais próxima a registar foi Nova Oeiras com* 3,3 mm* ontem distribuídos por 0,8 mm ao início da manhã e 2,5 mm entre as 22 e as 23h. Hoje registou *14,7 mm*, que correspondem ao que pode ser estimado pela observação aqui em Carcavelos, talvez um pouco menos aqui. Houve primeiro dois aguaceiros entre as 12h e as 13h a totalizar 2,3 mm (aqui pouco acumulou) e depois os restantes *12,4 mm *a cair entre as *16:45 e as 17:30*, com um rain rate máximo de *61 mm/h às 17:20*.

E mais quatro vídeos da chuva de hoje. O contraste entre a secura da vegetação e a água a correr em ambiente de invernia morna. Mar bastante agitado, algumas cristas de ondas já a rebentarem ao largo.
As horas indicadas são utc, os vídeos são HD.



Visibilidade de algumas centenas de metros apenas, sem qualquer hipótese de ver as descargas, mar forte:


A terminar, muita água acumulada apesar do escoamento ser bom:


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2015 às 20:06)

Boa noite, uma valente chuvada que durou cerca de 1h esta tarde em Arroios, as ruas pareciam rios e que saudades de ver chover assim. Com tantos dias sem um pingo de chuva foi mesmo tirar a barriga de misérias . Mais depressões precisam-se! Estado do tempo actual, Céu muito nublado e vento fraco por vezes moderado de SW.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 20:10)

Acho que já não vai haver pós frontal. Aquela linha de instabilidade não quer evoluir...
É uma pena...
Que venham mais dias como hoje


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2015 às 20:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Acho que já não vai haver pós frontal. Aquela linha de instabilidade não quer evoluir...
> É uma pena...
> Que venham mais dias como hoje


Pelo radar vem aí qualquer coisa, mas muito local.


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2015 às 20:15)

o resto do acumulado da frente no litoral centro (ultima hora):


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Out 2015 às 20:17)

Aqui ficam as animações de radar (IPMA) e de satélite (sat24) aquando da passagem do forte aguaceiro esta tarde na AML. Imagens das 15:30 às 17:15 (UTC).


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 20:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pelo radar vem aí qualquer coisa, mas muito local.


Parece estar a ir para Sintra


----------



## StormRic (5 Out 2015 às 20:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aqui ficam as animações de radar (IPMA) e de satélite (sat24) aquando da passagem do forte aguaceiro esta tarde na AML. Imagens das 15:30 às 17:15 (UTC).



 



Tiagolco disse:


> Parece estar a ir para Sintra



Sim, e também se desenvolve mais para sul, mas parece tudo fraco, apenas muito localizadamente poderá ser significativo.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 20:36)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, e também se desenvolve mais para sul, mas parece tudo fraco, apenas muito localizadamente poderá ser significativo.


Aquele aglomerado mais a sul está a desenvolver-se bem...
Se calhar teremos um último aguaceiro para a despedida


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Out 2015 às 20:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já se pode dizer adeus à maldita seca que nos afetou durante meses!!


Desculpa, mas não pode dizer adeus á seca só por uma chuvada, terá de chover muito mais para sairmos desta situação a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.


----------



## Garcia (5 Out 2015 às 20:59)

Ás 17h 35/40m estava eu a atravessar a Ponte Vasco da Gama... jaaazuuuusssssss.....


----------



## Candy (5 Out 2015 às 21:02)

18h40























18h45


----------



## Candy (5 Out 2015 às 21:13)

Difícil manter o telemóvel estável, devido ao vento. 
Atenção redobrada à rebentação das ondas que já havia saltado até à varanda onde me encontrava. Acontece várias vezes. Basta uma onda mais alta e... há que saber ver quando é ou não seguro lá ir, nestas condições.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 21:15)

Davidmpb disse:


> Desculpa, mas não pode dizer adeus á seca só por uma chuvada, terá de chover muito mais para sairmos desta situação a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.


Foram várias chuvadas! A situação melhorou bastante com estas frentes! Já não se pode comparar com o Alentejo


----------



## Mike26 (5 Out 2015 às 21:19)

Será que ainda temos direito a uma última célula? Há algo a dirigir-se para a zona de Sintra, vindo de oes-sudoeste.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Out 2015 às 21:21)

Tiagolco disse:


> Foram várias chuvadas! A situação melhorou bastante com estas frentes! Já não se pode comparar com o Alentejo


Tirando um outro local onde choveu mais, no geral ainda não melhora, foi um dia normal de outono ainda terá de chover mais


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 21:27)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tirando um outro local onde choveu mais, no geral ainda não melhora, foi um dia normal de outono ainda terá de chover mais


Por aqui foi bem melhor do que isso. Nunca tinha visto tanta chuva a cair em tão pouco tempo. As ribeiras já estão todas com água. Toda a região entre Lisboa e Setúbal levou com isso tudo ou até mais. De certeza que a seca desagravou


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2015 às 21:30)

Mike26 disse:


> Será que ainda temos direito a uma última célula? Há algo a dirigir-se para a zona de Sintra, vindo de oes-sudoeste.


Parece-me que vai passar por Sintra e Mafra e pelo deslocamento nem deve passar aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Out 2015 às 21:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por aqui foi bem melhor do que isso. Nunca tinha visto tanta chuva a cair em tão pouco tempo. As ribeiras já estão todas com água. Toda a região entre Lisboa e Setúbal levou com isso tudo ou até mais. De certeza que a seca desagravou





Tiagolco disse:


> Por aqui foi bem melhor do que isso. Nunca tinha visto tanta chuva a cair em tão pouco tempo. As ribeiras já estão todas com água. Toda a região entre Lisboa e Setúbal levou com isso tudo ou até mais. De certeza que a seca desagravou


Tão pronto, a seca para ti acabou não é preciso chover mais tá ao fim do mês...


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 21:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Parece-me que vai passar por Sintra e Mafra e pelo deslocamento nem deve passar aqui.


Mas há uma célula um bocado mais a sul que talvez largue alguma coisa para estes lados


----------



## StormRic (5 Out 2015 às 21:39)

Candy disse:


> 18h45



Típicas formações de nuvens costeiras, empurradas pelo vento. O horizonte estava fechado mas parece que derivou tudo mais para sul.



Candy disse:


> Difícil manter o telemóvel estável, devido ao vento.
> Atenção redobrada à rebentação das ondas que já havia saltado até à varanda onde me encontrava. Acontece várias vezes. Basta uma onda mais alta e... há que saber ver quando é ou não seguro lá ir, nestas condições.



 estes espectáculos agrestes à beira das falésias são os meus preferidos! Difícil mas ficou muito bom, e sai-se de lá com espírito vivificado pela energia deste ambiente. 

Mesmo assim o vento já tinha diminuído na última hora, a EMA mostrava uma descida dos 40 Km/h para os 20 e tal, se bem que aqui à beira o sopro da compressão contra a falésia redobra-o de intensidade.


----------



## Mike26 (5 Out 2015 às 21:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Parece-me que vai passar por Sintra e Mafra e pelo deslocamento nem deve passar aqui.



Acaba de começar a chover bem por aqui 

EDIT: Já parou, foi um aguaceiro muito, muito curto


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 21:40)

Chove TORRENCIALMENTE!!!!!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 21:42)

Foi muito rápido


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2015 às 21:48)

chove por Lisboa


----------



## Candy (5 Out 2015 às 21:53)

StormRic disse:


> Mesmo assim o vento já tinha diminuído na última hora, a EMA mostrava uma descida dos 40 para os 20 e tal, se bem que aqui à beira o sopro da compressão contra a falésia redobra-o de intensidade.


Agora imaginem quando vou para lá com rajadas de 70...  
Ok podem-me chamar doida...


----------



## Teles (5 Out 2015 às 21:54)

Boas por aqui agora mais calmo , hoje durante o dia por vezes caíram uns aguaceiros bem fortes acumulando até ao momento 12,5mm  , temperatura actual de 21.1ºC.
Umas fotos do dia de hoje:


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2015 às 21:57)

Boas

Resumo do evento que foi fraco por aqui mas melhor que o ultimo em Setembro...

Precipitação total:12,0mm
Rajada máxima: 63km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2015 às 22:00)

Estou entre as duas células


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Out 2015 às 22:00)

Chove forte neste momento, mas o aguaceiro é de curta duração.


----------



## fhff (5 Out 2015 às 22:03)

Em Colares, Sintra, o dia foi completamente banal, tirando algum vento, chuva foi praticamente zero (pelo menos até às 18:00, altura em que saí). Até deu para ver um pôr-do-Sol. O manto de nuvens parava todo do lado Sul da Serra de Sintra. Foi uma autêntica barreira à nebulosidade mais pesada.


----------



## AMFC (5 Out 2015 às 22:04)

Imagens de hoje por volta das 17h20.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2015 às 22:30)

Temperatura a descer, ponto de orvalho acompanhou-a todo o dia, até dentro do autocarro se formavam gotas 

Somam mais *1,5 mm* ao dia. Mínima prestes a ser batida


----------



## Nsantos79 (5 Out 2015 às 22:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por aqui foi bem melhor do que isso. Nunca tinha visto tanta chuva a cair em tão pouco tempo. As ribeiras já estão todas com água. Toda a região entre Lisboa e Setúbal levou com isso tudo ou até mais. De certeza que a seca desagravou




Mas quem "alimenta" a Grande Lisboa é a Zona Oeste, e essa não viu chuva. Para sair da seca são necessários vários dias de chuva e não apenas umas trombas de água durante dois dias. Onde moro não existe um único poço que tenha água que possibilite uma actividade agrícola minimamente normal. Tiago, interessa é a água que fica retida nos terrenos e não a água que corre nas ribeiras em direcção aos rios e posteriormente ao mar. Abraço.


----------



## Tufao André (5 Out 2015 às 22:41)

Se o dia de ontem foi uma desilusão em termos de chuva, hoje excedeu e bem as expectativas! Posso dizer que finalmente choveu FORTE e TORRENCIALMENTE!!! 
Sim, foi mesmo este o cenário durante a tarde e agora há cerca de meia hora, sob a forma de aguaceiros intensos mas de curta duração!
Se ontem o acumulado não passou dos 3,3 mm, até ao momento já vou com uns belos *29 mm*!  Parece-me que deve ficar por aqui...
Temperatura a descer com 18.9ºC actuais, mas a humidade é mais que muita (praticamene 100%)!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 23:11)

Nsantos79 disse:


> Mas quem "alimenta" a Grande Lisboa é a Zona Oeste, e essa não viu chuva. Para sair da seca são necessários vários dias de chuva e não apenas umas trombas de água durante dois dias. Onde moro não existe um único poço que tenha água que possibilite uma actividade agrícola minimamente normal. Tiago, interessa é a água que fica retida nos terrenos e não a água que corre nas ribeiras em direcção aos rios e posteriormente ao mar. Abraço.


Ok já percebi mas uma coisa é certa, a situação de seca já desagravou, apesar de não ser muito


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Out 2015 às 23:15)

O céu está a limpar e a temperatura a descer 
Estão 20°C mas a sensação térmica é muito mais baixa, talvez por causa deste último aguaceiro


----------



## Vitor TT (5 Out 2015 às 23:31)

Depois de um evento de "mau tempo" pela região de Lisboa, porque para mim mau tempo é chover a sério e durante algum tempo, pelo menos mais de uma hora, mas pelos vistos vamos de ter.nos contentando com breves períodos de chuva forte, e somente e apenas hoje vi qualquer coisa a cair durante a tarde na zona de Benfica - Lisboa, com mais intensidade uns breves minutos , ainda filmei com o telemovel, mas tem pouca resolução, foi tão rápido que nem tive tempo de "gamar" o da minha irmã que já um pouco melhor,
visto assim até parece um fenómeno raro, hehehe,

,

bom pelo menos serviu para lavar a traseira do jipe que estava cheio de pó entretanto agarrada pelo "chuveiro" provocada pelo andamento, da volta de ontem, sim pó, pois os caminhos mais junto a Roca estavam secos até +- pelas 21:30h,

por agora está parcialmente limpo, pouco vento, 18,6º C e possivelmente mais de 90% Hr ( tenho de o que se passa com o higrómetro ), 

e pronto, foi este o "mau tempo" por Lisboa, vai voltar novamente o bom tempo possivelmente por tempo indeterminado, aqui a minha pessoa é que anda com chuva persistente, uma constipaçãozita


----------



## Teles (5 Out 2015 às 23:47)

Por aqui a temperatura estagnou nos 21.0ºC já à algum tempo , céu neste momento com boas abertas!


----------



## StormRic (6 Out 2015 às 00:18)

Candy disse:


> Agora imaginem quando vou para lá com rajadas de 70...
> Ok podem-me chamar doida...



E dois...

Quanto a chuva, efectivamente na região oeste está escassa:








Houve um bloqueio das precipitações nesta zona:

Valores desde 1,4 /1,9 nos Cabos a 3,2 / 3,7 em Colares e Torres. Alcobaça 7,2; Rio Maior 10,7 mm, tudo isto é escasso para um evento de dois dias e é uma região essencialmente agrícola.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Out 2015 às 00:20)

Mínima de 17,9ºC às 23h20


----------



## StormRic (6 Out 2015 às 02:40)

A história destes dois dias em auto-timelapses (sempre que tinha oportunidade punha a GoPro a fazer vídeo). Cada um equivale mais ou menos a 2 horas e meia, à razão de 5 ou 2,5 minutos por segundo de vídeo.

Domingo, 04

Amanhecer e manhã com ventos cruzados de sul à superfície e de sudoeste nos níveis médio-baixo:

Sol e humidade com nuvens altas, a meio da tarde:

Entardecer e crepúsculo. O sol é velado e depois oculto por nebulosidade cada vez mais espessa, cairam alguns pingos:


Segunda, 05

Manhã com altostratus de WSW e estratos de sul com vento forte e mar agitado:


----------



## StormRic (6 Out 2015 às 02:51)

Continuação de dia 05

Meio do dia, os altostratus abrem-se em altocumulus espessos e cumulus, começam a aparecer nimbostratus e nuvens rasgadas pelo vento; dois aguaceiros rápidos terão deixado cerca de 2 mm, primeiro "banho" da câmara:

Do meio da tarde ao crepúsculo, a frente com chuva forte mas que não durou mais que meia hora. A GoPro devia ter instalado um limpa pára-brisas...
Final da frente muito bem delineado e céu aberto a 2/8 com muita humidade até ao poente velado:

Ver em máxima resolução para, virtualmente, "sentir a chuva na cara"  , já há muito tempo que não tinha esta experiência, soube bem...


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Out 2015 às 11:03)

Por aqui o dia acordou parcialmente nublado, embora agora o sol está a começara aparecer.
Sigo agora com 20.4ºC
mínima de 17.3ºC
Á cerca de 1 hora atrás apareceu aqui uma praga de formigas de asas, e até cobrem o chão, são aos montes...


----------



## david 6 (6 Out 2015 às 12:55)

Em Sacavém ontem:











via facebook


----------



## jonekko (6 Out 2015 às 13:21)

22º e céu muito nublado neste momento.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Out 2015 às 13:25)

Está a chover moderadamente por aqui. Por esta é que não esperava...


----------



## Aspvl (6 Out 2015 às 13:49)

Eis que caem minúsculas gotas!


----------



## david 6 (6 Out 2015 às 13:54)

chove fraco


----------



## Maria Papoila (6 Out 2015 às 13:57)

Esta manhã - 10h30m - no Marquês céu nublado, vento e uma temperatura bastante mais baixa do que nos dias anteriores - 20º. Boa estreia para sapato fechado mas ainda a lembrar que o Verão acabou à pouco tempo. Outono portanto. Assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2015 às 14:15)

Nsantos79 disse:


> Mas quem "alimenta" a Grande Lisboa é a Zona Oeste, e essa não viu chuva. Para sair da seca são necessários vários dias de chuva e não apenas umas trombas de água durante dois dias. Onde moro não existe um único poço que tenha água que possibilite uma actividade agrícola minimamente normal. Tiago, interessa é a água que fica retida nos terrenos e não a água que corre nas ribeiras em direcção aos rios e posteriormente ao mar. Abraço.




Offtopic: Boas Nsantos79,

Sei do que falas, ainda no Domingo estive no meu terreno ( perto de Monte Bom), chão parece cimento, em conversa com o proprietário do terreno vizinho ( tem um limoal que dá muitas toneladas) disse-me que  este ano o rendimento do limoal nem cobriu nem de perto nem de longe com os custos da rega...enfim, tarda em chegar chuva a serio a uma zona que bem precisa dela...como bem dizes, alimenta e muito a grande Lisboa.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Candy (6 Out 2015 às 15:38)

StormRic disse:


> primeiro "banho" da câmara



Pronto, por cá não há nada a registar além do mar!...Especialmente para o colega... aqui fica um video.
Hoje dava para estar naquela lugar. Nem sempre dá. Quando está mesmo bravo, ali também salta, embora seja o ponto mais alto! Eu estava mesmo perto do marco. Mesmo assim ainda apanhei uns pingos pelas costa!... uma malandra solitária quase me apanhou! hehehehe... Mas aquele pontinho onde parei tem tipo escudo  


É o que se arranja!... 
Já vão seguir umas fotos do céu que estava bonitaço antes de almoço  hehe...


----------



## Candy (6 Out 2015 às 15:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Offtopic: Boas Nsantos79,
> 
> Sei do que falas, ainda no Domingo estive no meu terreno ( perto de Monte Bom), chão parece cimento, em conversa com o proprietário do terreno vizinho ( tem um limoal que dá muitas toneladas) disse-me que  este ano o rendimento do limoal nem cobriu nem de perto nem de longe com os custos da rega...enfim, tarda em chegar chuva a serio a uma zona que bem precisa dela...como bem dizes, alimenta e muito a grande Lisboa.
> 
> Cumprimentos


E os terrenos também estão muito secos! Tão secos ao ponto de não ensoparem a água! É o que acontece aqui pelo Oeste  Primeiro que a terra fique molhada ao ponto de começar a ensopar, tem de vir chuva dita "normal" várias vezes. Estas enxurradas, escorrem e não fica nada no terreno. Pelo contrário, só estragam. 
Chuva por aqui, népia!... e o concelho de Peniche tem uma grande parte que é zona agrícola.  
Vamos vendo, se a chuvita vem. Não precisa ser forte, só precisa de vir chegando. Isto para a seca claro, pois quanto a nós, é óbvio que gostamos de ver eventos severos, embora nem sempre sejam agradáveis as consequências. Saber medir entusiasmo tb é uma aprendizagem  

Ainda os terrenos... Tenho terreno no Ribatejo e, ao contrário de cá, é só areia! Parece praia. Ali sim ensopa logo. Zona da lezíria ribatejana, mas estranhamente... parece areia! Já cá... parece pedra!


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2015 às 16:14)

Boa tarde pessoal! 

Dia de céu quase sempre muito nublado mas sem precipitação aqui pela lezíria, temperaturas agradáveis e subsiste aquela sensação de humidade elevada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Out 2015 às 23:13)

Dia de céu nublado, choveu em Lisboa 3 vezes graças aos últimos esforços do pós frontal. Aguaceiros fracos que acumularam *1,1 mm *
Mínima: 16,4ºC
Máxima: 21,8ºC

Ao final do dia algumas nuvens do pós frontal ainda terminavam a sua passagem por Portugal.

Vista NO






Vista SO





Árvores em primeiro plano já perderam quase a sua folhagem toda, Outono vai começando lentamente, ainda há muita folha para cair. 
Estas passagens de calor/"frio" são interessantes para ver o vestuário das pessoas, há pessoas de manga curta (tipo eu) como há pessoas com casacos de lã.


----------



## Vitor TT (6 Out 2015 às 23:28)

Depois da "chuva" que caio por Lisboa que deu origem a alerta amarelo, o meu quintalito está .......


quase seco, pois, nem meio palmo a terra molhou, 
mas já estou habituado aos alertas Lisboetas e, e, e nada que se justifique nas grande maioria das vezes, mas "prontus", alias questiono que cor será um alerta se algum dia ( que nunca aconteça tal coisa ) vier um furação ? 

hoje já se nota o friozinho e tinha o termómetro já a entrar nas casa dos 15 e qualquer coisa graus, eis que neste momento está 17,0º C e a humidade a 72% Hr e a descer.


----------



## StormRic (6 Out 2015 às 23:35)

Candy disse:


> Pronto, por cá não há nada a registar além do mar!...Especialmente para o colega... aqui fica um video.
> Hoje dava para estar naquela lugar. Nem sempre dá. Quando está mesmo bravo, ali também salta, embora seja o ponto mais alto! Eu estava mesmo perto do marco. Mesmo assim ainda apanhei uns pingos pelas costa!... uma malandra solitária quase me apanhou! hehehehe... Mas aquele pontinho onde parei tem tipo escudo



 lindo!! É mesmo isto, ficar a contemplar! Belo vídeo 

Céu muito nublado o dia todo mas variável quanto à cobertura e tipo de nuvens. Os cumulus que apareceram aqui nada deixaram de precipitação. De resto, nuvens de todos os tipos. Novamente muita neblina espessa pelo amanhecer.

Mínima de *17,7ºC* durante a hora do nascente e máxima de *22,3ºC* pouco antes das 15h. Humidade entre *93%*, durante grande parte da madrugada, e *63%* pelas 18 horas.
Vento fraco de WNW.

Mar com grande ondulação, rebentação forte no... forte. Todo o trabalhinho da nortada a juntar areia nas praias pode rapidamente desaparecer num ápice com a ondulação forte, caso esta vire para sudoeste. Ainda não será tão cedo.

18,3ºC com 74% agora. Vai ser uma noite mais fresca mas a sensação durante todo o dia ainda foi de morna tropicalidade, típico de Outubro.


----------



## Candy (7 Out 2015 às 00:34)

Só p'ra que conste!...

ESTÁ A CHOVER BEM EM PENICHE!!! 
E o vento assobia!

Ora tomem!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Out 2015 às 00:45)

Candy disse:


> Só p'ra que conste!...
> 
> ESTÁ A CHOVER BEM EM PENICHE!!!
> E o vento assobia!
> ...


É a única zona do país onde chove 
Fantástico!!!


----------



## Candy (7 Out 2015 às 01:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> É a única zona do país onde chove
> Fantástico!!!


Pois eu sei! Já estava à espera dela há algum tempinho. 
Acontece várias vezes!


----------



## Candy (7 Out 2015 às 01:22)

Bem agora q o tópico está mais calmo, já é tarde e tal... aqui fica uma selecção de fotos de hoje, entre as 12h e as 13 horas. 




























































Desculpem os panoramas não estarem muito direitinhos mas tou com uma tendinite (cotovelo de tenista, não jogo... corro! Lol)


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2015 às 11:35)

Por aqui foi uma noite bem fresca, e bem regada com orvalho.
A mínima foi de 14.6ºC.


----------



## Candy (7 Out 2015 às 20:18)

Hoje estava assim...
Halo à volta do sol


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2015 às 20:25)

Boas

Mínima: 15,7ºC
Máxima: 22,3ºC

Rajada máxima: 27km/h

Agora estão 17,4ºC, 59%Hr, 1019,0hPa e vento nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Out 2015 às 20:26)

Mínima: *15,3ºC*
Máxima: *22,4ºC*
Dias cada vez mais frescos, só ao sol é que se aquece.
Vento moderado de NNO

Invasão de cirrus pela tarde a darem uma aspecto muito bonito ao céu do poente.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Out 2015 às 21:09)

Boas!
Sigo com 17,4°C
Extremos do dia:
Máxima: 20,9°C
Mínima: 16,5°C
Dia monótono e bastante fresco...
Também caracterizado pelo aparecimento de muitos cirrus a indicarem a continuação do bom tempo...
Acho que vou ter a mínima mais baixa desde que me registei ao fórum(Julho)


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2015 às 21:24)

Boa noite! 

Fresco final de dia, seguindo já com *15,8ºC*, continuando a descida suave (-1ºC/h).

49% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão, com vento a soprar fraco, em geral.

Máxima de *19,8ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (7 Out 2015 às 23:05)

Boas
Esta noite promete ser mais fresca, sigo já com *11ºC*, perto da mínima do dia de *10,1ºC*.
A máxima foi de *19,9ºC.*


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2015 às 23:11)

Noite fresca, já foi batida a mínima, estão agora 15,6ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Out 2015 às 23:28)

Bem!! Hoje vai fazer mesmo frio! Agora estão 16,5°C!


----------



## Vitor TT (8 Out 2015 às 00:15)

E por aqui tenho 14,5º C e já esteve ligeiramente menos, e 76% Hr.

Já estou de roupão vestido, ok, e uma "gripezinha" para começar o inverno ( ? ) .


----------



## cristiana Morgado (8 Out 2015 às 01:52)

14°C Hum. relativa a 82% Para mim está otimo ! 
Sofazinho , cacauzinho e filmes é o que se quer 
Boa noite a todos


----------



## criz0r (8 Out 2015 às 02:05)

Boas madrugadas, por aqui tudo calmo, vento nem vê-lo e Céu limpo. Algum frio também há mistura que já se faz sentir.


----------



## Geopower (8 Out 2015 às 08:40)

bom dia. 15,7*C em Telheiras. Céu limpo. Vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2015 às 10:25)

Inversões valentes nos sitios dos costume.
Às 8:00 Dunas de Mira seguia nos *4,5ºC*, enquanto Alvega registava *5,8ºC*
As geadas não andam longe, é só uma questão de semanas e estado tempo propicio, claro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Out 2015 às 11:03)

Por aqui mais uma mínima fresca de 13.3ºC, e mais uma boa carga de orvalho, valha-nos isso ao menos, já que a humidade que ultima chuva criou, irá desaparecer em poucos dias.
Sigo agora com uma manha de céu praticamente limpo, e com 18.8ºC


----------



## DaniFR (8 Out 2015 às 12:09)

Bom dia

Por aqui, a mínima foi de *7,1ºC*.
De momento, 16,2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2015 às 12:35)

Boas

Mínima algo fresca 14,2ºC

Agora o sol brilha num céu quase limpo, temperatura amena 21,3ºC


----------



## hugo ricardo (8 Out 2015 às 15:58)

a temperatura em alcobaça esta nos 20,4ºC 
céu limpo vamos ver como vai ser o fim de semana


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2015 às 18:58)

Candy disse:


> aqui fica uma selecção de fotos de hoje, entre as 12h e as 13 horas.



 muito bom, melhor que isto só estando lá! Este céu já anunciava o aguaceiro "privativo" que contemplou essa zona 



Candy disse:


> Hoje estava assim...
> Halo à volta do sol



 lindo!! O panorama está fantástico! Cirrus de cruzeiro, de uma ponta à outra do céu, ficou espectacular. Belo halo, aqui também se viu mas fraquinho.



jonas_87 disse:


> As geadas não andam longe, é só uma questão de semanas e estado tempo propicio, claro.



Eu até acho que podem acontecer logo a seguir ao Joaquin.


Ontem e hoje dois dias de espera, cirrus com efeitos opticos foram as nuvens dominantes, destaque para as madrugadas bem frescas. As máximas vão aguentando-se mornas, bem acima dos 20ºC.

Extremos de ontem *dia 7*: *15,7ºC / 21,5ºC* , por volta das 8h e das 16h, respectivamente. Mais seco, humidade variou entre os *77%* da madrugada e os *45%* da tarde. O vento rodou para norte, fraco, às vezes moderado.

Hoje, inaugurou-se as mínimas abaixo dos 15ºC, *14,6ºC* durante a hora precedente ao nascer do sol. A máxima repetiu o valor de ontem, um pouco antes das 16h. Vento de norte, ás vezes moderado mas em geral fraco. Restos do verão...

*77%* iguais a ontem durante a madrugada, mas o dia foi menos seco, a humidade relativa não desceu dos *52%*.

Todos estes cirrus ainda não estão relacionados com o Joaquin mas sistemas frontais que o antecedem, inconsequentes.

Videos para ilustrar anteontem dia 6:

Amanhecer, "correria" de nuvens altas

Manhã, cumulus humilis aos rebolões sob a continuação do grande cortejo de nuvens médias e altas

Tarde avançada, belos cirrocumulus

Poente, o avançar de cumulus escuros no horizonte oeste/noroeste fazia suspeitar de que algures na costa oeste poderiam ainda cair aguaceiros:


Não percam o poente de hoje, um perfeito pilar solar!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Out 2015 às 19:28)

Boa tarde quase noite!

Os últimos dias têm sido finalmente adequados à época do ano, já se sente aquele fresquinho de manhã e à noite, durante o dia tem estado agradável, embora com nortada moderada a forte.

Aproveito para dizer que a estação do Meteocaneças voltou a debitar dados


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2015 às 20:18)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aproveito para dizer que a estação do Meteocaneças voltou a debitar dados


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Out 2015 às 20:48)

Por aqui também notasse bem a que as temperaturas andam mais baixas, ainda antes do por-do-sol já custa andar de t-shirt na rua, também porque o vento fraco dá a sensação ainda de mais fresco.
Sigo agora com 20.4ºC
A máxima ficou pelos 26.6ºC


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2015 às 20:51)

Ilustração do dia de ontem:

Durante o amanhecer e manhã, os sempre surpreendentes efeitos das camadas de altocumulus:

Fim da tarde e poente, com halo solar e cirrus de sudoeste:

O poente hoje teve cores magníficas, halo, sundogs e um pilar solar, um espectáculo visual mas relativamente afastado para oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2015 às 21:13)

Boas noites, 

Extremos térmicos:  13,9 graus/ 19,2 graus

Agora: 15,5 graus e vento moderado.


----------



## Geiras (8 Out 2015 às 21:38)

Madrugada passada... tardou a chegar mas a brisa esteve presente!
Graficamente fica brutal eheh


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2015 às 22:02)

A direcção do movimento das nuvens altas hoje era muito diferente de ontem. Rodou de sudoeste para NNO.

Três efeitos ópticos no poente de hoje. Pilar solar ao segundo 0:17.


Ver na melhor definição possível e velocidade 0,5x


----------



## vamm (8 Out 2015 às 22:05)

StormRic disse:


> halo, sundogs e um pilar solar, um espectáculo visual mas relativamente afastado para oeste.



Por acaso reparei em qualquer coisa, pelas 18h, um sundog ou um halo, qualquer coisa assim, mas como estava tão atarefada, nem tinha o telemóvel comigo para registar.


----------



## StormRic (8 Out 2015 às 22:11)

vamm disse:


> Por acaso reparei em qualquer coisa, pelas 18h, um sundog ou um halo, qualquer coisa assim, mas como estava tão atarefada, nem tinha o telemóvel comigo para registar.



A observação directa à vista é perigosa, olhamos para um ponto que não é exactamente o sol mas perto e por isso, mesmo que consigamos tolerar a luz nos olhos, o dano está a ser feito à retina.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Out 2015 às 22:20)

StormRic disse:


> A direcção do movimento das nuvens altas hoje era muito diferente de ontem. Rodou de sudoeste para NNO.
> 
> Três efeitos ópticos no poente de hoje. Pilar solar ao segundo 0:17.
> 
> ...


Poente lindo, estava em Lisboa quando o céu se tornou rosa, então com o aqueduto, a ponte e Monsanto como panos de fundo daria numa foto linda! Pois daria...se não tivesse num autocarro


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Out 2015 às 22:21)

Dia muito mais fresco, utilizei mais vezes o casaco hoje!
Mínima: *14,2ºC*
Máxima:* 23,7ºC*
Nortada gelada e moderada


----------



## Vitor TT (8 Out 2015 às 22:35)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Poente lindo, estava em Lisboa quando o céu se tornou rosa, então com o aqueduto, a ponte e Monsanto como panos de fundo daria numa foto linda! Pois daria...se não tivesse num autocarro



Quantas vezes estou a conduzir e vejo "beldades" atmosféricas, as vezes dá-me vontade de parar o carro para fotografar com o que tenho a mão, normalmente o simples telemóvel, mas é melhor não o fazer .



Mínima desta noite foi de 13,1º C , actualmente estão 14,7º C e 82% Hr e vento quase nulo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Out 2015 às 22:39)

Vitor TT disse:


> Quantas vezes estou a conduzir e vejo "beldades" atmosféricas, as vezes dá-me vontade de parar o carro para fotografar com o que tenho a mão, normalmente o simples telemóvel, mas é melhor não o fazer .
> 
> 
> 
> Mínima desta noite foi de 13,1º C , actualmente estão 14,7º C e 82% Hr e vento quase nulo.


Quantas vezes!  Pelo menos tivemos a oportunidade de olhar para o céu e venerá-lo


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2015 às 22:54)

Viva

Mínima: 14,2ºC
Máxima: 23,6ºC

Rajada máxima: 21km/h

Agora:
16,4ºC
78%Hr
1015,8hpa
0km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Out 2015 às 23:16)

Boas!
Finalmente veio o frio! Tão bom!! 
Tive máxima de uns gélidos 20,7°C e a mínima foi de 15°C 
Neste momento já estão 16,7°C.
Deverá fazer mais frio hoje!!
Já nem sei se visto calções ou calças


----------



## celsomartins84 (9 Out 2015 às 00:45)

Hoje em S. Martinho do Porto..


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2015 às 08:11)

Boas, 

Mínima bem fresca, registei 10,7 graus. 
Agora : 11,2 graus


----------



## Geopower (9 Out 2015 às 08:42)

bom dia. 16,1*C. Céu limpo. Vento fraco. Vislumbra-se alguma nebulosidade alta no horizonte a NW.


----------



## vamm (9 Out 2015 às 09:39)

StormRic disse:


> A observação directa à vista é perigosa, olhamos para um ponto que não é exactamente o sol mas perto e por isso, mesmo que consigamos tolerar a luz nos olhos, o dano está a ser feito à retina.



Geralmente já não tolero bem a luz do sol, principalmente porque tenho olhos claros, então uso sempre/quase sempre os óculos de sol.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Out 2015 às 12:20)

Mínima baixíssima: *12,5ºC *Não via este valor desde Maio


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2015 às 12:27)

Boas

Mínima bem baixa 11,9ºC a meses que não via este valor

Agora mais do mesmo, tempo ameno 20,9ºC, vento nulo e céu a se tornar muito nublado para já por nuvens altas


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Out 2015 às 12:36)

Mais uma mínima fresca com 12.9ºC(ás 8 da manha).
Agora o dia segue ameno, com 22.3ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Out 2015 às 12:36)

Ex-Joaquin já começa a aparecer no nosso radar, daqui a 11-12 horas deve começar a chover!


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Out 2015 às 13:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ex-Joaquin já começa a aparecer no nosso radar, daqui a 11-12 horas deve começar a chover!


E aquelas nuvens ao largo da costa?!?! Serão só nuvens altas?!


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Out 2015 às 14:03)

Boas!
Sigo com 19,9°C
Tive uma mínima muito fresca, 14,4°C. Até passei frio 
Neste momento estão algumas nuvens, que parecem ser interessantes, a Oeste e Sudoeste de Lisboa


----------



## JTavares (9 Out 2015 às 14:39)

Vislumbra-se chuva no radar


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Out 2015 às 14:51)

Cirrus e altocumulus a chegar, vindos de Oeste:


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Out 2015 às 14:52)

JTavares disse:


> Vislumbra-se chuva no radar


Deve ser tudo virga


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Out 2015 às 16:50)

Parece-me que vai chegar uma frente pelo radar... Acho que é demasiado cedo, só se vai dissipar?


----------



## Candy (9 Out 2015 às 17:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Parece-me que vai chegar uma frente pelo radar... Acho que é demasiado cedo, só se vai dissipar?


Não creio que se dissipe. Já se sente aqui um ar típico de quando vem chuva. 
Nós por cá temos destas coisas  até pelo ar se sente, por vezes  
Daqui a pouco já vos digo! hehe...


----------



## Candy (9 Out 2015 às 17:34)

Já tenho dúvidas!


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Out 2015 às 17:44)

Candy disse:


> Já tenho dúvidas!


Já se dissipou  Estão a chegar outras frentes mas deve acontecer o mesmo


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Out 2015 às 17:55)

Sinto o cheiro do mar daqui!! E vivo a uns 20 quilómetros das praias! Que estranho...
Duvido que aquelas nuvens se aguentem até aqui. No máximo deve cair uns pingos


----------



## celsomartins84 (9 Out 2015 às 18:32)

Em Alfeizerão está cada vez mais nublado e o vento já se está a intensificar.. 
céu a sudoeste e oeste..


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Out 2015 às 18:42)

Parece que Peniche vai levar primeiro com chuva, está cada vez mais escuro e frio.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Out 2015 às 18:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Parece que Peniche vai levar primeiro com chuva, está cada vez mais escuro e frio.


Não me parece...
As nuvens estão mesmo a fugir da terra e cá pra mim maior parte é virga


----------



## celsomartins84 (9 Out 2015 às 18:51)

Em S.Martinho ja caiem uns pingos
.


----------



## hugo ricardo (9 Out 2015 às 19:10)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Em S.Martinho ja caiem uns pingos
> .


ora viva vizinho eu tambem sou de alfeizerão e por cima da barra de s.martinho ja se nota nuvens bem escuras confirmo


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Out 2015 às 19:20)

Pelo radar, já chove em Peniche


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Out 2015 às 19:36)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pelo radar, já chove em Peniche


Possivelmente o litoral centro também vai levar com chuva


----------



## Nsantos79 (9 Out 2015 às 19:44)

Uma forma diferente de radar:

http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-9.57,41.21,2315


----------



## celsomartins84 (9 Out 2015 às 19:46)

hugo ricardo disse:


> ora viva vizinho eu tambem sou de alfeizerão e por cima da barra de s.martinho ja se nota nuvens bem escuras confirmo


Boas vizinho.. 
Ainda consegui tirar umas fotos no miradouro de S.Martinho.. o céu estava brutal!
Vou colocá-las no tópico apropriado..


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Out 2015 às 20:04)

Será que a frente oclusa em altitude já chegou?


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2015 às 20:10)

Boa tarde

As expectativas de chuva são reduzidas, os acumulados modelados são modestos. O evento é notável por ser os restos de um furacão que quase atingiu a categoria 5 nas Bahamas. O vento de sul começou agora aqui em Carcavelos.
Muita nebulosidade alta e média, ainda não se vê baixa. Ao amanhecer o céu estava quase limpo, os cirrus restritos ao horizonte. Durante a manhã ocuparam logo o céu todo a 6/8.

Mínima bastante baixa devido à passagem da pequena crista anticiclónica, *13,3ºC*. Máxima de *19,6ºC* ainda antes das 15 horas, não conseguiu subir mais devido à nebulosidade.

Humidade relativa aumentou em consequência não só da temperatura mais baixa mas também da mudança de massa de ar à passagem da crista. Entre *86%* do amanhecer e *71%* à volta das 16 horas.

A neblina matinal manteve-se.

Poente com cores apenas nos intervalos entre as espessas e variadas nuvens médias e altas; perdeu as cores rapidamente devido ao horizonte distante estar bloqueado por nebulosidade mais baixa.
Mas o aspecto geral do céu era... algo exótico.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2015 às 20:17)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Será que a frente oclusa em altitude já chegou?



Ainda não, às 12 horas era esta a posição:






Há 10 minutos a imagem de satélite no infravermelho mostrava-a afastada da costa:






Radar no mesmo instante:


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2015 às 20:41)

Da comparação das imagens de satélite com o radar penso que se pode concluir que as bandas de ecos na região litoral centro são devidas a virga na nebulosidade média e alta. Alguns pingos podem ainda chegar ao solo, como já foram observados.
Mais a sul, a sudoeste de S.Vicente, parece diferente, os ecos são mais intensos e a nebulosidade parece compacta:












Mas ali na zona das Caldas da Rainha talvez esteja mesmo a chover algo mais do que pingos isolados.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Out 2015 às 20:53)

O que é que vem de sudoeste?


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2015 às 21:05)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O que é que vem de sudoeste?



Na previsão do IPMA a chuva amanhã começa pelo sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2015 às 21:24)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *10,7ºC* / *19,9ºC*
T.actual: *17,0ºC*

Inversão intensa no 2º local do seguimento, segundo os meus familiares, às 7:30 a temperatura rondava os* 5ºC *
Neste Outono/Inverno farei pela 3ª vez consecutiva a contagem do numero de dias com formação de geada.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2015 às 21:26)

Às 18 horas o desenho das frentes já explicava melhor a nebulosidade que tem entrado:






Claramente estão a ser geradas células a oeste da região sul, cujos topos são depois levados para sueste pelos ventos em altitude:










Há um foco de geração cuja trajectória parece dirigir-se para Lisboa/Setúbal.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2015 às 21:37)

Estrutura muito interessante a sudoeste de Lisboa/Setúbal em evolução para nordeste:











Não tem por enquanto actividade eléctrica detectada. Note-se que os ecos mais fortes são devidos à distância e ao facto de os feixes dos radares de Coruche e Loulé interceptarem as nuvens a uma altitude grande, da ordem dos 2 - 3 Km. O facto de serem amarelos-laranja pode não corresponder a verdadeira intensidade da precipitação à superfície.

Na animação de satélite é bem visível a geração e a trajectória:

http://en.sat24.com/en/sp#


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2015 às 21:58)

Boas
Máxima foi de 21,6ºC já foi mais frescote 

Agora estão 18,1ºC o vento é nulo o que é estranho!!  e quanto a chuva nas proximas horas nao espero nada!


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2015 às 22:05)

Vento a aumentar regularmente aqui em Carcavelos praia, moderado de SSE.

Células a evoluirem lentamente em direcção à zona centro/sul, estimativa de chegada: não será hoje, talvez pelas 2h da madrugada.











Nada de actividade eléctrica.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2015 às 22:15)

Vento bastante consistente do quadrante sul, entre sudoeste e sul-sueste.


----------



## hugo ricardo (9 Out 2015 às 22:26)

parece que nesta madrugada começa um bom evento.. esperemos que sim


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Out 2015 às 22:32)

As células vão dissipar-se quando chegarem à costa...pelo menos tem sido assim


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2015 às 22:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Inversão intensa no 2º local do seguimento, segundo os meus familiares, às 7:30 a temperatura rondava os* 5ºC *
> Neste Outono/Inverno farei pela 3ª vez consecutiva a contagem do numero de dias com formação de geada.



Notável, 5ºC! Foi realmente a madrugada mais fria desde Abril talvez, aqui os 13ºC sentiram-se bem, em termos relativos claro. A subsidência da crista anticiclónica e o vento que ficou praticamente nulo criaram boas condições para inversões.

Praia da Rainha teve um mínimo horário de 6,5ºC; Colares, de 7,7ºC; Alcobaça 6,9ºC; *Aljezur 5,8ºC*; Zambujeira 7,0ºC; Alvega 6,5ºC; Dunas de Mira 6,0ºC; mesmo o *Cabo Raso chegou aos 10,2ºC* o que é extraodinário para uma estação a poucos metros do mar que estava a uma temperatura no mínimo de 18ºC!

Pelo Pisão e vale da Malveira da Serra / Guincho os valores devem ter sido interessantes , para estarem 10ºC no Raso!


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2015 às 22:37)

hugo ricardo disse:


> parece que nesta madrugada começa um bom evento.. esperemos que sim





Tiagolco disse:


> As células vão dissipar-se quando chegarem à costa...pelo menos tem sido assim



"Nem tanto à terra, nem tanto ao mar", costuma dizer-se, não vale a pena extremar expectativas em nenhum dos sentidos. 

Não parece haver dúvidas é que a precipitação iniciar-se-á pela metade sul do território, embora o litoral norte possa receber já alguma coisa:


----------



## jonekko (9 Out 2015 às 22:38)

Caiem uns timidos pingos pela Ramada...


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2015 às 22:50)

jonekko disse:


> Caiem uns timidos pingos pela Ramada...








Vento no Cacém já de SSE a 28 Km/h.

Aqui em Carcavelos o mar começa a ouvir-se bem. Temperatura estagnou nos *17,9º*/18,0ºC desde há três horas.
Céu com nuvens médias e altas, cobertura a 3/8. Vento de SSE moderado.


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2015 às 22:52)

Muito estranho era suposto ter algum vento a esta hora, no entanto raramente sai dos 0km/h...devo estar no olho do furacão  

18,0ºC, 89%Hr, 1011,0hpa


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2015 às 22:53)

StormRic disse:


> Notável, 5ºC! Foi realmente a madrugada mais fria desde Abril talvez, aqui os 13ºC sentiram-se bem, em termos relativos claro. A subsidência da crista anticiclónica e o vento que ficou praticamente nulo criaram boas condições para inversões.
> 
> Praia da Rainha teve um mínimo horário de 6,5ºC; Colares, de 7,7ºC; Alcobaça 6,9ºC; *Aljezur 5,8ºC*; Zambujeira 7,0ºC; Alvega 6,5ºC; Dunas de Mira 6,0ºC; mesmo o *Cabo Raso chegou aos 10,2ºC* o que é extraodinário para uma estação a poucos metros do mar que estava a uma temperatura no mínimo de 18ºC!
> 
> Pelo Pisão e vale da Malveira da Serra / Guincho os valores devem ter sido interessantes , para estarem 10ºC no Raso!



Boas StormRic,

Sim é um valor notável, ainda que normal para o local em questão, é um vale muito frio, lembro-me de uma noite de Julho(2012) registar uma minima de 8ºC por lá, para não falar da minima brutal de -6ºC no inicio de Fevereiro de 2012, a estrada estava com uma camada brutal de gelo.
Quanto ao Pisão/ vale da Malveira, acredito que a minima terá caído aos 5ºC/5,5ºC .


----------



## Candy (9 Out 2015 às 23:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Já se dissipou  Estão a chegar outras frentes mas deve acontecer o mesmo


Dissipou mas ainda deu o ar de sua graça! Ainda caíram uns pingos


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (9 Out 2015 às 23:05)

Aqui já pingou, as estradas já estão molhadas!! Mas deve ter sido coisa pouca que nem se ouviu!!

Não tinha reparado é na cada de pressão que já aqui ocorreu, comecei o dia com 1011 e já vai em 1003,9!

Está previsto assim muito vento? É que nem o Ipma emitiu nenhum alerta, nem onde costumo acompanhar está a dar assim algo de muito perigoso!!


----------



## Candy (9 Out 2015 às 23:08)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Parece que Peniche vai levar primeiro com chuva, está cada vez mais escuro e frio.


E levou sim senhor!!! Tal como eu havia dito, e embora tivesse posto em dúvida, chegaram cá uns pingos sim! Foi pouco, mas choveu. E não foi em toda a Península.


----------



## Geopower (9 Out 2015 às 23:09)

Já cairam uns pingos
 dispersos por Telheiras. 17,8*C. Vento fraco.


----------



## cristiana Morgado (9 Out 2015 às 23:13)

18°C

Tempo limpo

Vento: 
*17 *Km/h

Hum. relativa: 83% | Visibilidade: > 10000m | Pressão: 1010,0mb


Tudo muito calmo , nada de restos de joaquins hihihihihih


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2015 às 23:17)

cristiana Morgado disse:


> 18°C
> 
> Tempo limpo
> 
> ...


 Bem vinda!

 Supostamente a chuva está prevista aparecer mais pela manha! Pelo menos de forma mais visível...


----------



## Candy (9 Out 2015 às 23:18)

Peniche, Cabo Carvoeiro
18h30


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2015 às 23:38)

Candy disse:


> Peniche, Cabo Carvoeiro
> 18h30



 lindo! O céu aqui estava parecido mas o panorama daí não se compara, essa panorâmica _com todos_ ficou espectáculo. Boa visibilidade para a Berlenga.


A história do dia e da chegada dos arautos do Ex-Joaquin foram assim por aqui:

Amanhecer de céu limpo e parecia ir ser um dia de céu azul, mas os primeiros cirrus a chegarem bem depressa, :

A meio do dia desfilavam os tufos de cirrus espessos precursores das frentes em dissipação e já havia cruzamento com vento de sul nos níveis baixos, embora à superfície ainda fosse do quadrante oeste:

E ao poente a panóplia de nuvens cobria 7/8 do céu. Muita virga a vários níveis, crepúsculo curto:


----------



## Vitor TT (9 Out 2015 às 23:46)

E eu tive uma mínima de 11,8º C, hoje temperatura já mais fresca a não deixar andar apenas de camisinha ou manga curta, ao fim do dia ao sair do Leroy junto ao Dolce Vita Tejo pelas 20:50h e após ter entrado no carro começou a pingar , mas relativamente grossos, e assim foi até chegar a casa, mas nem precisei de ligar o limpa-vidros ( uma fartura ),
quando saí do trabalho pelas 19:00h pouco depois tinha o céu com umas belas cores, lá está, não dava para parar e fotografar, mas a descer da Pontinha aproveitei em como não vinha ninguém atrás de mim abrandei e tirei umas fotos, mas não ficaram nada de jeito e já não estava como inicialmente tinha visto pelo que não vale a pena publica-la,

actualmente, vento nulo, céu quase limpo, 16,4º C e 83% Hr.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2015 às 23:51)

Vitor TT disse:


> vale a pena publica-la



Se houver disponibilidade de tempo, vale sempre a pena até pelo documento e comparação de locais. 

Nesta altura quatro estações disputam o pódio da mais ventosa, e a da nossa região não está em último:

Penhas Douradas, Cabo Carvoeiro, Fajão, Fóia!


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2015 às 00:04)

Aquelas células a sudoeste do cabo de são vicente já enfraqueceram bastante, mesmo assim há células a Oeste e Sudoeste de Lisboa, que talvez tragam chuviscos:


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2015 às 00:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> Aquelas células a sudoeste do cabo de são vicente já enfraqueceram bastante, mesmo assim há células a Oeste e Sudoeste de Lisboa, que talvez tragam chuviscos:



Agora talvez já sejam mais do que chuviscos. Tudo acelerou a velocidade de aproximação, está a chegar bem mais cedo do que eu tinha estimado.

Vento moderado de sueste aqui em Carcavelos. Céu a encobrir rapidamente mas são ainda nuvens médias. Cascais parece já ter precipitação.


----------



## Vitor TT (10 Out 2015 às 00:12)

StormRic disse:


> Se houver disponibilidade de tempo, vale sempre a pena até pelo documento e comparação de locais.



Já cá mora, até tenho vergonha de publicar estas "belezas" de fotos , não tinha perto um local onde pudesse parar para tirar com melhores condições,






aparentemente a temperatura está ligeiramente a subir pois já está nos 17,0º C, e céu já todo encoberto com o céu muito "amarelado".


----------



## Candy (10 Out 2015 às 00:16)

StormRic disse:


> Nesta altura quatro estações disputam o pódio da mais ventosa, e a da nossa região não está em último:
> Penhas Douradas, Cabo Carvoeiro, Fajão, Fóia!


Claro!... Disputar lugar no pódio no que toca a velocidade é comigo!!!


----------



## NunoBrito (10 Out 2015 às 00:17)

Já "pinga"!


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Out 2015 às 00:19)

Máxima:* 21ºC*
Vento até às 12h quase nulo, a partir daí passou a ser de SW fraco e só agora com a chegada das frentes é que passou a rajadas de 30km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Out 2015 às 00:22)

Como prevista, frente oclusa em altitude chega a Lisboa e a todo o norte e centro do país. A Sul chega a frente quente, ainda distante.
As frentes devem ocludir em território, já daqui a 10 horas


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2015 às 00:26)

StormRic disse:


> Agora talvez já sejam mais do que chuviscos. Tudo acelerou a velocidade de aproximação, está a chegar bem mais cedo do que eu tinha estimado.
> 
> Vento moderado de sueste aqui em Carcavelos. Céu a encobrir rapidamente mas são ainda nuvens médias. Cascais parece já ter precipitação.


Supostamente está a chover em cascais mas nenhuma estação do wunderground acumula...
Penso que continua a ser chuviscos


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2015 às 00:29)

Já chove bem em Carcavelos! Tudo molhado! Vento a bater a chuva.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Out 2015 às 00:31)

afinal não é virga...


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2015 às 00:31)

Está a cair um chuvisco mesmo muito fraco, neste momento.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2015 às 00:37)

Agora chove mesmo bem! Os carros já estão todos molhados


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2015 às 00:51)

StormRic disse:


> Já chove bem em Carcavelos! Tudo molhado! Vento a bater a chuva.



Estes ecos e respectiva chuva são de formação mais recente do que o que se via ao poente.

Deve estar quase a acumular os primeiros 0,1 mm aqui em Carcavelos. Tem que chover mais do que isto, afinal é um ex-furacão!


----------



## joralentejano (10 Out 2015 às 00:53)

StormRic disse:


> Estes ecos e respectiva chuva são de formação mais recente do que o que se via ao poente.
> 
> Deve estar quase a acumular os primeiros 0,1 mm aqui em Carcavelos. Tem que chover mais do que isto, afinal é um ex-furacão!


nem com um ex furacão chove como deve de ser pelos vistos


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2015 às 00:55)

Aqui cai agora umas pingas grossas batidas a vento por vezes moderado! a rajada máxima foi de 27km/h

17,4ºC
86%Hr
1008,7hpa


----------



## david 6 (10 Out 2015 às 00:57)

em Lisboa chove fraco


----------



## Nuno_1010 (10 Out 2015 às 01:01)

Começou agora a cair alguns pingos


----------



## Candy (10 Out 2015 às 01:08)

Começa a chover em Peniche! Leve mas já está tudo molhado.


----------



## criz0r (10 Out 2015 às 01:13)

Boa noite, por aqui também vai pingando e parece que efectivamente o Céu já se está a compor. O Vento aqui está fraco a moderado.


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2015 às 01:20)

joralentejano disse:


> nem com um ex furacão chove como deve de ser pelos vistos



 ainda só agora começou.

entretanto... parou 

Pela parte que toca aqui a esta zona especificamente, está perfeitamente dentro do previsto:







Vai avançando para o interior, talvez seja mais consistente ao encontrar terreno mais elevado


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2015 às 01:23)

Aqui agora dá para contar os pingos que vão caindo  nem da para acumular nada...

17,2ºC
87%Hr
1009,5hpa


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2015 às 01:28)

Isto é o que o AROME na última saída de ontem, prevê para as próximas 12 horas:
















Segundo estas cartas, aqui para Carcavelos, por exemplo, podia-se contar com cerca de 10 mm.

Por aqui o chão já secou, o céu mantém-se encoberto e o vento moderado de SE.


----------



## manguinhas (10 Out 2015 às 01:39)

Por aqui Moita, margem sul do tejo já pingou tudo calmíssimo para aquilo que vem ai ...


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2015 às 01:41)

manguinhas disse:


> Por aqui Moita, margem sul do tejo já pingou tudo calmíssimo para aquilo que vem ai ...



O que vem ai...não é muito mais do que foi o ultimo evento de chuva no inicio do mês e que já foi fraco, e este se calhar até é inferior...


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Out 2015 às 02:18)

Esta frente nem ia gerar muita chuva, era quase tudo virga, no máximo 1mm. A frente quente e a frente fria vão ser mais sérias, devem ocludir mesmo em Lisboa. Aí sim começa a chuva.

Aqui não acumulou nada nem choveu


----------



## cristiana Morgado (10 Out 2015 às 02:50)

miguel disse:


> Bem vinda!
> 
> Supostamente a chuva está prevista aparecer mais pela manha! Pelo menos de forma mais visível...




Obrigada Miguel  
Falei antes do time, aahaha já caiu umas pingas nada de mais , mas pelo que vi deve cair mais  pela madrugada mas nada de outro mundo .


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2015 às 04:21)

Poente de ontem, enquanto se espera pela chuva.


----------



## Candy (10 Out 2015 às 04:50)

Rajadas de vento, fortes!


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2015 às 06:23)

Candy disse:


> Rajadas de vento, fortes!



Às 5h o vento médio era de 33,8 Km/h no Cabo Carvoeiro. Mas Pampilhosa da Serra, Fajão atingiu os 59,8 Km/h às 4h descendo para 50,8 Km/h na hora seguinte. Fóia estava nos 40 Km/h.

Chove bem em Carcavelos, há acumulados de 1 a 6 mm pela zona de Lisboa a Cascais, tudo dentro das previsões.

Vento moderado com rajadas fortes. Muito barulho faz o mar.

Das IPMA, *Colares* acumula* 2,6 mm* até às 5h; Cabo Raso *0,6 mm*; várias outras da área de Lisboa/Setúbal com algumas décimas apenas. Também chove no barlavento algarvio e sudoeste alentejano.

Está fresco, *17,2ºC* com *91%*, a frente quente ainda não entrou.


----------



## Geopower (10 Out 2015 às 08:40)

bom dia! Céu encoberto. Chuva fraca. 17,1*C. Vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2015 às 08:47)

Boas,

Por aqui o acumulado está nos 4,6 mm ( dados retirados da estação de Alcoitão, mesmo aqui ao lado de Alcabideche).

Fiz ha pouco o trajecto Alcabideche - Portela de Sintra, apanhei chuva moderada no Linhó e no centro da vila de Sintra, muito água mesmo.
Nevoeiro em Chão de Meninos, um clássico, aqueles 270 metros de altitude são tramados.
Em termos de temperatura sempre constante, nos 15ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Out 2015 às 09:17)

Bom dia, por aqui só chuviscas nem dá para acumular.


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Out 2015 às 09:19)

Bom dia, pelas Caldas da Rainha tem chuviscado, por vezes com mais intensidade.
O ceu está muito nublado, o vento é fraco e estão 17 graus.


----------



## ruijacome (10 Out 2015 às 09:26)

Chuvisca de forma constante, nem da para a estação acumular ... Pelo radar e pelo satélite parece que fica por aqui...


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Out 2015 às 09:27)

Por aqui vai caíndo uns aguaceiros fracos desde as 7 da manha.


----------



## Garcia (10 Out 2015 às 09:40)

Bom dia.. Pequeno chuvisco a passar.. algum vento, mas nada por ai além.. 
Temp. a rondar os 16ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2015 às 09:42)

Chuva fraca a moderada.
Acumulado: *5,3 mm*


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (10 Out 2015 às 09:42)

Aqui começou a chover já à algum tempo e vai caindo certa, intervala entre chuva moderada a fraca mas vai criando umas boas poças pela rua, já deu uma valente rega!!

O vento começou forte de madrugada, por volta das 8 da manha vieram já umas rajadas valentes, entretanto baixou um pouco de intensidade e vai estando mais calmo!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Out 2015 às 10:00)

Agora sim já chove.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2015 às 10:03)

Bom dia!
Chove forte por aqui


----------



## windchill (10 Out 2015 às 10:09)

A coisa está-se a compor.... vai chovendo certinho!


----------



## Garcia (10 Out 2015 às 10:14)

por aqui o aguaceiro também aumentou a intensidade.. já está a molhar bem..


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Out 2015 às 10:19)

Já acumulou 1,4mm.


----------



## AMFC (10 Out 2015 às 10:35)

Chuva contínua fraca, por vezes moderada, daquela que fica toda no solo, ideal para mitigar a seca.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2015 às 10:47)

*8,6 mm *de acumulado.
Nevoeiro a entrar na zona, bela manhã de inverno.
*16,9ºC*


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2015 às 11:05)

Finalmente uma manhã de chuva como deve ser.

12,8mm em Caneças.
Rain rate nos 3mm/h. Chove certinho! Está mesmo bom para as couves.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Out 2015 às 11:07)

vou com 2.2mm acumulados não é mau.


----------



## Teles (10 Out 2015 às 11:08)

Temperatura actual de 16,6ºC precipitação até ao momento de 16mm , neste momento cai chovendo embora fraco e vento fraco por vezes moderado!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2015 às 11:10)

*8,9 mm*
Muito bom valor, dado a escassez de precipitação.

O  acumulado mais alto da região, é da estação da rua das Estrelícias(Birre,Cascais) *10,2 mm*.
____

Nas 2 estações pertencentes ao beacham, os valores dos acumalados sao:

São Pedro do Estoril, Cascais: *4,6 mm*
Praia Grande, Sintra: *7,4 mm

Fonte: http://www.weatherlink.com/map.php?station=mgp*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Out 2015 às 11:16)

E voltou a chuva, está mesmo bom.


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Out 2015 às 11:37)

S.Martinho do Porto após mais um aguaceiro


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2015 às 11:39)

Viva a todos!

Mínima foi de 15,4ºC

Começou a chover ao inicio da manha e até agora não parou, tem caído sempre ao mesmo ritmo de forma moderada...

Acumulados até agora 7,2mm
Chove com um rain rate de 6,4mm

O vento esse é que tem estado mais calmo que o que imaginava, a rajada máxima ainda não foi alem dos 32km/h...


----------



## Rui Alex (10 Out 2015 às 11:43)

Não tenho condições para medir a precipitação mas aqui no seixal a temp está em 19ºC, a média do vento está em 7 nós com rajada de 11 e às 5 da manhã a rajada atingiu os 18 nós.


----------



## Rui Alex (10 Out 2015 às 11:44)

Eh lá e agora mesmo está uma rajada a acontecer, já 18 nós atingidos.


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Out 2015 às 11:46)

O sol parece já querer brilhar!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Out 2015 às 11:46)

Por aqui a chuva fraca que começou por volta das 7 da manha, continua, a visibilidade é reduzida devido á chuva.
Já é um regalo para os nosso olhos ver os terrenos a começarem a ganhar vida novamente, com o despontar das primeiras ervas, devido também aos aguaceiros que tem caído nas ultimas semanas.
Ontem foi uma azáfama com os agricultores a semearem os campos, para depois na Primavera cortarem o pasto e enfardar para o gado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Out 2015 às 11:47)

Rui Alex disse:


> Não tenho condições para medir a precipitação mas aqui no seixal a temp está em 19ºC, a média do vento está em 7 nós com rajada de 11 e às 5 da manhã a rajada atingiu os 18 nós.





Rui Alex disse:


> Eh lá e agora mesmo está uma rajada a acontecer, já 18 nós atingidos.



Penso que nem toda a gente sabe converter de cabeça kts para km/h... Nos futuros post's aconselho-o a fazer essa conversão para uma melhor percepção por parte dos outros users.

--

Por aqui vai chovendo já há bastante tempo, embora pareça que vai parar brevemente.

15.2mm em Caneças.


----------



## Rui Alex (10 Out 2015 às 11:53)

Entendido.

Rajada de 18 nós equivale a 33 km/h, medida aqui há nem 5 minutos.


----------



## Rui Alex (10 Out 2015 às 11:59)

E atingiu agora a rajada mais forte desde o início - 43 km/h.

*EDIT* foram 22.6 nós, 41.9 km/h.


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2015 às 12:10)

Cheguei agora ao numero redondo dos 10,0mm acumulados... tem estado a chover sempre de forma moderada

17,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2015 às 12:11)

Chuva fraca.
O acumulando vai subindo lentamente, *9,4 mm.
*
Por acaso tambem estranho acalmia em termos de vento, mas verdade seja dita, não faz falta nenhuma. lol


----------



## Tufao André (10 Out 2015 às 12:26)

Uma bela madrugada e manha de chuva! Embora não seja muito intensa, tem saído certinha, persistente e sempre fraca a moderada... Assim não ha estragos e é bom para a rega!
Ja levo *16,5 mm *acumulados e continua a chover fraco! 
Vento estranhamente calmo de S/SE, so ontem à noite soprou um pouco mais intenso.


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2015 às 12:48)

Levo 12,0mm o mesmo valor acumulado em todo o ultimo evento... a chuva agora está mais fraca

17,5ºC


----------



## Gongas (10 Out 2015 às 13:09)

Dia de céu muito nublado com períodos de chuva. So tenho uma coisa a dizer: Bem vindo JOAQUiM!!!!


----------



## Candy (10 Out 2015 às 13:23)

StormRic disse:


> Às 5h o vento médio era de 33,8 Km/h no Cabo Carvoeiro.



Autchhhh... aquilo foram duas rajadas de vento que me abanaram, e bem, a janela do quarto que é virado a sul. Acordou-me!... 
Aqui no centro, entre os prédios, pelo menos aquelas duas devem ter posto o turbo!  hehehe... fez um efeito do raio!


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2015 às 13:26)

E vão *21,2mm* de chuva em Caneças! E a somar.

Não parou de chover por um momento que fosse durante toda a manhã. Grande Joaquim!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Out 2015 às 13:31)

Por aqui a chuva, apesar de fraca, já teve mais intensa antes do meio-dia, também ainda nunca parou. É verdade é preciso vir o Joaquim de tão longe, para dar alguma chuva e alegria a Portugal.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Out 2015 às 13:33)

AnDré disse:


> E vão *21,2mm* de chuva em Caneças! E a somar.
> 
> Não parou de chover por um momento que fosse durante toda a manhã. Grande Joaquim!



Mas o curioso é que parece que esta zona (Mafra-Sintra-Loures-Odivelas) é a única do distrito de Lisboa onde ainda não parou de chover! Efeito das serras?


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2015 às 13:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mas o curioso é que parece que esta zona (Mafra-Sintra-Loures-Odivelas) é a única do distrito de Lisboa onde ainda não parou de chover! Efeito das serras?



Sim. Apesar de não serem muito altas, o efeito orográfico dos 200-400m de altitude, beneficia e muito esta região.
O AROME esteve bem na previsão:


----------



## james (10 Out 2015 às 13:47)

Boa tarde, 

Neste final de semana,  encontro - me por Lisboa.  Tem chovido bem durante a manhã aqui na zona do Marquês, onde me encontro,  chuva fraca mas alternada com alguns períodos de chuva moderada.


----------



## Prates (10 Out 2015 às 13:58)

Boa tarde, aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria continua a chover desde manhã alternando entre fraco e moderado e tenho nevoeiro para aí nos 200 mts de altitude. Temp actual: 17,9 graus.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Out 2015 às 14:03)

Eis que a precipitação cessou. Caneças fecha este round com 21,6mm.

--
Aproveito para pedir a vossa ajuda num projecto da faculdade, basta responderem a este questionário: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1CrvIwiA9v6Jc-_x2CpPKEBHWRQFqb7KNFNZsuKw959Q/viewform?c=0&w=1

Obrigado


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2015 às 14:03)

Acumulados 13,0mm até agora

A rajada máxima foi a minutos de 35km/h

17,9ºC
99%Hr
1006,1hpa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Out 2015 às 14:06)

Bela manhã de chuva acumulou 6.2mm.


----------



## Rui Alex (10 Out 2015 às 14:18)

Aqui nas últimas 2 horas a velocidade média tem variado entre os 15 e os 24 km/h, com a máxima de 42km/h de rajada a manter-se. E a pressão continua a descer.


----------



## jonekko (10 Out 2015 às 14:45)

que belo dia... 18º, vento fraco e continua a chover.


----------



## homem do mar (10 Out 2015 às 14:47)

Boas por aqui dia de chuva a mínima foi de 16.5 por agora 17.6


----------



## david 6 (10 Out 2015 às 14:48)

volta a chover em Lisboa


----------



## cristiana Morgado (10 Out 2015 às 15:07)

18°C
Chuva
Vento: 
*22 *Km/h

Hum. relativa: 100% 
 Visibilidade: 9000m 
 Pressão: 1005,0mb
 Desde as 04h da manha que esta esta chuvinha parvinha ! Nada de especial , mas pelo menos já da para sentir o cheiro do enxofre eheheheh !


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2015 às 15:09)

Aqui a chuva parou a para ai 1hora

*13,0mm*

18,3ºC
99%Hr
1005,7hpa
vento fraco a rajada máxima continua nos 35km/h


----------



## Microburst (10 Out 2015 às 15:10)

Continua a chover por Almada de forma fraca a moderada, 7,8mm acumulados até agora.

O vento, que sopra por esta altura de S/SE, é moderado e ocasionalmente com rajadas. Temperatura actual 19,0ºC, 94% Hr, e o barómetro vai descendo devagarinho estando nos 1006,1hpa.


----------



## jonekko (10 Out 2015 às 15:15)

agora instalou—se algum nevoeiro por aqui.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Out 2015 às 15:20)

Mínima: *16,1ºC*
Passagem da frente oclusa pela manhã, agora chegam os pós frontais e a linha de instabilidade deve chegar antes da meia-noite.
Chuva fraca a moderada quase a manhã toda, houve uma pausa agora, mas volta a chover moderadamente.
Bastante nevoeiro, tenho visibilidade de 100/200 metros.

Acumulado: *28,2 mm* (ultrapassou as expectativas)
Não sei se confio muito neste valor, outras estações perto apenas chegam aos 20mm, mas a estação de Barcarena vai em 31mms por isso não sei  

Vento moderado de S/SE, nada de mais, até a nortada habitual costuma ser pior. 
Pressão chegou aos 1004 hPa e não deve baixar disso.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Out 2015 às 15:23)

Update: Ponto de orvalho acompanha a temperatura, escorrem gotas por todo o lado e o nevoeiro está cada vez mais cerrado. 
Pelo radar nem há eco azul na minha zona, mas continua a chover de modo fraco a moderado


----------



## Teles (10 Out 2015 às 15:27)

Temperatura actual de 18,4ºC precipitação acumulada de 17,2mm , chuva miuda neste momento e uma imagem do Joaquim


----------



## Geopower (10 Out 2015 às 15:28)

chove moderado desde as 15h. Vento fraco. 19,3ºC


----------



## david 6 (10 Out 2015 às 15:39)

não para de chover em Lisboa


----------



## Geopower (10 Out 2015 às 15:41)

Geopower disse:


> chove moderado desde as 15h. Vento fraco. 19,3ºC


Continua a chover fraco a moderado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Out 2015 às 15:55)

Continua a chover de forma moderada, apesar de no radar parecer chuva miúda.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Out 2015 às 16:17)

Chuva moderada não pára, é sempre melhor haver períodos de chuva fraca/moderada prolongados do que chuva forte em curtos períodos de tempo. 
Imagino que as ribeiras já entraram no leito normal. Acumulado já vai em *30mm*, faltam 10 para ultrapassar o valor de Abril.


----------



## TekClub (10 Out 2015 às 16:45)

O Joaquim sempre vai para o reino unido ou ficou por Portugal?


----------



## jpalhais (10 Out 2015 às 17:02)

TekClub disse:


> O Joaquim sempre vai para o reino unido ou ficou por Portugal?



Porquê ? Já estás com saudades do tempo de verão ? Quem nos dera que por cá ficasse umas semanas , para repor a água nos solos que bastante falta faz.


----------



## TekClub (10 Out 2015 às 17:08)

So curiosidade


----------



## criz0r (10 Out 2015 às 17:09)

Boa tarde, hoje acordei eram 6h e 30 mais coisa menos coisa com chuva forte, a partir daí foi continuando a cair com menos intensidade mas sempre certinha. Agora aliviou um pouco mas continua a chover embora fraco. Vento fraco de SE e alguma névoa há mistura com a chuva.


----------



## Geopower (10 Out 2015 às 17:22)

Por Telheiras parou de chover.
Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco. Temperatura mantêm-se estável: 19.6ºC. Será o primeiro dia de Outono com temperatura máxima abaixo dos 20ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Out 2015 às 17:27)

Geopower disse:


> Por Telheiras parou de chover.
> Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco. Temperatura mantêm.se estável: 19.6ºC. Será o primeiro dia de Outono com temperatura máxima abaixo dos 20ºC.


Aqui também parou de chover, céu ainda nublado, nevoeiro vai desaparecendo. Temperatura também ainda não passou dos 20ºC
Agora é possível o céu abrir.


----------



## Rui Alex (10 Out 2015 às 17:31)

Geopower disse:


> Por Telheiras parou de chover.
> Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco. Temperatura mantêm-se estável: 19.6ºC. Será o primeiro dia de Outono com temperatura máxima abaixo dos 20ºC.



Bem, aqui ainda não será hoje. A temperatura estava abaixo dos 19º ao meio dia mas tem vindo a subir gradualmente e agora o sensor indica 20.4ºC. O vento tem vindo a acalmar. Parou de chover e as abertas já deixam o sol brilhar nalgumas zonas.


----------



## Microburst (10 Out 2015 às 18:02)

criz0r disse:


> Boa tarde, hoje acordei eram 6h e 30 mais coisa menos coisa com chuva forte, a partir daí foi continuando a cair com menos intensidade mas sempre certinha. Agora aliviou um pouco mas continua a chover embora fraco. Vento fraco de SE e alguma névoa há mistura com a chuva.



Também eu acordei por essa altura e caía bem, sim senhor.


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Out 2015 às 18:16)

A temperatura aumentou para os 22 graus na zona de Óbidos. . Durante grande parte do dia andou nos 19 graus..
Nota-se um bafo quente na rua.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Out 2015 às 18:21)

Bem como já era de esperar já tivemos depressões piores que este evento. Por aqui tem chovido de vez em quando de forma fraca alternando para moderado. Quanto ao vento esteve com algumas rajadas moderadas mas agora voltou acalmar. Ou seja nada de especial!


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2015 às 18:24)

Esta tarde por aqui não caiu mais nada de chuva, o acumulado está nos 13,0mm hoje

Rajada máxima 39km/h

A temperatura máxima até agora foi de 19,3ºC finalmente abaixo dos 20ºC, mas veremos se não sobe ainda como está a acontecer em outros locais.

Agora estão 19,1ºC, 95%Hr, 1006,0hpa e vento fraco por vezes moderado


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Out 2015 às 18:24)

Pausa na humidade


----------



## AMFC (10 Out 2015 às 19:41)

Volta a chover fraco/moderado, hoje temos tido por aqui uma torneira em constante pinga pinga, com 
alguns breves intervalos sem chuva.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2015 às 19:41)

Boas!
Hoje resolvi fazer rappel em Sintra com uns amigos e pensei que não ia chover nada... Foi horrível!!!! Chuva forte durante várias horas e o vento estava terrível!! Fiquei mais molhado que a própria chuva!!!  O Joaquin não deu tréguas . Nunca pensei que iria chover tanto...
Obviamente que não levei o telemóvel ou a máquina pra tirar fotografias.


----------



## Tufao André (10 Out 2015 às 19:49)

Apos uma pausa à hora de almoço, voltou a chover fraco a moderado com algum nevoeiro entre as 15h e as 17h30. Parou novamente e agora regressa a chuva fraca! Que dia em cheio 
Acumulado ja superou os *20 mm, *estando para ja nos *20,1 mm! *De facto acho um pouco exagerado esse teu valor vizinho @guisilva5000...


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2015 às 20:54)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro de moderada intensidade mas de muito curta duração...apenas acumulou 0,2mm 

13,2mm
19,1ºC
97%Hr
1006,7hpa
vento fraco


----------



## Geopower (10 Out 2015 às 21:24)

Vai chuviscando desde as 20h.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Out 2015 às 21:39)

O Joaquin esmerou-se, hoje  Melhor evento até agora


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2015 às 21:45)

Boa noite

Chuva todo o dia, praticamente, por vezes chuvisco, alguns intervalos sem chuva.

Acumulados até às 20h (19:00 utc):







Lisboa / Sintra / Setúbal com  os totais  mais significativos. Valores de acordo com as previsões.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2015 às 21:51)

Boas noites,

Acumulado: *11,4 mm*
Chuviscos e *17,7ºC*
A t.máxima foi aos *20,1ºC.*

Durante tarde, ainda presenciei uma boa aberta, fica o registo.

Guia, Cascais:


----------



## MSantos (10 Out 2015 às 22:58)

Dia passado perto da Lourinhã marcado pela chuva fraca, uma maravilha! 

Agora já em Santo Estêvão constato que também deve ter chovido razoavelmente, os acumulados nas estações amadoras aqui perto ficaram pelos 10/12mm, nada mau!


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Out 2015 às 23:18)

Tufao André disse:


> Apos uma pausa à hora de almoço, voltou a chover fraco a moderado com algum nevoeiro entre as 15h e as 17h30. Parou novamente e agora regressa a chuva fraca! Que dia em cheio
> Acumulado ja superou os *20 mm, *estando para ja nos *20,1 mm! *De facto acho um pouco exagerado esse teu valor vizinho @guisilva5000...


Pois também tenho dúvidas  a estação foi sempre fiável, mas só se for a serra da Carregueira que influencia? Não sei, mas também sei que houve momentos de chuva moderada e no radar mal aparecia um eco azul.... Mas vou continuar a utilizar os valores da mesma.

Voltou a chuva fraca perto da hora de Jantar
Acumulado: *31,7mm*

Vento fraco de SW, também vento é tudo menos preciso. Nem se sente muito frio na rua se não fosse a humidade que voltou. Nevoeiro também volta, em pontos altos como os Moinhos da Funcheira há tanta humidade que a visibilidade deve ser de 50 metros. Ponto de orvalho continua a acompanhar a temperatura.

Máxima: *18,9ºC*


----------



## criz0r (10 Out 2015 às 23:44)

Boa noite, tenho de dizer que gostei deste rapaz o "Joaquin", foi um porreiro a distribuir bastante água pelo menos aqui pelas minhas zonas que já não via há largos meses, claro que os solos ainda estão longe de estar saturados mas já deu para regar e bem os campos. Mais depressões moderadas precisa-se! Por agora Céu muito nublado e não chove.


----------



## Tufao André (10 Out 2015 às 23:45)

Pois talvez aí o relevo faça alguma diferença comparando com este lado que é mais plano! Mesmo que seja verdade, nao deixa de ser interessante a diferença em poucos km... 17 graus de temperatura


----------



## Geopower (11 Out 2015 às 01:16)

Por agora tudo calmo. Vento fraco. 18.8ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2015 às 02:31)

Continua tudo calmo, nem parece que temos uma depressão em cima  Chuva no radar nem vê-la, só chuviscos. Radar de arouca sumiu.


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2015 às 05:54)

Dois vídeos que sintetizam o desenrolar do dia ontem aqui em Carcavelos. Não há muito a descrever.
Extremos de ontem: *17,0ºC / 20,1ºC*, reduzida amplitude térmica portanto e humidade muito elevada todo o dia: entre *86% e 95%*.



Ao longo do dia, como se vê nos vídeos, o vento foi rodando de SE para Sul durante a manhã e depois para SSW ao fim da tarde.

18,1ºC neste momento com 95%. Não chove e o vento está novamente de Sul
.


----------



## Geopower (11 Out 2015 às 10:06)

bom dia! Condições actuais: Cé encoberto 19ºC. Vento fraco. De momento não chove. Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Out 2015 às 10:47)

Por aqui a manha continua com aguaceiros fracos, tal como o dia de ontem, Esta chuva já é uma boa ajuda para os terrenos e para as árvores.


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2015 às 11:54)

Boas

Mínima alta de 18,0ºC

A manha tem a decorrer com aguaceiros mas pouco frequentes e fracos! A cumulado desde as 00h de apenas 1,2mm, neste momento chove fraco...

19,4ºC
95%Hr
1006,6hpa
vento fraco a rajada máxima vai em 27km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2015 às 13:09)

Boas!
O dia amanheceu com nevoeiro muito cerrado e com alguma chuva mas agora veio o sol e desfez-se tudo...
Sigo com 19,7°C e a mínima foi de 18,3°C
A pressão vai nos 1005hPa.
O Joaquin tem sido bastante generoso 
Os jardins e a serra já estão bem verdes. Finalmente um evento que valha mesmo a pena...


----------



## hugo ricardo (11 Out 2015 às 13:23)

por alfeizerão já não chove a algum tempo estão-se a aproximar umas nuvens mais escuras. no site do wunderground dao bastante chuva e trovoada para amanha e terça nesta zona será possivel?


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2015 às 13:48)

hugo ricardo disse:


> por alfeizerão já não chove a algum tempo estão-se a aproximar umas nuvens mais escuras. no site do wunderground dao bastante chuva e trovoada para amanha e terça nesta zona será possivel?


Há condições para tal...


----------



## DaniFR (11 Out 2015 às 14:11)

Boas 

Por aqui esteve a chover durante praticamente toda a manhã, alternando entre chuva fraca a moderada. Estranhamente, as estações da zona têm acumulados muito baixos, exceptuando a estação de S.Martinho do Bispo que segue com 7,4mm acumulados.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2015 às 15:17)

Frente de instabilidade a passar agora no país, trouxe aguaceiros fracos para aqui.
Mínima: *17,3ºC*

Ponto de orvalho continua a acompanhar a temperatura, tivemos nevoeiro pela manhã e continua bastante humidade no ar. 
Hoje o acumulado vai em *2,5mm*, na estação da Amadora vai em *3,6mm*. 

A estação de Queluz infelizmente parou de funcionar, espero que seja breve, estação da Amadora foi atualizada, o rain rate já está certo e passa a dizer a radiação solar! 

Frente oclusa deve trazer chuva à meia noite e pela madrugada de segunda.


----------



## jonekko (11 Out 2015 às 18:01)

a coisa aqui por Azeitão está assim a modos que ""preta"". Vista para a Arrábida.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2015 às 19:13)

Aguaceiros fracos passaram por Lisboa, escureceu num instante


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2015 às 20:16)

Frente de instabilidade a traçar uma linha do comprimento de Portugal, a sério, vejam o radar, vai desde Sagres até Trás-os-Montes, parece querer medir Portugal  Enquanto o interior norte e centro acabam com a chuva, e o sul ainda vai a meio, já se vê a frente oclusa no mar a aproximar-se do litoral centro. Nas próximas 3-4 horas deve chegar.


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2015 às 20:29)

celsomartins84 disse:


> S.Martinho do Porto após mais um aguaceiro



Houve poucas fotos deste evento, mas estas ilustram muito bem 



Pedro1993 disse:


> Já é um regalo para os nosso olhos ver os terrenos a começarem a ganhar vida novamente, com o despontar das primeiras ervas, devido também aos aguaceiros que tem caído nas ultimas semanas.
> Ontem foi uma azáfama com os agricultores a semearem os campos, para depois na Primavera cortarem o pasto e enfardar para o gado.



É um regalo ler isto.



Duarte Sousa disse:


> basta responderem a este questionário



feito! 



cristiana Morgado disse:


> já da para sentir o cheiro do enxofre



Cheirava mesmo a enxofre? Há alguma fábrica aí perto a laborar ao fim de semana ou será das lezírias / maré baixa?



Teles disse:


> uma imagem do Joaquim



Ficou bem no retrato (em ambos, como benfeitor aqui para a região também)!



Tiagolco disse:


> Obviamente que não levei o telemóvel ou a máquina pra tirar fotografias.



GoPro (passe a publicidade...) 



jonas_87 disse:


> Durante tarde, ainda presenciei uma boa aberta, fica o registo.



 extraordinário, acho que não chegou aqui a Carcavelos, boa foto, eu nunca diria que tinha sido tirada ontem. Micro-clima cascalense.


Hoje: Sol! E brilhante manhã até à tarde. As gaivotas por aqui e o nevoeiro a roçar o Cabo ao fim da manhã em dois vídeos improvisados:


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2015 às 21:31)

Poente e crepúsculo de hoje, depois de uns aguaceiros fracos que nem chegaram a acumular. Prepara-se agora a actuação mais interessante do Joaquin. Estejamos atentos.


Ver em velocidade reduzida 0,5x ou 0,25x e HD de preferência.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2015 às 21:46)

StormRic disse:


> GoPro (passe a publicidade...)


Ahah só falta o dinheirinho


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2015 às 21:50)

O centro do Joaquin está a produzir bastantes trovoadas 
De acordo com os modelos o núcleo vai descer e ficar em cima de Lisboa durante umas boas horas. Veremos se se aguentam


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2015 às 21:58)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ahah só falta o dinheirinho



off-topic: É verdade, há que optar. Quando digo GoPro é o estilo de câmara, à prova dos elementos, há imitações recentes substancialmente mais baratas.


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2015 às 22:00)

Filme dos aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã, entre as 9h e o meio-dia, entrecortados por abertas:


Velocidade 0,5x permite observar melhor a evolução.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2015 às 22:07)

StormRic disse:


> off-topic: É verdade, há que optar. Quando digo GoPro é o estilo de câmara, à prova dos elementos, há imitações recentes substancialmente mais baratas.


Off-topic: Tenho que começar a ver. O que tu usas para fazer os time lapses é a GoPro ou é uma câmara normal?


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2015 às 22:23)

Bomba a chegar ao litoral centro, onde chegará é incerto devido à rotação e deslocação da depressão, mas aposto em Leiria


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Out 2015 às 22:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bomba a chegar ao litoral centro, onde chegará é incerto devido à rotação e deslocação da depressão, mas aposto em Leiria



Não sei porquê mas cheira-me que essa linha não vai sair do oceano... Mas com a deslocação do núcleo, talvez daqui a umas horas dê alegrias a algumas pessoas.


----------



## criz0r (11 Out 2015 às 23:19)

Boa noite, o dia hoje foi de céu muito nublado alternando com algumas abertas, ainda chuviscou esporadicamente mas acho que não deve ter acumulado nada de especial.
Por agora mantém-se a nebulosidade não chove e o vento há alguns dias praticamente sempre de Sul/SW agora fraco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2015 às 23:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não sei porquê mas cheira-me que essa linha não vai sair do oceano... Mas com a deslocação do núcleo, talvez daqui a umas horas dê alegrias a algumas pessoas.


Já chegaram aguaceiros a Lisboa, agora "a bomba" ainda está no mar...


----------



## Vitor TT (11 Out 2015 às 23:28)

Um fim de semana com alguma chuva trazida pelos restos mortais do "Jaquim", embora ainda nada de especial pelos locais onde passei, ontem até Setúbal e hoje a Almeirim - Marianos para ir ver mais uma prova de todo-o-terreno, a ultima em que pelo segundo ano consecutivo é marcada pela presença da chuva, curiosamente o mesmo tipo de tempo, durante a manhã chuva mais ou menos persistente e a tarde regime de aguaceiros, se bem que hoje bem menos significativo que no ano passado,

umas imagens do dia, 
do local da prova já de tarde, 










estas já a caminho de casa, a planície Ribatejana ( Benavente - Samora Correia ), onde imaginei apanhar uns bons aguaceiros acompanhados de uns magníficos relâmpagos, mas pronto ficou-se por uns chuviscos  +- pelas 19:15h


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2015 às 23:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> essa linha não vai sair do oceano



O núcleo principal da linha ainda vai permanecer no oceano, a "cauda" já passou por aqui e produziu um aguaceiro fraco. 

Vento de sudoeste moderado, *93%* de humidade, *18,9ºC*, vai haver festa mais tarde ou mais cedo, talvez ainda não esta noite.


----------



## dASk (12 Out 2015 às 00:33)

Chove forte pela Moita! Não  esperava porque o radar nao mostra uma mancha muito intensa.. isto quer dizer que qd tocar aqui ecos amarelos vai cair pesado..


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2015 às 01:02)

dASk disse:


> Chove forte pela Moita! Não  esperava porque o radar nao mostra uma mancha muito intensa.. isto quer dizer que qd tocar aqui ecos amarelos vai cair pesado..








Intensidade na ordem dos 4 a 6 mm/h.

Aproveito para pôr o vídeo da tarde de ontem, com gaivotas e cirrocumulus a entrar (minuto 1:00) de sudoeste e produzindo um espectáculo de efeitos de interferência das sombras projectadas sobre as nuvens mais  baixas.
Vale a pena ver em HD, eu próprio fiquei surpreendido ao ver o vídeo porque à vista este tipo de efeitos não se nota, só o movimento rápido os revela.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2015 às 01:10)

Boa madrugada,

Resumindo o fim de semana em termos de precipitação:
Sabado: *11,4 mm*
Domingo: *3,6 mm*
Acumulado redondo, *15 mm*, nada mau, pelo menos já vejo poças enormes onde habitualmente estaciono o carro aqui perto de casa.
______

O dia foi passado na zona oeste, precipitação de manhã e depois ao final da tarde em Mafra, a vila (encontra-se a 220 metros de altitude) sofre e de que maneira o efeito orográfico, muito interessante. O nevoeiro estava a uma cota 260mts/270mts ou seja mais ao menos no cimo das torres do convento.
Durante a tarde houve uma aberta, tal como ontem consegui registar o momento, desta feita o local foi a praia da Calada, a uns 5 kms a norte da Ericeira.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2015 às 01:13)

As linhas de instabilidade associadas ao centro de baixas pressões centrado a oeste de Portugal Continental tenderão a entrar sobre o continente progressivamente cada vez mais a sul, de tal modo que no litoral norte a rotação já se faz quase no sentido oposto, ou seja, do continente para o mar. Tudo isto porque o centro de baixas pressões está cada vez mais para sul.


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2015 às 01:33)

Gerofil disse:


> As linhas de instabilidade associadas ao centro de baixas pressões centrado a oeste de Portugal Continental tenderão a entrar sobre o continente progressivamente cada vez mais a sul, de tal modo que no litoral norte a rotação já se faz quase no sentido oposto, ou seja, do continente para o mar. Tudo isto porque o centro de baixas pressões está cada vez mais para sul.



Ao pôr-do-sol de ontem estava nesta posição:


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2015 às 01:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Durante a tarde houve uma aberta, tal como ontem consegui registar o momento, desta feita o local foi a praia da Calada, a uns 5 kms a norte da Ericeira.



 muito boa a foto (foi com a GoPro?), lá estão os cirrocumulus e altocumlus que também se viram daqui.

18,6ºC e 92% neste momento.

Os extremos de ontem já podem ser validados: *18,1ºC / 22,0ºC* e *83% a 97% de humidade* , isto vai alimentar a instabilidade nais para norte.

A humidade relativa só desceu dos 90% a partir da uma e meia da tarde, já com o sol a pino e descoberto!

O vento manteve-se do quadrante sudoeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2015 às 01:51)

StormRic disse:


> muito boa a foto (foi com a GoPro?), lá estão os cirrocumulus e altocumlus que também se viram daqui.



Obrigado, sim foi, anda sempre comigo no bolso. 
Fica outro registo, um pouco antes da primeira foto e a sul, junto à praia dos Coxos.






___________________________

Sigo com *17,9ºC* e *95 % HR
*
Bastante generosa a actual saida do gfs para as próximas horas, demasiada generosa talvez.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2015 às 02:02)

Gerofil disse:


> As linhas de instabilidade associadas ao centro de baixas pressões centrado a oeste de Portugal Continental tenderão a entrar sobre o continente progressivamente cada vez mais a sul, de tal modo que no litoral norte a rotação já se faz quase no sentido oposto, ou seja, do continente para o mar. Tudo isto porque o centro de baixas pressões está cada vez mais para sul.


Exatamente, aquela "bomba" no mar não deve ameaçar o norte, deve rodar sobre o centro da depressão e chegar amanhã a Lisboa... 
O Norte só ficará com uma frente oclusa que está atualmente em Espanha, o sul vai levar com um bom acumulado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2015 às 02:22)

Acumulado: *4,9mm*
Máxima: *19,6ºC*

Estação de Queluz continua sem funcionar por meu grande desgosto, estou à nora em relação ao vento.


----------



## TekClub (12 Out 2015 às 02:32)

A  bem agora em Coimbra...


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2015 às 02:46)

TekClub disse:


> A  bem agora em Coimbra...



Está uma célula bastante intensa mesmo a oeste da cidade:






Desloca-se para norte.


----------



## TekClub (12 Out 2015 às 02:50)

Parou um bocado e voltou ao mesmo  parece que já há


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2015 às 03:12)

TekClub disse:


> Parou um bocado e voltou ao mesmo  parece que já há



Há uma descarga registada às 3:03 na Tocha, Cantanhede.
Clica na imagem para aceder à página do MeteoMoita.


----------



## Candy (12 Out 2015 às 03:18)

Chove a potes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2015 às 03:26)

Candy disse:


> Chove a potes!!!!!!!!!



Especial eco amarelo a passar só por Peniche!







Cabo Carvoeiro quase no centro do ex-furacão! Pressão mais baixa do território às 2h: 1003,2 hPa.


----------



## Candy (12 Out 2015 às 04:19)

Como digo várias vezes, aqui é tudo ou nada! 
Já tinha reparado que estava no olho do bicho


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2015 às 05:16)

Muita chuva por  aqui.


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2015 às 05:25)

Vento de SSW moderado com rajadas fortes. Chuvisco ou chuva fraca, por vezes moderada. Desde há cerca de 50 minutos.

A espiral em torno do centro a passar por aqui:











Nada de actividade eléctrica em todo o território.


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2015 às 05:35)

1001,9 hPa no Cabo Carvoeiro às 3h00 utc. O centro da depressão terá talvez cavado em relação às 0:00 utc.






Chuva batida com vento forte neste momento em Carcavelos.


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2015 às 05:37)

Temporal nesta altura!


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2015 às 05:44)

Choveu forte durante poucos minutos com vento forte e rajadas. Já aliviou agora. A situação aqui mesmo de frente para o vento e junto ao mar na boca do Tejo produz um efeito local interessante com as situações de SSW.


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2015 às 05:51)

Radar 3 minutos antes do pico da chuva e vento:






Mais calmo agora, não chove. Mar ruidoso.

Bandas de precipitação bem delineadas em torno do centro depressionário.


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2015 às 05:58)

Em Odivelas há 10 minuto que chove com muita intensidade!


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2015 às 06:00)

Recomeçou a chover, pingos grossos. Nimbostratus baixos do lado de Cascais.

Chuva forte sobre Lisboa nesta altura.

Acumulados significativos desta madrugada aqui pela zona de Cascais / Lisboa:


----------



## Geopower (12 Out 2015 às 06:11)

bom dia. Por Lisboa chove moderado. 18,7*C.


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2015 às 06:17)

Lento deslocamento do centro da depressão e da banda de chuva que se enrola em torno. Nesta altura estará muito perto de Peniche.






Lisboa claramente debaixo de chuva ainda por mais uma ou duas horas, com um intervalo talvez dentro de meia hora.


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2015 às 06:26)

Pressão ainda em descida no Cabo Carvoeiro mas menos pronunciada, 1001,6 hPa há hora e meia. Descida de 0,7 / 0,8 hPa em uma hora em Lisboa, G.Coutinho e Geofísico respectivamente.

O vento rodou para oeste aqui em Carcavelos; fraco em Nova Oeiras, que registou 4,6 mm.

*18,2ºC* e *94%*.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2015 às 08:03)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulados significativos desta madrugada aqui pela zona de Cascais / Lisboa:



Verdade,  10 mm por aqui,  bem bom.


----------



## Bastien (12 Out 2015 às 08:28)




----------



## Bastien (12 Out 2015 às 08:29)

Bastien disse:


>


Estofex para hoje


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2015 às 09:49)

Por aqui caiu uns aguaceiros moderados desde as 5:25 até ás 8 da manha, e agora ás 9:30 começou mais uns aguaceiros fracos.
Esta chuva já repassou cerca de 1 palmo, em terra dura, porque em terra mexida enfiltra-se mais depressa.


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2015 às 10:09)

Um fiasco autentico por aqui é o que posso dizer... só acumulei 1,2mm a chuva ficou toda em Lisboa, cenas a vir de NW é no que dá.

Agora chão quase seco e tempo ameno 20,5ºC, rajada máxima 47km/h

Trovoadas nem o cheiro delas...

16,6mm até agora neste evento! muito pouco ainda...


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2015 às 10:41)

Aguaceiro a cruzar aqui a zona, venham mais!


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2015 às 10:44)

Chuvada começou cerca das 5h da manhã e já acumulou *7,1 mm, *está a chegar mais chuva, céu negro, pelo radar são apenas aguaceiros moderados.

Mas que grande eco amarelo sobre o rio Tejo agora, em direção a Castelo Branco, finalmente os rios e albufeiras do centro a levarem com grande acumulado! 

Mínima: *17,3ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2015 às 10:51)

Que grande chuva por aqui, durou cerca de uns 15 minutos a chover de forma intensa, a estrada parece um rio, com os lençóis de água.
Agora o céu abriu um pouco, e o sol ainda deu uma espreitadela.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2015 às 11:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Que grande chuva por aqui, durou cerca de uns 15 minutos a chover de forma intensa, a estrada parece um rio, com os lençóis de água.
> Agora o céu abriu um pouco, e o sol ainda deu uma espreitadela.


Chegou agora aqui! Chuva moderada 
Pressão não baixou dos 1003 hPa, pelo menos nas estações da redondeza.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2015 às 11:09)

Uma questão, trovoadas vão surgir ou não?


----------



## bpereira (12 Out 2015 às 11:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Uma questão, trovoadas vão surgir ou não?


Estou na Figueira da Foz e não se passa nada, mas olhando para a zona de Pombal tem muito aspecto de a qualquer momento começar. Vamos ter esperança


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2015 às 11:34)

Interessante o radar na zona de Loures, efeito orografico das serras circundantes?
Ontem presenciei o mesmo na viagem Mafra- Alcabideche, ao longo do trajecto, basicamente chovia apenas nas zonas mais altas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2015 às 11:36)

Por aqui continua os aguaceiros. O IPMA colocou 7 distritos de Portugal Continental em alerta amarelo, incluindo o de Santarém, desde as 10 horas até as 21 h.
Aqui no distrito segundo a página do 112, tem ocorrido alguns acidente esta manha, devido também á formação de lençóis de água nas estradas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Out 2015 às 11:37)

Bons dias!

Cheguei ao Campo Grande há cerca de 20 minutos e assim em jeito de boas-vindas apanhei uma molha daquelas valentes 

Forte aguaceiro que aqui passou, mas parece que na minha zona (Loures) ainda foi mais intenso.

De madrugada, pelas 5h ou 6h, acordei com o barulho da chuva, tal era a sua intensidade. Pena que a estação de Caneças não tenha registado o acumulado.


----------



## jonekko (12 Out 2015 às 11:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante o radar na zona de Loures, efeito orografico das serras circundantes?
> Ontem presenciei o mesmo na viagem Mafra- Alcabideche, so chovia nas zonas mais altas ao longo do trajecto.


Sim deverá ser um fator de peso. Onde resido na Ramada de cima está por vezes a chover e poucos kms abaixo nao.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2015 às 11:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui continua os aguaceiros. O IPMA colocou 7 distritos de Portugal Continental em alerta amarelo, incluindo o de Santarém, desde as 10 horas até as 21 h.
> Aqui no distrito segundo a página do 112, tem ocorrido alguns acidente esta manha, devido também á formação de lençóis de água nas estradas.


Também fiquei intrigado porque Lisboa não tem aviso, provavelmente porque as frentes formam-se na capital mas, como se vê no radar, intensificam-se muito ao deslocarem-se para o interior.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2015 às 11:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Uma questão, trovoadas vão surgir ou não?


Também gostava de saber, não sei se Lisboa vai ter muita visto ser o local da génese da chuva...


----------



## Portugal Storms (12 Out 2015 às 11:59)

A previsão que constava no site do IPMA em relação às descargas elétrica para a manhã e inicio da tarde, foi retirada...
Vamos aguardar para ver no que dá...Ainda tenho esperanças.
Entretanto em Palmela vai chuviscando.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2015 às 12:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui no distrito segundo a página do 112, tem ocorrido alguns acidente esta manha, devido também á formação de lençóis de água nas estradas.



É verdade e muitos outros não constam na pagina do 112, ainda há pouco houve um grave acidente na zona de Torres Vedras, a fonte é minha. Não sei o motivo do sinistro, mas que algumas estradas parecem manteiga, isso é inegável.
O radar do IPMA dá jeito aqui no local de trabalho.
_________

O acumulado na minha zona subiu para os *11,2 mm*.
Estou satisfeito com a leitura daquela estação netatmo de Alcoitão, em termos de precipitação está bem calibrada.


----------



## bmelo (12 Out 2015 às 12:24)

meu Deus, entre as 11:15h e as 11:30h choveu bastante mesmo na Póvoa de Santa Iria, era ver só água a descer pelas estradas e as tampas dos esgotos a saltar, contei pelo menos umas 7 ou 8, tive que vir aos S´s para não passar com os pneus em nenhuma.


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2015 às 12:43)

Nem uma pinga desde a madrugada... Dia marcado por palha e algum sol, tempo bem ameno a máxima já foi aos 21,7ºC para secar a pouca agua que caiu...


----------



## jonekko (12 Out 2015 às 13:38)

cai mais um aguaceiro por aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2015 às 13:43)

Boas!
Dia com bastantes aguaceiros e sigo com 21,1°C.
Penso que hoje não haverá trovoada para Lisboa porque o núcleo da depressão está mesmo em cima de nós...porém, nunca se sabe


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2015 às 13:51)

Os aguaceiros continuam por aqui. O céu está agora com algumas abertas.
Sigo com 20.3ºC
mínima de 17.7ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Out 2015 às 14:30)

Célula com atividade elétrica a Nordeste da Chamusca, Santarém


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2015 às 14:36)

isto está mais calmo do que eu pensava, infelizmente


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2015 às 14:43)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Célula com atividade elétrica a Nordeste da Chamusca, Santarém



A chuvada está a cair na zona desta estação, Sardoal.
Já soma 28 mm.  

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTARM6


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2015 às 14:44)

Já se ouve o roncar dos trovões.


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2015 às 14:46)

começa a chover em Lisboa


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2015 às 14:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já se ouve o roncar dos trovões.



No mapa das descargas do IPMA  já constam 4 descargas naquela zona Abrantes - Sardoal - Alvega.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Out 2015 às 14:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> No mapa das descargas do IPMA  já constam 4 descargas naquela zona Abrantes - Sardoal - Alvega.



Detetor do MetoMoita:


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Out 2015 às 14:53)




----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2015 às 14:55)

Junto à baía de Cascais, neste momento:


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Out 2015 às 15:01)

Praia da Costa da Caparica sem areia novamente, este Inverno vai ser complicado para a população da Costa.

Vejam em direto na beachcam: https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/costa-da-caparica/


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2015 às 15:02)

david 6 disse:


> começa a chover em Lisboa


O nosso azar é o centro da depressão estar mesmo em cima de nós


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2015 às 15:05)

Tiagolco disse:


> O nosso azar é o centro da depressão estar mesmo em cima de nós



pois... foi de pouca dura e foi chuva fraca, os aguaceiros mais fortes andam no Ribatejo, eu fujo da chuva


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2015 às 15:09)

Chegou agora os aguaceiros, eu já tinha avistado a chuva ao longe nos concelhos vizinhos.
15:12- Chove agora torrencialmente. Visibilidade reduzida tal é a intensidade da chuva.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Out 2015 às 15:10)

Boa tarde, por aqui não se tẽm passado grande coisa, alguns aguaceiros mas o acumulado vao nos 5mm, grande coisa.


----------



## Portugal Storms (12 Out 2015 às 15:12)

A coisa está animada por Santarém...


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2015 às 15:23)

volta a chover fraco em Lisboa


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Out 2015 às 15:27)

Muito calor e alguns pingos neste momento. . Ta mesmo tempo de trovoada..
Norte




Oeste




Sul




Este




Outra de Este uns minutos depois.. já a largar umas pingas!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2015 às 15:27)

Bons acumulados:

Sardoal: *31 mm*
Montalvo: *23 mm*
Seiça: *23 mm*


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Out 2015 às 15:34)

Eco vermelho a Sul de Rio Maior


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2015 às 15:36)

Um bom aguaceiro agora na zona de Alvalade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2015 às 15:40)

Mas que grande chuva que vai por aqui, já chove torrencialmente á mais de 20 minutos, e parece que vai continuar. Ouvi um trovão agora mesmo aqui perto. Os carros estão a circular muito devagar devido á falta de visibilidade e porque as estradas parecem um autentico rio.
Só do dia de hoje já aproveitei mais de 600 litros de água, para depois regar o jardim para o próximo verão. Por este andar encho o mais de 3 mil litros rapidamente.
O IPMA já colocou mais distritos em alerta amarelo, desta vez foi os do Alentejo.
Nao tendo como medir a precipitação, mas diria que desde que começou a chuva as 5:25 da manha já caiu de certeza mais de 30 mm de chuva.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2015 às 15:48)

Com um pouco mais de humidade e, especialmente, convergência, chuva forte e trovoada são possíveis em Lisboa:


----------



## thunderhunter (12 Out 2015 às 16:28)

Boas aqui por alenquer caiu agora um aguaceiro moderado, e vento sopra fraco. Ceu muito nublado. Mas por enquanto não passa disto. Aguaceiros fracos ou moderados de pequena duraçao.  trovoada nem ve-la.


----------



## Portugal Storms (12 Out 2015 às 17:05)

Foto virada a Setúbal, com a Serra da Arrábida e o castelo de Palmela à vista. Já deve estar a chover em Setúbal.


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2015 às 17:08)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Foto virada a Setúbal, com a Serra da Arrábida e o castelo de Palmela à vista. Já deve estar a chover em Setúbal.



Chove fraco...a meio da tarde é que choveu moderado durante uns 15 minutos...

Acumulado aqui 3,6mm
18,5ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2015 às 17:09)

A tarde por aqui continua muito chuvosa, agora continua aquela chuva "certinha" mas ainda á uns 5 minutos caiu mais um aguaceiro torrencial.
Já tive conhecimento de várias inundações aqui no meu concelho, bem como no resto do distrito.
Os terrenos quando cai os aguaceiros torrencial, já se ve água retida por cima da terra.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2015 às 17:16)

Que valor brutal registado na estação de Alvega...


----------



## Tormenta (12 Out 2015 às 17:21)

Boas tardes a todos! Regresso ao fórum para dar conta de um dia monumental... MUITA CHUVA (!) desde as 8:00 mas com especial destaque para este início e meio de tarde. Infelizmente não tenho estação para medir o que caiu mas julgando pelos registos aqui muito próximos (meteoabrantes já vai bem perto dos 50 mm e a estação de Alvega, aqui bem próxima, numa hora registou 38 mm) este será um dos dias mais molhados do ano. Tudo isto acompanhado de trovoada  dia fantástico


----------



## TekClub (12 Out 2015 às 17:24)

por coimbra esta uma tarde de sol


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2015 às 17:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que valor brutal registado na estação de Alvega...



A estação amadora do Sardoal vai com* 69,1mm*!


----------



## meteo (12 Out 2015 às 18:07)

Estou pela zona Oeste, perto de Santa Cruz. E se há meia hora estava um sol radioso, são já 15 minutos seguidos de chuva moderada/forte. Céu carregado!


----------



## squidward (12 Out 2015 às 18:13)

Terminou neste momento um aguaceiro moderado a forte em Vialonga.


----------



## Thomar (12 Out 2015 às 18:19)

Segundo a agência LUSA:

*Chuvas intensas provocam inundações em Abrantes e Mação*
As fortes chuvadas das últimas horas têm provocado diversas inundações nos concelhos de Abrantes e Mação, entre outros, com estradas alagadas, garagens e caves entupidas, além de cortes de estrada em alguns locais.
_Atualizado às 18.11_


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2015 às 18:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que valor brutal registado na estação de Alvega...



mais *10.7mm* na ultima hora


----------



## Garcia (12 Out 2015 às 18:32)

Boas a todos. .
Belo aguaceiro agora. .
(Arredores Lourinhã)


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2015 às 18:52)

Penso que o centro da depressão foi mais para o interior, consequentemente a região de Lisboa vai estar mais sujeita a aguaceiros mais fortes.


----------



## dASk (12 Out 2015 às 19:07)

Eu acho que estas células não querem nada com o litoral vai prometendo mas acaba por ir tudo para o distrito de Santarém novamente acompanhando a rotação da depressão, o pouco que parece ameaçar chega a AML e parece desfazer-se.. é assim!!


----------



## homem do mar (12 Out 2015 às 19:13)

Boas por aqui dia de aguaceiros a mínima foi de 17.2 a máxima foi de 20.6 por agora 18.5


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2015 às 19:14)

Às 18h45...


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2015 às 19:14)

Aguaceiro fraco à pouco, acumulado sobe para


jonas_87 disse:


> Que valor brutal registado na estação de Alvega...


 Só depois é que o IPMA recorre ao aviso laranja...


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2015 às 19:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> Penso que o centro da depressão foi mais para o interior, consequentemente a região de Lisboa vai estar mais sujeita a aguaceiros mais fortes.


Tens razão, o núcleo está ai mas as horas de chuva já passaram (10h às 18h). O inicio da frente oclusa está em Santarém, pelo que Lisboa deve-se ficar pelos aguaceiros fracos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2015 às 19:18)

Muita chuva que caiu por aqui só hoje, as valas já começam a correr, aqui perto de mim, já alui um talude de suporte da estrada, porque a vala do lado contrário entupiu com resíduos dos cedros, e a água passou por cima da estrada, fazendo grande pressao sobre o talude.
Já fui sinalizar o deslizamento, para os carros nao se chegarem á berma, está a uns 50 cm de começar a "comer a estrada".
Agora só lá vai revestindo o resto do talude com pedras.
Os aguaceiros continuam, quero ver se ainda esta semana protego também aqui os talude do meu terreno, com recurso a barrotes de madeira, de modo suportar o resto que desabou, faz 1 ano para o mes que vem.
Já se ouve mais trovoes, e seus relampagos.
Espero que nao faça mais estragos pelo menos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2015 às 19:20)

Acumulado:* 9,6 mm* (esperava mais)
Máxima: *20,3ºC
*
Estação de Queluz voltou


----------



## homem do mar (12 Out 2015 às 19:25)

Aqui fica uma imagem do arco íris com o céu avermelhado


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2015 às 19:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tens razão, o núcleo está ai mas as horas de chuva já passaram (10h às 18h). O inicio da frente oclusa está em Santarém, pelo que Lisboa deve-se ficar pelos aguaceiros fracos...


Se for assim, vai ser desilusão total


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2015 às 19:28)

Boas

Dia muito fraco e evento muito fraco por aqui...

Acumulados hoje uns ridículos 3,6mm

Para a noite não me parece que vá vir grande coisa...venha o fim de semana


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2015 às 19:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> Se for assim, vai ser desilusão total


Durante a noite e madrugada não se deve passar nada, só amanhã à tarde é que todo o território a partir de Lisboa-Santarém-Portalegre e para baixo é que vão ter aguaceiros (espero que com uma pitada de trovoada)


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2015 às 19:38)

Bacias hidrográficas do centro a levar com tudo, atenção ao valor de Sardoal, *cerca de 80 mm. *Rio Tejo tem finalmente aquilo que precisa, água!


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Out 2015 às 19:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Durante a noite e madrugada não se deve passar nada, só amanhã à tarde é que todo o território a partir de Lisboa-Santarém-Portalegre e para baixo é que vão ter aguaceiros (espero que com uma pitada de trovoada)


Os aguaceiros devem ir por noite dentro...


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2015 às 19:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Durante a noite e madrugada não se deve passar nada, só amanhã à tarde é que todo o território a partir de Lisboa-Santarém-Portalegre e para baixo é que vão ter aguaceiros (espero que com uma pitada de trovoada)


O GFS diz que não vão haver aguaceiros e muito menos trovoada mas o IPMA diz que vai haver aguaceiros só até ao início da tarde por isso podemos dizer que já acabou...
Que venha o fim de semana


----------



## thunderhunter (12 Out 2015 às 19:47)

foto tirada à pouco virada a oete.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2015 às 20:02)

Davidmpb disse:


> Os aguaceiros devem ir por noite dentro...


Isso é mais a Sul


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2015 às 20:54)

O "escudo" lisboeta ativou-se...
As células estão a dar a volta pelo centro da depressão e quando chegam a Lisboa, simplesmente, se dissipam 
Que desilusão...


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Out 2015 às 21:07)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Isso é mais a Sul


Há ainda várias células ativas nos distritos de Santarém, Castelo Branco, Leiria, Portalegre etc pelo que os aguaceiros vão continuar


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2015 às 21:10)

Entretanto a noite aqui segue regada com aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## Garcia (12 Out 2015 às 21:13)

thunderhunter disse:


> foto tirada à pouco virada a oete.



essas cores fizeram-me lembrar as cores do temporal do dia 22 Set. 2014... embora as cores desse dia tenham sido muito mais vibrantes.. faltava a chuva e a trovoada, se bem que ao final da tarde o aguaceiro que caiu aqui também fez lembrar esse dia, mas por poucos segundos.. 

OFF TOPIC:
só para reavivar a memória.. http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...entro-setembro-2014.7824/page-145#post-446346
segundo informação umas páginas mais à atrás, o rainrate chegou a atingir os 349mm/h aqui na Lourinhã... http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...entro-setembro-2014.7824/page-136#post-446035


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2015 às 21:14)

Davidmpb disse:


> Há ainda várias células ativas nos distritos de Santarém, Castelo Branco, Leiria, Portalegre etc pelo que os aguaceiros vão continuar


Estão a dissipar-se...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Out 2015 às 21:41)

*Bombeiros socorrem quatro pessoas presas nos carros devido a inundações*
12 Out, 2015 - 18:30

Ocorrências registaram-se nos concelhos de Abrantes e Mação, no norte do distrito de Santarém.

As fortes chuvadas das últimas horas provocaram inundações em Abrantes e Mação, havendo registo de estradas alagadas, quedas de muros, garagens e caves entupidas. Quatro pessoas foram surpreendidas pelas águas e tiveram de ser retiradas dos carros.

O segundo comandante Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Santarém, José Guilherme, confirmou à Renascença que em Alferrarede e no Cabrito, no concelho de Abrantes, tiveram de socorrer quatro pessoas que “estavam com dificuldades de sair das suas viaturas”.

Há dezenas de ocorrências devido a inundações, essencialmente nos concelhos de Abrantes e Mação, no norte do distrito, com estradas alagadas e caves e garagens inundadas, devido à dificuldade de escoamento das águas pluviais.

“Há registo de alguns bens danificados, nomeadamente em estabelecimentos comerciais, em automóveis e em casas particulares”, disse a mesma fonte, acrescentando que foram informados da queda de muros em alguns locais.

Segundo fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS), “as condições meteorológicas vão conhecer um agravamento até cerca das 21h00”, pela que “a prioridade é auxiliar e defender bens e pessoas, até que pare de chover e a água se dissipe”.

As primeiras chamadas para pedir ajuda coincidiram com o início das fortes chuvadas, cerca das 15h30.

Seis distritos portugueses estão esta segunda-feira sob aviso amarelo, o terceiro mais grave de uma escala de quatro, devido à previsão de chuva forte e trovoada, informou o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).

Fonte: http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/36664/


----------



## AMFC (12 Out 2015 às 22:06)

Todos os distritos a sul de Coimbra entraram, ou vão entrar, em aviso amarelo para precipitação, todos excepto um, Lisboa, que hoje parece um aspersor de rega, só molha tudo ao seu redor.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2015 às 22:14)

AMFC disse:


> Todos os distritos a sul de Coimbra entraram, ou vão entrar, em aviso amarelo para precipitação, todos excepto um, Lisboa, que hoje parece um aspersor de rega, só molha tudo ao seu redor.


É mesmo preciso ter azar...
É impressionante...


----------



## Microburst (12 Out 2015 às 22:17)

AMFC disse:


> Todos os distritos a sul de Coimbra entraram, ou vão entrar, em aviso amarelo para precipitação, todos excepto um, Lisboa, que hoje parece um aspersor de rega, só molha tudo ao seu redor.



Exacto, da meia-noite até às 18h de amanhã para a possibilidade da ocorrência de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes.

De facto, e olhando ao satélite, agora é que parece poder vir alguma coisa para a AML... só espero que o escudo lisboeta (e já agora o almadense) se desliguem para deixar chover em condições e, quem sabe, trovejar.


Já agora, um on-topic/off-topic: julgo eu que há alguns meses atrás um colega forista mostrou uma escala com o número de dias de trovoada nas principais cidades portuguesas de 2000 em diante, se não estou em erro, e claramente Lisboa estava no fim da lista. Não sou muito velho, nem muito novo, mas recordo-me perfeitamente de nos meus anos de escola de 80 e 90 ocorrerem por vezes vários dias seguidos de trovoadas, quer na Primavera, Verão e Outono, e agora ser quase raro trovejar na capital se compararmos com outras regiões do país. Aos mais entendidos, este "escudo lisboeta" de que tantos agora falam com um certo humor poderá de facto ser uma realidade? Que factores se alteraram para que isto se suceda?


----------



## Teles (12 Out 2015 às 22:17)

Boas , por aqui o dia foi de chuva por vezes forte , temperatura actual de 18,7ºC , precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 27mm.
Algumas fotos de hoje:


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2015 às 22:25)

A título de exemplo, os *68,7 mm* que caíram em Alvega nas últimas 24 horas (*59,5 mm em 6 horas*, quase no limite do critério de aviso vermelho), têm um período de recorrência de cerca de *12 anos*, ou seja é um evento que se espera não ocorra mais do que uma vez em doze anos.
Acumulado total do Ex-Joaquin para Alvega é de *78,4 mm*; 87,2 mm no mês. A média para Outubro anda à volta de 58 mm. O valor presente já se encontra no 8º decil, mês chuvoso, e ainda só estamos a 12.


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2015 às 22:30)

Teles disse:


> Algumas fotos de hoje:



 espectaculares fotos! Já tínhamos saudades duma reportagem tua assim 

Na IPMA de Rio Maior o Joaquin já acumulou *35,6 mm* ao longo destes três dias. Bem precisava a região oeste e o PNSAC.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2015 às 22:49)

Boa noite!
Sigo com 19,3°C e máxima ficou nos 21,8°C.
Hoje o dia foi em geral desinteressante...só houve um aguaceiro fraco de manhã e mais nada...


----------



## Teles (12 Out 2015 às 22:55)

Por aqui voltou a chover forte agora , mais uma foto de hoje:


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2015 às 23:08)

Uns com tanto e outros sem nada quase... aqui em 3 dias rendeu 19mm... ainda não foi este o evento democrático que precisamos urgentemente... 

18,6ºC


----------



## Griffin (12 Out 2015 às 23:09)

Boa noite,

Por Samora Correia foi um dia de vários aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.

Aparentemente a zona de Benavente teve menor intensidade de precipitação. Estranho o facto das duas estações estarem separadas por apenas 2km e terem uma discrepância considerável nos valores acumulados. No entanto posso atestar que os valores de Samora estão corretos, porque hoje estive em casa e confirmo os diversos aguaceiros fortes que caíram por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2015 às 23:32)

Boas noites,

Por aqui o balanço destes 3 dias de precipitação é de *26,4 mm*.
Não é grande coisa comparativamente com outros locais, ainda assim já foi bom.
O ECMWF aponta para uns bons mm para Sabado, mas lá está, ainda falta algum tempo, resta acompanhar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2015 às 00:15)

AMFC disse:


> Todos os distritos a sul de Coimbra entraram, ou vão entrar, em aviso amarelo para precipitação, todos excepto um, Lisboa, que hoje parece um aspersor de rega, só molha tudo ao seu redor.


AI esse do aspersor ficou mesmo bem  nem me tinha lembrado dessa "materialização" de Lisboa


----------



## AMFC (13 Out 2015 às 00:16)

Mas olha pelo radar parece que finalmente vamos ter alguma coisa pela zona da capital, o que achas ?


guisilva5000 disse:


> AI esse do aspersor ficou mesmo bem  nem me tinha lembrado dessa "materialização" de Lisboa


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2015 às 00:17)

StormRic disse:


> A título de exemplo, os *68,7 mm* que caíram em Alvega nas últimas 24 horas (*59,5 mm em 6 horas*, quase no limite do critério de aviso vermelho), têm um período de recorrência de cerca de *12 anos*, ou seja é um evento que se espera não ocorra mais do que uma vez em doze anos.
> Acumulado total do Ex-Joaquin para Alvega é de *78,4 mm*; 87,2 mm no mês. A média para Outubro anda à volta de 58 mm. O valor presente já se encontra no 8º decil, mês chuvoso, e ainda só estamos a 12.


(E se a outra depressão chegar ainda pode ser pior...)


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2015 às 00:21)

AMFC disse:


> Mas olha pelo radar parece que finalmente vamos ter alguma coisa pela zona da capital, o que achas ?


Parece que vai perdendo força cada vez que avança para cá...
O problema destas células é que são bastante lentas e quando chegam cá, já estão enfraquecidas, mas pronto veremos...


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2015 às 00:25)

AMFC disse:


> Mas olha pelo radar parece que finalmente vamos ter alguma coisa pela zona da capital, o que achas ?


Por meu grande espanto acabei de olhar para o radar e ver a mancha a caminho da capital 







GFS não prevê chuva para o território à meia noite, o que acho estranho... Mapa das frentes mudou agora, parece que o inicio da frente oclusa vai mesmo atacar Lisboa. 






Diria que pode ficar-se pela zona norte de Lisboa, a probabilidade de chegar à zona sul (mesmo como aguaceiro fraco) diria que é de 50%. É uma questão de acompanhar.


----------



## AMFC (13 Out 2015 às 00:27)

Acho que tens razão, não deve valer a pena perder uma noite de sono.


Tiagolco disse:


> Parece que vai perdendo força cada vez que avança para cá...
> O problema destas células é que são bastante lentas e quando chegam cá, já estão enfraquecidas, mas pronto veremos...


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2015 às 00:29)

AMFC disse:


> Acho que tens razão, não deve valer a pena perder uma noite de sono.


Eu ainda fico aqui 2 horas, vou vendo se dá em alguma coisa  Descansai!


----------



## AMFC (13 Out 2015 às 00:30)

Mas está tão lenta e parece que está a perder força, será mais uma vitima do escudo lisboeta ?


guisilva5000 disse:


> Por meu grande espanto acabei de olhar para o radar e ver a mancha a caminho da capital
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2015 às 00:32)

AMFC disse:


> Mas está tão lenta e parece que está a perder força, será mais uma vitima do escudo lisboeta ?


Como eu disse estou mesmo a 50/50, não faço ideia...


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2015 às 00:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Eu ainda fico aqui 2 horas, vou vendo se dá em alguma coisa  Descansai!


Esta célula está quase há uma hora naquela zona entre Vila Franca de Xira e Santarém...
Para chegar cá deve demorar mais uma hora e tal...


----------



## AMFC (13 Out 2015 às 00:35)

Tiagolco disse:


> Esta célula está quase há uma hora naquela zona entre Vila Franca de Xira e Santarém...
> Para chegar cá deve demorar umas duas horas



Ainda vai mas é apanhar a hora de ponta e então é que nunca mais cá chega


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2015 às 00:38)

AMFC disse:


> Ainda vai mas é apanhar a hora de ponta e então é que nunca mais cá chega


Muito bom!! 
Mas pronto, duvido muito que chegue a Lisboa com força


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2015 às 00:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito bom!!
> Mas pronto, duvido muito que chegue a Lisboa com força


Eu já estou a sonhar com a próxima depressão, esta ainda mal acabou


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2015 às 00:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Eu já estou a sonhar com a próxima depressão, esta ainda mal acabou


Se cair aquela chuva toda prevista, a seca vai desaparecer com certeza


----------



## AMFC (13 Out 2015 às 00:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito bom!!
> Mas pronto, duvido muito que chegue a Lisboa com força



Bem alguma coisa vai cair, estou cada vez com mais fé, parece que nas próximas 2 horas vamos ter alguma, mesmo que pouca, animação.


----------



## AMFC (13 Out 2015 às 00:46)

Bem, para Domingo temos uma previsão daquelas de nos beliscarmos mesmo. E ainda por cima iria beneficiar as zonas mais carentes de chuva.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2015 às 00:47)

Tiagolco disse:


> Se cair aquela chuva toda prevista, a seca vai desaparecer com certeza


Passamos do 8 ao 80


----------



## AMFC (13 Out 2015 às 00:53)

Vento nulo, temperatura amena.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2015 às 00:56)

AMFC disse:


> Vento nulo, temperatura amena.


Vento é tudo o que este país não precisa


----------



## AMFC (13 Out 2015 às 00:57)

Ai que a nossa mancha está cada vez mais pálida, mais uns chuviscos querem ver ?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Out 2015 às 01:16)

Começam a cair uns pingos por Lisboa. Na zona da praça de espanha


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2015 às 01:20)

Eco cada vez menos verde, deve apenas chuviscar. De notar que a zona de Lisboa (concelho) tem eco azul-verde


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2015 às 01:44)

cai uns pingos


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2015 às 01:50)

E morreu...


----------



## Geopower (13 Out 2015 às 08:44)

bom dia. Condiçöes actuais : 18,6*C. Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2015 às 09:36)

Bom dia

Hoje amanheceu encoberto mas já está a abrir.
Ficam aqui vídeos de *ontem*.

Quando passou a "espiral" por aqui (como tem sido raro chover em Carcavelos, é acontecimento):

O amanhecer, com vento de oeste:

Aguaceiros a meio do dia e início da tarde, mas tudo fraco, nuvens com pouco desenvolvimento, cumulus mediocris:

Neste momento, já com o núcleo depressionário a sul de Lisboa o vento está de Leste.
Extremos de ontem: *18,0ºC / 20,8ºC* e humidade entre *81% e 95%*.

Hoje, mínima entre as 4h e as 5h, *17,9ºC*, estão 18,º7C agora; humidade subiu aos *94%* durante a noite, caíu um aguaceiro mas já secou tudo, 90% neste momento.

O resumo diário do IPMA não funcionou, talvez actualize mais tarde como é habitual, mas, felizmente, o meu funciona sempre:






Não ponho o nome das estações que é para ver se descobrem. 

Editado: verificado pelo resumo. Há valores do resumo que não coincidem com as séries horárias. O mapa apresenta as somas destas. O sistema do IPMA está a funcionar de forma confusa.


----------



## cristiana Morgado (13 Out 2015 às 09:37)

Ora Bons dias Por Aqui 
Céu parcialmente nublado 18°C 
Vento Fraco


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2015 às 09:42)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado por aqui mas sem precipitação, vento fraco e 19ºC.


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2015 às 11:22)

Boas

Resumo do evento ex. "Joaquim"...

Dia 10: *13,2mm*, rajada máxima  *38,6km/h*
Dia 11: *2,2mm*, rajada máxima *30,6km/h*
Dia 12: *3,6mm*, rajada máxima *46,7km/h* 

Total da Precipitação: *19,0mm * 

Foi um evento a atirar para o fraco por aqui...venha o próximo do fim de semana e próxima semana, promete ser excelente...


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2015 às 11:26)

Mínima de hoje 17,7ºC

Agora céu nublado com boas abertas, vento nulo e temperatura de 21,5ºC com 79%Hr

Não registei precipitação e dificilmente hoje chove por aqui...


----------



## Geiras (13 Out 2015 às 12:05)

Com o centro da depressão a Oeste de Sines, deverá puxar de NE. Com humidade existente e algum calor do interior talvez rebente algo para o litoral centro e sul...


----------



## Portugal Storms (13 Out 2015 às 13:15)

Em Palmela começa a ficar bem escuro mas ainda não chove, tudo muito calmo...
23,6º
56% HR
Vento nulo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2015 às 13:25)

A noite de ontem e até ao meio da madrugada foi regada com chuva moderada.
Agora está sol, apesar do céu estar com algumas nuvens.
Só da chuvada de ontem consegui guardar cerca de 900 litros de água, para aproveitá-la  para regar o jardim na época seca.


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2015 às 13:34)

Ás 11h o céu por cima de Lisboa..
Até ao Natal Portugal


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2015 às 13:38)

Estão a cair uns pingos e a fazer sol!

Tempo bem ameno 22,9ºC e já foi aos 23,7ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2015 às 14:01)

Aguaceiros de madrugada ainda deram em *3,6 mm *
Mínima:* 17,3ºC*
Máxima:* 23,3ºC*
Com vento moderado de ENE, chega o calor todo, está bem abafado.
Chuva não é prevista cair em Lisboa, temos a frente oclusa em Setúbal por isso ainda há esperança


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2015 às 16:36)

céu escureceu em Lisboa
disseram me que chove lá na Fajarda


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2015 às 17:43)

Células chegam ao vale do Tejo e morrem, tudo o que se forma acima do rio também não desenvolve, tenho um mar de cumulus a norte que nada fazem... 

Hoje é mesmo o dia do Sul


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2015 às 17:51)

Boas

Tirando uns pingos ao inicio da tarde não se passou mais nada...

Máxima bem quente 25,1ºC com vento sempre fraco ou nulo...

Agora estão 24,1ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2015 às 18:38)

Nova máxima: *23,8ºC*
Dias quentes voltaram, vento cada vez mais fraco.

Modelos do IPMA prevêem chuva para quinta?


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Out 2015 às 19:36)

Depois ar fresco da manhã, com céu nublado e alguma chuva, hoje ao final da tarde na Avenida da Liberdade estava quente e abafado. Não vi a temperatura mas tirei o casaco e fiquei de manga cava. Cerca das 18h assim:


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2015 às 20:15)

Boas!
Sigo, ainda, com 21,2°C
A máxima foi de 22,8°C mas a humidade alta fazia com que a sensação térmica aumentasse e, consequentemente, se sentisse algum desconforto.
Houve aguaceiros de madrugada. À tarde apareceram uns cumulus já bastante desenvolvidos, porém, só enfeitavam


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2015 às 20:29)

david 6 disse:


> céu escureceu em Lisboa
> disseram me que chove lá na Fajarda



Por volta dessa hora estava no Biscainho e também choveu, foi um breve aguaceiro moderado que durou uns 10 minutos no máximo.

Aqui em Santo Estêvão não parece ter chovido nada hoje.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2015 às 20:37)

Por aqui foi uma tarde amena com a temperatura a superar os 26ºC
Agora a noite segue com 20.2ºC, e ao som da cantoria dos grilos.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2015 às 20:52)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Ás 11h o céu por cima de Lisboa..



off-topic: saudades de ver isto... boa viagem e mostra depois mais fotos destas!


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2015 às 21:22)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Depois ar fresco da manhã, com céu nublado e alguma chuva, hoje ao final da tarde na Avenida da Liberdade estava quente e abafado.



A rápida mudança do vento de Oeste/sudoeste para Leste/nordeste produziu uma certa estranheza. Também se notou no frenesim dos animais, especialmente dos insectos. De uma situação outonal passámos para uma sensação de retorno do verão.
Gosto das fotos da avenida, uma bela luz muito bem captada.

Extremos de hoje: *17,9ºC / 25,2ºC* ! E a humidade baixou depois da viragem do vento para Leste, obviamente,* 94% *entre as 4h e as 5h, *60%* doze horas depois.

A evolução da posição do núcleo depressionário que às 00h estaria quase sobre Lisboa e ao fim da tarde já se situava a sul/sudoeste da costa algarvia:


















A nebulosidade significativa manteve-se todo o dia afastada daqui, para sueste principalmente, cumulus em geral. Vento sempre de ENE.

O poente foi assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2015 às 21:32)

StormRic disse:


> Também se notou no frenesim dos animais, especialmente dos insectos.



Nem a proposito, ao final da tarde tinha o carro com algumas formigas de asa, por exemplo.
________

Como foi aqui falado, a tarde foi um quanto ou pouco quente, registei uma máxima de *23,3ºC*.
Acumulado:* 0,3 mm*
T.actual: *18,5ºC
*


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2015 às 21:55)

StormRic disse:


> A rápida mudança do vento de Oeste/sudoeste para Leste/nordeste produziu uma certa estranheza. Também se notou no frenesim dos animais, especialmente dos insectos. De uma situação outonal passámos para uma sensação de retorno do verão.



Na semana passado por aqui as formigas de asas eram ás centenas pelo chão, mas hoje á tarde vi imensos gafanhotos pequenos, que saltitavam quando nós passávamos perto deles.
Também tenho avistado muitos aranhões de várias espécies e tamanhos, nomeadamente ontem e hoje, costuma dizer que é sinal de chuva.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2015 às 22:07)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Na semana passado por aqui as formigas de asas eram ás centenas pelo chão, mas hoje á tarde vi imensos gafanhotos pequenos, que saltitavam quando nós passávamos perto deles.
> Também tenho avistado muitos aranhões de várias espécies e tamanhos, nomeadamente ontem e hoje, costuma dizer que é sinal de chuva.


Por aqui também é a mesma coisa. Hoje reparei que haviam muitas formigas com asas e gafanhotos nas paredes...
Parecia que estavam a hibernar porque reparei que ficavam no mesmo sítio durante horas...
Também reparei nos caracóis e lesmas que também pareciam estar a dormir. E até estranhei quando uma aranha me entrou pela sala de aulas a dentro. Começou tudo a gritar


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2015 às 23:15)

Apesar de ser uma nebulosidade inconsequente, sem precipitação, é interessante de observar pela relação que tem com o trajecto da depressão. É raro ver um fluxo de nuvens baixas vindas desta direcção, ENE, e pelo amanhecer tinha um aspecto húmido e chuviscoso e pela tarde já era mais seco, cumulus humilis ou mediocris no máximo. Este fluxo de ENE cruzava-se com as nuvens médias que vinham de NNE, mais de acordo com o deslocamento do núcleo depressionário, e mais tarde com as nuvens altas também de NNE.

Amanhecer e manhã:

Meio do dia (video com metade da velocidade do anterior); os cirrus apareceram ao fim da manhã:


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Out 2015 às 01:32)

Facto interessante é a temperatura mínima ter sempre sido *17,3ºC *durante 3 dias  É raro. 
Acumulado total do evento: *50,3 mm *


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2015 às 10:15)

Bom dia! 

Manhã de Sol e céu limpo aqui pelas lezírias, uma pequena pausa entre eventos cai sempre bem


----------



## Geiras (14 Out 2015 às 11:18)

Excelente dia o de hoje! Muito sol, céu azul e pouco vento! Temperatura amena na ordem dos 20ºC. Está-se muito bem de t shirt!


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2015 às 11:56)

Manha de sol, igual ao dia de ontem, o sol já nos faz procurar uma sombra. 
mínima de 15.6ºC
o auriol á sombra junto á janela marca 21.1ºC, mas ao sol já devem de estar mais de 23ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2015 às 12:00)

De facto, bela dia, por Cascais a temperatura ronda os 22ºC.

As previsões do  Foreca (output do ECMWF) para o fim de semana estão um mimo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Out 2015 às 13:33)

Belo dia para ir à praia, céu limpo, sol de invejar e vento nulo (para além de que a água do mar está nos 19ºC) 
Fazem-me lembrar os dias de Novembro com o anticiclone em cima, mas é apenas uma pausa de um dia! 

Mínima: *15,3ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2015 às 18:45)

Tarde quente por aqui com a máxima a chegar aos 28.2ºC
Agora a poucos minutos do por do sol, sigo com 25.2ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Out 2015 às 20:37)

Boas.

As noites vão ficando mais frescas, mas os dias têm-se mantido algo quentes, a máxima deve ter rondado os 26ºC.
Sol durante todo o dia, apenas ocultado momentaneamente durante a tarde pelo aparecimento de cúmulos.

Mínima de* 13,9ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2015 às 21:10)

Boas noites,

Sigo com *18,2ºC*

Às 20horas, no *Pisão *estavam *15ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Out 2015 às 21:18)

Boas!
Sigo com 19,4°C e a máxima foi de 22,7°C
Que dia perfeito, o de hoje!!  Céu sem nuvens, vento nulo, calor suportável...simplesmente perfeito!
Os bichos andam todos malucos! À bocado estava a estudar para um teste e do nada salta-me um gafanhoto bebé para cima 
Muito estranho...


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2015 às 23:17)

*17,3ºC *, céu limpo e vento fraco.
__________________

O ECMWF voltou a juntar-se à festa, perspectiva-se  um  fim de semana invernoso para animar a malta.


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 01:13)

Um dia semelhante aos de verão, sem dúvida!

No entanto aqui em Carcavelos praia não aqueceu devido à brisa marítima de oeste:

Máxima de *22,9ºC* pelas 16h; mínima foi *16,9ºC* pouco depois da 8h.
Mais seco do que nos dias anteriores, variou entre 57% e 74%.

Bruma e cumulus sobre terra mas longe, a sueste.
Dois curtos vídeos para ilustrar o dia, cumulus mediocris a tentar ser congestus mas a durarem pouco, ou seja, convecção fraca em lume brando:



17,4ºC nesta altura, vento nulo.


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 08:23)

Bom dia

*16,3ºC*, que é a mínima até agora,  com 71% de humidade neste momento.

Vento nulo. Céu com alinhamentos de cumulus humilis, mas talvez altocumulus castellanus, e altostratus também.

Ontem o poente da Lua apenas uma hora depois do sol revelava muita humidade nos níveis médios.







Antes do nascer do sol hoje estava assim a calmaria com uma visibilidade velada por névoa fraca:


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 09:11)

Mínima: 16,2ºC (ainda desceu um pouco depois de nascer o sol).

Para se ver o aspecto que revela a humidade nos níveis acima da superfície, duas imagens mais abrangentes:

Antes do nascer do sol:





Depois do nascer:






Com este aspecto atrevo-me a dizer que espero um fim-de-semana deveras interessante, com possíveis trovoadas aqui.
Já nem me lembro de como é ver um raio!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Out 2015 às 12:01)

Dia de céu praticamente limpo.

Vento fraco de NE e já acima dos 20 ºC.

Nem sequer parece ser uma véspera de um episódio de forte precipitação e vento, para o fim-de-semana.


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2015 às 12:31)

Boas

Mínima 14,2ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento nulo e 22,4ºC um dia melhor que muitos de verão...


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2015 às 17:29)

Por aqui mais um dia quente, a máxima chegou aos 28ºC
Sigo agora com 27ºC e céu com algumas nuvens
Mínima fresca de 13.7ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Out 2015 às 18:32)

Boas!
Não sei quantos graus estão porque o serviço do wunderground está em baixo 
Parece que o Verão não quer deixar-nos porque hoje foi um dia perfeito, como o de ontem 
Ao desenrolar da tarde foram aparecendo alguns cumulus mediocris (creio eu) e tirei algumas fotos:
Diminui o brilho e aumentei o contraste só para dar mais ênfase aos contornos das nuvens...


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 19:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ao desenrolar da tarde foram aparecendo alguns cumulus mediocris (creio eu) e tirei algumas fotos:



 boas fotos! Cumulus mediocris, sim, e com evidências de humidade a criar pequenas faixas de pileus nas camadas estáveis empurradas verticalmente pelo desenvolvimento cumuliforme.

Deste lado, virado para o mar, não me apercebi destes cumulus. Foi um dia de sol, a nebulosidade matinal dispersou-se rapidamente, manteve-se bruma e névoa. Ao fim da tarde começaram a aproximar-se nuvens altas e o horizonte do poente estava carregado delas, poucas cores logo muita nebulosidade a centenas de quilómetros da costa.

Pôr-do-sol "enfarruscado" pela bruma e neblina no oceano, e umas _caudas de cavalo_...






Vento nulo neste momento.

Lua linda a ver-se perfeitamente a luz cendrada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2015 às 20:06)

Mínima fresca: *14,6ºC*
Máxima: *25,1ºC*

Temperaturas continuam amenas, cirrus decidiram aparecer agora ao final da tarde (como ilustra o StormRic)
Vento fraco o dia todo.


----------



## Geopower (15 Out 2015 às 21:13)

dia de Verão por Telheiras. Céu pouco nublado com alguns cirrus ao final da tarde. Vento fraco.
Extremos do dia:
25.2ºC
16.8ºC

temperatura actual: 20,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2015 às 23:16)

Boas,

T.minima: *13,6ºC*
T.máxima: *21,5ºC*
T.actual:* 17,2ºC*

Ao inicio da manhã andei por Odivelas, interessantes as inversões por lá, era notório o muito orvalho nas áreas de vale, parecia que tinha chovido. Estava algum frio.


----------



## Vitor TT (16 Out 2015 às 00:20)

E umas imagens captadas aqui pelas minhas bandas, deste ( e anteriores ) dias de verão,

inicio de tarde +- pelas 15:30 h,













preparar a "artilharia" para sábado bater novamente a região Sintrense e arredores, pois parece que vem ai barra pesada, humm, não sei porquê começo a ficar um pouco céptico acerca destes eventos de mau tempo aqui por Lisboa, mas.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 07:39)

Vitor TT disse:


> E umas imagens captadas aqui pelas minhas bandas,



 belos panoramas, muita humidade, muito alimento para o que aí vem!

Neste momento *15,8ºC *aqui em Carcavelos sul, céu encoberto a 7/8 com nuvens altas, especialmente cirrostratus espessos. Muita neblina. 78% de humidade. Nascente vermelho.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2015 às 07:52)

Boas,

*14,1ºC* neste momento.

Bem, vamos ter um belo evento, para amanha acredito ter um acumulado de 25/30 mm. 
O pico de precipitação parece situar-se  no final da manhã e inicio da tarde, vamos ver.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 08:17)

Mantém-se os 15,8ºC, humidade subiu para *82%*. O céu está a ficar mais aberto, 5/8, cirrus e algumas nuvens médias. Já se vêem as pontas das bigornas das células que se desenvolveram entre a Madeira e Marrocos:






Imagem de há 20 minutos.

Vento nulo.

Temperaturas às 7h:


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2015 às 09:19)

Bom dia!

Manhã de nevoeiro algo espesso sem ser completamente serrado aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo com *16ºC* em Benavente e Samora Correia.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 09:31)

Mais três fotos da evolução do nascente:
















Nesta altura está um céu a 3/8 de cirrus e cirrostratus, nevoeiro encobre a Caparica e neblina muito espessa oculta o Cabo Espichel. Horizonte sudoeste também com muita neblina, cirrus espessos nessa direcção, já vêm da Madeira.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 09:50)

Aspecto do céu para sudoeste já com luz do dia:











16,9ºC com 84% neste momento. A mínima foi 15,8ºC.

Vento nulo.

Os cirrus na direcção das palmeiras nas fotos são estes, já mais avançados:





Em visível, mais recente:


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2015 às 12:14)

Boas

Mínima de 15,1ºC

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas neste momento tapa completamente o sol...

19,9ºC
83%Hr
1013,5hpa
vento nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2015 às 12:23)

Por aqui o dia acordou nublado, mas pouco depois das 10 horas, veio o sol, que ainda continua, apesar de algumas nuvens altas.
O IPMA já colocou todos os distritos de Portugal Continental em alerta amarelo a partir de amanha de manha.


----------



## hugo ricardo (16 Out 2015 às 12:36)

neste momento céu limpo aqui por Alcobaça uma temperatura agradável.
ficasse a aguardar ansiosamente pelo dia de amanha.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2015 às 14:06)

Boas!
Sigo com 21,7°C e a mínima foi de 17,6°C. Depois de uma noite fria e cheia de melgas a picarem-me o corpo todo , eis que para compensar, o dia amanhece assim:




O céu está extremamente nublado por altostratus e alguns estratocumulus.
O sol já nos disse adeus 
Vista para SE:








Que venha a festa!!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Out 2015 às 14:15)

Céu já encoberto por nuvens altas na zona leste de Lisboa, em prenúncio ao dia de amanhã e próximo fim de madrugada. 19,9ºC.


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2015 às 14:32)

vai começando a tapar se o céu


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2015 às 14:38)

Está tudo ansioso, pudera, venha lá animação  
_______

*Cascais* segue também o céu encoberto.
T.actual: *20,5ºC
*
O *ECMWF* mete precipitação fraca  já para o final desta tarde, vamos ver.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (16 Out 2015 às 14:43)

Adoro estes dias em que o céu está tapado por estas nuvens altas (quem está em Lisboa consegue identifica-las) e ainda por cima na véspera de um evento com alguma animação!


----------



## Geiras (16 Out 2015 às 15:21)

A imagem de satélite está a ficar brutal!
Estou bastante ansioso e confiante eheh


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2015 às 15:32)

Geiras disse:


> A imagem de satélite está a ficar brutal!



Mesmo


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2015 às 15:41)

Neste momento céu muito nublado por aqui, por nuvens que por enquanto são apenas "palha".


Ela vem aí!!


----------



## Candy (16 Out 2015 às 15:56)

Peniche já está tudo tapado! Até há pouco tivemos sol.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (16 Out 2015 às 16:19)

Em Almada tudo muito calma, céu coberto por nuvens altas, mas que ainda há pouco deixaram passar o sol. Temperatura amena e agradável.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Out 2015 às 17:04)

Não vi o sol hoje, também acordei bem tarde 
Fotos de agora, céu completamente tapado por nuvens altas a contrastar com nuvens baixas.

Sudoeste





Noroeste





Mínima: *16,1ºC*
Máxima: *21,6ºC*
Vento *nulo* das 0h às 11h, recorde da estação, só agora é que começam a chegar rajadas fracas de SO

Ribeiras voltaram ao leito de estiagem, está tudo pronto para mais chuva!


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2015 às 18:23)

vem algo no radar junto ao litoral sul na direcção N


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2015 às 18:28)

david 6 disse:


> vem algo no radar junto ao litoral sul na direcção N


Devem ser os chuviscos previstos para esta noite e madrugada


----------



## windchill (16 Out 2015 às 18:46)

Espero neste fim de semana dar uso á máquina e respectivo tripé....


----------



## AMFC (16 Out 2015 às 18:54)

Tiagolco disse:


> Devem ser os chuviscos previstos para esta noite e madrugada



Meu caro será que como o "ataque" virá de sul/sudoeste o escudo deixe passar ?


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2015 às 18:58)

AMFC disse:


> Meu caro será que como o "ataque" virá de sul/sudoeste o escudo deixe passar ?


Acho que desta vez o escudo não aguenta! 
Mas nunca se sabe...estou sempre com um pé atrás


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2015 às 19:02)

Boas

Máxima de 22,4ºC

destaque para o vento dos dias com menos vento este ano...rajada máxima 10km/h...em contraste absoluto com o dia de amanha

20,0ºC


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 19:09)

hugo ricardo disse:


> neste momento céu limpo



 esteve mesmo céu limpo? Ou apenas pouco nublado por nuvens altas?


Neste momento em Carcavelos vê-se precipitação nos níveis médios, virga. Há uma faixa de neblina espessa junto ao mar. O aspecto do céu é muito pesado.


----------



## Candy (16 Out 2015 às 19:20)

Neste momento em Peniche está noite cerrada!!! lol...


----------



## Microburst (16 Out 2015 às 19:28)

Calor abafado e húmido por esta altura, estão cerca de 21ºC, 82% Hr, a pressão vai descendo devagarinho estando nos 1011,2hpa, e o vento sopra fraco de SO.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2015 às 19:29)

Final de tarde nublada por aqui, sigo agora com 22.4ºC
máxima de 25.8ºC


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 19:37)

Vento nulo ou fraco de nordeste.

Últimos aspectos do céu, antes do ocaso (oculto, claro):







E depois, a virga a chegar, há vinte minutos atrás:


----------



## bmelo (16 Out 2015 às 19:42)

Então pessoal... preparados para uma noite de " festa "  ?


----------



## joao nunes (16 Out 2015 às 19:44)

aqui ja cai umas pingas 
20,9º 66%hr


----------



## cristiana Morgado (16 Out 2015 às 19:45)

bmelo disse:


> Então pessoal... preparados para uma noite de " festa "  ?





Espero bem que sim , ando a muito a espera de um festim , vamos lá ver ehehehhe


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 19:46)

Humidade a subir, *84%*, iguala o máximo atingido ao amanhecer. Durante o dia não desceu abaixo dos 72% embora logo a seguir à meia-noite estivesse no valor mínimo do dia, 66%.

Extremos de hoje: *15,8ºC / 21,0ºC*. A máxima foi atingida cerca das 12h20 graças ao sol que ainda aqueceu bem em céu pouco nublado.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 19:48)

joao nunes disse:


> aqui ja cai umas pingas
> 20,9º 66%hr



Quer dizer que alguma virga ainda conseguiu chegar ao solo.

E chove aqui em Carcavelos, chão molhado!


----------



## AMar (16 Out 2015 às 19:54)

Começou a chover em Azeitão


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2015 às 19:54)

O chão e os carros já estão todos molhados! Muito abafado lá fora


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 19:59)

Esta era a imagem de radar no momento da última foto que mostrava a virga, mas logo a seguir intensificou-se o eco e terá sido essa a precipitação que caíu aqui. Agora não chove.











Estará a cair alguma por Lisboa, já deve molhar:


----------



## Tufao André (16 Out 2015 às 20:11)

E chove ja por aqui desde as 19h45! Começou fraca, ja esteve moderada com pingos grossos e agora parou. Não a esperava tao cedo...  Apenas o primeiro de muitos aguaceiros que virão por aí, esperemos é que venham também com festa! eheh


----------



## Candy (16 Out 2015 às 20:42)

Chove em Peniche!


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 20:50)

Candy disse:


> Chove em Peniche!



Cá está, e também em mais algumas zonas da região oeste.






Neste momento aqui está seco, vento de nordeste fraco. *19,1ºC e 80%*, a humidade diminuiu.


----------



## Candy (16 Out 2015 às 20:56)

StormRic disse:


> Cá está, e também em mais algumas zonas da região oeste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A minha mãe chegou agora a casa a perguntar se vem mesmo vento! Está o tempo tão calmo!... anda-se na rua de manga curta e tudo! hehehe... Uma calma parva por aqui. Não fosse agora a chuvinha... ninguém diz que vem por aí mau tempo!


----------



## Garcia (16 Out 2015 às 20:59)

Boa noite..
Chuvinha miudinha por aqui também..


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 21:09)

Aqui está mais seco, humidade continua descer, *77% com 19,0ºC*.

Ainda está longe, o núcleo principal acabou de deixar Porto Santo agora:






Enquanto se espera, dois aspectos do céu de hoje, com ténues halos solares.
Durante a manhã:





Ao fim da tarde:


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2015 às 21:28)

Boas noites,

Sigo com *18,5ºC*

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *13,9ºC* / *20,8ºC
___________

ECMWF *e* GFS  *carregaram na ventania neste na ultima de saída aqui para a zona.
Já é consensual em muitos modelos, as rajadas  máximas vão andar na ordem dos *80/85 km/h *( mais ou menos entre as 12/ 14 h). Sabado animado.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 21:32)

Mais uma onda de humidade, 19,1ºC e 81%.
Céu mantém-se encoberto, claro.

Vento quase nulo. O ar tem um cheiro tropical.


----------



## morenoboy (16 Out 2015 às 21:45)

alguem sabe me dizer se na zona de sines vai haver temporal forte?


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Out 2015 às 22:04)

morenoboy disse:


> alguem sabe me dizer se na zona de sines vai haver temporal forte?


Vai haver muita chuva e vento, principalmente, nas regiões do centro e sul


----------



## overcast (16 Out 2015 às 22:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Sigo com *18,5ºC*
> 
> ...



Vento forte mas não muito impressionante. Pelo menos aqui no Monte Estoril ventos de Sul chegam bastante enfraquecidos. Nem se pode comparar às Nortadas no Verão que já se sabe que atingem rajadas mais elevadas.

Tenho de ir apanhar vento à marginal. 
O nosso amigo StormRic é que está mais bem posicionado para este evento.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2015 às 22:15)

overcast disse:


> Vento forte mas não muito impressionante. Pelo menos aqui no Monte Estoril ventos de Sul chegam bastante enfraquecidos. Nem se pode comparar às Nortadas no Verão que já se sabe que atingem rajadas bem mais elevadas.
> 
> Tenho de ir apanhar vento à marginal.
> O nosso amigo StormRic é que está mais bem posicionado.



Totalmente de acordo, vento violento é mesmo nortada, basta ver a minha assinatura.
Eu aqui estou numa área mais aberta e com mais altitude, é possível que faça mais vento do que aí, mas claro junto à costa é que vai estar valente. Por acaso sou capaz de dar um salto ao guincho, logo se vê.


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 22:33)

Mais umas fotos de hoje para entreter.

A luz do farol do Cabo Espichel a furar pela neblina espessa ao nascer do sol






Um laivo de cor fugidio já depois do sol nascer:






O céu de cirrostratus suaves e a chegada das nuvens médias à tarde:







A chuva fraca que caíu nas últimas horas estava relacionada com o extremo da frente quente assinalada na análise do NHC das 18:00 utc:






19ºC e 79%, pressão em descida, 1010,0 hPa neste momento.

Vem lá mais uma molha de aperitivo:


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2015 às 22:42)

Por aqui a noite segue amena, que ainda á pouco fui á rua em t-shirt, e consegue-se andar á vontade sem sentir frio, ao contrário de outros dias, em que mal se dá o por-do sol, começa logo a refrescar.
sigo com 20.6ºC


----------



## Geopower (16 Out 2015 às 23:45)

por Telheiras ainda não chove, apesar dos ecos do radar. Vento fraco. Temperatura tropical: 20.6ºC


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 23:48)

Geopower disse:


> por Telheiras ainda não chove, apesar dos ecos do radar. Vento fraco. Temperatura tropical: 20.6ºC



Agora já deve estar quase a chover em Lisboa:







Começou a chover em Carcavelos.


----------



## JAlves (16 Out 2015 às 23:49)

Já chove na Ramada.

Gotas grossas algo dispersas, tipo motor de arranque.


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2015 às 23:59)

Chuva fraca aqui mas não acumulou ainda... tempo ameno estão 19,0ºC
Vento continua nulo


----------



## Geopower (17 Out 2015 às 00:04)

Começa a chover fraco. Temperatura estável:   20,5*C.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 00:08)

miguel disse:


> Chuva fraca aqui mas não acumulou ainda... tempo ameno estão 19,0ºC
> Vento continua nulo



Está a custar a arrancar... teoricamente daqui a menos de 12 horas estará um vendaval dos grandes.

O vento aqui mantém-se fraco e teimosamente de nordeste.
A chuva esparsa começa a acumular.

18,9ºC com 80%.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 00:14)

Ecos amarelos ao assalto de Lisboa. Alguém tem de estar a apanhar com isto e não sou eu, passou-me ao lado.


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2015 às 00:24)

Provavelmente aqui a margem sul, chove moderado neste momento e o vento mantém-se fraco de SE.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 00:26)

StormRic disse:


> Ecos amarelos ao assalto de Lisboa. Alguém tem de estar a apanhar com isto e não sou eu, passou-me ao lado.


Apanhei com isso! É só chuva grossa com alguma intensidade mas pelo menos molhou tudo


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 00:26)

Lisboa com chuva, na outra margem do Tejo também:






Os ecos progridem muito rapidamente para NNE.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 00:34)

Apesar do vento calmo, as formações nos níveis acima da superfície têm um movimento rápido de SSW para NNE. Já desde o amanhecer se notava isso, o aspecto do céu mudava rapidamente apesar de ser nuvens elevadas:


Cirrostratus espessos ao início da tarde:


E um final do dia dramático, com a chegada da precipitação que se vê começar como virga, e, à medida que as nuvens se aproximam de terra, chega mesmo ao solo:


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 00:35)

Parece que o céu vai começar a limpar. A chuva regressa ao início da manhã.


----------



## Geiras (17 Out 2015 às 00:35)

17,1ºC, com 85%HR e chão molhado derivado a um aguaceiro de há pouco. O vento é nulo!


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2015 às 00:42)

hmmmm... Então aqui para Peniche, a última actualização piorou a coisa... podemos ter chatices por cá!!! Opahhhhh...


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 00:49)

Candy disse:


> hmmmm... Então aqui para Peniche, a última actualização piorou a coisa... podemos ter chatices por cá!!! Opahhhhh...



Não me parece assim tão mau para Peniche, é vento de terra SSE e depois, cerca das 17h vira bruscamente para SW, com a passagem da frente. Mesmo assim, não montem nada por enquanto.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2015 às 00:51)

pela Fajarda também já esteve a chover, nada de especial mas o chão já está todo molhado


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 01:06)

Breves chuviscos às 20h ainda acumularam *0,3 mm.*
Chuva fraca chegou depois da meia noite, acumulado de *0,5 mm
*
Vento já vai moderado, pressão desce rapidamente, devo registar a pressão mais baixa do ano amanhã e talvez a rajada mais forte.

Já se vê a sudoeste o que chegará a Lisboa pelas 9h-10h, que venha a chuva moderada e nos tire esta seca


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2015 às 01:55)

StormRic disse:


> Não me parece assim tão mau para Peniche, é vento de terra SSE e depois, cerca das 17h vira bruscamente para SW, com a passagem da frente. Mesmo assim, não montem nada por enquanto.



Problema... estruturas montadas!!! 

Ah, e algumas estruturas são altas! Têm forma de montar por cima das dunas sem que sejam assentes nas dunas. Vento de mar, vento de terra...


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Out 2015 às 02:16)

Boas






até que enfim 

Abraço


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2015 às 02:16)

na ultima hora acumulados entre 0.1mm e 0.3mm na Grande Lisboa e arredores, na Península de Setúbal e nas 2 estações do Ribatejo mais próximas das duas localizações que disse anteriormente, Coruche e Santarém


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2015 às 02:21)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



acho que vai passar ao lado


----------



## cristiana Morgado (17 Out 2015 às 04:33)

Boas , por aqui chuvinha mas tudo muito calmo espero pela hora do almoço uns belos flashs


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 05:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Parece que o céu vai começar a limpar. A chuva regressa ao início da manhã.



Já regressou entretanto, produziu ainda acumulados insignificantes mas maiores do que os anteriores.



Candy disse:


> Ah, e algumas estruturas são altas! Têm forma de montar por cima das dunas sem que sejam assentes nas dunas. Vento de mar, vento de terra...



 não sei qual é a força de ventos para a qual essas estruturas estão concebidas! Pensem seriamente em espiá-las rapidamente logo ao amanhecer (estacas profundas e cabos ao topo nos cantos).



david 6 disse:


> na ultima hora acumulados entre 0.1mm e 0.3mm na Grande Lisboa e arredores, na Península de Setúbal e nas 2 estações do Ribatejo mais próximas das duas localizações que disse anteriormente, Coruche e Santarém



Tudo somado desde ontem até hoje às 4h, o evento produziu... 

Isto 







Leia-se, para situar, 1,3mm Lavradio; 1,2mm Setúbal; 0,9mm Lisboa (Geofísico); 0,8mm Barreiro; 0,6mm Tapada da Ajuda; 0,7mm Cabo Raso; 0,5mm Colares.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 05:40)

É impressionante na imagem de satélite mas *não* nos vai atingir em cheio, só de raspão, dirige-se neste momento para norte:






Reparem na trajectória prevista, encurvará para NNO:


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Out 2015 às 05:59)

Tanta coisa por esta depressão e afinal não vai ser nada de especial, tal como eu sempre disse! Enfim. Por aqui e por agora céu nublado e sem chuva.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 06:01)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Tanta coisa por esta depressão e afinal não vai ser nada de especial, tal como eu sempre disse! Enfim. Por aqui e por agora céu nublado e sem chuva.



 como?

Aquilo que está no mar não é nada de especial? Só se quiseres dizer porque não vem para terra, e ainda bem que não vem.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Out 2015 às 06:11)

StormRic disse:


> como?
> 
> Aquilo que está no mar não é nada de especial? Só se quiseres dizer porque não vem para terra, e ainda bem que não vem.


Sim. Refiro-me ao facto de nos atingir de raspão e sem ter por cá grandes consequências.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 06:35)

Vento a aumentar em Carcavelos, fixo em ESE, moderado. Mar começa a ouvir-se mais.


18,3ºC e 84%. 0,3 mm registados na estação do bairro.

Chuva forte agora, 6:34.






Parou. 6:36


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 06:50)

Ora bons dias,

Sigo com *17,4ºC*, vai pingando.
*0,8 mm* de acumulado.

Bons aguaceiros em aproximação, devem passar por aqui, é uma questão de minutos.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 06:56)

Chove fraco a moderado.
O vento está fraco, faz-me alguma confusão.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 07:06)

Este foi mesmo ao lado, para os vizinhos da Parede:







Pressão atmosférica: 1004,0 hPa. Lisboa (Geofísico): 1003,5 hPa.

O vento na *Fóia* (Algarve) continua a aumentar, vento *médio de 76,7 Km/h* de SE.


----------



## Geiras (17 Out 2015 às 07:08)

Deitei-me com vento nulo, acordo com rajadas


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 07:10)

StormRic disse:


> Este foi mesmo ao lado, para os vizinhos da Parede:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esse bom aguaceiro passou a NE daqui, foi uma pena.
Impressionante o vento na Fóia.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (17 Out 2015 às 07:28)

Em Almada tudo muito calmo e vento sem grande intensidade. Não ouvi chover de noite e, se choveu foi pouca coisa, pois o chão da rua está seco. Há nuvens altas que deixam passar o céu azul por trás.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 07:30)

Ainda nada consigo ver daqui! Aproximem-se, s.f.f.


----------



## Rui Alex (17 Out 2015 às 07:33)

Aqui a noite foi calma. Mas nos últimos minutos o vento intensificou. A rajada máxima duplicou de cerca de 14 kmh para 29kmh.


----------



## Geiras (17 Out 2015 às 07:36)

42km/h de rajada por aqui. Parece pouco aos olhos do povo do litoral mas por aqui já faz abanar tudo!


----------



## bmelo (17 Out 2015 às 08:07)

*Nem dei por ter chovido de noite.  *


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 08:09)

bmelo disse:


> *Nem dei por ter chovido de noite.  *



Mas de que dia e a que horas são estes registos? É impossível serem desta noite.

São previsões!


----------



## geoair.pt (17 Out 2015 às 08:13)

19ºC 81%HR
999.9mb
0.8mm acumulados

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL7


----------



## bmelo (17 Out 2015 às 08:14)

StormRic disse:


> Mas de que dia e a que horas são estes registos? É impossível serem desta noite.
> 
> São previsões!




*é isso mesmo...  erro meu*


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 08:25)

Vento a crescer!

40 a 57 Km/h em S.Domingos de Rana.

Antes do nascer do sol, céus turbulentos mas com pouca ou nenhuma precipitação:






Vento de ESE visível nas bandeiras, moderado com rajadas.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 08:30)

bmelo disse:


> *é isso mesmo...  erro meu*



Não deixam de ser interessantes!  Vamos lá ver se se confirmam, parece-me que mais significativo vai ser o vento. Trovoada tenho dúvidas, muitas.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 08:38)

O vento lá vai aumentando,  rajada de 48 km/h.
Olhando para o radar muitos aguaceiros em aproximação.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 08:38)

Células aqui mesmo a chegarem!


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 08:43)

Estão a nascer aqui mesmo em frente, o radar ainda não as mostra, chuva à vista.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 08:45)

StormRic disse:


> Células aqui mesmo a chegarem!



Vai para aí, grande bátega no mar.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 08:45)

Chove forte!

Já passou, tudo muito rápido devido ao vento. A velocidade das nuvens é notável, mais ainda do que o vento à superfície.

Aguaceiro foi para Cascais, outro para a Caparica.

Vento a aumentar, mar picado.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 08:51)

Células em padrão de linhas regular = muito vento em altitude!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 08:52)

Choveu bem, mas durou 1 minuto.
Ar muito abafado, registo *19,0ºC*


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 08:54)

Vento a aumentar, as palmeiras dançam, mar picado, as ondas na barra são varridas.

19,5ºC, pressão em descida rápida, 999,6 hPa. 81% humidade.

Vento em S.Domingos de Rana acima dos 50 Km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 08:57)

Momentos antes do dito aguaceiro:







Acumulado: *1,8 mm*


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 09:00)

Vieram bandos de gaivotas, a custo contra o vento do quadrante Leste, inspecionaram o campo, desisitiram de pousar aí e foram para o interior.

Horizonte fechado com chuva, aqui não chove. Cumulus congestus e nimbostratus.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 09:05)

So agora é que reparei com atenção a velocidade do vento em altitude, as nuvens passam muito, muito rápido.

Célula a descarregar bem a norte de Alcabideche.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 09:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Momentos antes do dito aguaceiro:



Esta célula passou com uma velocidade notável:


----------



## Geiras (17 Out 2015 às 09:07)

Já há trovoada em terra, ao longo da costa vicentina!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 09:07)

*2 mm
18,5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 09:09)

Já vem aí mais, nem vale a pena olhar para o radar, tal é a velocidade a que avançam. Já está em Cascais, forte aqui!

Arco-íris, já passou!


----------



## Aspvl (17 Out 2015 às 09:09)

Bom dia! 

Há 10 minutos o sol apareceu por uns 20 segundos por entre as nuvens bastantes escuras, o céu ficou muito bonito.
Vento constante e moderado, com rajadas fortes. As gaivotas andam loucas!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 09:12)

Grande chuvada neste momento! 
Rajada de *68 km/h*


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2015 às 09:15)

StormRic disse:


> Esta célula passou com uma velocidade notável:



@StormRic é impressionante a velocidade das células, visionando o satélite dinâmico do IPMA. A depressão que se formou mais a norte (com temperaturas mais frias) está a empurrar a instabilidade da depressão que afectou ontem as Canárias e a Madeira directamente para o Litoral Sul, para a Península de Setúbal e a Estremadura... Vamos ver se nenhuma célula mais forte não afecta as zonas urbanas e causa inundações urbanas...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 09:20)

Escuridão brutal a envolver a zona oeste da Serra, está a chover a potes na Peninha.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (17 Out 2015 às 09:21)

Chove torrencialmente na Moita.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 09:21)

Horizonte a ficar mais pesado, à medida que as sucessivas células vão ganhando estatura com o avançar da manhã e da depressão.

Células maiores já com trovoada:


----------



## Portugal Storms (17 Out 2015 às 09:25)

DEA  a sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 09:25)

O vento teve um disparo espectacular!
Rajada de *80 km/h *agora mesmo


----------



## windchill (17 Out 2015 às 09:26)

O vento pela margem sul está medonho...


----------



## windchill (17 Out 2015 às 09:33)

...e a coisa está a ficar preta para os lados da Arrábida!! Cortina de chuva bem visivel

Aguaceiro forte agora!


----------



## meko60 (17 Out 2015 às 09:34)

Boas.
Vem chuva e da grossa!


----------



## Geopower (17 Out 2015 às 09:35)

bom dia, Condições actuais: Céu muito nublado, vento moderado de Sul/SE. Temperatura: 20,2ºC. Aguaceiro moderado neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 09:36)

Aguaceiro forte a passar a oeste daqui.

Olhem aquela celula a sul, cruz invertida, cuidado!


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 09:37)

Aí está ele a formar-se:


----------



## DracoLX (17 Out 2015 às 09:41)

Fui pelas 9h passear os cães e realmente o vento já se faz sentir bem. Caem uns pingos fortes por aqui mas ainda nada de relevante.
Esperemos que esta depressão não saia da sua rota e que nos atinja de raspão como está modelado, caso contrário a coisa pode ser mesmo feia. Confirmo que o céu sobre a Arrábida é realmente muito ameaçador.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 09:42)

O vento aumenta as olhos vistos, as arvores dançam bem, a fazer lembrar os dias de forte nortada aqui da zona.


----------



## meko60 (17 Out 2015 às 09:42)

Fez uma réstia de sol e vem aí mais chuva.Está bem escuro para SW.


----------



## meko60 (17 Out 2015 às 09:43)




----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 09:45)

Os bombeiros de Cascais tiveram agora uma ocorrência, queda de arvore em Cascais.


----------



## ruijacome (17 Out 2015 às 09:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Os bombeiros de Cascais tiveram agora uma ocorrência, queda de arvore em Cascais.



Já começo a mete-los na rua a trabalhar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Out 2015 às 09:49)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento em Loures, mas deverá ser de curta duração.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 09:49)

ruijacome disse:


> Já começo a mete-los na rua a trabalhar



Isto está bem agreste em Alcabideche, faço ideia em Cascais junto à linha de costa.


----------



## meko60 (17 Out 2015 às 09:50)

Quando houve a réstia de sol antes da chuvada:


----------



## Geiras (17 Out 2015 às 09:51)

Trovoada a Sul de Sesimbra!


----------



## ruijacome (17 Out 2015 às 09:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Isto está bem agreste em Alcabideche, faço ideia em Cascais junto à linha de costa.



Nada de mais para ja


----------



## jotasetubal (17 Out 2015 às 09:51)

Por setubal vai chovendo, o vento está intenso e à pouco ouvi dois trovões, que parece estarem a aproximar-se. Vai-se ouvindo algumas estruturas a cair.


----------



## jotasetubal (17 Out 2015 às 09:52)

Agora rajadas muito intensas! A cadencia de trovoada vai aumentando.


----------



## Geiras (17 Out 2015 às 09:53)

Já se ouvem!!! Que estrondo!


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2015 às 09:54)

Chuva forte aqui e alguns trovoes distantes...

4,0mm
Rajada máxima 55km/h 

PS: Ta a cair o céu


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Out 2015 às 09:55)

por aqui ainda apenas vento, chuva nada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2015 às 09:57)

Por aqui caiu uns aguaceiros ás 4:15 da manha.
Agora está o céu bem escuro, e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2015 às 09:59)

Acumulados neste momento 6,0mm e rajada máxima de 58km/h

Pressão de 999,3hpa


----------



## Aspvl (17 Out 2015 às 10:00)

Valente rajada!
Já ouvi algo a cair...


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 10:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> O vento aumenta as olhos vistos, as arvores dançam bem, a fazer lembrar os dias de forte nortada aqui da zona.



Está quase lá... 



jotasetubal disse:


> Vai-se ouvindo algumas estruturas a cair.



O quê!?  "vai-se ouvindo..."  é assim tão frequente?

O vento em Carcavelos ainda não conseguiu demover os surfistas, alguém se esqueceu da bandeira em amarelo.

Tropical, 20,7ºC com 80%.

Espectacular o vórtice a formar-se! Quer no radar quer no satélite.


----------



## jotasetubal (17 Out 2015 às 10:07)

StormRic disse:


> Está quase lá...
> 
> 
> 
> O quê!?  "vai-se ouvindo..."  é assim tão frequente?.[/



Com a subida da intensidade do vento ia-se ouvindo coisas a cair, desde contentores do lixo até objectos em varandas e terraços aqui à volta. Nada de apocaliptico, mais do género " dizem na televisao que vai estar vento? Deixa lá ficar o estendal na varanda que aquilo aguenta, é novo


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 10:08)

Se este "monstro" passasse mais perto não era brincadeira nenhuma, ainda bem que fica à distância:













Ainda não ouvi trovoada da célula de Setúbal.


----------



## windchill (17 Out 2015 às 10:08)

Dilúvio agora...


----------



## DracoLX (17 Out 2015 às 10:09)

Trovoada ao longe (claramente em aproximação) e ainda muito espaçada.


----------



## Aspvl (17 Out 2015 às 10:10)

Está escuro e a chuva acaba de aumentar de intensidade!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 10:13)

Condições actuais:

*19,1ºC
97% HR
3 mm*
Chuva moderada
Vento forte


----------



## Geiras (17 Out 2015 às 10:13)

De destacar a pressão atmosférica que se situa nos 998.4hPa!


----------



## Tufao André (17 Out 2015 às 10:14)

Períodos de chuva intensa desde o início da manhã! Agora volta a chover bem.
Destaque para as rajadas de vento bastante intensas de SE!! Parece-me ter ouvido trovoada longínqua...


----------



## Geopower (17 Out 2015 às 10:22)

Condições atuais: Céu encoberto. Chuva moderada. Vento moderado de a S/SE forte com rajadas. 19.8ºC


----------



## Aspvl (17 Out 2015 às 10:23)

A chuva acalmou, está mais claro, mas o vento não pára.
Já se ouvem sirenes...


----------



## DRC (17 Out 2015 às 10:27)

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria a chuva tem sido pouca, aparecendo apenas por períodos muito breves e sem grande intensidade.
Já o vento sopra bem, com rajadas por vezes bastante intensas.

EDIT 10H30: Após mais um período de chuva, agora brilha (momentaneamente) o sol.


----------



## Garcia (17 Out 2015 às 10:28)

Bom dia. .
A chuva por aqui vai sendo só uns pingos dispersos. . 
O vento vai aumentando de intensidade neste momento quase todo vindo do quadrante Este. .


----------



## fhff (17 Out 2015 às 10:32)

pela zona de T. Vedras, Matacaes, a chuva não tem sido muita. Alguns aguaceiros a espaços. vento moderado com rajadas. Tudo muito escuro, a Sul. Vamos la ver se o meu filho ainda joga a bola ou se cancelam o jogo...


----------



## windchill (17 Out 2015 às 10:35)

Aguaceiro torrencial agora!!!


----------



## NunoBrito (17 Out 2015 às 10:36)




----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2015 às 10:37)

Vai caíndo uns pingos, e o vento vai aumentando de intensidade.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 10:42)

Boas!
Acabei de acordar com o barulho da chuva torrencial e com o vento forte!!!


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2015 às 10:42)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade! Não chove por agora.


----------



## mjviegas (17 Out 2015 às 10:44)

Chuva torrencial e vento forte no Barreiro


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 10:45)

MEU DEUSSSS!! DILÚVIO!!!!!!


----------



## romeupaz (17 Out 2015 às 10:45)

Sou só eu a achar que aquele gancho vai trazer problemas?


----------



## Batalha64 (17 Out 2015 às 10:45)

chuva forte com rajadas de vento


----------



## windchill (17 Out 2015 às 10:45)

O dilúvio passou a trilúvio!!


----------



## Geopower (17 Out 2015 às 10:46)

temporal a intensificar-se: chuva forte. vento forte com rajadas. 19.6ºC


----------



## Batalha64 (17 Out 2015 às 10:46)

Romeupaz eu também acho que o gancho vai trazer sérios problemas.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 10:46)

Isto aqui tem sido uma meia hora intensa, chuva de cima para baixo, de baixo para cima, o vento ruge e assobia por todo lado.
Mas há um bando de gaivotas que acampou mesmo assim e aguentam firme.
A GoPro e eu temos levado um belo banho.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 10:47)

*4.6 mm
19,0ºC*


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2015 às 10:49)

Chuva moderada agora, 7,6mm e rajada máxima de 64km/h

18,7ºC
998,5hpa


----------



## DracoLX (17 Out 2015 às 10:49)

Chuva e vento muito fortes agora pela Quinta do Conde. Se isto é de raspão....


----------



## Geiras (17 Out 2015 às 10:50)

Chove torrencialmente!!! Vento forte!!


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2015 às 10:50)

romeupaz disse:


> Sou só eu a achar que aquele gancho vai trazer problemas?



Não, aquele gancho vai mesmo afectar a zona da grande Lisboa, Sintra e parte da Estremadura. O movimento do vórtice não engana, pois desde as 8.30 que estou a ver a evolução (Radar e Satélite) e continua a aproximar-se de terra...


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2015 às 10:51)

Bom dia, como já era esperado acordo com chuva intensa, e que bom é ver chover desta maneira. Agora acalmou um pouco, ficamos a aguardar o vento que já se ouve e bem.


----------



## Rui Alex (17 Out 2015 às 10:52)

A zona da depressão com maior desenvolvimento vertical parece estar a apontar para a zona de lisboa.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 10:52)

Os pombos estão todos malucos a tentar encontrar um abrigo


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 10:53)

O gancho está a chegar-se à costa, vai haver estragos.

Vento em S.Domingos de Rana 76 Km/h.

Aqui em Carcavelos, embora habituados ao vento, está... agreste.


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2015 às 10:54)

Está a ficar tudo negro!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 10:55)

Pode haver trovoada a qualquer momento!!


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2015 às 10:55)

StormRic disse:


> Isto aqui tem sido uma meia hora intensa, chuva de cima para baixo, de baixo para cima, o vento ruge e assobia por todo lado.
> Mas há um bando de gaivotas que acampou mesmo assim e aguentam firme.
> A GoPro e eu temos levado um belo banho.



Off-Topic: @StormRic, aquele gancho vai mesmo na tua direcção. Vai "chumbar" as gaivotas, porque senão vão ter ao Porto.

Agora fora de brincadeiras, a situação está a evolução num sentido algo preocupante para a Estremadura e, principalmente para a zona de Cascais, Carcavelos, Oeiras e Lisboa...


----------



## romeupaz (17 Out 2015 às 10:55)




----------



## Jodamensil (17 Out 2015 às 10:55)

Não têm noção do temporal que se pôs aqui em Santo Antonio dos Cavaleiros/ Loures! Não me recordo de estar assim alguma vez. Está negro o ambiente na rua. Muito negro e chove brutal mesmo! UAU Vou tentar fazer video ou fotos


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2015 às 10:57)

que ventania maluca por aqui  agarrem os baldes da rua que eles já lá vão não sei onde 
começou a chover aqui agora


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 10:58)

Rui Alex disse:


> A zona da depressão com maior desenvolvimento vertical parece estar a apontar para a zona de lisboa.



O litoral de Cascais a Peniche vai apanhar com ela.

O centro ainda tem uma componente de movimento ligeiramente para Leste.


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2015 às 10:59)

Rajada muito forte agora a mais alta do ano até agora... * 84km/h e das mais fortes desde que tenho a estaçao a 5 anos

8,6mm*


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2015 às 11:02)

Verdadeiramente impressionante a imagem do Radar dinâmico... Faz lembrar o Landfall de uma tempestade tropical...


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 11:04)

Cai o Carmo e a Trindade aqui! 
Momentos de aguaceiros fortíssimos, e agora as rajadas de vento quase que comem os meus estores a sul. Estou ao pé da lareira e ela quase que explode com o som brutal do vento.

Aberta de sol agora, vento acalmou, parou de chover. Vem aí algo de brutal 

Acumulado: *14,5 mm *
Rajada: *80,4 km/h*
Pressão mínima do ano: *996,5 hPa*


----------



## Aspvl (17 Out 2015 às 11:04)

O sol espreita novamente!
O céu está negro e o vento forte!
É impressionante o que o vento faz ao som dos sinos!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 11:05)

Fotos tiradas ha coisa de 5 minutos atras.

Ténue arco iris











Rajada de *100 km/h*!!

Primeira ocorrencia dos bombeiros de Alcabideche, "_ Queda de elementos de construção em Estrutura Edificada"_ em Manique.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 11:05)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Verdadeiramente impressionante a imagem do Radar dinâmico... Faz lembrar o Landfall de uma tempestade tropical...


Vamos ter momentos de perigo em Lisboa com a passagem dessa frente.


----------



## Aspvl (17 Out 2015 às 11:06)

Bem! Que RAJADA! 
Tenho mesmo de arranjar outra estação...


----------



## Portugal Storms (17 Out 2015 às 11:07)

Rajadas de vento incriveis pela Moita, choveu com bastante intensidade, mas agora mais calmo. Continua o vento forte.O cenário é este.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 11:09)

Fica aqui um vídeo a demonstrar o temporal. Desculpem a qualidade 
Cliquem na imagem!


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 11:10)

Isto, de rajada em Sintra, vai a mais de 120 Km/h , vão mesmo caír árvores.

Aqui em Carcavelos o vento é um rugido constante, ainda nada caíu porque é terra de vento mas... mete respeito.


----------



## Jodamensil (17 Out 2015 às 11:10)

E agora um momento de quase sol! Que valente aquaceiro caiu aqui. O vento nota-se que em zonas altas está moderado com rajadas. Mas onde me situo nem para abanar a trela do cão serve


----------



## Geopower (17 Out 2015 às 11:11)

Geopower disse:


> temporal a intensificar-se: chuva forte. vento forte com rajadas. 19.6ºC


ligeira trégua da chuva. Até deu para o sol espreitar. Mantém-se vento forte. 20.1ºC


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Out 2015 às 11:12)

Incrível!
Hoje vou mudar de casa! E para meu espanto ao chegar à casa nova, reparo que o telheiro exterior de pvc que se encontrava no logradouro simplesmente deixou de exitir!


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2015 às 11:13)

Vento forte por aqui, é só folhas a "passear" pelo ar, diria que as rajadas já estão acima de 60 km/h.
O céu até mete medo só de olhar, está muito escuro, e a chuva começa agora a cair de forma moderada.
O vento faz da chuva da chuva "um brinquedo".


----------



## Rui Alex (17 Out 2015 às 11:13)

No aeroporto de lisboa continua-se a aterrar "normalmente". Pilotos reportam turbulência forte na aproximação. Torre reporta vento de 48kmh, mínima de 20 e máxima de 74 kmh

*EDIT* A direção era 170.


----------



## Thomar (17 Out 2015 às 11:13)

*miguel*, a estação aí em Setúbal das Escarpas de Santo Nicolau registou uma rajada à poucos minutos de *117,3 Km/h!
*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 11:15)

Nova queda de arvore em Cascais, verdade que é uma zona habituada a vento forte, mas o quadrante é diferente, pode estar relacionado, ainda que as arvores apresentem uma maior flexibilidade.


----------



## rodrigogomes (17 Out 2015 às 11:15)

Em Samora  Correia chove bastante e já houve 3 trovões


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 11:15)

Nada de sol por aqui, tudo fechado, horizonte de tempestade, o mar parece aplanado, não há grande ondulação, o vento simplesmente destrói as ondas.
Finalmente os surfistas regressaram, pessoal rijo este...


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2015 às 11:15)

Thomar disse:


> *miguel*, a estação aí em Setúbal das Escarpas de Santo Nicolau registou uma rajada à poucos minutos de *117,3 Km/h!*



Pois não digo que não! essa estação está mais exposta ao vento e fica mesmo virada para o rio não tem mais nada a frente...


----------



## lm1960 (17 Out 2015 às 11:16)

Boas,

Por aqui, há uma hora atrás começou um vento forte e "cravou-se" a chover bem até agora.
Continua vento fraco sem chuva e com o sol a tentar espreitar, tenho que ir para a rua preparar
brasas para as sardinhas....não sei se vai dar certo, a cobertura do churrasco é pequena.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 11:17)

Rajada de 85 km/h agora mesmo na estação dos Bombeiros de Cascais, valor brutal, e a estação nem está assim tão exposta.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 11:19)

Sente-se o prédio vibrar, a última vez que senti isto foi com o Gong.

Gancho a entrar agora.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 11:19)

Já chegou o pior aqui, ainda como chuva moderada!


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 11:20)

A trovoada é que não quer aparecer


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 11:20)

Que rajadas brutais agora mesmo, arrancou uns vasos aqui da vivenda da frente.
Nunca tinha visto tantas folhas pelo ar a uns 20 metros de altura.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Out 2015 às 11:24)

Voam vasos!:/


----------



## Geiras (17 Out 2015 às 11:24)

Acabo de atingir *72km/h*!!! Coisa rara por estas bandas!


----------



## Fantkboy (17 Out 2015 às 11:25)

Vento Medonho em sintra, poste telefónico no chão,  caixotes e muito lixo no chão...  acho que o pior vem a partir de agora,  Segurem se.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 11:25)

Pico de vento há pouco parecia uma autêntica tempestade tropical.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2015 às 11:26)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Voam vasos!:/



metade dos meus vasos também andam a rebolar no chão


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Out 2015 às 11:26)

Bom dia,
Pela Aroeira agora não chove. No entanto toda a manhã tem dado fortes aguaceiros com um acumulado de cerca de 14mm. Agora é o vento a soprar com rajadas fortes a fazer testar a resistência dos pinheiros aqui à volta.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (17 Out 2015 às 11:27)

Por Magoito o evento está comparável ao Gong. A pouco medi a deslocação lateral do poste eléctrico de cimento a cerca de 2 metros. Faz cerca de 7/10mm... Já diversos estragos, chapas no ar, parabólicas partidas, antenas partidas...


----------



## AMFC (17 Out 2015 às 11:27)

Estamos mesmo no coração do "bicho", vento e chuva muito fortes.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 11:27)

O anemómetro de S.Domingos de Rana foi-se.






996,8 hPa


----------



## Jodamensil (17 Out 2015 às 11:28)

O céu vai devagar minuto a minuto escurecendo depois de aclarear bastante. E conforme vai escurecendo o vento começa a intensificar.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2015 às 11:28)

está a ficar de noite aqui, agora é a vez de a frente, que já afectou o litoral, chegar aqui à minha zona


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Out 2015 às 11:28)

Desde o 9 de Fevereiro de 2014 que não via rajadas assim! :O


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 11:28)

Que ventania brutal, fiz agora um video, já publico


----------



## romeupaz (17 Out 2015 às 11:28)

Começou o casamento... algo me diz que isto não vai ficar por aqui


----------



## Thomar (17 Out 2015 às 11:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Rajada de 85 km/h agora mesmo na estação dos Bombeiros de Cascais, valor brutal, e a estação nem está assim tão exposta.


*jonas_87*, essa estação é esta? Já marcou *94.9 km/h!*


----------



## Jodamensil (17 Out 2015 às 11:29)

Bem que rajada!!!! Pareceu uma estalada nos vidros. Vai lá vai

Ok Agora sim começa a meter respeito! O vento está forte a muito forte! Folhas por todo o lado a voar! Agora sim não dá para estar na rua


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 11:30)

E o temporal voltou!


----------



## Geiras (17 Out 2015 às 11:30)

*117km/h *em Setúbal!!!

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETUBAL4


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 11:31)

Thomar disse:


> *jonas_87*, essa estação é esta? Já marcou *94.9 km/h!*



Brutal, ainda nao tinha visto esse registo,
Aqui por Alcabideche passou certamente dos 100 km/h. 
A estação que sigo ficou off.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2015 às 11:32)

chuva forte!!!!!


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2015 às 11:32)

Aqui a rajada máxima continua nos 84km/h, acho difícil ser batida mas veremos...

8,8mm e neste momento nada de chuva apenas vento


----------



## Thomar (17 Out 2015 às 11:32)

Geiras disse:


> *117km/h *em Setúbal!!!
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETUBAL4


Já tinha falado nisso 2 a 3 páginas atrás. Faz aí um video do mau tempo e partilha aqui!


----------



## Rui Alex (17 Out 2015 às 11:33)

Aeronaves à espera que o tempo melhore em Lisboa e a ponderarem divergir para Faro.


----------



## Aspvl (17 Out 2015 às 11:34)

Em Lisboa nada desses extremos, mas a intensidade também está qualquer coisa! As sirenes continuam e ouviu-se há pouco um grande estrondo de algo a cair...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Out 2015 às 11:34)

Uma autentica tempestade! Mas ainda com pouca chuva.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2015 às 11:35)

diluvio


----------



## Jodamensil (17 Out 2015 às 11:35)

Pessoal qual a melhor forma de tirar fotos com o telemóvel e publicar logo aqui?? Perco sempre montes de tempo a fazer host primeiro da imagem e depois vir aqui publica la. Podia tar ja a publicar o que ia tirando!


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 11:35)

*91,8 Km/h de vento médio na Fóia*, há duas horas atrás. Diminuiu para 85,7 Km/h.

Rajadas de 84 Km/h em Setúbal.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 11:36)

O esperado...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 11:38)

Jodamensil disse:


> Pessoal qual a melhor forma de tirar fotos com o telemóvel e publicar logo aqui?? Perco sempre montes de tempo a fazer host primeiro da imagem e depois vir aqui publica la. Podia tar ja a publicar o que ia tirando!


Vai ao imgur


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2015 às 11:41)

Jodamensil disse:


> Pessoal qual a melhor forma de tirar fotos com o telemóvel e publicar logo aqui?? Perco sempre montes de tempo a fazer host primeiro da imagem e depois vir aqui publica la. Podia tar ja a publicar o que ia tirando!



Com a aplicação Tapatalk. Eu descarreguei a app através do tlm. É gratuito e há na play store.
É o que eu uso. Pelo tlm, entro no fórum com essa app e assim dá para carregar as fotos directamente do telemóvel ou mesmo fotografar e inserir directo.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2015 às 11:43)

shiii e não para o diluvio!!!


----------



## TekClub (17 Out 2015 às 11:45)

Por Coimbra esta sol e a intensificasse o vento...


----------



## AMFC (17 Out 2015 às 11:46)




----------



## jotasetubal (17 Out 2015 às 11:47)

Em setubal nao está a acontecer nada de especial.... Algumas rajadas apenas.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 11:48)

Pressão a subir, vento começa a rodar para SSE.

Mar a crescer, com aspecto montanhoso.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 11:48)

Que ventania louca!!!!


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2015 às 11:49)

já não chove agora 

estava assim, claro que com o telemovel não se nota tão bem





só falta mesmo uma trovoadazita


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Out 2015 às 11:49)

Será que o pior já passou?


----------



## jonekko (17 Out 2015 às 11:50)

Os caixotes aqui em Odivelas ganharam vida!!!


----------



## DracoLX (17 Out 2015 às 11:50)

Alguém me sabe dizer se o gancho já está a entrar em terra e se aqui pela zona da Arrábida é de esperar alguma coisa relativa a esse gancho?


----------



## COENTRO (17 Out 2015 às 11:50)

Enorme vendaval em Sintra. Não tenho como medir mas arrisco em rajadas constantes de 80km


----------



## Rui Alex (17 Out 2015 às 11:52)

Em lisboa duas aeronaves alternam para porto e faro. Ryanair estava a tentar aterrar mas está a borregar agora.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (17 Out 2015 às 11:53)

Com o que se está a passar o IPMA só lançou aviso amarelo de chuva e laranja de vento para os distritos de Setúbal e Lisboa? Não será de rever estes avisos?


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2015 às 11:53)

Acalmou bastante por aqui, até já espreitou o sol... diria mesmo que o pior já passou e durou 10 minutos  em chuva muito pobre apenas 8,8mm e não se vê nada agora a vir tão cedo...


----------



## jotasetubal (17 Out 2015 às 11:54)

DracoLX disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se o gancho já está a entrar em terra e se aqui pela zona da Arrábida é de esperar alguma coisa relativa a esse gancho?



Está quase a chegar


----------



## Geiras (17 Out 2015 às 11:55)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Com o que se está a passar o IPMA só lançou aviso amarelo de chuva e laranja de vento para os distritos de Setúbal e Lisboa? Não será de rever estes avisos?


Na minha opinião os avisos foram bem lançados! Vão ao encontro dos critérios. Talvez um aviso laranja também no distrito de Beja não seria mal pensado.


----------



## DracoLX (17 Out 2015 às 11:55)

Mas a páscoa já passou 

Agora numa nota mais séria... é preciso tê-los no sítio para tentar a aterragem com estas condições.



Rui Alex disse:


> Em lisboa duas aeronaves alternam para porto e faro. Ryanair estava a tentar aterrar mas está a borregar agora.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 11:55)

DracoLX disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se o gancho já está a entrar em terra e se aqui pela zona da Arrábida é de esperar alguma coisa relativa a esse gancho?


Já entrou por terra mas está a afastar-se, lentamente, da costa...


----------



## TekClub (17 Out 2015 às 11:55)

agora por Coimbra escureceu...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 11:56)

Que pandemonio por aqui.

@overcast  afinal o vento foi a montes, os modelos acertaram e bem! 

Actualização das ocorrencias:


----------



## Rui Alex (17 Out 2015 às 11:56)

Ryanair desiste de tentar outra vez e vai a caminho de faro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 11:56)

Ventania brutal, nunca vi nada assim! 
Rajadas nos* 88,5 km/h*

Acumulado: *17mm*


----------



## DracoLX (17 Out 2015 às 11:57)

Obrigado jota.  Parece que ainda vou levar com alguma coisita! 



jotasetubal disse:


> Está quase a chegar


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 11:59)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Com o que se está a passar o IPMA só lançou aviso amarelo de chuva e laranja de vento para os distritos de Setúbal e Lisboa? Não será de rever estes avisos?


Foram bem lançados! Estás com essa sensação de que está a chover muito, por causa do vento, mas na verdade a chuva que está a cair não justifica um aviso laranja


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Out 2015 às 12:00)

Bom dia!
Momentos complicados a esta hora aqui por Carcavelos, muitíssimo vento... levantei me cedo para ir ao ginásio e à ida correu tudo bem, mas à vinda... tive de respirar fundo para chegar ao carro e tirar os óculos para não correr o risco de ficar sem eles...
O vento muito forte está a derrubar caixotes do lixo, andam bocados de árvores pelo ar, as muitas folhas que estão a cair tornam as estradas autenticas armadilhas... a rádio também já está com cortes, vinha a ouvir a Mega Hits nos 88.00 FM de Sintra e caiu, está a dar aos soluços...
Vai haver problemas!


----------



## Rui Alex (17 Out 2015 às 12:01)

Aeroporto de Lisboa fechado agora. Talvez por causa de objectos estranhos sobre a pista.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 12:01)

Penso que o pior já passou


----------



## Garcia (17 Out 2015 às 12:02)

tá feio por aqui...
uma ventania brutal com chuva à mistura.. não tenho como medir estas rajadas.. :/


----------



## PapoilaVerde (17 Out 2015 às 12:02)

Sim, realmente o que se destaca mais é mesmo o vento. A chuva que tem caído, apesar de constante, não tem sido muito, muito intensa.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Out 2015 às 12:04)

Jodamensil disse:


> Pessoal qual a melhor forma de tirar fotos com o telemóvel e publicar logo aqui?? Perco sempre montes de tempo a fazer host primeiro da imagem e depois vir aqui publica la. Podia tar ja a publicar o que ia tirando!



Há sim, usa a aplicação Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 12:05)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Será que o pior já passou?



Depende do local.



DracoLX disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se o gancho já está a entrar em terra e se aqui pela zona da Arrábida é de esperar alguma coisa relativa a esse gancho?



Sim, está mesmo sobre terra.


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2015 às 12:05)

Por cá está a piorar bastante a nível do vento!


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 12:05)

Campainha dos bombeiros apita agora e não é a do meio-dia, aconteceu algo mau para estar a apitar repetidamente...


----------



## matrix2015 (17 Out 2015 às 12:05)

Boas, por aqui registei rajadas de* 85,6 km/h* / neste momento registo *996,4 hpa* de pressão e *4,2 mm* de chuva. O mar nem se pode olhar que mete MEDO. Mas existe sempre malucos a fazer o seu treino matinal no passeio marítimo.


----------



## Geopower (17 Out 2015 às 12:05)

chuva moderada. Vento forte. 19.6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Out 2015 às 12:05)

Que valente chuvada agora, incrivel.


----------



## bpereira (17 Out 2015 às 12:06)

Por aqui só agora escureceu.
Veio uma chuva com pingos grossos mas já parou.






Venha ela


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2015 às 12:06)

a frente depois de passar por mim:


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2015 às 12:07)

O centro da depressão nunca tocou terra atenção!! Penso que em termos de chuva o dia de hoje vai deixar muito a desejar, é mais um evento de vento que de chuva e trovoadas... amanha será melhor em chuva e trovoadas


----------



## Microburst (17 Out 2015 às 12:08)

De facto por Cacilhas a chuva tem caído, é certo, mas não tem sido intensa. Daí que até ao momento só tenha acumulados 6,2mm.

Como o meu anemómetro voou e foi parar muito provavelmente ao rio Tejo , não tenho dados relativamente ao vento, mas este continua forte a muito forte ocasionalmente. Como disse o StormRic a pressão depois de ter chegado aos 997,4hpa já vai nos 999,2hpa, humidade 90% e temperatura 19,7ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Out 2015 às 12:08)

Rajada de *135,6 km/h* na estação  Cova da Moura, Torres Vedras
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL12


----------



## TekClub (17 Out 2015 às 12:08)

O vento já assobia...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Out 2015 às 12:08)

Trovoada.


----------



## Cocas (17 Out 2015 às 12:08)

Por aqui o vento está assustador. Parece querer arrancar os estores.
E a chuva não fica atrás


----------



## VimDePantufas (17 Out 2015 às 12:09)

Tempestade bastante intensa neste momento por estes lados


----------



## Thomar (17 Out 2015 às 12:09)

Esta estação em Torres Vedras (Cova da moura) registou à momentos uma rajada de* 127,4Km/h!

Edit: 135,7 Km/h agora mesmo!
*


----------



## Rui Alex (17 Out 2015 às 12:10)

Entretanto pista aberta de novo em Lisboa, a autorizar partidas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2015 às 12:12)

Chuva moderada, e já se ouve a trovoada a roncar. O vento continua moderado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Out 2015 às 12:12)

Rajada de *107.8km/h* em  Santa Cruz, Torres Vedras

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IADOSCUN2


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2015 às 12:12)

Rui Alex disse:


> Entretanto pista aberta de novo em Lisboa, a autorizar partidas.



Off-Topic: @Rui Alex deve estar bem péssimo... Hoje é que não andava de avião...


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 12:12)

Candy disse:


> Por cá está a piorar bastante a nível do vento!



Nunca vi o vento deste quadrante de leste a SSE assim em Carcavelos, o rugido nas árvores da praceta é inacreditável, mas resistem porque são plátanos. O chão está todo coberto de folhas ainda verdes e ramos partidos, os troncos abanam até à base (são árvores de mais de 20m e troncos de mais de meio metro de diâmetro, algumas maiores).

Está a amainar agora, o horizonte desanuviou um pouco.


----------



## Rui Alex (17 Out 2015 às 12:12)

Novamente pista fechada "due to objects flying into the runway".


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 12:13)

O pior da frente passa agora  Eco amarelo em Sintra
Já tenho um campo de folhas em frente, as árvores mais fracas já estão em modo de Inverno.

Ainda bem que isto passa no fim de semana e não em dias de trabalho de maior parte das pessoas. 

Nova Rajada Máxima Anual: *91,7 Km/h*

Núcleo cavou mais do que o esperado, pressão mais baixa do ano: *995,8 hPa*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 12:14)

Mais 2 ocorrencias, queda de arvore e _Queda de elementos de construção em Estrutura Edificada.
_________

Sigo com *8 mm
Vento forte a muito forte.*_


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 12:14)

Para o destrito de Lisboa a chuva e o vento vai acalmar bastante


----------



## VimDePantufas (17 Out 2015 às 12:14)

Vento fortíssimo fortíssimo


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 12:14)

StormRic disse:


> Nunca vi o vento deste quadrante de leste a SSE assim em Carcavelos, o rugido nas árvores da praceta é inacreditável, mas resistem porque são plátanos. O chão está todo coberto de folhas ainda verdes e ramos partidos, os troncos abanam até à base (são árvores de mais de 20m e troncos de mais de meio metro de diâmetro, algumas maiores).
> 
> Está a amainar agora, o horizonte desanuviou um pouco.


A sorte das árvores em frente à minha casa é que maior parte do vento de SE é barrado pelos prédios, se tu visses o "anemometro" da ponte da CREL aquilo parece que vai saltar a qualquer momento.


----------



## cardu (17 Out 2015 às 12:15)

Rui Alex disse:


> Novamente pista fechada "due to objects flying into the runway".



como obtém essa informação? Cumprimentos


----------



## TekClub (17 Out 2015 às 12:15)

vento a piorar e agora ...


----------



## Rui Alex (17 Out 2015 às 12:17)

Pista aberta novamente, descolagens em curso. A fila para descolar deve meter respeito.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 12:17)

O céu está a clarear


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2015 às 12:17)

O "gancho" da tempestade segundo vi agora na página do IPMA está próximo de Santarem, será que vai entrar mais para o interior, será que vou apanhar aqui com algo pior...


----------



## Rui Alex (17 Out 2015 às 12:19)

cardu disse:


> como obtém essa informação? Cumprimentos


Estou a ouvir a frequência da Torre de Lisboa (que comunica com as aeronaves em aproximação ou em movimento para o ponto de descolagem, e a frequência do Ground, que comunica com as aeronaves paradas no stand e que pretendem iniciar o voo. As frequências são, respectivamente, 118.100 MHZ e 121.750 MHZ.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 12:19)

Incrivel, o numero de ocorrências não pára.

2 ocorrencias relacionadas com queda/dano fornecimento de rede electrica.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 12:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O "gancho" da tempestade segundo vi agora na página do IPMA está próximo de Santarem, será que vai entrar mais para o interior, será que vou apanhar aqui com algo pior...


O seu deslocamento é para Norte. Deverá afastar-se da costa...


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 12:20)

O gancho está quase a acabar com Lisboa, vento a acalmar, quem diria que às 20h o vento será fraco...


----------



## TekClub (17 Out 2015 às 12:21)

vento fortíssimo...


----------



## Rui Alex (17 Out 2015 às 12:22)

Operações normais em lisboa, com aeronaves a aterrar também. Vento 190 com 49 kmh rajada 68 kmh.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2015 às 12:23)

há trovoadas no Ribatejo


----------



## Lightning (17 Out 2015 às 12:23)

Por aqui acabou a primeira ronda. O centro tem deslocamento para norte e não vai entrar em terra. O vento aqui chegou a ser fortíssimo em certas alturas. Foi melhor assim do que o gancho passar mesmo sobre aqui, já que se isso acontecesse não ia ter vento nenhum...

Amanhã volta a carregar.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 12:24)

Por aqui acalmou tudo! É impressionante como mal passa o gancho por Lisboa, o vento pára...


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Out 2015 às 12:24)

Normalmente não costumo escrever sem ser ao fim do dia, mas hoje vou publicar algumas imagens da manhã,
 no inicio por aqui estava bem calmo, nada que se justificasse um aviso amarelo quanto mais um laranja, pensei logo, mais do mesmo, mas em pouco tempo a coisa muda um pouco para o radical, embora nada de já tivesse visto, algumas "ilustrações" da manhã,

logo pelas 9:55h tudo calmo a superfície porque as nuvens andavam bem aceleradas, mas vinha ai qualquer coisa,







mas resolvi ir a feira da Arroja, má hora , pois o céu abre-se todo com vento a mistura para o desespero dos feirantes ,
as imagens falam por,







em casa ainda tentei medir o vento, pois tinha feito uma pequena manutenção ao anemómetro, pois não estava a indicar a velocidade correcta, alias as ultimas medições que aqui postei são mais elevadas que as marcadas,
mas como estava a chover tentei medir junto a janela, e o que consegui foi de 26 km/h,

já agora tenho uns 17,9º C mais de 90% Hr e 1000 mb de pressão, mas esteve a pouco 999 mb e vento de rajadas algo fortes,

mais logo 95% de certeza vou até ao Guincho via marginal para mais acção ( espero eu ) baterias carregadas e anemometro reparado .


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 12:25)

Rajada de *93 km/h* na cidade de Torres Vedras

nota: a cidade encontra-se num vale encaixado.


----------



## fsl (17 Out 2015 às 12:28)

*Em Nova-Oeiras rajada máxima de 86.9 km/h às 11:37.*


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 12:28)

Parece que tudo parou no tempo agora, vento fraco e não chove  O "gancho" já passou, agora tudo vai acalmar

PS: Vi um relâmpago muito ténue e quase imperceptível há cerca de 15 minutos, confundia-se com a brancura do céu, não ouvi trovão


----------



## Aspvl (17 Out 2015 às 12:29)

Em plena Baixa caiu uma antena parabólica... A polícia já se encontra no local.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 12:29)

Rajada de *136 km/h* na estação de Cova da Moura, Torres Vedras.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 12:30)

Rebocador a saír a barra, mau sinal.

Mar muito agitado, a ondulação tem aumentado, rebentam ondas até ao horizonte.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 12:31)

Mais 2 quedas de arvore na regiao.
__________

Acumulado: *9,5 mm*


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 12:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Rajada de *136 km/h* na estação de Cova da Moura, Torres Vedras.



Em Cascais houve uma de 133 km/h, não sei se já tinhas reportado, já não consigo ver as mensagens todas.


----------



## VimDePantufas (17 Out 2015 às 12:31)

É isso mesmo Jonas, agora parece acalmar o combate pois o gancho foi forte


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 12:32)

Toca a sirene dos bombeiros pela 2ª vez, eles precisam mesmo de ajuda 

Atenção à frente com ecos laranjas a passar no centro do país 
O "gancho" deve dar chuva para o resto litoral centro.

O vento era desnecessário, o acumulado chegou aos *18 mm *


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 12:33)

StormRic disse:


> Em Cascais houve uma de 133 km/h, não sei se já tinhas reportado, já não consigo ver as mensagens todas.



Não sabia brutal, foi no momento que os estores da minha janela quase foram arrancados, aquilo é Pai do Vento, pertentece a Alcabideche.

Assim, nova rajada maxima do ano e bateu a Gong (117 km/h) !


----------



## cardu (17 Out 2015 às 12:34)

a chuva e vento chegaram a Tomar


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 12:34)

Às 10h UTC Beja acumulou mais de 15 mm em 1 hora! 

Lisboa estava assim, bem o aviso amarelo:


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Out 2015 às 12:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Rajada de *136 km/h* na estação de Cova da Moura, Torres Vedras.



A estação deve ter ficado com algum problema .... já não envia dados desde as 12:07h, altura que registou essa rajada 

Terá sido falha de luz


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 12:37)

A frente ainda deve dar acumulados ao litoral lisboeta, núcleo bem definido a oeste de Lisboa com 993 hPa a caminho de 992 hPa na imagem às 12h30


----------



## Jodamensil (17 Out 2015 às 12:38)

Pessoal sou de loures. Foi uma manha a partir das 10h bastante intensa. Agora nota se o ceu menos carregado. E o vento ta menos forte mas mantem se as rajadas. O que é de esperar a partir de agora?? Alguem pode dizer me? Ja que o ganhco ja passou...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 12:39)

O rasto de destruição é evidente... mais 2 quedas de arvore, na Abuxarda  e Guincho.
Nova ocorrencia referente a "_Desabamento Estruturas Edificadas_"


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2015 às 12:40)

Continua um bom evento de vento por aqui, rajadas a chegar aos 60/65km/h com alguma frequência.. 

Rajada máxima 84km/h
Precipitação 8,8mm
Pressão mínima 998,3hPa


----------



## Templariu (17 Out 2015 às 12:41)

que grande temporal acabou por passar em Tomar.....meia hora de chuva torrencial e vento muito forte....


----------



## Lightning (17 Out 2015 às 12:42)

Jodamensil disse:


> O que é de esperar a partir de agora?? Alguem pode dizer me? Ja que o ganhco ja passou...



A partir de agora é de esperar um notório desagravamento do estado do tempo. Ainda assim o vento deve manter-se moderado com rajadas, mas menos fortes.


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2015 às 12:42)

Jodamensil disse:


> Pessoal sou de loures. Foi uma manha a partir das 10h bastante intensa. Agora nota se o ceu menos carregado. E o vento ta menos forte mas mantem se as rajadas. O que é de esperar a partir de agora?? Alguem pode dizer me? Ja que o ganhco ja passou...



Vai acalmando agora aos poucos...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 12:43)

Jodamensil disse:


> Pessoal sou de loures. Foi uma manha a partir das 10h bastante intensa. Agora nota se o ceu menos carregado. E o vento ta menos forte mas mantem se as rajadas. O que é de esperar a partir de agora?? Alguem pode dizer me? Ja que o ganhco ja passou...


Agora vai acalmar bastante. A chuva voltará amanhã


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 12:43)

Noticias:

Queda de árvore fere turista em Sintra
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/m...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post

Mau tempo faz estragos em Lisboa
http://www.sol.pt/noticia/417449

Maior parte das notícias refere as rajadas que "poderão atingir os 120 kmh". Em alguns locais já ultrapassou isso!


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 12:46)

Não deve chover mais durante a tarde, só à noite é que chega mais chuva. 
Vento acalmou rapidamente. 
Agora é o resto do centro e norte do país vai levar com isto...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 12:46)

Acho que o pior deste evento, já passou...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 12:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não deve chover mais durante a tarde, só à noite é que chega mais chuva.
> Vento acalmou rapidamente.
> Agora é o resto do centro e norte do país vai levar com isto...


Pois, eu sei. Já corrigi. Só fui ver o meteograma agora


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 12:49)

Este Fairlift está a apanhar bastante pancada, não sei se o rebocador é para ele, está à espera à entrada da barra.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 12:49)

Mais 4 quedas de arvore, Alcabideche, Malveira da Serra,Adroana e Guincho .
Muito trabalho para os bombeiros de Alcabideche.
Com a Gong, não tiveram tanto trabalho.
_________

*10 mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2015 às 12:50)

Por aqui o vento já acalmou um bocado, embora continue com rajadas moderadas, já parou de chover.
Os bombeiros do meu concelho já foram chamados para a queda de um cabo de média tensão, e para a queda de árvores para a estrada.


----------



## Garcia (17 Out 2015 às 12:52)

A electricidade por aqui foi-se. . A bateria do telemóvel está a acabar, daqui a pouco estou "às escuras"..


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2015 às 12:52)

Bem, parece que o ponto principal foi mesmo em Lisboa, fora a chuva a intensa do início da manhã que durou 1h +/- não notei mais nada de registo. 
O Vento aqui que costuma ser intenso nestas situações foi até relativamente "calmo".


----------



## bmelo (17 Out 2015 às 12:54)

StormRic disse:


> Este Fairlift está a apanhar bastante pancada, não sei se o rebocador é para ele, está à espera à entrada da barra.




como consegues ver isso dos  barcos ?


----------



## Sandie (17 Out 2015 às 12:55)

Alguém aqui a reportar de Mafra - Encarnação ? Como estão as coisas por lá ?


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 12:55)

Também pode ser o Sete Cidades, que tinha por destino Ponta Delgada, mas não vai com velocidade de cruzeiro:






O mar está muito mau, estes navios balançam como botes, já ponho um vídeo.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 12:55)

A trovoada é que não quer nada connosco...
Está tudo no interior...


----------



## TekClub (17 Out 2015 às 12:56)

agora devo levar com o pior...


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 12:56)

bmelo disse:


> como consegues ver isso dos  barcos ?



Aqui no marinetraffic.

Clica no *show on live maps*

É impressionante a quantidade de navios ao largo em rota normal mesmo com estas borrascas, o problema são as entradas e saídas dos portos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Out 2015 às 12:57)

Que desilusão a nivel de chuva, só 2.3mm


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 12:58)

Ferreira do Zêzere sobre chuva intensa, beira interior vai ter mais um episódio grave  Parece a caminho da Sertã


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 12:59)

Queda brutal do vento médio de *62,8 km/h para 12,1 km/h*


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2015 às 13:03)

StormRic disse:


> Este Fairlift está a apanhar bastante pancada, não sei se o rebocador é para ele, está à espera à entrada da barra.


Há pouco li isto no twitter, carece de melhor informação, pode estar apenas em dificuldades.
Estão a falar do mesmo ?


----------



## Rui Alex (17 Out 2015 às 13:03)

Aqui a média do vento mantém-se nos 30 kmh mas o pior parece ter passado. A rajada máxima (medida na minha wm-918, local sujeito a erros de medição) foi 64kmh às 11:20.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2015 às 13:05)

vento piorou agora


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 13:05)

A minha varanda parece um campo de batalha...

Foi do vento estar de lado, não me lembro de ter alguma vez apanhado tão forte dessa direcção.
Vento de frente agora, Sul.

Céu mais leve.

Passou um helicóptero de salvamento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 13:06)

Vince disse:


> Há pouco li isto no twitter, carece de melhor informação, pode estar apenas em dificuldades.
> Estão a falar do mesmo ?


No Jornal da Sic acabaram de referir que há navios encalhados perto de Cascais


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 13:06)

Vince disse:


> Há pouco li isto no twitter, carece de melhor informação, pode estar apenas em dificuldades.
> Estão a falar do mesmo ?


Encalhou mesmo. Já apareceu nas notícias


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 13:07)

O Sete Cidades não sai do mesmo sítio. O Fairlift também não.

O rebocador não parece disposto a aproximar-se. Mar impressionante.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2015 às 13:08)

que ventania agora


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 13:09)

Tempo abafado.

Carta das 11h UTC já saiu, o concelho de Lisboa não acumulou muito, o litoral de cascais e sintra é que levaram com tudo. Atenção aos quase 10 mm do Cabo Raso e de Coruche.






Pressão mais baixa no cabo Carvoeiro:





Melhor dia para a libertação de Sócrates...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 13:11)

Chegou-me alguns relatos de parabolicas arrancadas aqui em Alcabideche.
E caiu um vidro do CascaisVilla.
_________

*10 mm
19,1ºC*

Esperava muito mais precipitação.


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (17 Out 2015 às 13:13)

Bem aqui apanhei à pouco uma rajada de 73km/h, é pouco para o que se está a passar mais aí para baixo mas já foi fortíssima e o pior deve estar para chegar digo eu!! Espero que não, que se afaste para o mar!!


----------



## Geiras (17 Out 2015 às 13:13)

E formou mesmo o olho!


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 13:14)

Quinta da Beloura leva já 30mm, estações de Cascais com cerca de 15mm, Amadora com 18mm, Lisboa com acumulados mais fracos.
Valor abismal em Carcavelos com 147mm , o pluviometro deve ter entupido


----------



## bmelo (17 Out 2015 às 13:15)

*Está a ser notíciado na SIC, petroleiro com 20 tripulantes a bordo, encalhado em Cascais, os tripulantes não correm perigo.*


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 13:16)

Vince disse:


> Há pouco li isto no twitter, carece de melhor informação, pode estar apenas em dificuldades.
> Estão a falar do mesmo ?



Os que eu estava a seguir não era esse, o helicóptero pode ser para esse então, é o Jona:




Mas quer o Sete Cidades quer o Fairlift estão em espera de melhores condições, é o que me parece.

No mapa o Jona ainda está a uma certa distância da costa, cerca de 2 Km, mas não é um lugar habitual.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 13:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Valor abismal em Carcavelos com 147mm , o pluviometro deve ter entupido



Não é Carcavelos, é Parque São Domingos de Rana. A outra estação dessa localidade avariou temporariamente o anemómetro mas já repuseram a funcionar.

O helicóptero passou de volta.


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2015 às 13:20)

StormRic disse:


> Rebocador a saír a barra, mau sinal.
> 
> Mar muito agitado, a ondulação tem aumentado, rebentam ondas até ao horizonte.



Há muitos barcos no mar

http://www.marinetraffic.com/pt/ais/home/centerx:-9/centery:40/zoom:9


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 13:20)

Geiras disse:


> E formou mesmo o olho!








Linda espiral!


----------



## TekClub (17 Out 2015 às 13:21)

não deve ser esse é um petroleiro pelo que deu na sic


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 13:22)

Centro de Cascais


----------



## lserpa (17 Out 2015 às 13:22)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2015-10-17-Embarcacao-encalhada-na-marina-de-Cascais


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 13:25)

Rajadas de 70 km/h voltaram


----------



## lserpa (17 Out 2015 às 13:27)

Não será o TOKIO SPIRIT?


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2015 às 13:27)

Só agora consegui parar!
Está muito vento lá fora, mas acalmou um pouco. Tive de ir à rua afastar pequenos troncos do meu carro e alguidares de plástico que voaram das bancas dos vendedores que se encontravam esta manhã junto ao mercado. Ou ia ou levava com aquilo no carro!
Têm-se ouvido muitos bombeiros nas ruas. O vento arrancou pelo menos um contentor de ecoponto no centro de Peniche. Sei que há por cá muita coisa mas não sai à rua para ver. Apesar da minha loucura com temporais, hoje não me atrevi!!! 
Acalmou, mas ainda não me fio!


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 13:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Encalhou mesmo. Já apareceu nas notícias





TekClub disse:


> não deve ser esse é um petroleiro pelo que deu na sic



O Jona andou perto da costa mas não terá encalhado. Chegou a estar a 1 Km, agora já se afastou:






O Sete Cidades já retomou o curso.



lserpa disse:


> Não será o TOKIO SPIRIT?



O Tokyo Spirit era mesmo para ancorar ao largo de Cascais, terá garrado e aproximou-se muito da costa:






Então poderá ser este.


----------



## Tufao André (17 Out 2015 às 13:30)

Acalmia agora da chuva, mas as rajadas muito fortes de vento continuam! Registei uma rajada de *95 km/h!!! *Naturalmente ja existem alguns estragos tais como muitos ramos caídos, caixotes do lixo tombados, toldos quase arrancados, etc.
Até agora levo *18 mm *acumulados aqui na zona!  
A ver o que a tarde reserva, não deve melhorar na chuva mas sim no vento e bastante... Pressão a subir ligeiramente, após ter chegado aos *995 hpa! * Algo raro ainda para esta época do ano


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 13:32)

Tufao André disse:


> Acalmia agora da chuva, mas as rajadas muito fortes de vento continuam! Registei uma rajada de *95 km/h!!! *Naturalmente ja existem alguns estragos tais como muitos ramos caídos, caixotes do lixo tombados, toldos quase arrancados, etc.
> Até agora levo *18 mm *acumulados aqui na zona!
> A ver o que a tarde reserva, não deve melhorar na chuva mas sim no vento e bastante... Pressão a subir ligeiramente, após ter chegado aos *995 hpa! * Algo raro ainda para esta época do ano


Vizinho qual é a estação de vento que acompanhas?


----------



## lserpa (17 Out 2015 às 13:33)

Este é o rasto do Petroleiro TOKIO SPIRIT


----------



## lserpa (17 Out 2015 às 13:36)

Este mesmo petroleiro está a mais ou menos 450/500 metros da costa


----------



## Microburst (17 Out 2015 às 13:37)

De facto é o Tokyo Spirit, um petroleiro de 274m de comprimento que se encontra encalhado. Já saiu da Base Naval do Alfeite uma corveta para ajudar nas operações, e os meus ex-camaradas da Esq.751 lá andam também com um EH-101 Merlin da FAP.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 13:38)

TekClub disse:


> não deve ser esse é um petroleiro pelo que deu na sic





lserpa disse:


> Não será o TOKIO SPIRIT?



Só agora, que o tempo clareou, é que consigo vê-lo daqui.
Sim, está pertíssimo da costa, num lugar em que não costuma estar nenhum navio deste calado.
Mas parece estar vazio, felizmente.


----------



## Tufao André (17 Out 2015 às 13:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vizinho qual é a estação de vento que acompanhas?


A mais próxima daqui e mais fiável (para mim), a de queluz


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 13:38)

Entretanto mais 2 quedas de arvore em Alcabideche, impressionante o numero de ocorrencias, ao final do dia depois faço um resumo.
O vento intensificou-se um bocado.


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2015 às 13:40)

Já está sol por aqui... evento de hoje feito...balanço do primeiro dia! fraco muito fraco em chuva e bom em vento...

20,5ºC
8,8mm e rain rate máximo de 66,2mm/h
raj máx. 84km/h


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2015 às 13:41)

StormRic disse:


> O Jona andou perto da costa mas não terá encalhado. Chegou a estar a 1 Km, agora já se afastou:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No mínimo preocupante, caso se confirme que é um petroleiro... Um rombo no casco e haverá maré negra na zona...


----------



## bmelo (17 Out 2015 às 13:41)

*Já deve ter havido acidente na A1, no sentido de Lisboa (vejo uma parte da A1, zona Vialonga)*


----------



## lserpa (17 Out 2015 às 13:46)

foto de Manuel Lopes (Twitter: @mallopes).


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 13:47)

Mais 2 quedas de arvore, Murches e Bairro Alcaide( exactamente na zona da estação que registou uma rajada de 133 km/h)



Entretanto, soube agora que casa de um familiar no 2º local de seguimento ficou destelhada!
E cairam pinheiros de grande dimensão!

___________



*18,8ºC
10 mm*


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 13:49)

O Jona ancorou de proa ao vento. O Tokyo Spirit está em dificuldades, ainda não chegou lá o rebocador, aliás o rebocador que eu vi era o Svitzer Funchal e dirige-se para Sines. Há outro que só agora vai sair a barra, o Montevil e este é maior que o Funchal, mas não saíu do Alfeite, saíu de Alcântara.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2015 às 13:52)

Telhado de unidade industrial em Aveiras Voou, estas fotos foram á pouco partilhadas no facebook do 
*Conselho Português de Proteção Civil. 
*


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 13:54)

Tufao André disse:


> A mais próxima daqui e mais fiável (para mim), a de queluz


Então é a mesma que eu, mas a rajada máxima foi só 91,7 km/h e não 95


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 13:54)

Sol finalmente, céu a ficar aberto, vento rodou para sudoeste, menos forte. O mar já respondeu e está menos agitado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 13:55)

Pós frontais chegam rapidamente, aguaceiros fracos aqui 

Interessante a rapidez das frentes, então a frente quente parece que vai a 120!

Ultimas rajadas fortes, espero eu, de *75 km/h *


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (17 Out 2015 às 13:56)

A pressão atmosférica aqui continua a baixar, já vai nos 993hpa!!


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 13:57)

lserpa disse:


> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2015-10-17-Embarcacao-encalhada-na-marina-de-Cascais





Dias Miguel disse:


> No mínimo preocupante, caso se confirme que é um petroleiro... Um rombo no casco e haverá maré negra na zona...



Não me parece haver esse risco, pela altura fora de água penso que estará vazio. Aliás ia ancorar em Cascais, onde por vezes ficam muitos dias, não o faria se não tivesse os tanques vazios.

O Montevil está a saír a barra. O ISN de Cascais saíu agora da marina e aproxima-se.


----------



## romeupaz (17 Out 2015 às 14:01)

Numa feira. Estou no tlm verifiquem sff
https://video-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=8be4f1f52edac89146b58c16ad5b69a1&oe=56225EC4


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 14:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pós frontais chegam rapidamente, aguaceiros fracos aqui
> 
> Interessante a rapidez das frentes, então a frente quente parece que vai a 120!
> 
> Ultimas rajadas fortes, espero eu, de *75 km/h *


Retiro o que disse, rajada de 82 km/h à pouco...


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2015 às 14:01)

Inundação na Estrada da Serra em Tomar (17/10/15)


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Out 2015 às 14:03)

lserpa disse:


> Este é o rasto do Petroleiro TOKIO SPIRIT



Como se chama esta aplicação?


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 14:05)

Não chove há menos de duas horas e o chão já secou todo com o vento.

Alguns nimbostratus. Vento moderado com rajadas de sudoeste.


----------



## lserpa (17 Out 2015 às 14:05)

Miguel96 disse:


> Como se chama esta aplicação?


É o marinetraffic


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 14:05)

Miguel96 disse:


> Como se chama esta aplicação?



http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/shipid:1817519/zoom:10


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 14:07)

Em menos de 3 horas o núcleo que estava em Lisboa-Setúbal já está em Aveiro, vai com pressa! 

Acumulado subiu para *18,3 mm *


----------



## Savn (17 Out 2015 às 14:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Telhado de unidade industrial em Aveiras Voou, estas fotos foram á pouco partilhadas no facebook do
> *Conselho Português de Proteção Civil. *




A informação relativa a esse local está errada. Isso é o Campo Municipal de Futebol do Clube Atlético de Cadaval, no Cadaval.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 14:12)

Núcleo passou no Cabo Carvoeiro, não sei se é a pressão mais baixa do ano no país? 992 hPa






Lisboa já acabou o primeiro evento, região centro acumula mais agora:






Valor de vento médio do Cabo Carvoeiro é algo de arrepiante, quero ver o resumo diário de amanhã para ver a rajada máxima


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 14:12)

O rebocador Montevil a saír a barra é um espectáculo, aliás é habitual vê-los nos dias de mau tempo no mar, parece que andam numa montanha russa. Demora muito tempo mesmo as operações com mar assim, algo que não percebemos muitas vezes.


----------



## romeupaz (17 Out 2015 às 14:16)

Acho que se estar a formar uma nova frente da segunda depressão que vai trazer mais alguma coisa.
Nota. Estou no tlm


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 14:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Valor de vento médio do Cabo Carvoeiro é algo de arrepiante, quero ver o resumo diário de amanhã para ver a rajada máxima



*93,6 Km/h *é um valor que não se vê desde o Gong, se estiver correcto. Um evento excepcional este portanto. Isto também significa que terá havido muitos problemas naquela zona.


----------



## bmelo (17 Out 2015 às 14:19)

romeupaz disse:


> Numa feira. Estou no tlm verifiquem sff
> https://video-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xpt1/v/t42.1790-2/12110086_10206820264417244_57134801_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InNkIn0=&oh=8be4f1f52edac89146b58c16ad5b69a1&oe=56225EC4




*que ventania, parece que anda o diabo à solta !!!!   *


----------



## anti-trovoadas (17 Out 2015 às 14:19)

Em Lisboa no Cais do Sodré rajada de 90 km/h.

http://meteo.transtejo.pt/


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Out 2015 às 14:19)

Sim este evento hoje a nivel de vento foi muito forte, agora de chuva nem por isso.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 14:22)

StormRic disse:


> *93,6 Km/h *é um valor que não se vê desde o Gong, se estiver correcto. Um evento excepcional este portanto. Isto também significa que terá havido muitos problemas naquela zona.


Pois fiquei absolutamente chocado, nem a estação mais perto daqui registou rajadas maiores que isso! 
Esta depressão mais parece uma tempestade tropical...


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 14:23)

O centro passou à distância mínima da costa precisamente com a pressão mínima, 986 hPa, e esse ponto da costa foi o Cabo Carvoeiro, daí o incrível valor da velocidade média do vento.


----------



## bmelo (17 Out 2015 às 14:26)

StormRic disse:


> *93,6 Km/h *é um valor que não se vê desde o Gong, se estiver correcto. Um evento excepcional este portanto. Isto também significa que terá havido muitos problemas naquela zona.




o que foi o "Gong"  ?  (algum tópico onde posso ver ?)


----------



## romeupaz (17 Out 2015 às 14:29)

bmelo disse:


> o que foi o "Gong"  ?  (algum tópico onde posso ver ?)


O que foi o gong!? Faz uma pesquisa aqui no forum que há um post muito bom sobre isso


----------



## Portugal Storms (17 Out 2015 às 14:30)

A Escola Alfredo da Silva no Barreiro, viu de novo a cobertura a ser destruída pela 2ª vez no espaço de 1 mês.


----------



## Geopower (17 Out 2015 às 14:30)

por aqui não chove. vento continua forte de Sul. 20,2ºC. Registo para alguns pequenos ramos de árvores caidos nos passeios.
Entretanto e segundo a TSF: http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interior/navio_encalhado_ao_largo_da_baia_de_cascais_4839876.html.  A situação não parece fácil.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 14:30)

http://sol.pt/noticia/417464/Navio-encalhado-na-Baia-de-Cascais

Situação do navio, "Equipas da Polícia Marítima de Cascais e de Lisboa estão a tentar resgatar os tripulantes de um navio encalhado na zona da baía de Cascais, disse à Lusa fonte da capitania local."


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 14:32)

Devo-me ausentar até voltar a chuva, devo depois postar alguns vídeos. Chegou o sol!


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 14:34)

bmelo disse:


> o que foi o "Gong"  ?  (algum tópico onde posso ver ?)



O Gong foi em 18/19 de Janeiro de 2013.


----------



## lserpa (17 Out 2015 às 14:35)

Portugal Storms disse:


> A Escola Alfredo da Silva no Barreiro, viu de novo a cobertura a ser destruída pela 2ª vez no espaço de 1 mês.


Lol... Ora aí está um teto bem mal posto.... É o que faz poupar... Aqui nos meus lados não aguentava 3 meses lololol


----------



## Geopower (17 Out 2015 às 14:37)

pequeno video que fiz na altura de maior intensidade do vento, entre as 11.30 e às 12h.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 14:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> http://sol.pt/noticia/417464/Navio-encalhado-na-Baia-de-Cascais
> 
> Situação do navio, "Equipas da Polícia Marítima de Cascais e de Lisboa estão a tentar resgatar os tripulantes de um navio encalhado na zona da baía de Cascais, disse à Lusa fonte da capitania local."



A situação está muito complicada. Agora o Jona também se aproximou novamente da costa, não era suposto fazer isso. E está carregado de contentores.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 14:42)

Impressionante o numero de ocorrências dos bombeiros de Alcabideche, o numero não pará de crescer, até ao momento, 26 ocorrências.
Aquele vento que presenciei só podia resultar em estragos, a própria rajada de 133 km/h foi bastante reveladora do aqui se passou.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2015 às 14:43)

aguaceiro fraco por aqui


----------



## joao nunes (17 Out 2015 às 14:54)

pareçe que se ta se formar outra frente a sudueste


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2015 às 14:54)

Chuva moderada por aqui, mas já abrandou.


 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
A chuva e o vento forte provocaram alguns estragos no concelho de Almeirim. Em Benfica do Ribatejo uma placa de vidro soltou-se a acabou por cair dentro do pavilhão da vila. Não estava prevista nenhuma actividade para este sábado, 17 de Outubro, evitando assim danos maiores.

Na mesma manhã há registar quedas de ramos de árvores também em Benfica do Ribatejo e em Marianos a queda de uma árvore acabou por condicionar o trânsito durante algum tempo.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera colocou o distrito de Santarém em aviso amarelo devido a períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2015 às 14:57)

aspecto do céu por aqui






PS: começou a chover e o vento piorou de novo
edit 5min depois: já parou de chover e vento acalmou e o sol apareceu


----------



## Garcia (17 Out 2015 às 14:59)

Houve festa na localidade aqui vizinha no fim-de-semana passado e terminou na quinta..

Quem desmonta o arraial este ano?? O vento..


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2015 às 14:59)

Savn disse:


> A informação relativa a esse local está errada. Isso é o Campo Municipal de Futebol do Clube Atlético de Cadaval, no Cadaval.



Sim, é verdade o *Conselho Português de Proteção Civil, *já rectifcou o lapso acerca, destas imagens.

Créditos Fotográficos: Ricardo Miguel 
Pavilhão Desportivo no Cadaval


----------



## Garcia (17 Out 2015 às 15:00)

Houve mais alguns (muitos) estragos aqui nos arredores.. vou dar uma volta a ver se registo alguma coisa..


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 15:07)

E agora veio o sol...
Esta tarde vai ser bem monótona


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2015 às 15:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Núcleo passou no Cabo Carvoeiro, não sei se é a pressão mais baixa do ano no país? 992 hPa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Confirmo! 
Só agora estou a almoçar,  pois atrasei tudo. Não houve sossego! Foi assustador noo centro de Peniche. Daqui a pouco ja vou fazer uma ronda. 
Ainda andam carros de bombeiros pelas ruas!


----------



## Teles (17 Out 2015 às 15:11)

Boas por aqui fim de manhã e inicio de tarde bem ventosa e com chuva por vezes muito forte.
Fica aqui o registo do braço que passou mesmo aqui:


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 15:12)

Geopower disse:


> por aqui não chove. vento continua forte de Sul. 20,2ºC. Registo para alguns pequenos ramos de árvores caidos nos passeios.
> Entretanto e segundo a TSF: http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interior/navio_encalhado_ao_largo_da_baia_de_cascais_4839876.html.  A situação não parece fácil.





guisilva5000 disse:


> http://sol.pt/noticia/417464/Navio-encalhado-na-Baia-de-Cascais
> 
> Situação do navio, "Equipas da Polícia Marítima de Cascais e de Lisboa estão a tentar resgatar os tripulantes de um navio encalhado na zona da baía de Cascais, disse à Lusa fonte da capitania local."



Quase uma catástrofe:






mas parece que está a mover-se pelos próprios meios.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 15:14)

Tarde de sol, mas muito trabalhosa, 2 novas ocorrências, quedas de arvore na Malveira da Serra e Rio da Mula ( está assim identificado no site). Manhã para mais tarde recordar...

*19,7ºC
10 mm*


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2015 às 15:16)

Afinal não!






O navio está a uma distância da marina igual ao seu próprio comprimento!

Já nem o vejo daqui de Carcavelos.


----------



## rodrigogomes (17 Out 2015 às 15:16)

Aqui fica um pequeno video em time lapse onde se pode ver o movimento das nuvens


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 15:24)




----------



## Teles (17 Out 2015 às 15:32)

Um pequeno off topic para a malta que faz vídeos e não tem tripé:
Tentem segurar com firmeza o telemóvel , a maquina de filmar ou a maquina fotográfica com as mãos , tentar usar sempre que possível uma base tipo o parapeito das janelas ou mesmo o carro , se caso não der fixar os dois cotovelos junto do tronco com firmeza e mais uma coisa quando forem a rodar , rodem o mais devagar possível ou causam tonturas a quem vê os vídeos


----------



## DaniFR (17 Out 2015 às 15:36)

Boa tarde

Por aqui a linha de instabilidade deixou acumulados muito fracos, apenas 3mm no Pólo II. Nada que não tivesse sido previsto pelos modelos que cortaram bastante na precipitação para Coimbra.
O vento fez-se sentir com bastante intensidade e rajadas muito fortes.






Acumulados mais significativos na Serra da Lousã e interior do distrito de Coimbra.






Estou curioso para ver o valor máximo da rajada na Pampilhosa da Serra.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 15:38)

@Teles acuso-me já, estava com o braço esticado a filmar, nunca consegui filmar devagar, um dia chego lá. 
Fora de brincadeiras, numa próxima filmagem, vou ter mais atenção.
__________

Resumo( possivelmente provisório) do nº ocorrências relativas ao vendaval

Bombeiros de Alcabideche: 29
Bombeiros de Cascais: 16


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Out 2015 às 15:45)

Em Peniche está bom para windsurf e kitesurf. A malta toda já está lá.

http://surftotal.com/camaras-report/peniche


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2015 às 15:54)

Sol... ninguém diria o que aqui passou!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2015 às 15:54)

O vento continua por aqui, o sol veio agora fazer-nos uma visita, apesar de se manter muitas nuvens.


----------



## TekClub (17 Out 2015 às 16:20)

a  bem em coimbra


----------



## Tufao André (17 Out 2015 às 16:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Então é a mesma que eu, mas a rajada máxima foi só 91,7 km/h e não 95


Tem toda a razão vizinho, mas eu disse esse valor pois aqui onde moro existem muitos corredores de vento. Então, a avaliar pelos estragos e pela intensidade do vento a que assisti batendo com uma violência enorme nas janelas, achei que a rajada foi ligeiramente superior aqui. Portanto, esse valor parece-me mais correcto!


----------



## VimDePantufas (17 Out 2015 às 16:45)

Algumas das ocorrências reportadas aqui pela zona

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...elho=Mafra&Option=Interior&content_id=4840047


----------



## Garcia (17 Out 2015 às 16:49)

foto retirada do FB...

Lourinhã após o vendaval..


----------



## Tufao André (17 Out 2015 às 17:01)

Tarde francamente mais calma. O sol brilha com algumas nuvens à mistura e de facto nem parece que aconteceu nada! ahahah
O vento rodou para SW e sopra moderado a forte com rajadas em torno dos 60 km/h. Assim é que está bom pois já não provoca mais estragos...
Destaque para a rápida subida da pressão atmosférica que já vai nos 1003 hPa!

P.S.: Já são visíveis a sul as nuvens altas da próxima linha de instabilidade que se aproxima! Esperemos que traga mais precipitação de jeito e a tão desejada trovoada, já que hoje ela andou algo longe daqui...


----------



## Iuri (17 Out 2015 às 17:30)

Marginal junto a Oeiras


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 17:53)

Tufao André disse:


> Tem toda a razão vizinho, mas eu disse esse valor pois aqui onde moro existem muitos corredores de vento. Então, a avaliar pelos estragos e pela intensidade do vento a que assisti batendo com uma violência enorme nas janelas, achei que a rajada foi ligeiramente superior aqui. Portanto, esse valor parece-me mais correcto!


A terra do vento merecia um anemometro! Na Venteira é que eram rajadas daquelas!


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 17:54)

Iuri disse:


> Marginal junto a Oeiras


A praia a invadir o que é seu!


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 17:57)

Pressão recupera rapidamente enquanto o núcleo vai literalmente dar uma volta  1004 hPa
Mínima: *17,6ºC*
Máxima: *19,7ºC*

Primeira vez no ano em que a estação de Queluz ultrapassa a da Amadora, *20,3ºC* de máxima!
Rajadas moderadas.
Acredito que o pluviometro da estação de Belas voou  deixou de acumular a partir das 10h


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2015 às 18:01)

agora vento fraco/quase nulo, nem parece que ainda à bocado estava um vendaval maluco


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 18:15)

Afinal não vou publicar os vídeos, têm má qualidade e não se percebe o vento.
Um breve resumo dos vídeos, choupos balançam-se como se não houvesse amanhã e voavam folhas por todo o lado.
Mais uma vez, digo, sorte o vento ser de SE, se não ia  jardim todo à vida e os andaimes dos prédios também.

Fotos de agora:

Jardim tornou-se um mar de folhas
As árvores da 2ª foto já estão em modo de Inverno, a seca prejudicou bastante as árvores.









Céu esbranquiçado para SO





Céu para NO





Os caixotes do lixo devem ser bons pluviometros 
Durante o evento só não acumulou mais talvez porque maior parte da chuva "voava", caia horizontalmente pelo que era mais difícil acertar em certos pluviometros.


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2015 às 18:19)

O único efeito que vi do temporal na minha volta esta tarde junto ao rio Sado...


----------



## Portugal Storms (17 Out 2015 às 18:30)

Antes demais peço desculpa pela qualidade do vídeo (feito com uma câmara analógica), mas queria deixar aqui um pequeno resumo da chuva e vento que se fizeram sentir durante a manhã e inicio da tarde na zona da Baixa da Banheira (Moita).
Por agora vento praticamente nulo e o sol brilha...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 18:37)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Antes demais peço desculpa pela qualidade do vídeo (feito com uma câmara analógica), mas queria deixar aqui um pequeno resumo da chuva e vento que se fizeram sentir durante a manhã e inicio da tarde na zona da Baixa da Banheira (Moita).
> Por agora vento praticamente nulo e o sol brilha...


Muito bom o vídeo!  Demonstra bem o temporal!! Não sei porquê mas fiquei com imensa pena daquela velhota


----------



## Portugal Storms (17 Out 2015 às 18:40)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito bom o vídeo!  Demonstra bem o temporal!! Não sei porquê mas fiquei com imensa pena daquela velhota


Sim, a senhora debateu-se durante algum tempo com o chapéu mas o vento levou a melhor e ela acabou por desistir...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 18:51)

Neste momento o céu está cheio de cirrus...vem aí mais festa 
Quadrante Sudoeste:


----------



## ruijacome (17 Out 2015 às 18:52)

A nossa manhã de trabalho foi mais ou menos assim:











Digamos que foi animada


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2015 às 19:01)

ruijacome disse:


> A nossa manhã de trabalho foi mais ou menos assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sem dúvida, então os bombeiros de Alcabideche  com 35 ocorrências, é obra.
_______________

*18,1ºC* e vento fraco a moderado.
*10 mm
*
Para amanhã espero mais chuva e menos vento, mm de precipitação precisam-se.

PS: epa cheguei aos 9000 posts, tenho que me controlar.


----------



## Rachie (17 Out 2015 às 19:08)

Costa da Caparica esta tarde.  Em primeiro plano a passadeira de praia que deve ter tentado nadar.  Em segundo plano os chapéus que quase foram pelos ares

https://www.flickr.com/gp/136943603@N02/gnaip2


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 19:09)

Para mim deve ter sido o dia com mais "trabalho" no fórum 

O acumulado foi aquém das expectativas, talvez a chuva fraca que já aparece no radar a sudoeste e que irá afetar Lisboa entre as 21h-00h consiga fazer-nos chegar aos 30 mm previstos:






Aguardamos os próximos eventos de chuva moderada, por enquanto a depressão vai "recuperando" e "consumindo" as águas da corrente do Golfo.

*BOAS NOTÍCIAS: Acumulado mensal acaba de ultrapassar o valor médio, não se via isto há 6 meses! *(E ainda só vamos em 17 de Outubro)


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 19:10)

Rachie disse:


> Costa da Caparica esta tarde.  Em primeiro plano a passadeira de praia que deve ter tentado nadar.  Em segundo plano os chapéus que quase foram pelos ares
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/136943603@N02/gnaip2


O que é que isso ainda está a fazer na praia em Outubro?


----------



## Rachie (17 Out 2015 às 19:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O que é que isso ainda está a fazer na praia em Outubro?


Deviam ter esperança que ainda viesse mais calor :-D


----------



## meteo (17 Out 2015 às 20:03)

Em Paço de Arcos manhã de muito vento. As persianas viradas a Sul, pareciam que iam voar tal a violência do vento. Uma árvore bloqueou uma estrada no centro da vila, e ainda se veem pequenos ramos e folhas por todo o lado.
Por agora calmia total. 15 mm acumulados na estação MeteoOeiras.


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2015 às 20:07)

Boas
A rajada máxima de hoje  *83,7km/h *foi a 4º rajada mais forte desde que tenho a estação (5 anos)

Precipitação arrisco a dizer que total hoje 8,8mm foi um fiasco neste campo...

A máxima hoje foi de 21,5ºC
A mínima foi 17,8ºC

Agora estão 19,3ºC, 76%Hr, 1007,0hpa e vento agora nulo


----------



## Teles (17 Out 2015 às 20:10)

Um Cirrus mammatus ondulatus espectacular que apareceu quase ao final do dia:











Algum zoom:


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2015 às 20:18)

Peniche muito trabalho para bombeiros, protecção civil e afins... 
Queda de telhas da Igreja de São Pedro, que foi alvo de obras de restauração há pouco tempo, árvores de pequeno porte tombadas, ramos de árvores partidos, cabos telefónicos que em pelo menos num local ficaram bastante baixos, placas publicitárias tombadas/dobradas/arrancadas pelo vento... isto do que eu vi. 
Por todo o conselho houve problemas. Em casa de um primo meu, no Alto do Veríssimo, o vento arrancou uma capoeira e partiu-lhe um vidro de uma janela bem forte!

Grandes prejuízos no Restaurante Nau dos Corvos que fica no Cabo Carvoeiro. A Área estava vedada e encontrava-se lá a protecção civil. Vidros partidos... haviam cadeiras da esplanada que fica virada para o mar, espalhadas pelas rochas. 
Contentores de ecopontos andaram a passear-se pela rua. Contentores do lixo tombados são aos montes... 
Trabalhinho nos supertubos com toda a certeza, mas não fui lá perto. As estruturas pelo menos estão de pé! 
As autoridades em Peniche estão de parabéns, não pararam os dia todo!!!


----------



## Peters (17 Out 2015 às 20:19)

E a trovoada? Será que ainda temos espectáculo hoje na zona do Montijo?


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 20:22)

Peters disse:


> E a trovoada? Será que ainda temos espectáculo hoje na zona do Montijo?


Hoje já não...mas amanhã e segunda-feira vão haver melhores condições para a sua formação


----------



## Peters (17 Out 2015 às 20:24)

Boa! E que seja de noite


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 20:57)

Peters disse:


> Boa! E que seja de noite


Esperemos!


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2015 às 21:24)

Então é assim... eu ainda fui ao Cabo Carvoeiro esta tarde... subi ao terraço do restaurante na ponta do cabo e tirei estas fotos











Depois aconteceu isto... e passei-me! Sou doida mas nem tanto!!! 




E já não a apanhei no auge! Já estava a baixar! Quando ela estava no auge estava eu baixada! Ai não!... ainda senti uns pingos!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2015 às 21:29)

Evento sem muitos efeitos gravosos na zona de Alvalade, fora uns pequenos galhos de árvores e folhas espalhados pela avenida e alguns pequenos sinais caídos.

Quanto ao sucedido na costa, uma estação amadora registou rajada máxima de 132 km/h em Cascais.
http://www.wunderground.com/persona...ILISBOAA12#history/s20151017/e20151017/mdaily


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2015 às 21:29)

Chuviscos a bater à porta de Lisboa 

Vento nulo 

A média do vento de hoje não vai testemunhar o evento que passou...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 21:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Chuviscos a bater à porta de Lisboa


Eu acho que é virga...
As nuvens têm uma base muito alta


----------



## mhenriques (17 Out 2015 às 21:48)

Teles disse:


> Boas por aqui fim de manhã e inicio de tarde bem ventosa e com chuva por vezes muito forte.
> Fica aqui o registo do braço que passou mesmo aqui:


Teles, houve estragos avultados na zona do "mercado de santana", várias lojas ficaram sem telhado e contei pelo menos 3 postes telefone partidos ao meio...


----------



## Teles (17 Out 2015 às 21:50)

É bem provável o vento foi bastante forte!


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2015 às 21:50)

Só a foto da onda é que é antiga, todas as outras são de hoje!
O terraço que falei há pouco, onde eu estava é em cima desse restaurante!
Álbum:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1059719907401377.1073741944.288777814495594&type=3


Restaurante Nau dos Corvos, Cabo Carvoeiro

Parque urbano, árvores de pequeno porte


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2015 às 22:11)

Lourinhã


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 22:49)

Aproxima-se um aguaceiro bastante forte! Deverá entrar pela Arrábida, progredindo assim para NE:


----------



## celsomartins84 (17 Out 2015 às 22:54)

Candy disse:


> Só a foto da onda é que é antiga, todas as outras são de hoje!
> O terraço que falei há pouco, onde eu estava é em cima desse restaurante!
> Álbum:
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1059719907401377.1073741944.288777814495594&type=3
> ...


Candy, as estruturas montadas para o campeonato  de surf aguentaram?


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (17 Out 2015 às 22:59)

Boa Noite.
Manhã de hoje até inicio da tarde marcada por rajadas de vento muito muito fortes. 
Não tenho estação meteorológica mas acredito perfeitamente que as rajadas de vento tenham ultrapassado os 120km/h.
A luz piscou por varias vezes até que acabei por ficar sem luz e telecomunicações (internet e telefone) até o temporal acalmar. A rede de telemóvel por vezes ia abaixo e quando havia era fraca. Caixotes do lixo todos tombados pela força do vento e o plástico dumas estufas próximas de minha casa estava rasgado. Alguns estragos pelo meu jardim mas felizmente nada de grave a apontar.


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2015 às 23:02)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Candy, as estruturas montadas para o campeonato  de surf aguentaram?


Houve alguns danos mas mantiveram-se de pé! Alguns feridos leves devido aos danos nessas estruturas. 2 feridos salvo erro!
Penso que os maiores danos terão sido na Nau dos Corvos. 
As estruturas do campeonato, montam-se de novo. Agora o restaurante está muito destruido!!!

Tivemos cerca de 70 ocorrências em Peniche. A CM TV deu notícia às 21h26.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2015 às 23:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> Aproxima-se um aguaceiro bastante forte! Deverá entrar pela Arrábida, progredindo assim para NE:


Atenção! Afinal dirige-se para Lisboa!


----------



## Geopower (17 Out 2015 às 23:37)

por Telheiras por enquanto tudo calmo. Vento fraco. 19,1*C


----------



## Tufao André (18 Out 2015 às 00:17)

Esse aguaceiro de facto foi bem intenso mas de curtíssima duração!! Durou apenas segundos...  Tudo calmo novamente com o vento a soprar fraco a moderado de S, 17 graus, 88% de HR e 1008 hPa


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2015 às 00:34)

Boa noite, dia de Outono completamente normal com chuva bastante forte entre as 9h e as 11h, após isso veio o vento que apesar de ser forte não foi nada que nunca tenha visto aqui em tempestades normais. Após isso nada de chuva que se mantém até agora. Vento fraco de SE.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 00:35)

As frentes vão chegando, dentro de 3 horas devem chegar aguaceiros moderados 
Acumulado ficou mesmo abaixo do esperado, repito mais uma vez, talvez por causa da queda horizontal da chuva durante a passagem dos ventos fortes.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 00:46)

Tufao André disse:


> Esse aguaceiro de facto foi bem intenso mas de curtíssima duração!! Durou apenas segundos...  Tudo calmo novamente com o vento a soprar fraco a moderado de S, 17 graus, 88% de HR e 1008 hPa


Pois...perdeu a força toda quando chegou ao Tejo. Escudo lisboeta ativado!


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 00:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> As frentes vão chegando, dentro de 3 horas devem chegar aguaceiros moderados
> Acumulado ficou mesmo abaixo do esperado, repito mais uma vez, talvez por causa da queda horizontal da chuva durante a passagem dos ventos fortes.


Presumo que cheguem mais cedo...


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 00:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> Presumo que cheguem mais cedo...


Tens razão, talvez mais 1 hora e picos, mas vai afetar mais Sintra e Cascais


----------



## Garcia (18 Out 2015 às 00:56)

mais uma foto retirada do FB..
esta foi de um funcionário do LIDL Lourinhã, que viu parte da cobertura do estacionamento vergar como se de umas simples verguinhas de ferro se tratasse.. 






tenho umas que tirei mais tarde, mais ao pormenor.. já as coloco.. acho que esta situação foi o que mais me impressionou hoje.. 

 na estação rodoviária de Torres Vedras, passou-se algo parecido.. vou ver se encontro alguma foto..


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 00:58)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tens razão, talvez mais 1 hora e picos, mas vai afetar mais Sintra e Cascais


Agora estou com dúvidas...
Aquelas células a sudoeste de Lisboa estão todas a ir para Noroeste. Penso que não chegarão a tocar em terra


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 01:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Agora estou com dúvidas...
> Aquelas células a sudoeste de Lisboa estão todas a ir para Noroeste. Penso que não chegarão a tocar em terra


Ainda é possível chover na praia


----------



## Garcia (18 Out 2015 às 01:14)

Terminal rodoviário de Torres Vedras..

(foto retirada do site da câmara municipal)


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 01:32)

Desculpem o offtopic mas como posso avisar o proprietário da estação WU de Belas que o seu pluviometro foi entupido/obstruído. Pela zona em que está até acredito que esteja com ramos ou folhas....


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2015 às 02:11)

Boa madrugada,

Bem o que dizer do vendaval de ontem?
O mais violento desde que gosto de meteorologia, e já vão uns bons anos, embora viva numa das zonas mais ventosas do país, o que se passou hoje na zona foi incrível, rajada histórica, *133 km/h*  é um valor abismal. Em conversa com pessoas de alguma idade, não se recordam de tamanha ventania. É daqueles dias que marcam, conforme marcou a noite de 9 de Março de 2013, violenta trovoada na santa terrinha nos arredores de Mafra. Portanto, mais um dia histórico, _meteorologicamente_ falando, claro.
_______________

Sigo com *17,5ºC*
O radar está interessante.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 02:12)

Vai começar o festival em Lisboa dentro de 30 minutos:


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 02:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa madrugada,
> 
> Bem o que dizer do vendaval de ontem?
> O mais violento desde que gosto de meteorologia, e já vão uns bons anos, embora viva numa das zonas mais ventosas do país, o que se passou hoje na zona foi incrível, rajada histórica, *133 km/h*  é um valor abismal. Em conversa com pessoas de alguma idade, não se recordam de tamanha ventania. É daqueles dias que marcam, conforme marcou a noite de 9 de Março de 2013, violenta trovoada na santa terrinha nos arredores de Mafra. Portanto, mais um dia histórico, _meteorologicamente_ falando, claro.
> ...



Rajada sem dúvida impressionante, eu bem disse que íamos ter um evento histórico


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2015 às 02:17)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Rajada sem dúvida impressionante, eu bem disse que íamos ter um evento histórico



Por acaso não liguei muito ao gancho, foi incrivel!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2015 às 02:44)

Começou a chover, ainda que fraco.
É uma pena aquelas celulas(com eco laranja) a oeste não terem atividade electrica, caso contrario ainda conseguia fazer alguns registos. E para alem do mais, deviam cair em terra, no mar o que não falta é agua,  enfim o desperdicio do costume.


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2015 às 02:54)

Começa agora a chover. Impressionante a velocidade das nuvens.. vento fraco de SE.


----------



## efcm (18 Out 2015 às 03:09)

Estranho ando a procura do Tokio Spirit no marine traffic mas não me aparece.

Apenas consigo ver os rebocadores todos ali a volta do local onde supostamente ele esta?

Atendendo o que ai vem não sei se vão conseguir aproveitar a maré alta para o desencalhar.


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2015 às 05:16)

efcm disse:


> Estranho ando a procura do Tokio Spirit no marine traffic mas não me aparece.
> 
> Apenas consigo ver os rebocadores todos ali a volta do local onde supostamente ele esta?
> 
> Atendendo o que ai vem não sei se vão conseguir aproveitar a maré alta para o desencalhar.




Desligaram o sistema de localização.


Bom dia
Recomeçou a chover na região de Lisboa antes das 4h, aqui por volta das 3:15.

Neste momento chove torrencialmente, sem exagero algum, aqui em Carcavelos!

17,6ºC, 89%, 1006,7 hPa.


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2015 às 05:17)

Acaba de cair uma forte chuvada em Setúbal, agora chove moderado...

Acumulados 4,0mm desde as 00h

Não a meio de fazer trovoada como deve ser 

16,9ºC


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2015 às 05:24)

Bela carga de agua!!!

6,6mm e chove forte


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2015 às 05:31)

Agora vão ser umas atrás das outras:












Novamente outra fortíssima aqui em Carcavelos.

Vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2015 às 06:04)

Esta vai ser forte para a península de Setúbal e Lisboa:


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Out 2015 às 06:12)

Trovoada e chuva intensa neste momento.


----------



## cristiana Morgado (18 Out 2015 às 06:41)

Boas
Por aqui chove bem  também


----------



## TekClub (18 Out 2015 às 07:02)

a bem...


----------



## ruijacome (18 Out 2015 às 07:26)

StormRic disse:


> Desligaram o sistema de localização.
> 
> 
> Bom dia
> ...



Bom dia,

Os rebocadores de Alto mar já estão acoplados ao Tokio Spirit, mas a tentativa de o desencalhar só vai ser feita as 17h00.

Agora é hora de ir descansar.. Foram 24h em grande!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Out 2015 às 09:00)

Bom dia, tanta chuva em redor e cá somente 0,8mm, enfim este evento para aqui está aser uma desgraça.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2015 às 09:25)

Boas,

*17,8ºC* e algumas abertas.

Choveu bem de madrugada, acumulou *7,6 mm*
______

Ainda sobre o evento de vento de ontem, caiu um loureiro de grandes dimensões mesmo ao lado do carro de um familiar meu, no 2º local de seguimento, foi por um triz.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2015 às 09:51)

Por aqui a madrugada foi bem regada com chuva moderada, embora com alguns intervalos de tempo.
Agora o sol vai espreitando por entre algumas nuvens escuras.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2015 às 09:55)

Céu cinzento a oeste.







Vao surgindo celulas a sul, uma delas deve entrar na zona de Sesimbra dado a trajectoria SO-NE


----------



## nelson972 (18 Out 2015 às 10:06)

Chove intensamente há quase uma hora. Não tenho meio de quantificar, mas é mesmo muita água.
Alvados, PNSAC.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2015 às 10:17)

Quando assim é, fica difícil. 
É ve-las a desfilar.


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2015 às 10:29)

Boas

A madrugada rendeu 9,2mm, já choveu mais que ontem!

Total até agora deste evento:
18,0mm e rajada máxima de 84km/h

Agora sol e 20ºC a ver o que o resto do dia reserva...para já está pouco animador...


----------



## Candy (18 Out 2015 às 10:37)

Rajada máxima registada ontem pela EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro 129,6 km/h!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2015 às 10:37)

@StormRic falamos ontem da serra, encontrei isto, certamente uma pequena amostra do que ontem se passou por lá.



















Fonte: José Palha Gomes ( Comadante dos bombeiros de Alcabideche)


----------



## nelson972 (18 Out 2015 às 10:51)

Já parou de chover, finalmente um pouco de sol. 
Fátima, pombal, condeixa devem também ter sido contemplados com  chuva forte , olhando ao radar .


----------



## TekClub (18 Out 2015 às 11:00)

torrencialmente


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (18 Out 2015 às 11:10)

Por aqui chove deste pelo menos as 8 da manhã, agora chove torrencialmente com um precip rate de 4,06mm/h!! Devia ser todo o dia assim mas quer-me parecer que entretanto já acalma!!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2015 às 11:16)

Célula com eco vermelho a rondar a zona!


----------



## DaniFR (18 Out 2015 às 11:34)

Chuva forte. 

*9,6mm* na estação do Pólo II.


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2015 às 11:41)

Célula potente a passar aqui mesmo de raspão e aqui mal molhou o chão  o fiasco do costume...

18,1ºC
9,2mm


----------



## DaniFR (18 Out 2015 às 11:45)

Continua a chover, embora mais fraco.

*11,7mm* acumulados, *58,2mm/h* de rain rate máximo.


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2015 às 11:50)

Se virem a imagem de Satélite podem ver o escudo de Setúbal activado


----------



## TekClub (18 Out 2015 às 11:50)

Por aqui vai continuando a pelo face já dizem que algumas estradas em pereira do campo estão inundadas...


----------



## Portugal Storms (18 Out 2015 às 11:53)

DEA perto de Lisboa.


----------



## Vitor TT (18 Out 2015 às 11:54)

Como prometido, ontem lá fui dar mais uma voltinha pela região Sintrense, tendo noção de que o pior já teria passado, mas tinha esperança de apanhar eventuais aguaceiros e até umas trovoadas, humm pois já era pedir demais , máquinas no carro e tripé para o que viesse, 
a chegar a rotunda de Sintra vinda do IC19, vejo que a coisa andou de pantanas, tomo a estrada para a Malveira da Serra e alguma vegetação na estrada, a coisa andou "preta", como não levei o jipe, porque a intenção era mais fazer medições e fotografar ( se pudesse claro ) fui directo a Penhinha, bom, era essa a ideia,

não, não é nenhum trilho off-road, é a estrada de acesso a Peninha, bom nem quero imaginar que velocidades de vento por aqui passaram, nem qual a velocidade deve ter alcançado no alto da Peninha, pois se na "boa" atinge-se 70 - 90 km/h sem estragos a volta, tendo eu já registado quase 106 km/h, sem que também nas redondezas estivesse algo significativo, portanto é bem possível que tivesse passado os 130 ou mais km/h,









um pouco mais a frente estava um camião dos bombeiros e estavam a cortar os pinheiros caídos, portanto hora de inverter marcha, e pensar em alternativas de ir a Penhinha, mas nem me atrevi a entrar nos caminho de terra com o carro, apesar de ser 4x4, mas não é um todo o terreno a sério, desci em direcção ao Pé da Serra, novamente muito entulho pela estrada que esteve cortada, pois no cruzamento com o principal ainda estava uma fita da GNR, sigo em direcção a Azoia, e o outro acesso por estrada estava cortado, alias estava um grande aparato de gente e GNR, não sei se aconteceu alguma coisa neste local ou perto, 
como existe um caminho de terra antes da Biscaia, e actualmente acessível até a carros ligeiros até ao largo da Peninha resolvi entrar, eu e outros com ligeiros, neste caminho pouco se notou o efeito do vento, talvez por ser vegetação mais rasteria e resistente, mas uns metros antes do largo estava mais umas árvores caídas, portanto bem agreste que esteve,

tiradas deste caminho, estava vento na casa dos 25- 30 km/h, acabei por não ir a Peninha pois o tempo como aparentemente estava incerto e tinha de deixar o carro a alguma distancia,






entretanto desci a "base" em direcção ao Guincho, mais calmo, mas ainda registei +- 35 km/h a temperatura estava amena, na casa dos 21 - 22 º C,










da praia do Guincho, ( vão mais umas quantas para o tópico do pôr do sol )






como estava mais perto da linha não me apeteceu voltar a Roca, resolvi e como não chuvia e estava relativamente pouco vento, estavam assim reunidas alguns requesitos para umas "nocturnas" e aperfeiçoar a técnica, pois nunca o tinha feito em condições ao longo da marginal,

farol do Raso,






na altura desconhecia este incidente, o navio encalhado ao largo de Cascais,






de Cascais em direcção a Lisboa, o mar "aceso" de realçar que os bares estavam fechados e para um Sábado e a hora que era, deduzo que a coisa esteva bem complicada,






São Pedro do Estoril,






Carcavelos,






Sto. Amaro a esquerda,






e por fim na Cruz Quebrada,






ainda tive esperança de ver alguma actividade eléctrica, mas ainda não foi desta.


----------



## Portugal Storms (18 Out 2015 às 11:56)

Vista da Moita em direção a Setúbal.
20,1°C
Não chove, o vento acalmou depois de soprar com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Rui Alex (18 Out 2015 às 12:18)

Amigos, onde é que encontro essas imagens de radar de grande dimensão e com um mapa do país por baixo? As do IPMA são pequenas e têm estado 1 hora desatualizadas.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (18 Out 2015 às 12:20)

Chove torrencialmente na Moita.


----------



## meko60 (18 Out 2015 às 12:23)

Parabéns ao VITOR TT pelas fotos !
Por Almada não tem chovido desde as 08:00h.


----------



## fhff (18 Out 2015 às 12:31)

Rui Alex disse:


> Amigos, onde é que encontro essas imagens de radar de grande dimensão e com um mapa do país por baixo? As do IPMA são pequenas e têm estado 1 hora desatualizadas.



No IPMA- Radar e depois selecionas radar dinamico, na coluna da direita.


----------



## Garcia (18 Out 2015 às 12:35)

Bom dia. .
Pelo que me é visível, Peniche neste momento deve estar a levar uma bela rega. .


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2015 às 12:44)

Vitor TT disse:


> Como prometido, ontem lá fui dar mais uma voltinha pela região Sintrense, tendo noção de que o pior já teria passado, mas tinha esperança de apanhar eventuais aguaceiros e até umas trovoadas, humm pois já era pedir demais , máquinas no carro e tripé para o que viesse,
> a chegar a rotunda de Sintra vinda do IC19, vejo que a coisa andou de pantanas, tomo a estrada para a Malveira da Serra e alguma vegetação na estrada, a coisa andou "preta", como não levei o jipe, porque a intenção era mais fazer medições e fotografar ( se pudesse claro ) fui directo a Penhinha, bom, era essa a ideia,
> 
> não, não é nenhum trilho off-road, é a estrada de acesso a Peninha, bom nem quero imaginar que velocidades de vento por aqui passaram, nem qual a velocidade deve ter alcançado no alto da Peninha, pois se na "boa" atinge-se 70 - 90 km/h sem estragos a volta, tendo eu já registado quase 106 km/h, sem que também nas redondezas estivesse algo significativo, portanto é bem possível que tivesse passado os 130 ou mais km/h,
> ...



Boas Vitor,

Grande reportagem, como sempre!
Sim na verdade foi um vendaval medonho, houve muitos estragos por aqui, para mais tarde recordar.
Ontem à noite, passei pela Malveira da Serra e via na no alto da serra luzes a piscar, possivelmente eram os bombeiros a limpar a estrada da serra, dia complicado para os bombeiros da região, choveram literalmente ocorrências.


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2015 às 12:51)

desiludido até agora, vejo o resto do litoral com valores bem superiores no acumulado e aqui por estes lados andam nos 3 e 4mm..., até no norte chove mais que aqui (o que não esperava) e estou a ver isto muito morto...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2015 às 12:56)

david 6 disse:


> desiludido até agora, vejo o resto do litoral com valores bem superiores no acumulado e aqui por estes lados andam nos 3 e 4mm..., até no norte chove mais que aqui (o que não esperava) e estou a ver isto muito morto...



Sem duvida, neste evento vou com 18 mm apenas, muita parra e pouca uva...
Unico apontamento relevante foi mesmo a rajada _super-sonica_, valor esse que vai perdurar por muitos anos.


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2015 às 12:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sem duvida, neste evento vou com 18 mm apenas, muita parra e pouca uva...
> Unico apontamento relevante foi mesmo a rajada super-sonica



Nem mais tal como aqui... até agora a deixar muito a desejar! O vento ontem foi bom mas nada que não tenha aqui todos os anos 1 ou 2 vezes... Todos os modelos indicavam grandes acumulações aqui e no fim ta a chover mais a norte que aqui...deposito a esperança no dia de Segunda.


----------



## Rui Alex (18 Out 2015 às 13:09)

fhff disse:


> No IPMA- Radar e depois selecionas radar dinamico, na coluna da direita.



Muito obrigado. Nunca tinha reparado nessa opção.


----------



## Portugal Storms (18 Out 2015 às 13:11)

A célula que passou pela Moita, mesmo ao lado, na Baixa da Banheira, nem pingou...


----------



## Rui Alex (18 Out 2015 às 13:12)

miguel disse:


> Nem mais tal como aqui... até agora a deixar muito a desejar! O vento ontem foi bom mas nada que não tenha aqui todos os anos 1 ou 2 vezes... Todos os modelos indicavam grandes acumulações aqui e no fim ta a chover mais a norte que aqui...deposito a esperança no dia de Segunda.




Não são valores fiáveis (pluviómetros numa varanda, enfim...) mas só esta noite o meu pluviómetro de fio, ligado a uma estação wm-918, registou 23 mm e outro, ligado a uma auriol Lidl, registou, ao lado, 18mm.


----------



## Rui Alex (18 Out 2015 às 13:13)

Portugal Storms disse:


> A célula que passou pela Moita, mesmo ao lado, na Baixa da Banheira, nem pingou...


 
Aspeto impressionante.


----------



## JAlves (18 Out 2015 às 13:22)

Vem ai uma carreirinha engraçada que, a manter-se, parece que atingirá aqui a Ramada em cheio!


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2015 às 13:24)

Rui Alex disse:


> Não são valores fiáveis (pluviómetros numa varanda, enfim...) mas só esta noite o meu pluviómetro de fio, ligado a uma estação wm-918, registou 23 mm e outro, ligado a uma auriol Lidl, registou, ao lado, 18mm.


 
Não entendi!
Onde não são valores fiáveis! o quem tem pluviometros na varanda?


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2015 às 13:27)

vejo aguaceiro para este com uma cortina de chuva (não parece muito intensa) pelo radar está a sul de coruche


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2015 às 13:28)

Miguel, vêm aí um fornada de aguaceiros, vamos ver. lol


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2015 às 13:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Miguel, vêm aí um fornada de aguaceiros, vamos ver. lol



Sim algum terá de cá bater


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2015 às 13:34)

Vitor TT disse:


> Como prometido, ontem lá fui dar mais uma voltinha pela região Sintrense, tendo noção de que o pior já teria passado, mas tinha esperança de apanhar eventuais aguaceiros e até umas trovoadas, humm pois já era pedir demais , máquinas no carro e tripé para o que viesse,
> a chegar a rotunda de Sintra vinda do IC19, vejo que a coisa andou de pantanas, tomo a estrada para a Malveira da Serra e alguma vegetação na estrada, a coisa andou "preta", como não levei o jipe, porque a intenção era mais fazer medições e fotografar ( se pudesse claro ) fui directo a Penhinha, bom, era essa a ideia,
> 
> não, não é nenhum trilho off-road, é a estrada de acesso a Peninha, bom nem quero imaginar que velocidades de vento por aqui passaram, nem qual a velocidade deve ter alcançado no alto da Peninha, pois se na "boa" atinge-se 70 - 90 km/h sem estragos a volta, tendo eu já registado quase 106 km/h, sem que também nas redondezas estivesse algo significativo, portanto é bem possível que tivesse passado os 130 ou mais km/h,
> ...


Excelentes Vitor!


----------



## Rui Alex (18 Out 2015 às 13:34)

miguel disse:


> Não entendi!
> Onde não são valores fiáveis! o quem tem pluviometros na varanda?



Porque a minha varanda tem teto, a água que capturam é a que o vento lhes atira para cima. O que joga a favor é que a varanda está voltada para SE e NE, sem qualquer obstrução em frente, e apanha chuva tocada a vento desde que sopre das direções N a S...

Idealmente o pluviómetro deveria estar num telhado, sem obstruções. O da Auriol até poderia.. Mas só posso ligar a WM-918 ao PC, a Auriol é só para referência. Além de que o seu sensor vento/termo-higrómeto começou a falhar quando apanha chuva. :P


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Out 2015 às 13:35)

Acabou de cair um bom aguaceiro em Carcavelos...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2015 às 13:36)

Bem fotogenica a celula que está a passar a Este/Nordeste de Alcabideche.
Assim dá gosto ir a janela. 
Foto tirada agora mesmo:


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 13:37)

Boas!
Por agora este evento tem sido um fiasco autênticovem relação à chuva...espero que aqueles aguaceiros que aí vêm dêem alguma coisa.
Estive perto do aeroporto, de manhã e só digo uma coisa...a torre da célula perto da ericeira é lindíssima!!! Tentei tirar fotos mas como estava no carro, não consegui nada de jeito...


----------



## Rui Alex (18 Out 2015 às 13:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem fotogenica a celula que está a passar a Este/Nordeste de Alcabideche.
> Assim dá gosto ir a janela.
> Foto tirada agora mesmo:


Sem dúvida. Uma nuvem destas é das imagens mais belas que podemos ver de uma janela. Dá vontade de apanhar um avião e ir até lá tocar "no algodão". Claro que depois podíamos não conseguir sair de lá inteiros.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2015 às 13:44)

Os aguaceiros parecem ser pujantes...


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 13:44)

Vem aí festa!! O céu está mesmo com ar disso:


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2015 às 13:49)

As próximas horas prometem ser animadas, comece então a lotaria.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (18 Out 2015 às 13:52)

Vamos la ver no que vai dar


----------



## Geiras (18 Out 2015 às 13:53)

Vem lá molho, vem!


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 13:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> As próximas horas prometem ser animadas, comece então a lotaria.


Já há uma descarga eléctrica!! Isto promete!!


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2015 às 13:57)

espero que dure é algo aqui mais para o interior


----------



## Geiras (18 Out 2015 às 14:02)

As células apresentam ecos interessantes...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2015 às 14:03)

Nova  celula a surgir no meu campo de visão a Este.
É o que eu digo, é ve-las passar.


----------



## Mike26 (18 Out 2015 às 14:05)

Aguaceiro forte a cair agora em Rio de Mouro, tal como indicado pelo radar do IPMA. Assim dá gosto fazer _nowcasting  v_amos ver o que ainda aí vem daquele aglomerado de células a S/SE_ _


----------



## DaniFR (18 Out 2015 às 14:05)

Bons acumulados nas duas EMA's de Coimbra. Resultado da precipitação forte ocorrida entre as 11h e as 12h.

Coimbra (Aeródromo): *25,8mm*
Coimbra, Bencanta: *19,8mm*


----------



## Geiras (18 Out 2015 às 14:10)

Aguaceiro torrencial neste momento em Mem-Martins!


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2015 às 14:15)

Chuva torrencial de madrugada em Oeiras. 15,4 mm acumulados na estacao Meteooeiras


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 14:17)

Célula de Mem-Martins:


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 14:17)

O vento está a aumentar de intensidade e já chuvisca


----------



## nelson972 (18 Out 2015 às 14:19)

O retrato possível da célula que está sobre o mar a W de Leiria:


----------



## TekClub (18 Out 2015 às 14:21)

Última hora: cortejo da Latada cancelado

A organização da Festa das Latas e Imposição de Insígnias acaba de anunciar o tradicional cortejo da Latada, previsto para hoje. 
Em comunicado publicado na página de Facebook da organização, a AAC informa que está decisão foi tomada devido às condições meteorológicas que se fazem sentir em Coimbra e afirma que o cortejo será realizado em data a anunciar. 
Os concertos desta noite mantêm-se inalterados.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2015 às 14:26)

Muito interessante o aspecto do céu junto à serra, isto ha coisa de cinco/dez minutos atrás.
Fotos:


----------



## Mike26 (18 Out 2015 às 14:31)

O Sol já brilha por aqui mas penso que será durante muito pouco tempo, dado o que ainda parece estar para vir.


----------



## Geiras (18 Out 2015 às 14:31)

Há pouco...


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (18 Out 2015 às 14:32)

Geiras disse:


> Há pouco...


 Estou ouvir trovões ao longe deve ser dessa célula.


----------



## jonekko (18 Out 2015 às 14:35)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Estou ouvir trovões ao longe deve ser dessa célula.


nao deve ser. Aqui na ramada nao ouvi nada.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 14:38)

Aqueles aguaceiros devem ir todos para Setúbal...
O deslocamento desta frente é para Este...


----------



## Candy (18 Out 2015 às 14:39)

Bem malta, por aqui parecia que o mundo ia desabar às 12h30!!! Eu não pude ver, estava numa cerimónia dentro de uma capela, mas foi um batulho horrível com a chuva que caía!!! O povo q estava fora da capela levou com aquilo tudo em cima. Ainda durou uns 10 minutos. Eu estava a uns 500 metros da EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro. Pelo registo das 12h00 UTC tem um acumulado de 6.3mm. Todo esse acumulado é dessa carga de água! Vá lá que parou, se não teria entrado na capela e feito estragos!


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 14:44)

Vai ser uma tarde violenta em Lisboa!

Acumulado: *10,4 mm*
Mínima: *16,7ºC*
Máxima: *19,9ºC
*
Agora com os aguaceiros é só ver a temperatura a subir e descer!
Vento moderado de S/SE


----------



## jonekko (18 Out 2015 às 14:44)

comecou a chover fraco por aqui e o vento aumentou de intensidade


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2015 às 14:45)

aguaceiro interessante a N de Coruche


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 14:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vai ser uma tarde violenta em Lisboa!
> 
> Acumulado: *10,4 mm*
> Mínima: *16,7ºC*
> ...


Parece-me que vai passar tudo de raspão...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2015 às 14:47)

Pessoal vejam os dados desta estação da Igreja Nova, Mafra.
26 mm em 5minutos! 

http://www.wunderground.com/persona...ONM3#history/tdata/s20151018/e20151018/mdaily


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 14:50)

Já começa a chover, a célula abaixo do rio Tejo ou passa aqui de raspão ou levo com um dilúvio!


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 14:53)

Evidente má distribuição de precipitação, estas células fazem acumulados grandes locais, como o valor de Igreja Nova que o jonas_87 acabou de referir, sem dúvida surpreendente, talvez nunca visto!


----------



## Jodamensil (18 Out 2015 às 14:54)

Porque dizem que vai ser uma tarde violenta em Lisboa?? O que estão a ver nos radares/ satelite que eu nao esteja? A mim parece me ser uma tarde tal como está agora. Monotona, amena e Céu nublado.


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2015 às 14:57)

a célula a N de Coruche cresceu para cima, chegou a ter ponto vermelho no radar:












já que não chove ao menos sempre dá para ir tirando umas fotos (telemovel)


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 14:58)

Jodamensil disse:


> Porque dizem que vai ser uma tarde violenta em Lisboa?? O que estão a ver nos radares/ satelite que eu nao esteja? A mim parece me ser uma tarde tal como está agora. Monotona, amena e Céu nublado.


E os aguaceiros que estão a chegar em fila?

Este primeiro parece que vai direito à baixa de Lisboa


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 14:59)

Para haver trovoada só falta haver mais desenvolvimento vertical, como não há só esperem chuva daquelas células:


----------



## Candy (18 Out 2015 às 14:59)

Cerca das 13h20.

Para nordeste











A partir daqui foram tiradas no cabo carvoeiro e marginal sul.


----------



## jonekko (18 Out 2015 às 15:00)

Panorama atual por aqui. Curto aguaceiro e 20º.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 15:02)

Candy disse:


> Cerca das 13h20.
> 
> Para nordeste
> 
> ...


Fantástico!!!! Que bigorna linda daquela célula!!


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 15:02)

Já chove moderadamente


----------



## Candy (18 Out 2015 às 15:11)

Deve estar a chover a potes, na zona rural de Peniche! Pelo que se vê no radar e mapa dinâmico!...

Há registos de descargas eléctricas por cá, mas devem ter sido fracas pois não ouvi nada!!!


----------



## Candy (18 Out 2015 às 15:18)

Nordeste




[Leste
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Estas levam actividade eléctrica. Abri a janela e assim sim ouvem-se roncos bem grossos.


----------



## Aspvl (18 Out 2015 às 15:19)

Boa tarde! 

Por aqui, à excepção de dois aguaceiros fortes, um de madrugada e outro ao início da manhã, nada de especial aconteceu.
Pelo que se vê no radar o que a tarde nos reserva é a clássica lotaria... Parece-me, contudo, que será apenas chuva, ou seja, nada de «festa»...
O sol espreita de vez em quando!


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2015 às 15:23)

Aqui já nao chove desde as 7 e tal da manha, desde isso o céu tem estado nublado, e agora mesmo comecei a ouvir uns trovoes.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 15:31)

Finalmente!! Trovoada!! Já não as ouvia desde Abril!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Out 2015 às 15:42)

Aqui por Carcavelos nada ouvi.


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2015 às 15:42)

Aqui a desilusão é quase completa...

20,2ºC
85%Hr
9,2mm
vento nulo

Aguaceiros a SW que não a meio de cá chegarem e vão morrendo pelo caminho...


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 15:46)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Aqui por Carcavelos nada ouvi.


Eu ouvi algo mesmo muito parecido com trovoada, até pensei que era um avião mas o barulho foi muito rápido. Fui ver o radar e não vi nada por isso não sei...


----------



## bmelo (18 Out 2015 às 16:08)

*Acham que vai entrar por Portugal a dentro ou vai distanciar-se ?*


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 16:12)

bmelo disse:


> *Acham que vai entrar por Portugal a dentro ou vai distanciar-se ?*


Referes-te a quê?


----------



## bmelo (18 Out 2015 às 16:16)

Tiagolco disse:


> Referes-te a quê?


----------



## cristiana Morgado (18 Out 2015 às 16:16)

Eu bem vi que esta coisinha toda de alertas e bla blas não passavam tudo ao lado..
E pelo que acompanhei nada mesmo de extraordinário, ok que  o vendaval de ontem foi qualquer coisita .. Mas ..
Nem descargas nem nada bolas


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 16:21)

bmelo disse:


>


Vai em direcção ao algarve e Espanha...


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 16:22)

cristiana Morgado disse:


> Eu bem vi que esta coisinha toda de alertas e bla blas não passavam tudo ao lado..
> E pelo que acompanhei nada mesmo de extraordinário, ok que  o vendaval de ontem foi qualquer coisita .. Mas ..
> Nem descargas nem nada bolas


Ainda temos amanhã


----------



## Aspvl (18 Out 2015 às 16:27)

No radar vê-se chuva sobre Lisboa, porém, aqui, nem uma pinga!


----------



## Rachie (18 Out 2015 às 16:28)

Chuva moderada em Cacilhas. Pareceu-me ver um clarão mas não ouvi nada


----------



## Geopower (18 Out 2015 às 16:28)

a reportar da margem sul: Aroeira. aguaceiro fraco a moderado desde há 20 minutos. 18,6*C.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 16:28)

Vai começar a chover bem por todo o distrito de Lisboa:


----------



## Aspvl (18 Out 2015 às 16:30)

Finalmente começa a chover!


----------



## Rachie (18 Out 2015 às 16:32)

E já corre a "ribeira Elias Garcia" :-D


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2015 às 16:34)

chove em todo lado menos aqui, por aqui faz sol!!!


----------



## bmelo (18 Out 2015 às 16:36)

*cai uns pingos...*


----------



## Aspvl (18 Out 2015 às 16:37)

Chove forte!


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Out 2015 às 16:40)

Trovão agora mesmo.


----------



## Rachie (18 Out 2015 às 16:41)

AndréFrade disse:


> Trovão agora mesmo.


Também se ouviu aqui


----------



## Pedro Mindz (18 Out 2015 às 16:55)

Caiem algumas pingas do chão mas nada de ameaçador, parece que o pior já passou (se é que veio).
É pena


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 16:59)

Tudo o que chega a Lisboa parece morrer...


----------



## hugo ricardo (18 Out 2015 às 17:04)

grande carga de agua a cair neste momento em Alfeizerao


----------



## bmelo (18 Out 2015 às 17:16)

caem uns pingos grossos por aqui...


----------



## Garcia (18 Out 2015 às 17:36)

Deixo-vos algumas fotos ainda relativamente à ventania de *ontem* (dia 17)... tal como a @Candy relatou ontem em relação aos estragos em Peniche, na Lourinhã foi basicamente igual.. muitas antenas partidas/vergadas em cima de telhados, algumas telhas voaram e enumeras árvores caídas ou trancas partidas um pouco por todo o concelho.. 




After Wind_Storm @ Lourinhã by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




After Wind_Storm @ Lourinhã by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




After Wind_Storm @ Lourinhã by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




After Wind_Storm @ Lourinhã by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

reparem mais ao pormenor o que aconteceu no parque estacionamento do LIDL Lourinhã... reparem que a primeira coisa a ceder na estrutura foi na base que não foi arrancada do chão, foi vergada...




After Wind_Storm @ Lourinhã by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

só depois é que deve ter encostado à esquina do muro de betão e vincado por ali...




After Wind_Storm @ Lourinhã by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

teve força para isso e para partir duas árvores (não muito grandes) que passavam por detrás dos toldos.. logo o toldo ao vergar para cima, as árvores ficaram por detrás destes a "ajudar" para que não verga-se mais... nada disso.. foi as árvores à vida também.. 




After Wind_Storm @ Lourinhã by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




After Wind_Storm @ Lourinhã by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




After Wind_Storm @ Lourinhã by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




After Wind_Storm @ Lourinhã by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2015 às 17:42)

enquanto muitos do litoral tem corredor de aguaceiros eu aqui tenho corredor de céu azul e sol, que tristeza, estou bastante chateado e desapontado com o dia de hoje....


----------



## jonekko (18 Out 2015 às 17:49)

resolvi dar um salto até á serra da amoreira e o panorama é este. Ameaça mas nao passa disto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2015 às 17:59)

Aqui o sol ainda deu para aquecer esta tarde de domingo.
máxima de 22.3ºC


----------



## bpereira (18 Out 2015 às 18:12)

david 6 disse:


> enquanto muitos do litoral tem corredor de aguaceiros eu aqui tenho corredor de céu azul e sol, que tristeza, estou bastante chateado e desapontado com o dia de hoje....


Deixa lá, não és o único. Aqui também só durante a madrugada e um pouco de manhã é que choveu, de resto tem passado tudo ao lado. Parece que por Coimbra tem estado a chover bem conforme fotos tiradas do Facebook. Parece que o túnel da entrada de Coimbra inundou, mas isso já é hábito.










Foto virada a este





Foto virada a oeste


----------



## Candy (18 Out 2015 às 18:14)

cristiana Morgado disse:


> Eu bem vi que esta coisinha toda de alertas e bla blas não passavam tudo ao lado..
> E pelo que acompanhei nada mesmo de extraordinário, ok que  o vendaval de ontem foi qualquer coisita .. Mas ..
> Nem descargas nem nada bolas


Esta "coisinha toda de alertas e bla blas" Arrancou telhas a uma igreja que recentemente foi alvo de obras pelo IPPAR, arrancou telhas de habitações, que nem sequer foram contabilizados nos estragos, arrancou árvores, levou pessoas ao hospital e muito mais!!! Garanto que a última coisa de que quem andava na rua, a responder aos pedidos de ajuda das pessoas, era de descargas eléctricas para lhes dificultar o trabalho!!!
Somos todos amantes de meteorologia e gostamos de ver estes eventos, mas temos de ter algum cuidado com o que dizemos ou desejamos pois depressa se passa de um cenário "engraçado" para um cenário de desastre completo!!!
Quanto ao dia de hoje... eu vou ali dizer a quem ficou com a casa inundada, esta manhã, que não aconteceu nada de extraordinário!

Temos de ter um pouco mais de tacto na forma como demonstramos os nossos desejos ou na forma em como eles não saíram logrados.
Os avisos foram emitidos e muito bem. Não são emitidos para um local em especial mas sim para determinada zona portanto se se emite um aviso e nós não vimos nada, não quer dizer que na terra ao lado não tenha havido nada.

Peço desculpa, mas estes "bla blas" de que "eu bem vi que passava tudo ao lado..." e chamar de coisita o vendaval de ontem!...

Vou-me retirar!...
Haja bom senso.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 18:27)

Enfim...
Tantos aguaceiros a dirigirem-se para Lisboa e dissipam-se mal passam o Tejo...
Agora o céu está a limpar e os pássaros a cantar


----------



## Garcia (18 Out 2015 às 18:35)

@Candy tenho fotos dessa célula de hoje que atingiu Peniche pela hora de almoço, vista desde a "Lourinhã". .
Mais logo já coloco. . Eu bem disse aqui na altura, que Peniche devia estar a levar uma boa rega. .


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2015 às 19:08)

Boa tarde, hoje sim choveu bem mais do que ontem por aqui, pelas 2h e 30m da madrugada começou a chover moderadamente e não mais parou até meio da manha sempre em regime de aguaceiros moderados/fortes. Ainda há coisa de 2h voltou a cair um aguaceiro forte mas por agora está tudo mais calmo.


----------



## Prates (18 Out 2015 às 19:18)

Boa tarde, foto de hoje às 14:14, vista para Oeste, ficando Loures no canto inferior esquerdo e o MARL mesmo em frente.



Cloudy skies by Mauro Prates, no Flickr


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Out 2015 às 19:24)

Encontrei este video no facebook.. 
Na praia da Foz do Arelho um quiosque a ser 'arrancado' pela força do vento..

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1235332989826180&id=100000484732298


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2015 às 19:34)

Boas,

*17,5ºC*

Foto tirada ha pouco, estacionamento do MiniPreço de Birre(Cascais)
Enfim, foi um vendaval brutal.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 19:47)

Tiagolco disse:


> Enfim...
> Tantos aguaceiros a dirigirem-se para Lisboa e dissipam-se mal passam o Tejo...
> Agora o céu está a limpar e os pássaros a cantar


A chuva parece ir toda para Setúbal mas com a rotação da depressão pode ainda chegar cá...


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 19:54)

Neste momento vento nulo

Para Lisboa vai ser um constante "acerta ou não acerta" hoje e amanhã, mas tudo o que vier para terra é bem-vindo!


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2015 às 19:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A chuva parece ir toda para Setúbal mas com a rotação da depressão pode ainda chegar cá...



Não digas essas coisas que as pessoas ainda acreditam que tem estado a chover em Setúbal, terra em que este evento teve até agora quase nenhum efeito tirando meia hora de vento mais forte... 

Passou o dia sem cair uma única gota... valeu os 9,2mm da madrugada para salvar mais ou menos o dia

Máxima de 21,3ºC
Mínima de 16,1ºC

Rajada máxima hoje 42km/h


----------



## Tufao André (18 Out 2015 às 20:05)

Madrugada e inicio da manhã bem chuvosa, com aguaceiros fortes/muito fortes mas de curta duração! Destaque para o rain rate do aguaceiro mais intenso do dia às 7h30 de *195.1 mm/h*!!!  
Toda a manha a situação foi calma com o céu apenas muito nublado. Durante a tarde a coisa voltou a animar mais com o regresso dos aguaceiros que foram para todos os gostos (fracos, moderados e fortes) mas também não foram muito prolongados no tempo. Agora mais para o final da tarde parou a chuva, a nebulosidade foi diminuindo gradualmente e o vento está fraco. Hoje apenas soprou fraco a moderado como se quer.
Acumulado do dia segue nos *8.4 mm *para já...


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 20:10)

miguel disse:


> Não digas essas coisas que as pessoas ainda acreditam que tem estado a chover em Setúbal, terra em que este evento teve até agora quase nenhum efeito tirando meia hora de vento mais forte...
> 
> Passou o dia sem cair uma única gota... valeu os 9,2mm da madrugada para salvar mais ou menos o dia
> 
> ...



Há uma célula sobre o Sado e outra a caminho da Arrábida!


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2015 às 20:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Há uma célula sobre o Sado e outra a caminho da Arrábida!



Ok quando chover aqui uns pingos eu digo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 20:15)

Pelos modelos parece que no máximo Lisboa tem mais uns aguaceiros fracos ou moderados, previsão de acumulado de 3 mm para amanhã... Podia ser pior, ao menos chove!


----------



## bmelo (18 Out 2015 às 20:23)

Prates disse:


> Boa tarde, foto de hoje às 14:14, vista para Oeste, ficando Loures no canto inferior esquerdo e o MARL mesmo em frente.
> 
> 
> 
> Cloudy skies by Mauro Prates, no Flickr




somos "vizinhos"


----------



## TekClub (18 Out 2015 às 20:28)

não percebi o porque do aviso amarelo para coimbra das 19 as 21...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2015 às 20:46)

Desculpem a partilha a conta gotas, aqui vai mais um video, desta feita na Guia em Cascais.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 21:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A chuva parece ir toda para Setúbal mas com a rotação da depressão pode ainda chegar cá...


Eu já perdi as esperanças...
Até no norte choveu e chove mais...


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2015 às 21:29)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
O petroleiro que encalhou no sábado junto à marina de Cascais já está a caminho dos estaleiros de Setúbal. A operação terminou com sucesso. Os sete rebocadores destacados para o local conseguiram arrastar este navio.


----------



## Garcia (18 Out 2015 às 21:44)

algumas fotos que fui tirando ao longo do dia... todas elas nos arredores da Lourinhã..

11H39m



Storm Clouds by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Storm Clouds by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Storm Clouds by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

11h49m



Storm Clouds by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Storm Clouds by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

12h13m... penso que esta foi a célula que foi desenvolvendo enquanto passava por aqui e descarregou uma boa rega sobre Peniche, tal como a @Candy relatou à pouco que tinha caído muita água por volta das 12h30m.. certa altura o radar chegou a apresentar um ponto de eco vermelho..



Storm Clouds by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Storm Clouds by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Storm Clouds by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

12h15m




Storm Clouds by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Storm Clouds by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Storm Clouds by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

12h17m



Storm Clouds by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Storm Clouds by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

12h25m



Storm Clouds by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Storm Clouds by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Storm Clouds by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

12h26m.. aqui Peniche já não se via no horizonte.. (bem visível daqui em boas condições)



Storm Clouds by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Storm Clouds by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Storm Clouds by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

12h28m



Storm Clouds by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

12h30m



Storm Clouds by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

12h31m.. já se começava a ver a Berlenga...



Storm Clouds by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr


----------



## Savn (18 Out 2015 às 21:52)

Fotos das instalações do Clube Atlético do Cadaval, completamente 'destelhado'..


Para visualizar as fotografias num plano maior, basta carregar em cima da foto pretendida.


----------



## bmelo (18 Out 2015 às 21:54)

*chove muito...*


----------



## DRC (18 Out 2015 às 21:58)

Acaba de cair uma forte chuvada na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## trincalhetas (18 Out 2015 às 22:00)

Pelo menos durante 15minutos,entretanto ja diminuiu bastante.


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2015 às 22:01)

Bom aguaceiro por aqui o primeiro desde a ultima madrugada...

O acumulado passou para 10,8mm

18,0ºC


----------



## bmelo (18 Out 2015 às 22:01)

DRC disse:


> Acaba de cair uma forte chuvada na Póvoa de Santa Iria.




*meu vizinho !    aqui também choveu bastante !   *


----------



## bmelo (18 Out 2015 às 22:04)

DRC disse:


> Acaba de cair uma forte chuvada na Póvoa de Santa Iria.





trincalhetas disse:


> Pelo menos durante 15minutos,entretanto ja diminuiu bastante.




Deve ter sido esta carga...


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2015 às 22:05)

eu hoje estou com tanta sorte que até tenho aguaceiro mesmo encostadinho à fajarda (segundo o radar) e não cai nem 1 pingo, só aqui dá para explicar bem como foi o dia de hoje


----------



## Teles (18 Out 2015 às 22:12)

Algumas fotos tiradas hoje:


----------



## Garcia (18 Out 2015 às 22:15)

vista agora para E / SE..
16h26m



Sem título by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sem título by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sem título by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

18h07m.. Serra de Montejunto ao fundo



Sem título by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

18h50m.. Pôr do sol.. oculto.. em Praia Porto Dinheiro..



Sem título by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sem título by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr

foi para matar saudades da minha Canon..


----------



## jonekko (18 Out 2015 às 22:18)

chove vem na ramada


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 22:19)

david 6 disse:


> eu hoje estou com tanta sorte que até tenho aguaceiro mesmo encostadinho à fajarda (segundo o radar) e não cai nem 1 pingo, só aqui dá para explicar bem como foi o dia de hoje


Por aqui foi a mesma coisa. Vi um aguaceiro forte a passar mesmo ao lado de onde eu vivo...
Irrita imenso!! E para piorar, choveu mais no interior norte e centro do que aqui...
Só devo ter acumulado uns 20 mm, com sorte! E estavam previstos uns 80...
Enfim...


----------



## bmelo (18 Out 2015 às 22:22)

*chove moderadamente...*


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2015 às 22:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Só devo ter acumulado uns 20 mm, com sorte! E estavam previstos uns 80...
> Enfim...



Quem me dera!! isso não acumulei aqui estes dois dias...

Tenho 19,6mm ontem e hoje... e aqui era dos sítios em que mais acumulava nos modelos


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2015 às 22:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por aqui foi a mesma coisa. Vi um aguaceiro forte a passar mesmo ao lado de onde eu vivo...
> Irrita imenso!! E para piorar, choveu mais no interior norte e centro do que aqui...
> Só devo ter acumulado uns 20 mm, com sorte! E estavam previstos uns 80...
> Enfim...



quem me dera ter acumulado 20mm hoje, eu nem nos dois dias tenho isso... amanhã já estou em Lisboa com a sorte que tenho vai chover aqui e em Lisboa não


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 22:46)

miguel disse:


> Quem me dera!! isso não acumulei aqui estes dois dias...
> 
> Tenho 19,6mm ontem e hoje... e aqui era dos sítios em que mais acumulava nos modelos


Aqui também só foi nestes dois dias 20mm...
Enfim, é que até no norte choveu mais!! Que raiva!!


----------



## Candy (18 Out 2015 às 22:48)

Garcia disse:


> 12h13m... penso que esta foi a célula que foi desenvolvendo enquanto passava por aqui e descarregou uma boa rega sobre Peniche, tal como a @Candy relatou à pouco que tinha caído muita água por volta das 12h30m.. certa altura o radar chegou a apresentar um ponto de eco vermelho..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wouuuu... mesmo com as imagens, ninguém sonha o barulho que aquilo fez!... Tenho pena que onde eu estava, Capela de Nossa Srª dos Remédios junto ao Cabo Carvoeiro, não poderia sair de forma nenhuma para registar, mas foi medonho ouvir o barulho sem ver o que se estava a passar cá fora!!!

Obrigada pelas fotos


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 22:49)

david 6 disse:


> quem me dera ter acumulado 20mm hoje, eu nem nos dois dias tenho isso... amanhã já estou em Lisboa com a sorte que tenho vai chover aqui e em Lisboa não


20mm foram nestes dois dias...
Se houvesse trovoada hoje ou ontem já ficaria satisfeito mas nem isso aconteceu...
Veremos amanhã...


----------



## rozzo (18 Out 2015 às 22:52)

caros colegas, só para relembrar que é um tópico de Seguimento, não de Lamento!   Obrigado!


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2015 às 22:54)

Afinal a rotação da depressão fez mesmo chegar alguma chuva à zona este de Lisboa


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 22:54)

rozzo disse:


> caros colegas, só para relembrar que é um tópico de Seguimento, não de Lamento!   Obrigado!


Desculpa  mas isto irrita um bocado...


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2015 às 22:59)

Aquela frente a Oeste deverá chegar ao litoral centro nas próximas horas:


----------



## DaniFR (18 Out 2015 às 23:10)

Por Coimbra foi um bom dia em termos de precipitação. Superou largamente as últimas previsões dos principais modelos.

Coimbra, Bencanta: *41,8mm  *(19,9mm - Máx. horário)
Coimbra (Aeródromo): *39,1mm *(25,8mm - Máx. horário)


----------



## Garcia (18 Out 2015 às 23:59)

Já não esperava chuva, mas ainda aqui veio/está a cair um breve aguaceiro. .


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2015 às 00:16)

Tiagolco disse:


> Aquela frente a Oeste deverá chegar ao litoral centro nas próximas horas:


Deve ser tudo virga, para além de que o GFS prevê que se dissipe e que entre tudo a sul.


----------



## cristiana Morgado (19 Out 2015 às 01:14)

Candy disse:


> Esta "coisinha toda de alertas e bla blas" Arrancou telhas a uma igreja que recentemente foi alvo de obras pelo IPPAR, arrancou telhas de habitações, que nem sequer foram contabilizados nos estragos, arrancou árvores, levou pessoas ao hospital e muito mais!!! Garanto que a última coisa de que quem andava na rua, a responder aos pedidos de ajuda das pessoas, era de descargas eléctricas para lhes dificultar o trabalho!!!
> Somos todos amantes de meteorologia e gostamos de ver estes eventos, mas temos de ter algum cuidado com o que dizemos ou desejamos pois depressa se passa de um cenário "engraçado" para um cenário de desastre completo!!!
> Quanto ao dia de hoje... eu vou ali dizer a quem ficou com a casa inundada, esta manhã, que não aconteceu nada de extraordinário!
> 
> ...





Por favor 
Logicamente quando referi que  não foi nada de extraordinário, é sim ao facto de que , nós estamos num cantinho a beira mar plantado referente a alertas de lá de fora que nem são por vezes tão proferidas ,e são sim esses são de fenomenos extremos com cenários que não preciso mencionar porque  também o sabe  .
E se formos a reparar muitos dos danos causados pelo fim de semana  tambem poderiam ser evitados , alerta foi dado , e sabe-se que  não há atenção e cuidados no reforçamento para casos que possam acontecer , se fosse algo mais sério como eu pensava que poderia vir ocorrer assim que alertaram haveria casos bem mais graves do que se constatou .
Agora vir com esse seu comentário de imperador do bom senso peço imensa desculpa mas para mim não.
Uma coisa é eu gostar de ver a força da natureza e mostrar que esperava mais, outra é deduzir que os  estragos e acidentes causados, a mim passou ao lado .

Mas pronto cada um interpreta como entender


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2015 às 01:57)

Esta nem o IPMA esperava! Célula passou mesmo em cima da estação de Leiria (Aeródromo), a outra ficou-se pelos 0,2mm! O poder local das células aqui bem visível  23h UTC


----------



## Geopower (19 Out 2015 às 08:47)

bom dia. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco. 16,4*C.


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Out 2015 às 09:17)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês amanheceu com céu muito nublado, vento e aguaceiros. Surpresa para mim foi a temperatura: às 6h30 estavam 12º e agora estão 14º na minha Auriol. Outono cheio de personalidade este de 2015


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2015 às 09:18)

céu encoberto em lisboa


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Out 2015 às 09:19)

Geopower disse:


> bom dia. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco. 16,4*C.


16,4 aí em Telheiras? Ou está no Ribatejo?


----------



## bmelo (19 Out 2015 às 09:45)

pela Póvoa de Santa Iria e por Vialonga muitas nuvens mas nada de chuva.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2015 às 10:28)

pingou aqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Out 2015 às 10:58)

Por aqui ontem ao final da noite caiu uns aguaceiros moderados, que durou pouco mais de cinco minutos.
Hoje o dia acordou logo com sol e o céu continua praticamente limpo.
Já hoje de manha ouvi o comboio a apitar e mesmo o barulho que ele faz a circular nos carris, os antigos daqui costumam dizer que é "sinal" que vem mais chuva, o que é certo é que o comboio esteve todo o verão sem se ouvir, e que desde á uns 15 dias atrás que se ouve todos os dias.
É claro, que isto é um "ditado" já antigo, e nao de ter ligação com a meteorologia, a estação mais próxima ainda fica situada a uns 15 quilómetros.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2015 às 11:03)

já faz sol em Lisboa


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2015 às 11:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui ontem ao final da noite caiu uns aguaceiros moderados, que durou pouco mais de cinco minutos.
> Hoje o dia acordou logo com sol e o céu continua praticamente limpo.
> Já hoje de manha ouvi o comboio a apitar e mesmo o barulho que ele faz a circular nos carris, os antigos daqui costumam dizer que é "sinal" que vem mais chuva, o que é certo é que o comboio esteve todo o verão sem se ouvir, e que desde á uns 15 dias atrás que se ouve todos os dias.
> É claro, que isto é um "ditado" já antigo, e nao de ter ligação com a meteorologia, a estação mais próxima ainda fica situada a uns 15 quilómetros.



eu penso que seja por causa da humidade, que o som se propaga melhor, eu na Fajarda também passa lá o comboio e no verão oiço-o só à noite (que é quando há mais humidade), mas depois de inverno já o oiço mais vezes durante o dia


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2015 às 11:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui ontem ao final da noite caiu uns aguaceiros moderados, que durou pouco mais de cinco minutos.
> Hoje o dia acordou logo com sol e o céu continua praticamente limpo.
> Já hoje de manha ouvi o comboio a apitar e mesmo o barulho que ele faz a circular nos carris, os antigos daqui costumam dizer que é "sinal" que vem mais chuva, o que é certo é que o comboio esteve todo o verão sem se ouvir, e que desde á uns 15 dias atrás que se ouve todos os dias.
> É claro, que isto é um "ditado" já antigo, e nao de ter ligação com a meteorologia, a estação mais próxima ainda fica situada a uns 15 quilómetros.


Offtopic: Talvez pelo facto de a velocidade do som ser maior com o aumento da humidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2015 às 11:10)

Mínima: *15ºC*
Vamos ver se aqui ainda cai alguma chuva!
Céu nublado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2015 às 11:11)

david 6 disse:


> eu penso que seja por causa da humidade, que o som se propaga melhor, eu na Fajarda também passa lá o comboio e no verão oiço-o só à noite (que é quando há mais humidade), mas depois de inverno já o oiço mais vezes durante o dia


Pensas e tens razão


----------



## Geopower (19 Out 2015 às 11:32)

Maria Papoila disse:


> 16,4 aí em Telheiras? Ou está no Ribatejo?


registada em Telheiras.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (19 Out 2015 às 11:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui ontem ao final da noite caiu uns aguaceiros moderados, que durou pouco mais de cinco minutos.
> Hoje o dia acordou logo com sol e o céu continua praticamente limpo.
> Já hoje de manha ouvi o comboio a apitar e mesmo o barulho que ele faz a circular nos carris, os antigos daqui costumam dizer que é "sinal" que vem mais chuva, o que é certo é que o comboio esteve todo o verão sem se ouvir, e que desde á uns 15 dias atrás que se ouve todos os dias.
> É claro, que isto é um "ditado" já antigo, e nao de ter ligação com a meteorologia, a estação mais próxima ainda fica situada a uns 15 quilómetros.


Possivelmente terá a ver com a direcção do vento!


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 12:58)

Boa tarde

Ficam para já dois vídeos de *ontem dia 18* que ilustram muito bem o decorrer do dia.

Primeira metade da manhã, cumulus a formarem-se, pequenas células com aguaceiros esporádicos; já no fim a primeira grande célula com uma gigantesca bigorna e alguns mammatus:

Até ao início da tarde, continuam a passar grandes bigornas e finalmente chegam as células mais pesadas com aguaceiros moderados:

*Extremos de ontem*:

*17,3ºC / 19,8ºC*, humidade entre 80% e 93%.

Precipitação acumulada nas estação aqui do bairro: *9,9 mm*, quase toda num período de chuva entre as 3h e as 7h da madrugada.
*
Hoje*:
Só há dados a partir das 9:44, quando a temperatura era de *16,5ºC* e a humidade *89%*.

Agora, 18,7ºC com 82%.

Não choveu ainda hoje significativamente, só uma chuva fraca que nada acumulou.

Céu encoberto a 7/8 com nebulosidade média e alta, alguns cumulus humilis e estratocumulus em linhas sul-norte.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 13:05)

Teles disse:


> Fica aqui o registo do braço que passou mesmo aqui:





Teles disse:


> Um Cirrus mammatus ondulatus espectacular que apareceu quase ao final do dia:



 os teus registos são sempre impressionantes!




Iuri disse:


> Marginal junto a Oeiras



Isto esteve bastante difícil por aqui, situação incomum deveras.



Candy disse:


> Então é assim... eu ainda fui ao Cabo Carvoeiro esta tarde... subi ao terraço do restaurante na ponta do cabo e tirei estas fotos



Fotos liindas!



Candy disse:


> Depois aconteceu isto... e passei-me! Sou doida mas nem tanto!!!



Já apanhei destas mesmo na cara.  não foi interessante.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2015 às 13:15)

agora tou em Lisboa e está a chover na Fajarda  e na zona de Coruche


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Out 2015 às 13:24)

Geopower disse:


> registada em Telheiras.


Pois é. Tenho a Auriol no meu pequeno jardim e que dá apenas a temperatura naquele local especifico. Nada fiável, portanto. Bom mas que estava um friozinho esta manhã, isso é verdade!


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 13:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> falamos ontem da serra, encontrei isto, certamente uma pequena amostra do que ontem se passou por lá.



 é verdade... aquilo foi terrivel, durante a semana vou contabilizar. Foi a direcção do vento a causa da pior devastação, as árvores não cresceram habituadas a ventos fortes de SE, virou-lhes as raízes ao contrário.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 13:40)

Vitor TT disse:


> estavam assim reunidas alguns requesitos para umas "nocturnas" e aperfeiçoar a técnica, pois nunca o tinha feito em condições ao longo da marginal,



 fotos fantásticas! Parabéns, a técnica já está  , a arte sempre esteve! Grande reportagem, infelizmente de uma muito triste ocorrência. Digo-vos que a serra está num processo imparável de perda de grandes zonas de mata.


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2015 às 13:47)

Aqui é mais um dia de palha... acumulados uns brutais 0,2mm hoje, pelo menos até agora! 

Mínima de 14,7ºC

Agora estão 19,8ºC, 82%Hr, 1006,0hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Out 2015 às 13:54)

Depois de uma bonita manha de sol, temos agora o céu nublado, e 21.7ºC actuais
mínima de 15.6ºC


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 14:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pessoal vejam os dados desta estação da Igreja Nova, Mafra.
> 26 mm em 5minutos!
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/persona...ONM3#history/tdata/s20151018/e20151018/mdaily



Alguém apanhou o detalhe do radar dinâmico nesta altura? Este valor parece-me impossível. Seria absolutamente excepcional, nunca vi isso por aqui, nem as condições estavam propícias a tal.







Imagens do radar nesse período, não há ecos que suportem uma tal intensidade:












Alguém lavou o pluviómetro com uma mangueirada.


----------



## bmelo (19 Out 2015 às 14:36)

david 6 disse:


> agora tou em Lisboa e está a chover na Fajarda  e na zona de Coruche




só chove quando não estás em casa...


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 14:39)

Candy disse:


> A partir daqui foram tiradas no cabo carvoeiro e marginal sul.



 espectaculares! Fotos belíssimas! 

Acho que essa célula se via daqui.


----------



## bmelo (19 Out 2015 às 14:42)

*Levará a zona de Lisboa com esta carga toda ?*


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 14:46)

cristiana Morgado disse:


> Eu bem vi que esta coisinha toda de alertas e bla blas não passavam tudo ao lado..
> E pelo que acompanhei nada mesmo de extraordinário, ok que o vendaval de ontem foi qualquer coisita .. Mas ..
> Nem descargas nem nada bolas


  acho uma falta de respeito por quem sofreu danos pessoais e materiais com o temporal. Talvez seja melhor informares-te melhor e seguires este tópico atentamente antes de pensar em fazer uma afirmação dessas.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 14:49)

bmelo disse:


> Levará a zona de Lisboa com esta carga toda ?



Estas imagens em formato PNG são muito pesadas aqui para o seguimento, têm quase 2 Mb, abrem muito lentamente até num computador.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 14:58)

Garcia disse:


> Deixo-vos algumas fotos ainda relativamente à ventania de *ontem* (dia 17)... tal como a @Candy relatou ontem em relação aos estragos em Peniche, na Lourinhã foi basicamente igual..



Boa reportagem, mostra muito bem os detalhes reveladores da força do vento.



jonekko disse:


> esolvi dar um salto até á serra da amoreira e o panorama é este.



Belas fotos de um ponto de vista já famoso e um excelente miradouro do céu!


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2015 às 15:01)

bmelo disse:


> *Levará a zona de Lisboa com esta carga toda ?*


Não vai afetar...
O algarve para variar é que vai levar com isso tudo...


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 15:10)

Prates disse:


> foto de hoje às 14:14, vista para Oeste



 



Garcia disse:


> algumas fotos que fui tirando ao longo do dia... todas elas nos arredores da Lourinhã..



Excelentes apanhados!



Garcia disse:


> vista agora para E / SE..



Muito bom!



Garcia disse:


> foi para matar saudades da minha Canon..


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 15:12)

Tiagolco disse:


> Desculpa  mas isto irrita um bocado...



Seguimento livre...


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 15:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já hoje de manha ouvi o comboio a apitar e mesmo o barulho que ele faz a circular nos carris, os antigos daqui costumam dizer que é "sinal" que vem mais chuva, o que é certo é que o comboio esteve todo o verão sem se ouvir, e que desde á uns 15 dias atrás que se ouve todos os dias.



Aqui em Carcavelos acontece o mesmo quando o vento sopra do quadrante Leste ou nordeste, mas também parece variável conforme a humidade, mas não tenho explicação.


----------



## Geopower (19 Out 2015 às 15:33)

a reportar da baixa de Lisboa. Aguaceiro fraco neste momento. Vento fraco. Ar carregado de humidade.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 15:44)

O filme completo do temporal de sábado dia 17, visto da primeira fila.

Devido à velocidade do evento e do vento, vê-se melhor em velocidade 0,5 ou 0,25x, e se possível em HD 

Amanhecer, primeiros aguaceiros e o vento a acelerar:

Aproximação e passagem da espiral em torno do centro (o "gancho"), rotação do vento de ESE para SSW:

Início da tarde, na retaguarda do centro, fluxo de sudoeste onde a organização das nuvens é difícil:

Com o avanço da tarde é arrastada nebulosidade alta e o ar húmido continua a fluir de sudoeste. Nesta altura já o centro se afastava da costa a norte de Peniche:

(continua)

Edição: esqueci-me de referir o arco-íris intermitente do lado direito no primeiro vídeo.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2015 às 17:02)

chove em Lisboa


----------



## Teles (19 Out 2015 às 17:03)

Chuvada forte por aqui confesso que não estava á espera!


----------



## bmelo (19 Out 2015 às 17:07)

*pela Póvoa de Santa Iria caem uns pingos...*


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 17:31)

Teles disse:


> Chuvada forte por aqui confesso que não estava á espera!




Caíu aqui também um aguaceiro. Estas células vêm de sueste:







Uma a descarregar bem no oceano aqui em frente.

Nas abertas para sueste vêem-se topos de várias.


----------



## Geiras (19 Out 2015 às 17:36)

Estou a gostar do desenvolvimento de células no Sul com destino a NO....o GFS prevê precipitação para esta região agora ao final da tarde...veremos.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 17:49)

Geiras disse:


> Estou a gostar do desenvolvimento de células no Sul com destino a NO....o GFS prevê precipitação para esta região agora ao final da tarde...veremos.



Há trovoada nas células do Alentejo, talvez ainda chegue cá alguma coisa.


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2015 às 17:51)

Aqui acabou por chover mais alguma coisa durante a tarde...o acumulado vai em 1,8mm, agora está bastante escuro a SE e vem lá mais chuva, vamos ver quanto mais acumula, é o evento fraquinho a dar as ultimas... 

Máxima 20,2ºC
Mínima 14,7ºC

Rajada máxima: 27km/h até ao momento..


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2015 às 17:58)

StormRic disse:


> Há trovoada nas células do Alentejo, talvez ainda chegue cá alguma coisa.


Já enfraqueceu...
Os últimos aguaceiros deste evento estão a chegar.


----------



## bpereira (19 Out 2015 às 18:07)

jotajota disse:


> Possivelmente terá a ver com a direcção do vento!





david 6 disse:


> eu penso que seja por causa da humidade, que o som se propaga melhor, eu na Fajarda também passa lá o comboio e no verão oiço-o só à noite (que é quando há mais humidade), mas depois de inverno já o oiço mais vezes durante o dia


Tens razão jotajota. Onde vivia quando era miúdo sempre que o vento estava de sul o comboio ouvia-se como se tivéssemos ao pé.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 18:09)

Belo céu agora!


----------



## Geopower (19 Out 2015 às 19:01)

por Telheiras aguaceiro fraco de curta duração. 19.8ºC. Vento fraco.
Vista para S/SW.


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2015 às 19:05)

chove fraco, acumulados 3,0mm

19,0ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Out 2015 às 19:25)

Boa noite, eis que por aqui finalmente chove algo de jeito.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2015 às 19:46)

StormRic disse:


> é verdade... aquilo foi terrivel, durante a semana vou contabilizar. Foi a direcção do vento a causa da pior devastação, as árvores não cresceram habituadas a ventos fortes de SE, virou-lhes as raízes ao contrário.


Boas StormRic,

Tal e qual, alias trocámos esse ideia no dia do vendaval, esse factor do quadrante do vento foi sem duvida muito importante, porque sinceramente não esperava uma quantidade tão grande de estragos, mas pronto rajadas violentas de SE dão mais estragos que NO, muito interessante.
Recordo que no inicio de Agosto, houve uma rajada de 108 km/h pela mesma estação(Pai do Vento, Alcabideche) que registou os incriveis 133 km/h no passado sábado.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 20:13)

Começou a chover, pingos grossos. Uma ampla linha de células desloca-se para NW varrendo todo o Alto Alentejo e Ribatejo e chega agora à zona de Lisboa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2015 às 20:18)

StormRic disse:


> Aqui em Carcavelos acontece o mesmo quando o vento sopra do quadrante Leste ou nordeste, mas também parece variável conforme a humidade, mas não tenho explicação.


Leste ou nordeste acredito que seja a temperatura.
A velocidade do som é diretamente proporcional ao aumenta da temperatura e da humidade


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2015 às 20:26)

Evidente chegada de aguaceiros agora a Lisboa, parece que a frente está a dissipar a passar o Tejo, mas nunca se sabe o que pode chegar...
Centro da depressão bem evidente a sudoeste de Sagres.

3ª máxima seguida abaixo dos 20
Máxima: *19,8ºC*
Mínima: *15ºC
*
Apesar de ter caído chuva fraca, nenhuma estação acumulou.
Vento moderado o dia todo de NE.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2015 às 20:37)

*19,3ºC*

Os próximos dias vão ser bem amenos, de volta às mangas curtas. 
Curioso que a corrente leste ainda significa calor.


----------



## jonekko (19 Out 2015 às 20:58)

chove fraco pela ramada


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 21:04)

Aqui à volta está tudo a 19ºC.

Há festa em Beja, bem que podiam convidar-nos 













Desloca-se em trajectória rotativa a passar por aqui. Claro que quando chegar cá já gastaram os foguetes todos.


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2015 às 21:05)

De Setúbal avisto clarões muito distantes da célula que passou em Beja e se dirige para cá 

3,2mm
18,2ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Out 2015 às 21:06)

Por aqui sigo com uma noite agradável, e na rua ouve-se bem o canto dos grilos(costumam dizer que quando eles cantam muito,é sinal de bom tempo).
Na rua sente-se um cheiro desagradável a gaz, que já nao se cheirava á muitos meses, aliás é mais habitual o cheiro aparecer em dias húmidos, principalmente com presença de nevoeiro, ora de manha cedo, ou á noite.
T. actual 19.8ºC


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2015 às 22:13)

As trovoadas de Beja, e Évora, dirigem-se para aqui, zona de Setúbal/Lisboa. 











Só que a última descarga foi há mais de vinte minutos.


----------



## Geopower (19 Out 2015 às 22:19)

Condições actuais: 19.1ºC. Vento moderado de S/SE. Chuviscou há pouco.

Extremos do dia:
16.4ºC
20,5ºC
Destaque para a temperatura minima bastante baixa comparativamente com os últimos dias e tendo em conta que estava céu nublado de manhã.


----------



## Vitor TT (19 Out 2015 às 22:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas StormRic,
> 
> Tal e qual, alias trocámos esse ideia no dia do vendaval, esse factor do quadrante do vento foi sem duvida muito importante, porque sinceramente não esperava uma quantidade tão grande de estragos, mas pronto rajadas violentas de SE dão mais estragos que NO, muito interessante.
> Recordo que no inicio de Agosto, houve uma rajada de 108 km/h pela mesma estação(Pai do Vento, Alcabideche) que registou os incriveis 133 km/h no passado sábado.



133 km/h , tinha referido a quando da volta de sábado que possivelmente teria passado vento a mais de 130 km/h e não exagerei, é pena que não exista um anemómetro na Peninha para ver que velocidades "normalmente" e ponho aspas porque o normal por lá é de 50 - 70 km/h na boa, que por lá passa,

já agora complemento com mais esta imagem, quem conhece o local, é um caminho de terra ( agora acessível a ligeiros ) que vai dar ao lago do estacionamento, para ser ter mais a noção de "aragem" que por lá se fez,


----------



## Geiras (19 Out 2015 às 22:54)

Há pouco passou um aguaceiro na Quinta do Conde que fez descer a temperatura a pique!


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2015 às 22:59)

E pronto terminado este evento que foi mais um fiasco por aqui, terminou com a ameaça de trovoadas que foi uma simples ilusão...

Total deste evento 23,0mm...pouco melhor que os últimos 3 que foram sempre um fiasco 

Rajada máxima de 83,7km/h nada que não seja normal fazer 1 vez por ano aqui...

Venha o próximo fiasco ups evento...


----------



## Vitor TT (19 Out 2015 às 23:09)

E ontem seria dia de bike, mas a eventual previsão de chuva/aguaceiros levou-me a desistir da ideia, mais pela falta de segurança que é andar na estrada com piso molhado, dado que alguns candeeiros "caem" não pelo vento de certeza, fui então de carro, esperando novamente alguma acção, levei tudo ,
a pouca chuva que acabou por cair foi quando sai de casa +- pelas 17:00 h, embora de manha cedo ouvi cantar bem, 
assim sendo bom para a fotografia, a primeira paragem em Carcavelos, onde ainda pingava qualquer coisa +- pelas 17:30 h, estacionei o carro num largo bem conhecido por aqui  e toca a dar ao "gatilho",

o navio já desencalhado e umas "beldades" ao fundo,










outros ângulos, com tudo a volta acontecer ,












antes de chegar ao Estoril,









já no Guincho, ao lado do hotel Fortaleza do Guincho, já a iniciar a noite,






na Pirolita, um horizonte a ficar muito interessante, pois tinha visto uma imagem de satélite,






a serra de Sintra,






e por fim, praia Grande,






normalmente quando quando faço esta volta ainda passo pelas Azenhas do Mar e entro num caminho de terra ao lado de falésia que vai ter ao acesso creio que a praia de Aguda, mas quando entro neste caminho, tenho a sensação de ver um ténue clarão ao largo do mar, mas pensei que pudesse ser algum brilho no vidro ou até algum erro na visão, claro que quase não tirei os olhos do mar, passei as casas e a iluminação pública e parei num local mais escuro e olhos postos ao largo do mar e efectivamente vi uns muito ténues clarões, mas duraram pouco, gaita ainda pensei que iria ter a cereja no topo do bolo, mas ainda não foi desta, em casa confirmei que houve algumas descargas ao lado bem longes.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2015 às 23:10)

É oficial! As células chegam ao Tejo e morrem logo...
Que venha o sol e o tempo ameno...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2015 às 23:12)

Vitor TT disse:


> E ontem seria dia de bike, mas a eventual previsão de chuva/aguaceiros levou-me a desistir da ideia, mais pela falta de segurança que é andar na estrada com piso molhado, dado que alguns candeeiros "caem" não pelo vento de certeza, fui então de carro, esperando novamente alguma acção, levei tudo ,
> a pouca chuva que acabou por cair foi quando sai de casa +- pelas 17:00 h, embora de manha cedo ouvi cantar bem,
> assim sendo bom para a fotografia, a primeira paragem em Carcavelos, onde ainda pingava qualquer coisa +- pelas 17:30 h, estacionei o carro num largo bem conhecido por aqui  e toca a dar ao "gatilho",
> 
> ...


Que fotos lindas!!


----------



## dASk (19 Out 2015 às 23:31)

Vai chovendo fraco mas constante e com pingas grossas há já cerca de uma hora. Está a largar os últimos litros por aqui este evento sendo que ainda vem de Sudeste um pico de intensidade maior na precipitação que parece crer chegar aqui ainda em condições boas.. A ver vamos o que ainda vai cair hoje!  

Já agora parece não crer nada com Lisboa este evento..


----------



## Cenomaniano (20 Out 2015 às 00:18)

Algumas imagens (hoje) dos efeitos do vento de SW e SE, na rampa da Pena para os Capuchos e S.Pedro-Ramalhão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2015 às 01:18)

Cenomaniano disse:


> Algumas imagens (hoje) dos efeitos do vento de SW e SE, na rampa da Pena para os Capuchos e S.Pedro-Ramalhão.


 Ficou mesmo mal a nossa querida serra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2015 às 01:20)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Neste momento vento nulo
> 
> Para Lisboa vai ser um constante "acerta ou não acerta" hoje e amanhã, mas tudo o que vier para terra é bem-vindo!



Cito a minha própria mensagem de Domingo, afinal nada acertou em Lisboa...
Os próximos dias serão de descanso meteorológico


----------



## Candy (20 Out 2015 às 13:39)

Ontem estava assim, em Peniche... 
(sem filtros)


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2015 às 13:50)

Boas

Mínima de 16,6ºC

Agora céu muito nublado com algumas abertas, tempo morno estão 25,0ºC e vento moderado

De madrugada acumulei 0,2mm


----------



## Portugal Storms (20 Out 2015 às 15:29)

Desloca-se para Setúbal um célula que está a ganhar força...
Foto tirada de Palmela..


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2015 às 15:29)

em Lisboa muitas nuvens, algumas bem grandes com as bases bastantes escuras mas por enquanto sem indícios de chuva, veremos se surge algo


----------



## Portugal Storms (20 Out 2015 às 15:32)

DEA


----------



## Portugal Storms (20 Out 2015 às 15:57)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Desloca-se para Setúbal um célula que está a ganhar força...
> Foto tirada de Palmela..



E por aí se ficou...


----------



## jotasetubal (20 Out 2015 às 16:32)




----------



## jotasetubal (20 Out 2015 às 16:34)




----------



## jotasetubal (20 Out 2015 às 16:42)

Portugal Storms disse:


> E por aí se ficou...



Olha que estão a passar mesmo aqui ao lado. Na primeira foto, estou virado para Palmela, na segunda estou virado para o Estuário do Sado.


----------



## Teles (20 Out 2015 às 16:49)

É bem visível no satélite até onde chega a instabilidade:


----------



## Portugal Storms (20 Out 2015 às 17:11)

jotasetubal disse:


> Olha que estão a passar mesmo aqui ao lado. Na primeira foto, estou virado para Palmela, na segunda estou virado para o Estuário do Sado.


Sim, mas já chegou a meio gás... Aquele vermelho que se via no radar desapareceu rapidamente.


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2015 às 17:17)

bastante escuro em Lisboa, há aguaceiros na margem sul


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Out 2015 às 17:19)

Pinhal Novo:


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 17:22)

Especial atenção para estas células que se dirigem para lisboa:


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Out 2015 às 17:23)

Brutal cortina de chuva para os lados de Lisboa. Está espectacular.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (20 Out 2015 às 17:24)

Em Almada já pingou. Está tudo muito cinzento.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 17:25)

Já tem ecos vermelhos!!! Vai haver inundações!!!!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (20 Out 2015 às 17:26)

Chove a potes no centro de Lisboa!!!


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2015 às 17:26)

do nada ficou bastante mais escuro em Lisboa, está aquele cinza de chuva


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2015 às 17:28)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte no Campo Pequeno.


----------



## Geopower (20 Out 2015 às 17:29)

aguaceiro forte no centro de Lisboa-Arroios.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (20 Out 2015 às 17:30)

Não esperava isto!!! Nem trouxe guarda-chuva... Aqui pela Av. Da república chove bastante!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 17:31)

Quem diria!!! As células estão a fortalecer!!!


----------



## Sandie (20 Out 2015 às 17:35)

E chove bem em Alcântara também !


----------



## Mike26 (20 Out 2015 às 17:36)

Aqui em Rio de Mouro o céu começa a ficar composto por várias nuvens negras, penso que serão as células que passaram por Lisboa e que se dirigem para aqui. Perfeito seria se viessem acompanhadas de uma boa trovoada, o ar está algo abafado, o que por si só já é uma boa ajuda para que isso se concretize


----------



## Geopower (20 Out 2015 às 17:36)

Já parou de chover. Aguaceiro rápido mas forte.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 17:37)

Chove forte!!!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 17:40)

DILÚVIO!!!


----------



## Tufao André (20 Out 2015 às 17:40)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte e enorme escuridão!!! Boa surpresa hoje


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2015 às 17:45)

O cenário por aqui há minutos:


----------



## efcm (20 Out 2015 às 17:48)

Por aqui também choveu bem mas não durou nem 5 minutos

Teve direito a uma pausa de uns 5 minutos e já esta a descarregar outra vez


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2015 às 17:49)

Lá pros lados de Lisboa as coisas devem andar molhadas .


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2015 às 17:50)

O céu a sul e este está medonho  Nem 18h são e preciso de acender as luzes da cozinha a sul, a janela norte parece o paraíso


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2015 às 17:52)

O aguaceiro visto a partir da webcam da Costa da Caparica:


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2015 às 17:52)

Boa tarde.

Ambiente agradável, com 23,0ºC de temperatura e 55% de humidade. Mínima de *17,6ºC*.

De momento, o aguaceiro já descrito pelos demais colegas passa a Sul da minha localização, pelo que não chove por aqui.

1013 hPa de pressão.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 17:53)

Que chuvada outra vez!!!! Já publico fotos


----------



## Pedro Mindz (20 Out 2015 às 17:53)

screenshot on pc

Vê-se a cortina do lado direito a carregar em força. Veio do centro de Lisboa e estava agora em Benfica/Damaia e continua em direcção a Sintra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2015 às 17:53)

O evento está a passar todo à minha frente, tirei fotos que nunca tinha tirado, cortina de chuva a cortar o horizonte para sul!!!

Desta nem eu nem o IPMA esperávamos!


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 17:54)

DILÚVIO OUTRA VEZ!!!! ISTO NÃO PARA!!


----------



## Rachie (20 Out 2015 às 17:55)

Trovoada!!!


----------



## Teles (20 Out 2015 às 17:56)

O que vejo aqui a Sul:
















canon:sx400IS


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2015 às 17:56)

O estuário do Tejo está a impulsionar as células!? Escudo lisboeta desativadíssimo!!


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Out 2015 às 17:56)

Ena pá que grande chuvada há momentos na Avenida da Liberdade. E o trovão ...? Ui


----------



## Sandie (20 Out 2015 às 17:57)

Trovoada


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 17:58)

Trovoada!!!!!!!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (20 Out 2015 às 17:59)

Já ouvi pelo menos 2!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (20 Out 2015 às 18:00)

Chove moderado/forte em Carnide. O pior já passou ao lado e vai em direcção a Sintra. Não parece ter perdido força, cuidado!


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2015 às 18:00)

No Parque das Nações deve estar um dilúvio! Ainda por cima dirige-se para aqui e tenho que sair daqui a meia hora!


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Out 2015 às 18:00)

A coisa está vermelha para esses lados


----------



## meteo (20 Out 2015 às 18:00)

Que chuvada também em Oeiras! Muito escuro. Céu de trovoada, mas até agora nada.


----------



## Rachie (20 Out 2015 às 18:00)

22.1 e 70% humidade na rua 
22.2 e 70% humidade em casa


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Out 2015 às 18:01)

Boa tarde,

Chove moderado/forte pela Amadora com alguma trovoada.


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2015 às 18:01)

Trovoadaaaaaa  Lisboa allezz 

quando vi radar e como tava lá fora sai disparado de casa para ir a um sitio alto para tirar fotos e tirei, já posto daqui a pouco, começou a chover com mais força e a fazer relâmpagos voltei logo para casa


----------



## Mike26 (20 Out 2015 às 18:01)

Penso que a trovoada descrita estará a ser provocada pela célula com ecos vermelhos que se dirigia em direcção a Odivelas há cerca de 10 minutos atrás


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2015 às 18:02)

Em poucos minutos, as cortinas de chuva adensaram-se.

Numa altura em que chove torrencialmente na Amadora:


----------



## Sandie (20 Out 2015 às 18:02)

Wow mas as células estão a aumentar de intensidade !!


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Out 2015 às 18:02)

Trovoada.


----------



## meko60 (20 Out 2015 às 18:02)

Boas!
Realmente está um pouco carregado para N e NW.


----------



## Geopower (20 Out 2015 às 18:03)

já troveja mas não chove. Vista do miradouro da Penha de França para O/SO da célula que passou por Lisboa.


----------



## Rachie (20 Out 2015 às 18:03)

Esquerda = Norte
Direita = Este


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 18:04)

TROVOADA MESMO AQUI EM CIMA!!!!!! ATÉ TAPEI OS OUVIDOS!!!


----------



## meteo (20 Out 2015 às 18:04)

Chuva diluviana. Está bonito de se vêr. 
E já ha belos flashes e trovões perto!! Belo


----------



## Mike26 (20 Out 2015 às 18:04)

Já troveja!!


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2015 às 18:04)

mais um relâmpago


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2015 às 18:05)

PRIMEIRO RELÂMPAGO EM 6 MESESSSS


----------



## Peters (20 Out 2015 às 18:05)

passa tudo ao lado do Montijo


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2015 às 18:05)

Estou muito animado, está a chover a potes e a trovejar!!


----------



## meko60 (20 Out 2015 às 18:05)




----------



## meko60 (20 Out 2015 às 18:08)

Vista para Lx, zona de Santos:


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Out 2015 às 18:09)




----------



## Rachie (20 Out 2015 às 18:09)

Vê-se mal mas Montijo e Alcochete até segundos antes desta foto tinham sol e ao fundo pelo vale do Tejo afora vê-se belas torres rosadas da luz do sol


----------



## meko60 (20 Out 2015 às 18:10)

Para S e SW céu limpinho  .


----------



## bmelo (20 Out 2015 às 18:10)

já chove, e bem...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2015 às 18:12)

Vão formando umas por baixo das outras.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Out 2015 às 18:12)

Por aqui foi uma tarde quente, o céu está com algumas nuvens grandes.
máxima de 26.6ºC
actual 24.5ºC


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2015 às 18:15)

aqui a parte da chuva passou de raspão choveu algo mas nada de outro mundo, agora não chove, vou lá fora de novo ver se há alguma boa vista para tirar foto


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 18:15)

Um miminho para vocês


----------



## overcast (20 Out 2015 às 18:16)

ahh isso é um grande miminho! 

EDIT: GRANDE BOMBA!


----------



## trincalhetas (20 Out 2015 às 18:17)

A chover e ouvi um trovão fraquito,


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2015 às 18:17)

Choveu a potes aqui, e parece vir mais! Isto não pára! Cheira a terra molhada!


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 18:18)

Agora já está mais calmo! Só esta trovoada já valeu por tudo o que aconteceu neste evento


----------



## meko60 (20 Out 2015 às 18:20)

Para S /SW :


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2015 às 18:21)

Já chove aqui por Sintra, pingas grossas e fraco, algum vento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2015 às 18:23)

Belo evento em Lisboa!







Espero sinceramente que não tenha causado muitos estragos ou inundações.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Out 2015 às 18:23)

Vista para Lisboa agora:


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 18:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Belo evento em Lisboa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Por aqui deve ter havido...já oiço ambulância e bombeiros por todo o lado


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2015 às 18:25)

Se calhar era melhor criar outro tópico para as células de Lisboa, vamos ter mesmo MUITO conteúdo...


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2015 às 18:25)

Agora a chuva é a sul e a norte!


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 18:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Se calhar era melhor criar outro tópico para as células de Lisboa, vamos ter mesmo MUITO conteúdo...


Eu ainda tenho bastante 
Espero que haja mais festa! Espero que aquelas células a norte de Évora passem por cá


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Out 2015 às 18:28)




----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2015 às 18:28)

Desde o meu último post, há cerca de meia hora atrás, choveu, trovejou, e o dinamismo de uma verdadeira tarde outonal impôs-se. 

22,3ºC de temperatura, em queda.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2015 às 18:28)

Chove forte neste momento. Bonito evento, o IPMA dava céu pouco a muito nublado para hoje .


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2015 às 18:28)

Que dilúvio por Cascais e boa dose  de trovoada.


----------



## PacificMoon (20 Out 2015 às 18:29)

Por Sintra chove torrencialmente


----------



## Geopower (20 Out 2015 às 18:34)

Continuo a reportar do miradouro da Penha de França. Por aqui já não chove. Vento fraco de Este. Panorâmica para W/NO:


----------



## AMFC (20 Out 2015 às 18:37)

A caminho de Queluz de Baixo caiu uma chuvada incrível, céu negro, 2 fortes trovões. Uma grande e inesperada surpresa, depois de um dia soalheiro. O escudo de Lisboa deve ter fechado para manutenção.


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2015 às 18:44)

até fiz uma bolha no dedo do pé com a correria  mas valeu a pena, vou preparar as fotos para por aqui, que ainda são algumas 

PS: pessoal será que ainda teremos mais? olhei o radar a sul de Coruche a nascer bastantes aguaceiros, veem em direcção à Grande Lisboa


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 18:46)

david 6 disse:


> até fiz uma bolha no dedo do pé com a correria  mas valeu a pena, vou preparar as fotos para por aqui, que ainda são algumas
> 
> PS: pessoal será que ainda teremos mais? olhei o radar a sul de Coruche a nascer bastantes aguaceiros, veem em direcção à Grande Lisboa


Espero que sim! Quando aquelas células passarem pelo vale do Tejo, vão crescer todas


----------



## PacificMoon (20 Out 2015 às 18:48)

De momento chuva acalmou mas já se ouvem tambores


----------



## meko60 (20 Out 2015 às 18:49)

Acabou-se, esperemos pelo próximo.


----------



## AMFC (20 Out 2015 às 18:50)

E o pessoal do IPMA sempre a dormir, nada de emissão de avisos, será que não conseguem aceder às imagens de radar ?


----------



## AMFC (20 Out 2015 às 18:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Espero que sim! Quando aquelas células passarem pelo vale do Tejo, vão crescer todas



Tanto protestamos que acabamos premiados


----------



## PacificMoon (20 Out 2015 às 18:57)

Soube a pouco, mas já deu para animar a tarde por aqui


----------



## AMFC (20 Out 2015 às 18:59)

Ui e aquilo que surgiu no radar junto à fronteira ? Lindo.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 18:59)

AMFC disse:


> Tanto protestamos que acabamos premiados


É mesmo!! Temos que protestar mais!! 
O escudo deu tréguas desta vez


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 19:01)

AMFC disse:


> Ui e aquilo que surgiu no radar junto à fronteira ? Lindo.


Tenho impressão que vai passar tudo mais a sul...porque o centro de depressões, que está perto do cabo de são Vicente, está a afastar-se da costa


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2015 às 19:02)

calha sempre aos mesmos chorões   tenho que chorar mais forte ta visto lol... tive que sair de Setúbal para ver chover tava em Palmela,,,


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 19:05)

miguel disse:


> calha sempre aos mesmos chorões   tenho que chorar mais forte ta visto lol... tive que sair de Setúbal para ver chover tava em Palmela,,,


Não te preocupes que se calhar aquelas células no interior ainda te atingem! Por isso chora mais


----------



## Pedro Mindz (20 Out 2015 às 19:06)

Será que esse ainda aí vem???


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 19:10)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Será que esse ainda aí vem???


Deverá passar mais a sul...talvez em Setúbal, acho...


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2015 às 19:12)

Com a minha sorte isso vai morrer tudo...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Out 2015 às 19:12)

nem deverão chegar tão longe


----------



## Sandie (20 Out 2015 às 19:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> É mesmo!! Temos que protestar mais!!
> O escudo deu tréguas desta vez


LOL ... então o tópico passou a ser novamente de "seguimento, e não de lamento"


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2015 às 19:13)

aqui vai algumas fotos:

















foi daqui que veio a chuva para esta zona de Lisboa:






e agora estas duas fotos já foi depois da chuva passar:












*EDIT:* esquecime desta abocado


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 19:19)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> nem deverão chegar tão longe


Se aquelas células que apareceram por Lisboa chegaram porque é que estas não deveriam chegar?


----------



## Nsantos79 (20 Out 2015 às 19:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que dilúvio por Cascais e boa dose  de trovoada.




Por aqui (Monte Gordo, Mafra ) está a chegar agora


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2015 às 19:23)

AMFC disse:


> E o pessoal do IPMA sempre a dormir, nada de emissão de avisos, será que não conseguem aceder às imagens de radar ?



Não aconteceu nada fora do comum. Apenas uma situação pontual não prevista de alguma chuva e trovoadas, coisas típicas de Outono.


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2015 às 19:25)

Já vi 2 clarões da célula do interior


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 19:28)

Continua bastante abafado! Não espero muita coisa daquelas células...estão a enfraquecer...
Parece que o escudo já foi ativado


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2015 às 19:34)

Boas,

Bem, vi um raio brutal por vota das 19:10, a oeste de Alcabideche, em alto mar portanto.

O céu esteve brutal, pena estar preso no transito, ficam os 2 registos tirados em Alcabideche.

O/NO






E/NE


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2015 às 19:37)

Nsantos79 disse:


> Por aqui (Monte Gordo, Mafra ) está a chegar agora



Boas,

Hoje os meus familiares queixaram-se do dia muito quente, confirmas?
Rapida pesquisa vi que na cidade de Torres Vedras a temperatura foi aos 29ºC bela maxima.


----------



## Geiras (20 Out 2015 às 19:44)

Por Sintra...


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2015 às 20:25)

Esta porcaria de evento acabou como começou com um grande fiasco por aqui...  Ainda acabo mais este mês abaixo da média!


----------



## Teles (20 Out 2015 às 20:29)

A célula que estava em Lisboa vista daqui:















Canon SX400IS


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 20:33)

Teles disse:


> A célula que e


Wow!!! Magnífico!!!  Quem diria que estaria tão desenvolvida!!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2015 às 20:39)

Que fim de tarde mais animado pelas bandas de Lisboa! Magníficos registos pessoal!  Obrigado!


----------



## TekClub (20 Out 2015 às 21:03)

Por aqui esta muito vento


----------



## JTavares (20 Out 2015 às 21:09)

Confirmo, ia ficando sem a porta do carro quando saí e por momentos pensei que era automatica


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2015 às 21:13)

Material que consegui reunir hoje:

















Pequeno time-lapse e ainda um raio que apanhei durante a gravação:


Frame do raio:






Compilação das imagens de radar desta tarde na zona de Lisboa:


--
Canon EOS 550D


----------



## Teles (20 Out 2015 às 21:15)

Foto de Luis  Muiguel  da célula de Lisboa tirada em  
*Praia Do Cabedelo Figueira da Foz:






*


----------



## fhff (20 Out 2015 às 21:19)

~Que belas fotos Teles. Vi-a da zona de Mafra e era impressionante. Vi cortinas de chuva brutais, mas não tinha a máquina. A essa distância ainda fica mais bonita. Escapei à chuva, pois saí de Sintra às 17:00. Tirei umas fotos a uma célula pela zona de T. Vedras, que já vou tentar pôr aqui.


----------



## Candy (20 Out 2015 às 21:26)

Então, por aqui a única coisa a que tive direito foi a um belo pôr do sol e uma bela vista para sul. 
Aqui fica a célula vista de cá.


----------



## Teles (20 Out 2015 às 21:26)

*Peço o favor sempre que possível que cada vez que postarem uma foto ou um video no forum , que coloquem com que maquina ou telemóvel drone etc foram feitas as fotos ou os filmes obrigado!
Serve para que um dia mais tarde se façam algumas comparações a nível de tecnologia assim como alguns truques que podem ajudar a melhorar a qualidade dos vídeos ou das fotos obrigado!*


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 21:28)

Candy disse:


> Então, por aqui a única coisa a que tive direito foi a um belo pôr do sol e uma bela vista para sul.
> Aqui fica a célula vista de cá.


 Lindo!!!!


----------



## finoty (20 Out 2015 às 21:38)

Boa noite cambada de meteoloucos (como eu ), deixo aqui um pequeno registo feito ao passar por Alverca.


Caía com tanta intensidade que o limpa para-brisas no máximo não servia de muito..


Iphone 6s - 1º clip 1080p/60fps , 2º clip 720p/240fps


----------



## Garcia (20 Out 2015 às 21:44)

Boa noite..
Ainda em Lisboa "provei" algumas gotas, bem grossas até do aguaceiro que passou por lá.. estava na altura em Alcântra..
no caminho para casa ainda consegui tirar uma foto à célula na A8.. como ia a conduzir, foi o que se consegui arranjar.. 

Tirada com tlm..


----------



## PapoilaVerde (20 Out 2015 às 21:49)

Neste fim de tarde a rega ficou toda pela margem norte. Pela margem sul pouco ou nada deve ter chovido.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2015 às 22:05)

Em termos de acumulado,  a celula  rendeu *6 mm* por aqui, nada mau.
Contaram-me que a trovoada foi forte por aqui, no radar, a zona oeste da serra chegou a ter eco vermelho.
Bela máxima, *24,6ºC
_______
*
Quando me deslocava para o carro, depois do diluvio, já ouvia de longe o barulho da ribeira das Vinhas.
Recordo que hoje estava completamente seca, claro que amanha deve voltar ao mesmo.

**
Wiko Darkmoon


----------



## Geopower (20 Out 2015 às 22:25)

fotos da célula que hoje à tarde passou na região de Lisboa. De Este para Sul: Panorâmica do miradouro da Penha de França. A qualidade não é a melhor, mas foram tiradas com telemóvel.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 22:35)

Sigo, ainda, com 20,4°C e está algum vento...
Ainda estou boquiaberto com o aparecimento repentino da célula, a sério. Não estava mesmo nada à espera!! Que venham mais dias assim  
Parece que fui o único que captou um relâmpago...que estranho


----------



## fhff (20 Out 2015 às 22:49)

Como prometido há pouco:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]






[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Fuji Finepix HS10


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 22:58)

fhff disse:


> Como prometido há pouco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magnífico!!!!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2015 às 23:07)

Teles disse:


> Foto de Luis  Muiguel  da célula de Lisboa tirada em
> *Praia Do Cabedelo Figueira da Foz:
> 
> 
> ...


Magnífica foto  Nunca pensei que o aglomerado de células estavam tão desenvolvidas, sabia que a chuva estava batida a vento pelas 17h mas nunca pensei que viesse um monstro! Vou guardar esta foto se não te importas! 



Candy disse:


> Então, por aqui a única coisa a que tive direito foi a um belo pôr do sol e uma bela vista para sul.
> Aqui fica a célula vista de cá.


Lindo com o pôr do sol! Tu ainda tinhas sol, nós estávamos às escuras nas ruas nem 18h30 eram, e até a freguesia de Queluz abriu as luzes mais cedo, já na Amadora nem às 19h as luzes estavam acesas. Também vou guardar esta última foto 



jonas_87 disse:


> Em termos de acumulado,  a celula  rendeu *6 mm* por aqui, nada mau.
> Contaram-me que a trovoada foi forte por aqui, no radar, a zona oeste da serra chegou a ter eco vermelho.
> Bela máxima, *24,6ºC
> _______
> ...





Tiagolco disse:


> Sigo, ainda, com 20,4°C e está algum vento...
> Ainda estou boquiaberto com o aparecimento repentino da célula, a sério. Não estava mesmo nada à espera!! Que venham mais dias assim
> Parece que fui o único que captou um relâmpago...que estranho



Nem mais! São estes fenómenos espontâneos que me fazem gostar de meteorologia todos os dias! Nem um único modelo preveu isto, nem eu esperava que células se desenvolvessem tanto no rio Tejo (visto que pelos eventos anteriores tudo morre a passar o Tejo). Não é um evento raro, mas é das primeiras vezes que vejo isto com "olhos de meteorologista". 
Foi exatamente este relâmpago que ouvi, registei em vídeo. Mesmo em cima do Palácio de Queluz, ao lado do IC19.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2015 às 23:10)

Acumulado imprevisto de *4,6mm *em *meia hora.*
Máxima:* 17,1ºC*
Mínima: *24,9ºC* (Subida de 5 graus)

Vento moderado, por vezes forte. À passagem das células o vento ficou fraco a nulo.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2015 às 23:10)

Que fartote este tópico hoje!  Memorável esta célula e todos os que a registaram!


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 23:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Nem mais! São estes fenómenos espontâneos que me fazem gostar de meteorologia todos os dias! Nem um único modelo preveu isto, nem eu esperava que células se desenvolvessem tanto no rio Tejo (visto que pelos eventos anteriores tudo morre a passar o Tejo). Não é um evento raro, mas é das primeiras vezes que vejo isto com "olhos de meteorologista".
> Foi exatamente este relâmpago que ouvi, registei em vídeo. Mesmo em cima do Palácio de Queluz, ao lado do IC19.


Eu também não! Só notei estranho o desenvolvimento das nuvens antes de Lisboa levar com isto tudo. Os cumulus que haviam tinham muita convecção mas nunca pensei que pudessem desenvolver-se tanto!! Foi exactamente esse raio que captei! Tira screenshot ao raio e publica aqui


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 23:15)

João Pedro disse:


> Que fartote este tópico hoje!  Memorável esta célula e todos os que a registaram!


120 e tal mensagens só hoje 
Ficará para sempre nas nossas memórias 
6 meses sem trovoada e depois do nada ela aparece...uma pessoa não aguenta!!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2015 às 23:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> 120 e tal mensagens só hoje
> Ficará para sempre nas nossas memórias
> 6 meses sem trovoada e depois do nada ela aparece...uma pessoa não aguenta!!


Hoje tinha sido um bom dia para ir visitar os papás ao Ribatejo!  Nunca mais aparece uma coisinha destas cá pelo Porto!


----------



## Candy (20 Out 2015 às 23:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tu ainda tinhas sol, nós estávamos às escuras nas ruas nem 18h30 eram, e até a freguesia de Queluz abriu as luzes mais cedo, já na Amadora nem às 19h as luzes estavam acesas.



Por cá tivemos um dia de sol. Algumas nuvens que desapareceram durante a tarde e ficou o céu limpo. O Pôr do sol foi limpinho! Estou a carregar fotos no imgur, em alta resolução, só tenho pena que tinha a lente pequena na máquina. Aquelas que postei foram com tlm. 
Depois ponho o link do álbum.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2015 às 23:18)

Os meus registos do evento:

Chegada das células






Pouco depois o céu escurece ainda mais e é ai que percebo que vai mesmo chover, com uma bela cortina à direita a descarregar:






Aqui a cortina de chuva mais evidente, primeira foto que tirei deste tipo:






CREL a largar água por todo o lado, tudo a ir para a ribeira do Jamor:






Durante o evento a sul, a norte estava um céu meio limpo, mas depois rapidamente chegou a célula mais a norte e mais uma cortina!:










A certa altura a curtina nem deixava passar a luz, chuva muito intensa a norte:










Céu foi abrindo a sul:










Ainda fotos na rua, com a célula a norte:






Na estação era bem evidente o poder da célula:






E uma foto, que não é da minha autoria, mas que enquadra bem o magnífico pôr do sol que tivemos graças à instabilidade lisboeta, pelas 19h15 o céu até se tinha tornado esverdeado, lindo lindo lindo:






Marcar 20 de Outubro na agenda! 

A todos os que colocaram fotos, estão todas magníficas!  
Agora sim é que começa a pausa na chuva, acho eu, nunca se sabe...


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 23:19)

Este vento forte de leste só indica que o AA está pronto para nos atormentar


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2015 às 23:24)

João Pedro disse:


> Hoje tinha sido um bom dia para ir visitar os papás ao Ribatejo!  Nunca mais aparece uma coisinha destas cá pelo Porto!


Como já disseram, os mais chorões é que levaram com a trovoada! Por isso a solução é estares sempre a reclamar que depois ela aparece


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2015 às 23:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Como já disseram, os mais chorões é que levaram com a trovoada! Por isso a solução é estares sempre a reclamar que depois ela aparece


Tenho que ir chorar à vontade para o seguimento meteorológico livre...


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Out 2015 às 23:30)

E realmente a meteorologia tem destas coisas, apesar de estar atento a frente que circulava pelo sul, mas que aparentemente se aproximava da região Lisboeta, mas pensei, o escudo está activado  e não deixa fazer nada de especial, mas já ia a caminho de Benfica e começo a ver isto, assim inicialmente nada de especial, apesar de a volta até não se apresentava nada mau, já estava longe dos meus postos de observação, mas também só tinha telemóvel para fotografar, mas não resisti a esta, estava parado num semáforo e aproveitei,

pelas 14:30h ao lado do CCColombo.






durante a tarde a luminosidade que me entra pelas pequenas janelas foi-se reduzindo, como tem vidro "martelado" não vejo o que se passa lá fora, mas abri uma das janelas para ver, e +- pelas 17:30h começa a pingar, mas já pelas 18:00h oiço-a a cantar, e voltei a ir a janela a chovia +- bem, se bem que nada de grande intensidade pelo que não filmei, erro meu, pois passado um pouco +- pelas 18:04h sinto um flash e bummm, disse logo para as minhas entranhas, devia de estar a filmar , pouco depois mais um, mas já muito fraco e foi tudo, quando sai pelas 20:00h estava abafado, típico dia de instabilidade de um dia de verão,

presentemente estão ainda 19,3º C e 73% Hr.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Out 2015 às 23:30)

João Pedro disse:


> Hoje tinha sido um bom dia para ir visitar os papás ao Ribatejo!  Nunca mais aparece uma coisinha destas cá pelo Porto!



Ao menos quando há algo em Lisboa há "centenas" de registos para ver. 


E de facto belo final de tarde pela capital, grandes fotos por aqui, parabéns a todos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Out 2015 às 23:42)

Partilhada no facebook do MeteoPT por Ivo Da Silva:


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2015 às 23:56)

E deixo aqui o pequeno vídeo da chuva, mais relâmpago no segundo 15 (muito mal visto pois estava virado para norte) mas consegue se ver o reflexo da luz branca no chão e no horizonte. Logo de pois há o trovão. O vídeo foi um pouco cortado porque haviam pessoas a falar  por isso o trovão foi uns 3 segundos depois na realidade.

Desculpem a má qualidade. Filmado do meu telemóvel Sony (que me apeteceu atirar pela janela )


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2015 às 23:58)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Os meus registos do evento:
> 
> Chegada das células
> 
> ...



Esqueci-me de referir, todas as fotos foram tiradas com a Nikon excepto as últimas 4 que são de telemóvel.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Out 2015 às 00:41)

Belos relatos por aqui deste tao inesperado evento de final de tarde! Felizmente também pude assistir a este espectáculo fantástico de chuva torrencial e sobretudo de trovoada q já n via ha meses!!!  Deu bem para matar as saudades...
As células passaram em cheio por aqui, a quantidade de precipitação foi brutal e ainda durou algum tempo! Ainda contei uns 5 ou 6 trovões fortes com um dos relâmpagos a iluminar-me a casa por completo!!!  Nem sei como a luz se aguentou... Um belo dia para recordar e esperemos bem que venham mais assim!


----------



## Candy (21 Out 2015 às 01:18)

Fotos em alta resolução, da célula desta tarde.


----------



## TekClub (21 Out 2015 às 01:52)

O vento parece que esta a ficar mais forte...


----------



## Dematos (21 Out 2015 às 02:21)

Voçês não brincam!!! 
Grande seguimento!!
Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## killercode (21 Out 2015 às 11:55)

Sei que vai um pouco tarde mas foi assim que estava Mafra ontem as 18:54


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2015 às 12:04)

Por esta altura o ano passado.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Out 2015 às 12:18)

Resultados do dia de ontem:
- Precipitação acumulada: *4,5 mm*
- Temperatura: 17,1ºC/24,9ºC
- Humidade relativa sempre superior a 60%! 
- Vento moderado de NE, curiosamente ficou fraco ou nulo durante a passagem das células!
- A temperatura também não sofreu alterações significativas com o evento


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2015 às 12:26)

Boas!

Hoje o dia com muito menos instabilidade, para já Sol e algumas nuvens altas aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo.


----------



## bmelo (21 Out 2015 às 13:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por esta altura o ano passado.




que estação é essa ?


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2015 às 13:42)

bmelo disse:


> que estação é essa ?



Davis Pro2.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2015 às 14:48)

Teles disse:


> A célula que estava em Lisboa vista daqui:





Candy disse:


> Então, por aqui a única coisa a que tive direito foi a um belo pôr do sol e uma bela vista para sul.
> Aqui fica a célula vista de cá.





Garcia disse:


> Tirada com tlm..





fhff disse:


> Como prometido há pouco:





Candy disse:


> Fotos em alta resolução, da célula desta tarde.





Todas as fotos do evento estão lindamente ilustrativas, um trabalho espectacular de todos os membros. Gosto imenso de ver o aspecto de longe das células que passam por cima de mim, por isso
tenho que sublinhar a beleza destas, um sonho!


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2015 às 14:59)

A precipitação ontem na zona de Lisboa não tem um acumulado de relevo. Notável sim foi a intensidade com que caíu.
Os acumulados horários das estações IPMA:






E os das estações WU, algumas ainda superaram a dezena de milímetros:


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2015 às 15:02)

Sigo com uma tarde quente, e céu praticamente limpo.
actual 27ºC
mínima de 14.6ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Out 2015 às 16:06)

Céu limpo
Mínima:* 15,1ºC*
Vento de ENE a trazer temperaturas quentes, agora ficou quase fraco e a temperatura estabilizou.


----------



## Geopower (21 Out 2015 às 16:10)

tarde de Verão: Céu limpo. Temperatura: 24.1ºC. Vento nulo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Out 2015 às 19:23)

Geopower disse:


> tarde de Verão: Céu limpo. Temperatura: 24.1ºC. Vento nulo.


Faço dessas palavras também minhas! Máxima de 24,1ºC, vento nulo e tarde de Verão.
Mal se pôs o sol veio o frio, necessário casaco!

Passou um helicóptero 3 vezes pela Amadora, exercícios da NATO?


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2015 às 19:29)

A maxima desta tarde, que quase parecia Verão, foi de 28.2ºC
Sigo agora com 24.1ºC
Mesmo com a maxima elevada, mal ocorre o por-do-sol, notasse logo um arrefecimento repentino.
Por aqui é um regalo ver que os terrenos ganharam vida, com as pessoas na apanha da azeitona, a minha safra só começa para a próxima semana.
As pessoas que andam na safra da azeitona, dizem que este calor até lhes dá preguiça para trabalhar.
Já hoje avistei dois aviões do exercito, um deles passou talvez a menos de 200 metros de altitude, começava hoje o exercício militar da NATO, os militares estão instalados no complexo de Santa Margarida.


----------



## Geopower (21 Out 2015 às 20:45)

Neste momento 21ºC. Vento fraco.
Extremos do dia: 
24.1ºC
17.1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2015 às 20:51)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *15,6ºC* / *22,2ºC
*
Agora:* 18,3ºC
____________
*
A noite segue já com as inversões nos sitios do costume, em *Seiça,Ourem* estão *11,1ºC*


----------



## Jodamensil (21 Out 2015 às 21:15)

Boa tarde pessoal. Este era o céu ontem para os lados de loures/ tojal. Aquando foi se aproximando levantou se uma ventania e ficou bastante abafado. De repente começou a chover com pingos bastante grossos. Nao se conseguia falar com as pessoas na rua com o barulho que fazia a chuva.


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2015 às 22:11)

Boas

Máxima de 26,1ºC e mínima de 14,7ºC

Rajada máxima: 11km/h um dia sem ponta de vento

Tempo melhor que no Verão

Agora estão 19,1ºC, 71%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## Rui Alex (21 Out 2015 às 23:52)

Estrutura muito interessante e grandes fotos. Obrigado por partilhar. 



Jodamensil disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal. Este era o céu ontem para os lados de loures/ tojal. Aquando foi se aproximando levantou se uma ventania e ficou bastante abafado. De repente começou a chover com pingos bastante grossos. Nao se conseguia falar com as pessoas na rua com o barulho que fazia a chuva.


----------



## Teles (22 Out 2015 às 00:15)

E  por aqui as  inversões já se fazem sentir neste momento está uma temperatura de 14,7ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Out 2015 às 08:28)

Bom dia, por aqui está fresco, estão 9.9ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2015 às 10:55)

Boas.

Hoje mínima fresca por aqui, *11,4ºC*.

O dia segue soalheiro, à semelhança do de ontem. Novamente sair à rua de t-shirt e calções


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2015 às 12:26)

Inversão valente em Seica, mínima de 4,4 graus.


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2015 às 12:31)

Boas

Mínima fresca 12,6ºC

Agora já está calor ajudado pelo vento nulo...

23,1ºC
52%Hr
1021,1hpa
0km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Out 2015 às 12:51)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Hoje mínima fresca por aqui, *11,4ºC*.
> 
> O dia segue soalheiro, à semelhança do de ontem. Novamente sair à rua de t-shirt e calções


(Mas quem chega depois do pôr do sol tem de levar um bom casaco )


----------



## Lightning (22 Out 2015 às 12:52)

Duas fotos da tarde do dia 20. Tiradas com telemóvel, o enquadramento e a qualidade não são os melhores...


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Out 2015 às 12:53)

Mínima: *13,3ºC*
Agora com anticiclone em cima a amplitude térmica é bem alta, a máxima está já a subir a pique.
Lisboa é das poucas capitais com temperaturas nos 25ºC, como é costume nesta altura!


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2015 às 15:18)

Jodamensil disse:


> Este era o céu ontem para os lados de loures/ tojal



 Fantástica formação! A que horas foi exactamente?


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Out 2015 às 15:46)

Por aqui mais uma tarde igual ás anteriores, sigo agora com 26.6ºC
mínima de 12.3ºC


----------



## Jodamensil (22 Out 2015 às 17:12)

StormRic disse:


> Fantástica formação! A que horas foi exactamente?


Entre as 17:45h e as 18:10 mais coisa menos coisa. Estava brutal


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2015 às 18:26)

Jodamensil disse:


> Entre as 17:45h e as 18:10 mais coisa menos coisa. Estava brutal



Portanto na altura dos primeiros trovões e quando aqui já chovia a potes.


----------



## Jodamensil (22 Out 2015 às 18:32)

StormRic disse:


> Portanto na altura dos primeiros trovões e quando aqui já chovia a potes.


Sim exacto. Até porque ja chovia bastante para os lados de sacavem/ moscavide/ alta de lisboa/ lisboa Algés. Onde estava o céu estava assim mas para esses lados via se cortinas de chuva.


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2015 às 19:01)

Viva

Mias uma tarde de Verão, máxima de 26,0ºC

Dia sem nenhum vento a rajada máxima foi de 3km/h  Tive a ver os registos desde mês e desde 2010 não encontrei mês com tão pouco vento como este

Agora sigo com uns quentes 21,4ºC e 60%Hr


----------



## bmelo (22 Out 2015 às 20:06)

miguel disse:


> Viva
> 
> Mias uma tarde de Verão, máxima de 26,0ºC
> 
> ...



*3km/h nem desloca uma formiga... *


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Out 2015 às 22:45)

Máxima:* 23,4ºC*
Às 22h já se está mal de casaco na rua, põe-se fresco num instante!
Estação de Queluz está off pelo que não sei como vai o vento


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Out 2015 às 22:49)

Máxima de 25.8ºC, por agora já estão 12.5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2015 às 00:04)

Boas,

Extremos: *13,3ºC* / *22,0ºC*

Já vou nos *14,1ºC.
*
Ainda sobre o vendaval de sabado, um amigo contou-me que andou a semana a arranjar alguns telhados na zona das Almoinhas velhas, alguns deles com chapas de ferro cimentadas foram arrancados, impressionante, claramente que o quadrante foi determinante, pois o vento forte é habitual e característico do clima local.


----------



## Teles (23 Out 2015 às 00:05)

Boas temperatura actual 13,7ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2015 às 08:31)

Bom dia.

Mínima ligeiramente mais alta que a de ontem, *11,7ºC*. Esperava o contrário, que fosse ligeiramente mais baixa.


----------



## Geopower (23 Out 2015 às 08:42)

bom dia. 16,3*C. Amanhecer com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Out 2015 às 09:20)

Por aqui o sol está tímido ainda, devido ás nuvens.
Sigo agora com 13.5ºC
mínima de 13.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2015 às 11:17)

Boas malta,

A mínima em *Alcabideche* foi de *12,9ºC*.
_______

Em *Cascais*, sigo com *18,5ºC*, claramente mais fresco que os dias anteriores, a cobertura nebulosa assim o ajuda.
_______

Vale de *Seiça*, registou mais uma boa inversão, minima de *4,9ºC*.
________

Segundo os meus familiares, no 2º local de seguimento, as duas ultimas madrugadas foram bastante frescas, mínimas a rondar os 5/6ºC, a primeira geada só acontecerá no próximo mês, tal e qual como aconteceu nos dois anos anteriores.


----------



## hugo ricardo (23 Out 2015 às 11:40)

por Alcobaça o sol já se escondeu  sigo com 19.4ºc


----------



## MSantos (23 Out 2015 às 12:40)

Boas!

Manhã fresca e cinzenta aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, registei *10.3ºC* de mínima.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2015 às 12:46)

hugo ricardo disse:


> por Alcobaça o sol já se escondeu  sigo com 19.4ºc


Boas,

Por aí as mínimas têm  sido frescas não?


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2015 às 15:48)

Boas

Mínima de 13,2ºC

Agora estão 22,4ºC, 60%Hr, 1017,6hpa e vento nulo, destaque para o vento desde as 00 h ainda não saiu dos 0km/h poderá ser um registo histórico na minha estação em 6 anos...


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Out 2015 às 15:55)

As últimas noites por aqui já tendem a ser mais frescas, a mínima esta noite baixou até aos 10,5ºC , os dias esses
continuam agradáveis e com temperaturas algo elevadas. Neste momento estamos com 22,6ºC, o céu, esse, encontra-se nublado, 
pelo que aguardamos pela aproximação de alguns aguaceiros no próximo futuro.


----------



## homem do mar (23 Out 2015 às 15:58)

boas por aqui a mínima foi fresca com 10.0 por agora 20.5 hoje o dia está nublado o sol só apareceu um pouco de manhã.
Ps: tendo em conta que o furacão Patrícia está a caminho do México e dizem que pode ser o maior furação da história era interessante acompanhar aqui o seu seguimento.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 16:33)

Boa tarde

Extraordinária cobertura nublosa que começou a entrar desde o amanhecer e que se foi espessando. Nuvens altas no início, halo solar 22º, nuvens médias neste momento. No entanto não é prenúncio de perturbações à superfície, por enquanto.

Passando em revista a semana de temperaturas, humidade, precipitação, valores mais parecidos com verão do que com outono:
19 2ªf: 16,5ºC / 20,6ºC ; HR 74% / 89% ; 0,5mm
20 3ªf: 17,8ºC / *25,0ºC* ; HR 61% / 89% ; 4,6mm
21 4ªf: 16,4ºC / *23,8ºC* ; HR 55% / 69% ; 0mm
22 5ªf: 15,2ºC / *23,8ºC* ; HR 48% / 69% ; 0mm
*Hoje* 
*23 6ªf:* *14,3ºC* / *21,8ºC* (?); HR 65% (?)/ 80% ; 0mm

Depois da trovoada de terça-feira, as temperatura têm descido regularmente e a humidade também.
Mas hoje, além do céu que neste momento está encoberto,também notável foi a subida da humidade relativa bem visível na neblina espessa que diminui a visibilidade de todo o horizonte, ocultando mesmo o Cabo Espichel.

A temperatura já terá passado pelo máximo há minutos atrás, a manhã foi a mais fresca desde o dia 9 ( em que se registou 13,3ºC).

Vento nulo, uma raridade a esta hora do dia em Carcavelos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Out 2015 às 17:12)

Céu completamente fechado, toda a nebulosidade a vir do sul da depressão que nos trará uma linha de instabilidade amanhã.
Vento nulo o dia todo, pelo que com uma máxima de *21,9ºC* parece que estamos numa estufa. 
Mínima: *13,3ºC*


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2015 às 18:26)

Boas

Máxima de 22,8ºC
Mínima de 13,2ºC

Rajada máxima até agora desde as 00h de 0km/h poderá ser o dia com menos vento dos últimos anos pelo menos aqui...

Agora estão 20,3ºC

Durante a madrugada deve entrar alguma chuva fraca...


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2015 às 18:52)

Belo poente agora mesmo, não percam!


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2015 às 18:56)

Bonito fim de tarde!


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Out 2015 às 19:15)

Dia praticamente nublado e fresco por aqui, a máxima ficou pelos 23.2ºC
Sigo já com 19.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2015 às 19:31)

Boas

Final de tarde por aqui:










______

Venham lá alguns mm, espero 8 mm, vamos ver .


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2015 às 20:39)

Boas!
Sigo com 19,8°C e a máxima foi de 21,5°C.
Hoje foi um dia bastante monótono...céu nublado, vento nulo...
Por agora o céu continua com bastantes nuvens...
Não espero muito deste "evento"(se é que podemos chamá-lo disso)...
De acordo com o GFS só vão cair umas pinguinhas


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2015 às 21:26)

*17,1ºC*


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2015 às 23:16)

Algo de interessante mais a SW.... será?!


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2015 às 23:59)

windchill disse:


> Algo de interessante mais a SW.... será?!


Pelo radar, parece muito interessante, mas de acordo com as previsões, deve ficar tudo pelo mar...


----------



## Vitor TT (24 Out 2015 às 00:03)

um mínima de 12,7º C na noite passada, actualmente estão 16,8º C e 81% Hr, nebulosidade translúcida e total ausência de vento, durante o dia condições semelhantes e temperatura amena.


----------



## bpereira (24 Out 2015 às 00:23)

Sigo com 16º
Acabou de chover durante uns 4 minutos e parou.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 00:47)

bpereira disse:


> Acabou de chover durante uns 4 minutos e parou.



 a previsão do IPMA a acertar em cheio!



> *Continente*
> Previsão para 6ª feira, 23.outubro.2015
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> ...



Aqui por Carcavelos mantém-se a nebulosidade média e alta a passar, observou-se virga ao pôr-do-sol mas ainda não chegou precipitação ao solo.

Vem agora uma formação bastante volumosa a sul-sudoeste, com eco de radar esse sim intenso, chegará à zona da península de Setúbal daqui a menos de três horas.






*18,2ºC* com 82% neste momento.


----------



## Tufao André (24 Out 2015 às 04:57)

A partir da 1h30 começou a chover fraco por aqui com pingas grossas, mas agora passou a moderada e ja molha bem!  
Vento fraco ou nulo e 16 graus de temperatura


----------



## Pedro Mindz (24 Out 2015 às 06:42)

Bom dia, o dia comecou c o chao molhado fruto de umas pingas q cairam de madrugada. Agora não chove nem parece que vá chover!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Out 2015 às 09:39)

Bom dia, por aqui já chuviscou mas não molhou o chão, espero que venha ai algo, para o sul é que está a cair razoavelmente que bem precisa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Out 2015 às 09:46)

Por aqui começou a cair uns aguaceiros fracos por volta das 8 horas, e ainda continua. Já molhou o chão...


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2015 às 10:48)

Boas

Mínima de 16,4ºC

De madrugada chuviscou mas foi o mesmo que nada porque nem acumulou nada...

Agora céu encoberto e 17,3ºC


----------



## david 6 (24 Out 2015 às 10:52)

de manhã choveu deve ter acumulado algo, Coruche tem 0.5mm, por enquanto céu encoberto nada se passa


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2015 às 11:20)

Bom dia

Choveu fraco durante a noite, *0,8mm* entre as 4h e as 5h aproximadamente.
Céu sempre encoberto, por altostratus principalmente, chuviscos muito leves ocasionais. Mantém-se o chão húmido mas também devido à humidade relativa elevada, *89%* estáveis desde as 6h30.
Vento fraco.
Mínima de *17,2ºC* pelas 8h. Não se viu o nascente, tudo sempre cinzento...
17,8ºC nesta altura.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2015 às 12:05)

Estou a mais de 24h com o vento a 0km/h, momento muito raro e inédito pelo menos nos últimos 6 anos por aqui...

17,7ºC
Em termos de chuva já contava ter algum acumulado mas enfim é mais do mesmo..palha e tempo seco


----------



## Geiras (24 Out 2015 às 12:37)

miguel disse:


> Estou a mais de 24h com o vento a 0km/h, momento muito raro e inédito pelo menos nos últimos 6 anos por aqui...



O anemómetro deve estar "preso". Que o cata ventos regista variação


----------



## david 6 (24 Out 2015 às 13:07)

vai chuviscando


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Out 2015 às 13:07)

2mm acumulados nada mau.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2015 às 14:00)

Boas tardes,

Dia fresco.

*17,8ºC*
1 mm ( acumulado que ocorreu por volta das 6h da madrugada)

Interessante a previsão do ECMWF para os proximos 5-8 dias, tempo bem outonal, assim é que tem que ser. 
É bem provavel  no proximo f.d.s que caia o primeiro nevão na estrela.


----------



## david 6 (24 Out 2015 às 14:25)

vai chovendo por aqui


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2015 às 14:26)

Aqui já choveu fraco mal molhou a estrada e o acumulado é brutal 0,0mm 

17,7ºC
O vento já foi aos 2km/h afinal não tenho o anemometro avariado, já tava peocupado


----------



## nelson972 (24 Out 2015 às 14:31)

Em Alvados, PNSAC, chove moderado, certinho. Vento nulo. 
Vista para sul.
O termômetro do carro mostra 15,5°.
(Foto com telemóvel)


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Out 2015 às 14:44)

miguel disse:


> O vento já foi aos 2km/h afinal não tenho o anemometro avariado, já tava peocupado



O anemómetro até pode não estar avariado, contudo pode haver algum problema com o rolamento. 

A acumulação de partículas, poeiras ou até teias de aranhas, podem estar a impedir a rotação correta... nada que uma limpeza e *WD-40* não resolva! 

Só por curiosidade, qual é o modelo da estação?


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2015 às 15:02)

Mínima: *16,6ºC *(Agora)
Máxima: *18,2ºC* (À meia-noite )

Não sei a quantas vou com o vento, estação de Queluz continua off. Mesmo assim acumulado de *4,1 mm* e o chão ainda está molhado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Out 2015 às 15:05)

A chuvinha continua a cair certinha, vou com 3.4mm.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Out 2015 às 15:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não sei a quantas vou com o vento, estação de Queluz continua off.





Mário Barros disse:


> Como alguns devem ter notada a minha estação em Queluz nas últimas semanas estava a dar valores errados de humidade, variando entre valores muito baixos ou 0, pois bem, o higrómetro morreu mas o termómetro não, mas como estão ambas as coisas em conjunto terei que substituir por inteiro o que perfaz um investimento que ronda os 200 euros com tudo incluído. Aproveito desde já comunicar que as medições em Queluz acabaram sendo que a estação irá passar para Sintra ponto da minha nova localização, assim que estiver 100% operacional darei noticias e irá aparecer no wunderground .


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2015 às 15:17)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O anemómetro até pode não estar avariado, contudo pode haver algum problema com o rolamento.
> 
> A acumulação de partículas, poeiras ou até teias de aranhas, podem estar a impedir a rotação correta... nada que uma limpeza e *WD-40* não resolva!
> 
> Só por curiosidade, qual é o modelo da estação?



A verdade e que não tem feito mesmo vento nenhum! a estação é uma Davis VUE


----------



## bmelo (24 Out 2015 às 15:39)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O anemómetro até pode não estar avariado, contudo pode haver algum problema com o rolamento.
> 
> A acumulação de partículas, poeiras ou até teias de aranhas, podem estar a impedir a rotação correta... nada que uma limpeza e *WD-40* não resolva!
> 
> Só por curiosidade, qual é o modelo da estação?




WD-40 faz milagres !


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Out 2015 às 16:01)

Por aqui chove continuamente desde as 11:30, aguaceiros fracos, por vezes moderados.
Sigo com 17.6ºC


----------



## Geopower (24 Out 2015 às 16:16)

a reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Chuva fraca desde as 13h. Vento nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Out 2015 às 17:47)

Em Condeixa-a-Nova há algumas horas atrás. Segundo o autor da fotografia (João Silva) tinha bastante rotação. O fenómeno durou alguns minutos.


----------



## david 6 (24 Out 2015 às 17:51)

só parou de chover há poucos minutos


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2015 às 18:17)

Ah! Nem vi esse post! Obrigado Mário Barros pelos vários anos da estação de Queluz, para mim uma estação crucial para o vento e a mais fiável!
Parece que tenho de arranjar outra para medir o vento 

Edit: Passo então a acompanhar a estação de Agualva-Cacém para o parâmetro do vento.
Vento nulo a fraco.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2015 às 18:38)

Mais um dia que foi um fiasco...

Acumulados 0,4mm 
Máxima 18,1ºC finalmente uma máxima típica da época do ano 
Mínima de 16,4ºC

Rajada máxima: 2km/h vai ser mesmo o mês com menos ventos desde que tenho estação montada (6 anos)

Agora 17,5ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Out 2015 às 19:12)

Parou de chover agora á pouco.
Avisto daqui um incendio, penso que seja industrial, pelo sua coluna de fumo, e pelo clarão das labaredas.
Será para os lados de Costancia, ou Chamusca, nao tenho a certeza por nao encontrei ainda nenhuma ocorrencia pra essas zonas.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2015 às 19:16)

Boas tardes/noites

Acumulado segue nos *1,3 mm*, um estrondo portanto...
Eu por aqui tenho com rajada máxima, *24 km/h*, tendo em conta a localização também é manifestamente pouco.

Por falar em vento, hoje passei pela zona do Boca do Inferno, e numa rua lá próxima, estava um poste electricidade no chão, apenas mais um exemplo do vendaval de ha 1 semana atras.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2015 às 19:17)

nelson972 disse:


> Em Alvados, PNSAC, chove moderado, certinho. Vento nulo.
> Vista para sul.
> O termômetro do carro mostra 15,5°.
> (Foto com telemóvel)



Bela foto Nelson, essa zona é mesmo bonita, nos próximos tempos tenho que ir aí passear por esse Parque Natural.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2015 às 20:57)

Máxima fresca, tal e qual como os modelos apontavam, por aqui a temperatura subiu aos *18,0ºC*
Agora: *15,5ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Out 2015 às 21:39)

Sigo já com uma noite fresca, sem chuva neste momento e 17.2ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2015 às 21:53)

Aqui estão 16,9ºC, 92%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2015 às 22:43)

Humidade alta o dia todo, de modo a que quando o carro entra na estufa do parque de estacionamento do Dolce Vita embaciava todo e até era preciso usar limpa pára-brisas 
Parece cair virga, há pouco caiam algumas gotas.
Acumulado: *4,3 mm*
Temperatura estável desde as 19h


----------



## Vitor TT (24 Out 2015 às 23:40)

Depois de uma mínima de apenas 16,2º C, o dia por aqui acordou com uma chuvinha, mais certinha pela hora do almoço, mas que durante a tarde ausentou-se, mais para o fim do dia como não fui para lado nenhum devido a previsão de chuva, mas como tinha de ir a um sítio levei a compacta e resolvi ir os meus postos de observação, já quase de noite e foi este o resultado, fotografia semi nocturna com tripé improvisado, mas devia de ter levado a "outra" , não chovia, mas a temperatura que marcava no termo. que tenho montado no jipe rondou os 15º C, mais meio, menos meio grau, em casa tinha +- 16º - 17º C, portanto já bem fresquinho e muita humidade,

deixo alguma imagens das redondezas de Montemor, tiradas entre as 19:10h e 19:20h,

para Loures,






não ficou bem focada, mas mais para mostrar a névoa que estava, mais a temperatura relativamente baixa, já faz lembrar o inverno ,






estas apontadas para o Monsanto - Sintra,









não chove, apesar de a cerca de uma hora estava a pingar meio grosso, 

actualmente está 16,4º C e mais de 90% Hr.


----------



## Tufao André (25 Out 2015 às 01:46)

Madrugada, manhã e meia tarde algo chuvosas por aqui sempre com chuva fraca, por vezes com periodos moderados. A partir das 16h30 não choveu mais ate agora! 
Acumulado até as 0h a rondar os 5 mm.
Temperatura algo baixa durante o dia com a máxima a ficar-se pelos 18 graus


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2015 às 01:02)

Boa madrugada,

Sigo com *15,5ºC* e chuva fraca.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2015 às 01:05)

Temperatura continua nos *16,6ºC*
Já estamos em horário UTC!


----------



## hugo ricardo (25 Out 2015 às 07:26)

bom dia, por alfeizerão segue a chuvinha fraca desde as 5 da manha e tem vindo a aumentar ligeiramente


----------



## Pedro Mindz (25 Out 2015 às 07:41)

Bom dia, chovia moderado ás 6.40 da manha, agora parou.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Out 2015 às 09:14)

Por aqui foi praticamente toda a noite de aguaceiros fracos(chuva molha-todos), mas agora começou a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Out 2015 às 09:15)

Precipitação moderada e céu encoberto.

Acumulados 7,4 mm desde as 0h.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2015 às 09:17)

Bom dia,

Bons acumulados aqui na zona,
Cascais(Pampilheira):*11 mm*
Birre: *10 mm

*
Por aqui, sigo com *6 mm*


----------



## dASk (25 Out 2015 às 09:46)

Bom dia! Chove fraco aqui pela Moita. Fiquei espantado hoje, ao fim de 4 meses a estação meteorológica da Moita está de novo a debitar dados  *www.meteomoita.com*


----------



## Tufao André (25 Out 2015 às 09:59)

Tem chovido com alguma intensidade desde a madrugada! 
As previsões falavam em chuva fraca, mas tem caido moderada por vezes mesmo forte!! De facto nao se esperava tanta chuva hoje aqui na região...


----------



## Tufao André (25 Out 2015 às 10:07)

Um bom acumulado de *8,2 mm *desde as 0h e a subir! Continua a chuva certinha 
Apenas estao 15,3 graus!


----------



## Geopower (25 Out 2015 às 10:31)

bom dia, Por telheiras céu encoberto. Chuva fraca, por vezes moderada toda a manhã.17.1ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## fsl (25 Out 2015 às 10:31)

Em Nova-Oeiras , madrugada e manhã com chuva fraca continua. Acumulada até ao momento 11.2 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2015 às 10:37)

*6,3 mm
15,4ºC*
Vento moderado.

Possivelmente daqui a um tempo recomeça a chover, pelo menos o radar aponta para esse cenário.


----------



## nelson972 (25 Out 2015 às 10:51)

Alvados, PNSAC
Depois de um amanhecer de chuva fraca, o céu descobre, sopra vento fraco de SE
19,7°.
Vista para NE: 






Vista para NW :


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2015 às 11:05)

Aspecto actual dos extremos opostos da serra, que completam os 10 kms de extensão.

Extremo Oeste, Peninha ( Um dos sitios mais ventosos de Portugal  )







Extremo Este, Pena

Nevoa do costume






Pelas minhas contas, está a ser uma f.d.s fresco na serra, com máximas a rondar os 13ºC, nos topos.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2015 às 11:20)

Bem, o radar está  uma maravilha, mais mm de  em aproximação.
Entretanto, vai chuviscando fraco.


----------



## dASk (25 Out 2015 às 11:23)

Por aqui chove moderado a forte por vezes há  já  cerca de uma hora, e pelo radar parece querer continuar.. e o gfs dava 0mm para aqui hj..lol


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2015 às 11:28)

Boas

Depois de ver a chuva de madrugada toda a passar ao lado eis que agora chove mas de forma fraca...

Acumulados 1,8mm
Mínima 15,8ºC
Rajada máxima até agora 14km/h

Temperatura actual 17,2ºC e 90%hr


----------



## Geiras (25 Out 2015 às 11:29)

Pela Quinta do Conde está para lá a chover bastante!
Não esperava, sinceramente... Já vai em 7mm!


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2015 às 11:46)

Chove bem! os modelos andam mesmo aos papeis estes dias...

3,2mm até agora e chove certinho 

17,2ºC


----------



## nelson972 (25 Out 2015 às 12:18)

Volta a encobrir, a chuva vai voltar.
Vista para NW


----------



## jonekko (25 Out 2015 às 12:28)

hoje até ao final do dia por azeitao e chove desde o inicio da manha. Nao esperava


----------



## Tufao André (25 Out 2015 às 12:33)

Pausa na chuva ha cerca de 1h30. O acumulado para já esta nos 8,4 mm! Bela mancha de precipitação na margem sul onde tem chovido bastante ha imenso tempo! A ver se ela chega aqui à margem norte... O movimento é muito lento, mas esperemos que não se dissipe.
Céu muito escuro nos quadrantes sul e este! Está ameaçador pelo menos...
Temperatura em subida muito lenta ainda estão 16,1 graus! Vento fraco ou nulo


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2015 às 12:59)

Agora não chove e o acumulado está nos 5,6mm, a chuva que estava prevista para ontem acaba por cair hoje... 

17,5ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Out 2015 às 12:59)

Por aqui a chuva parou por volta das 10 horas, agora o céu está a começar a abrir, e sol está a querer aparecer.
A temperatura está a subir, sigo com 21.1ºC
mínima de 15.7ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2015 às 13:02)

Os modelos enganaram-se mais uma vez...
Chove bem já a algum tempo.


----------



## Tufao André (25 Out 2015 às 13:12)

Regresso da chuva à 10 min. Começou fraca mas esta a aumentar de intensidade!  Agora ja moderada a forte


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2015 às 13:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Os modelos enganaram-se mais uma vez...
> Chove bem já a algum tempo.


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2015 às 13:25)

por aqui tem chovido várias vezes durante a manhã em geral fracos mas tem, agora vai chovendo também , melhor tá a passar de raspão ao lado


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2015 às 14:04)

mais uma chuvinha


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2015 às 14:31)

AnDré disse:


>


Devia ter especificado melhor. Falo do GFS que costuma ser bastante fiável e ultimamente tem vindo a falhar


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2015 às 14:52)

Boa tarde! 

Dia de céu encoberto e com frequentes períodos de chuva fraca, tempo de Outono portanto!


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2015 às 14:59)

18,6ºC, 90%Hr, 1015,4hpa e acumulados 5,6mm

Neste momento cai uma chuva fraca...


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2015 às 15:02)

O GFS errou redondamente. Mesmo assim continuo sem perceber a origem desta chuva...

Mínima: *15,2ºC*
Máxima: *17,2ºC*
Acumulado:* 8,9 mm*

O evento esmerou-se mais do que pensava, e parece vir aí ainda mais chuva


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2015 às 15:40)

está a começar a chover de novo


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2015 às 15:46)

Célula a sul de Lisboa já com uma descarga elétrica. Será que chega a Lisboa?


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2015 às 15:47)

Chove bem em Carcavelos.

As células a sul já tiveram trovoada.

Deslocam-se para N / NNE.

Vão chegar aqui dentro de cerca de três horas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Out 2015 às 15:49)

Por aqui está a ser uma boa tarde de sol, embora com alguns periodos encobertos.


----------



## Geopower (25 Out 2015 às 16:00)

Chuva moderada. 18,3*C. Vento fraco.


----------



## mjviegas (25 Out 2015 às 16:08)

Chove bem em Alhos Vedros


----------



## Tufao André (25 Out 2015 às 16:08)

Chuva algo intensa nos últimos minutos! Agora enfraqueceu mais mas está a prometer que continue.
O acumulado subiu para os *9,7 mm!*
Vento fraco e 17ºC


----------



## Candy (25 Out 2015 às 16:10)

Boas
Estou nos supertubos em Peniche.
Está assim! Por favor informem-me o q ai vem. Estou junto à linha de água a fotografar e vejo td negro. Tou com cameras e tripé se vier chuva forte tenho de me passar daqui.


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2015 às 16:12)

chuva moderada neste momento


----------



## Mike26 (25 Out 2015 às 16:13)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte nesta altura por Rio de Mouro


----------



## Teles (25 Out 2015 às 16:13)

Boas e no sat24 já começam a aparecer marcadas a SW as primeiras descargas!


----------



## Tufao André (25 Out 2015 às 16:20)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O GFS errou redondamente. Mesmo assim continuo sem perceber a origem desta chuva...
> 
> Mínima: *15,2ºC*
> Máxima: *17,2ºC*
> ...



 Penso que esta chuva se deve a uma depressão com expressão em altitude resultante da depressão que afectou o arquipélago da Madeira, mas tem vindo a perder actividade sobretudo eléctrica! Como tem movimento muito lento no nosso território tem largado boas quantidades de precipitação felizmente.


----------



## dASk (25 Out 2015 às 16:38)

Dia muito chuvoso este por aqui. Não esperava de todo! e parece que ainda vem lá mais uns mm.. e cai de maneira excelente para as terras!


----------



## dASk (25 Out 2015 às 16:43)

Alguém sabe a razão do alerta amarelo para percipitação para o distrito de Beja e Faro? Não estou a ver grandes diferenças do que está a acontecer aqui..


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2015 às 16:48)

na ultima meia hora a chuva tem se intensificando, chova moderado, razoalvemente bem agora


----------



## lm1960 (25 Out 2015 às 16:53)

Boas,

Por aqui choveu desde madrugada até ás 15:00, parou durante uma hora e há pouco vem uma carga mais forte. 
Neste momento o céu está menos carregado, sem vento.


----------



## nelson972 (25 Out 2015 às 17:56)

Começa a chover agora.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Out 2015 às 19:36)

Começou a cair uns aguaceiros fracos é cerca de 20 minutos e ainda continua.


----------



## Tufao André (25 Out 2015 às 19:49)

Chove torrencialmente!!! Bela carga de água


----------



## criz0r (25 Out 2015 às 19:57)

Um período de chuva forte ainda há pouco também por aqui, por agora chove fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2015 às 20:00)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *15,0ºC */ *18,5ºC*
Acumulado: *7,3 mm
*
Está difícil os aguaceiros cruzarem esta zona (Também posso ter o momento chorão?! ), aguaceiros intensos andam no mar.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2015 às 20:52)

Boas!
Dia bastante chuvoso! Não esperava de todo!!! 
Não tenho acompanhado o fórum porque, enfim, os testes são muitos ...
Parece que vários aguaceiros estão por vir e ainda bem


----------



## AMFC (25 Out 2015 às 21:12)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Dia bastante chuvoso! Não esperava de todo!!!
> Não tenho acompanhado o fórum porque, enfim, os testes são muitos ...
> Parece que vários aguaceiros estão por vir e ainda bem



Temos a sudoeste bastante instabilidade a evoluir muito lentamente, em geral para nordeste, vamos ver se cá chega e não perde intensidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2015 às 21:20)

Chuva fraca e *17,3ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2015 às 21:20)

AMFC disse:


> Temos a sudoeste bastante instabilidade a evoluir muito lentamente, em geral para nordeste, vamos ver se cá chega e não perde intensidade.


Era brutal se chegassem cá


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2015 às 21:37)

Que belas celulas a Oeste/SO, estão perto...


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2015 às 21:44)

Aquelas células estão a aguentar-se muito bem


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2015 às 21:46)

Aparentemente, primeiramente vão entrar no litoral sintrense/Mafrense, situação a seguir, dado que se trata de chuva intensa.


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2015 às 21:46)

Boas

Máxima de 18,9ºC aquém do esperado...

Precipitação até agora 7,0mm bem acima do esperado :P

Temperatura agora 17,7ºC


----------



## AMFC (25 Out 2015 às 21:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aparentemente, primeiramente vão entrar no litoral sintrense/Mafrense, situação a seguir, dado que se trata de chuva intensa.



E com deslocação tão lenta promete deixar bons acumulados, sem dúvida a acompanhar.


----------



## Geopower (25 Out 2015 às 21:49)

na última hora aguaceiros fracos a moderados. 18.0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2015 às 22:19)

Estou a ver que tenho que ir ao Cabo da Roca, para assistir a chuva torrencial.
Anda perto, vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2015 às 22:30)

Grande chuvada!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2015 às 22:33)

A estação dos bombeiros de Cascais disparou para os 24 mm de acumulado...chove a potes por aqui.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Out 2015 às 22:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação dos bombeiros de Cascais disparou para os 24 mm de acumulado...chove a potes por aqui.



Aparentemente o IPMA está a dormir relativamente aos avisos de precipitação forte, ou estou enganado?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Out 2015 às 22:36)

Por Carcavelos apenas chuvisca, mas o radar promete:


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2015 às 22:38)

Chuva torrencial não abranda, impressionante.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2015 às 22:39)

Chove forte em Carcavelos!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2015 às 22:42)

Por aqui nem uma pinga cai


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Out 2015 às 22:43)

Por aqui apenas chuva fraca.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2015 às 22:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação dos bombeiros de Cascais disparou para os 24 mm de acumulado...chove a potes por aqui.



Eco vermelho passou por cima:


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2015 às 22:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por aqui nem uma pinga cai



Mas vai caír. O sistema desloca-se lentamente para NNE.


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2015 às 22:46)

radar bem interessante na zona de Cascais, por aqui (Fajarda) por enquanto nada, choveu mais do que pensava hoje, vai se formando nevoeiro nesta zona da rua ainda pouco (só vejo nas luzes dos candeeiros) mas uns metros mais abaixo na rua onde começa um vale que divide a Fajarda em dois vê se bastante nevoeiro

17.1ºC 94% humidade


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2015 às 22:47)

StormRic disse:


> Mas vai caír. O sistema desloca-se lentamente para NNE.


Eu sei eu sei 
Acho interessante estar a chover forte por aí e por aqui nem uma pinga cai


----------



## fhff (25 Out 2015 às 22:48)

Não estou por lá, mas amigos dizem que chove torrencialmente em Colares e zona de Sintra.


----------



## Geiras (25 Out 2015 às 22:50)

TROVOADA em Sintra!!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2015 às 22:51)

Como é que o GFS não previu a ocorrência desta chuva toda??


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2015 às 22:51)

Aqui parou. Vê-se uma cortina sobre Cascais.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2015 às 22:51)

29 mm na Pampilheira,Cascais, belo acumulado.

Estes aguaceiros torrenciais renderam *18 mm(até ao momento)*, bastante bom.
As linhas de agua devem estar com caudais valentes.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2015 às 22:53)

Geiras disse:


> TROVOADA em Sintra!!!!



Relâmpago ou trovão mesmo? Minuto exacto, 22:51?


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2015 às 22:53)

Já chove moderadamente


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Out 2015 às 22:55)

Por aqui não chove de momento!
Lombos Sul!


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2015 às 22:55)

Torrencial agora!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Out 2015 às 22:56)

Começou agora a chover com força!


----------



## Geiras (25 Out 2015 às 22:57)

Chove torrencialmente por Sintra, com trovoada há mistura. Estoiro meio abafado.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2015 às 22:58)

Acumulado a subir na Parede a bom ritmo.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2015 às 22:58)




----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2015 às 22:59)

De volta à carga, chuva torrencial.

20 mm acumulados a somar...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (25 Out 2015 às 22:59)

Aqui em Lisboa (Amoreiras) nem uma pinga


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Out 2015 às 23:01)

Que sorte que têm, aqui nada de nada só 1.8mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2015 às 23:01)

Vai caindo forte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2015 às 23:03)

Por aqui não pinga. Nevoeiro na serra e Lua lá no alto.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2015 às 23:03)

O rate de precipitação da estação da Parede está nos 221 m/h, brutal, o eco vermelho cruzou a zona da estação.
Muito bons acumulados aqui no concelho de Cascais.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2015 às 23:04)

12 mm em 25 minutos na Parede!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Out 2015 às 23:04)

mandem um pouco para aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2015 às 23:06)

Metade do distrito lisboeta está à espera dessa linha de células, incluindo-me


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2015 às 23:09)

trovoada agora mesmo, grande flash!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Out 2015 às 23:10)

Trovoada por aqui!


----------



## Geiras (25 Out 2015 às 23:10)

Continua a trovoada por Sintra.


----------



## AMFC (25 Out 2015 às 23:12)

Tiagolco disse:


> Metade do distrito lisboeta está à espera dessa linha de células, incluindo-me



Está quase


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Out 2015 às 23:12)

Mais uma flashada!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2015 às 23:13)

AMFC disse:


> Está quase


É tão leeeeeeeeenta!!


----------



## PacificMoon (25 Out 2015 às 23:14)

Chove de moderado a forte em Sintra com alguma trovoada


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Out 2015 às 23:14)

Relâmpagos visíveis para SW!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2015 às 23:16)

Não pára de chover, muito bom.
Quanto a trovoada ouvi alguns roncos e 2 claroes, vieram de NE.


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2015 às 23:16)

Aqui nada...pode ser que daqui a umas horas a linha passe aqui...


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2015 às 23:17)

1 ocorrêcia relativamente a inundação.
Local: Adroana, Alcabideche


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Out 2015 às 23:17)

AndréFrade disse:


> Relâmpagos visíveis para SW!



A linha de instabilidade é muito longa, também vai chegar à Península de Setúbal certamente!


----------



## Garcia (25 Out 2015 às 23:18)

Boa noite..
Começa por aqui chuva mais persistente agora..


----------



## AMFC (25 Out 2015 às 23:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> 1 ocorrêcia relativamente a inundação.
> Local: Adroana, Alcabideche



E o IPMA continua impávido e sereno, devem estar a acompanhar o rescaldo do derbi


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2015 às 23:23)

bela chuvada que vai prai 

aqui o nevoeiro desapareceu todo do nada e começou a cair uns pingos


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2015 às 23:24)

CHOVE TORRENCIALMENTE, a estrada daqui da frente passou a ribeira em minutos e continua.

Esta frente toda de Lisboa para cima não era prevista, creio que foi um alongamento da linha de instabilidade que afetará o sul em poucas horas. 
Em menos de uma semana dois imprevistos em Lisboa!!! 







A frente é lenta, pode causar bastantes inundações, esperemos...
Acumulado: *14 mm *


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2015 às 23:26)

Acumulados impressionantes

Parede(Madorna): *41 mm*
Cascais(Pampilheira): *36 mm*


----------



## Garcia (25 Out 2015 às 23:29)

chuva forte...


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2015 às 23:29)

Continua a chover forte e feio, ainda bem que é a esta hora que está quase tudo em casa


----------



## Gerofil (25 Out 2015 às 23:32)

O núcleo depressionário a sudoeste do continente gerou uma linha de instabilidade mais a leste, já sobre o território do continente.. O movimento primário  das linhas de instabilidade seguem um rumo quase sul-norte; o movimento secundário, mais lento, faz que as linhas de instabilidade se façam cada vez mais para leste - daí o aviso amarelo do IPMA para Beja e Faro para esta noite.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2015 às 23:33)

Está tudo a passar a norte...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Out 2015 às 23:34)

Volta a chover com força!
Trovoada foi-se!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (25 Out 2015 às 23:36)

Nas Amoreiras continua a calmaria total, embora pareceu-me ter ouvido um ou outro "ronco" longiquo!


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2015 às 23:38)

Cacém disparou para os* 22 mm*!

Ainda há uma boa parte da linha para passar por Lisboa


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2015 às 23:40)

*Pampilheira, Cascais *parou nos *38 mm
Madorna, Parede* segue imparável, *47 mm*, a somar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Out 2015 às 23:40)

Voltou a trovoada!


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2015 às 23:41)

Trovoada! 23:41


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2015 às 23:41)

Vi um relâmpago!


----------



## AMFC (25 Out 2015 às 23:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Está tudo a passar a norte...



Calma que vamos levar com ela, ouvi mesmo agora um trovão.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2015 às 23:42)

Vejo mammatus a norte!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2015 às 23:42)

Vamos lá ver se é desta! Chove moderadamente


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2015 às 23:43)

23:43:05


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2015 às 23:43)

Brutal que flash!!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2015 às 23:43)

Relâmpago!!!!!


----------



## Lightning (25 Out 2015 às 23:43)

Aqui também


----------



## AMFC (25 Out 2015 às 23:44)

Gerofil disse:


> O núcleo depressionário a sudoeste do continente gerou uma linha de instabilidade mais a leste, já sobre o território do continente.. O movimento primário  das linhas de instabilidade seguem um rumo quase sul-norte; o movimento secundário, mais lento, faz que as linhas de instabilidade se façam cada vez mais para leste - daí o aviso amarelo do IPMA para Beja e Faro para esta noite.



Mas a precipitação já registada nos concelhos de Sintra e Cascais não estão dentro dos valores para emissão de avisos ?


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2015 às 23:44)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## PacificMoon (25 Out 2015 às 23:44)

Trovoada voltou  Chove moderadamente


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2015 às 23:45)

Relâmpagos everywhere!!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Out 2015 às 23:45)

Os relampagos sucedem se!
Chuva torrencial!


----------



## windchill (25 Out 2015 às 23:47)

Maquinas fotográficas a postos!!!


----------



## TekClub (25 Out 2015 às 23:47)

já foram emitidos avisos para Setúbal, Lisboa e Leiria...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Out 2015 às 23:48)

Ca bomba!!!


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2015 às 23:48)

23:48:00

Fantástico trovão!


----------



## meteo (25 Out 2015 às 23:49)

Grande chuvada! Estação MeteoOeiras já com 31,2 mm!
Trovoada forte também. Noite melhor deste Outono por aqui.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (25 Out 2015 às 23:49)

Começou a chover moderadamente nas Amoreiras.

1º trovão ao longe!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2015 às 23:49)

DILÚVIO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candy (25 Out 2015 às 23:49)

Aqui choveu bem há uma meia hora. 
Tenho estado a editar fotos do surf e vim agora ao fórum! Ui que susto!!!!!!! 
Trovoada???  Será que chega cá?!? E pelo que vi na olhadela que dei ao radar, vem mais chuva! Na Lourinhã deve estar lindo, deve!!!


----------



## Gerofil (25 Out 2015 às 23:50)

Face ao que as imagens de radar mostram, parece que vamos ter imensa precipitação sobre Lisboa (cidade) a partir de alguns momentos. Seria bom alertar as autoridades competentes estarem desde já de prevenção.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2015 às 23:50)

Trovoada!!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Out 2015 às 23:50)

WoW!!!!!!! E este Storm?


----------



## Lightning (25 Out 2015 às 23:51)

Muita nebulosidade baixa. É bom para ver. Só. 

Já se ouvem.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Out 2015 às 23:52)

Trovoada audível também aqui. Relâmpagos frequentes para SW e W.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2015 às 23:52)

Ouvi o primeiro trovão da noite


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2015 às 23:52)

23:52

Este rebentou com os típanos!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Out 2015 às 23:52)

Agressive por aqui... até as janelas tremem!
Mais um estoiro daqueles!


----------



## TekClub (25 Out 2015 às 23:53)

http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime pelo que vejo por aqui estão a cair todos no mar...


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2015 às 23:53)

Por Alvalade ainda nada, nem de visível, mas está se a aproximar chuva.


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Out 2015 às 23:54)

Boa noite,

Chove torrencialmente na Amadora.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2015 às 23:54)

E volto a repetir! Como é que nada disto estava previsto pelo gfs?


----------



## Tufao André (25 Out 2015 às 23:55)

Chuva torrencial e TROVOADA!!!  Ja vi vários relâmpagos e os trovões sao longinquos


----------



## TekClub (25 Out 2015 às 23:55)

foi tudo apanhado de surpresa pelos vistos...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Out 2015 às 23:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> E volto a repetir! Como é que nada disto estava previsto pelo gfs?


Olá vizinho!
A magia da meteo é essa!


----------



## rozzo (25 Out 2015 às 23:55)

Chove ao estilo tropical por Benfica, mesmo grossas as pingas. Os raios estão por trás, vê-se clarões e ouve-se trovões abafados pela enorme massa de água que vai caindo!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (25 Out 2015 às 23:56)

Diluvio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2015 às 23:57)

O melhor que se consegue


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2015 às 23:57)

É com cada ronco!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Out 2015 às 23:58)

Mais um!


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2015 às 23:58)

Aquele momento em que o meu screensaver do Windows 8 acertou na previsão de "aguaceiros e trovoada ao final do dia no Domingo"


----------



## AMFC (25 Out 2015 às 23:58)

Esqueçam os modelos, s. Pedro é que sabe e hoje decidiu brindar-nos com um espectáculo completo


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2015 às 23:59)

Chove já moderado com pingas bem grossas em Alvalade, notam-se imenso a cair nos candeeiros da avenida.


----------



## criz0r (25 Out 2015 às 23:59)

Vejo os relâmpagos lá ao longe e oiço bem os trovões mas o Anticiclone de Almada não a deixa vir.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2015 às 23:59)

Bem vindos ao dia 26, acumulado de ontem fica em *26,4 mm *


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 00:00)

Chove torrencialmente!!


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 00:00)

E mais outro relâmpago!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Out 2015 às 00:00)

E continua!


----------



## PacificMoon (26 Out 2015 às 00:01)

E lá vem ela com força! É cada estrondo


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2015 às 00:01)

criz0r disse:


> Vejo os relâmpagos lá ao longe e oiço bem os trovões mas o Anticiclone de Almada não a deixa vir.



E de Corroios também. Alguém encomendou um escudo para aqui.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Out 2015 às 00:01)

E como chove pela zona da Praça de Espanha em Lisboa!! JASUS!!!!! 
Esta hoje ninguém esperava!!


----------



## Pedro Braz (26 Out 2015 às 00:03)

Chuva torrencial perto do Lumiar


----------



## dASk (26 Out 2015 às 00:04)

Calma que acho que vai dar para todos.. evolui lentamente N/NE bem alongada há de chegar cá é preciso é que não perca força... e eu que me ia já deitar, claro que já na vou..


----------



## PedroAfonso (26 Out 2015 às 00:04)

Já em Almada apenas uns borrifos. Mas também se vê e ouve o que se passa mais para oeste.


----------



## meteo (26 Out 2015 às 00:04)

A estação MeteoOeiras passou dos 22 mm aos 37 mm num instante!
Chuva, trovoada, 30 minutos de chuva torrencial. E é isto uma bela noite de Outono


----------



## GonçaloMPB (26 Out 2015 às 00:05)

Torrencial agora!!!! 

Quase ainda não ouvi trovões à séria.


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2015 às 00:05)

E desaba o céu aqui


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 00:06)

O ipma acordou!!
Aviso amarelo para Lisboa e Setúbal!!


----------



## dASk (26 Out 2015 às 00:07)

A maré está a encher com um pico de 4.01m à 1,50h se continuar assim como está vão disparar ocorrências...


----------



## RickStorm (26 Out 2015 às 00:08)

Boa noite.

Por aqui já cairam umas boas trovoadas e chove bem. Não fosse eu ver este tópico na hora H e tinha perdido este espectáculo.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 00:09)

Pelo radar, acho que já acabou a festa por aqui mas soube bem


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Out 2015 às 00:10)

Com o que está a chover neste momento em Lisboa isto tem tudo para correr mal, para mais que ninguém estava à espera...


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Out 2015 às 00:10)

Boas

Oeiras, com precipitação forte e trovoada à cerca de 20 minutos, trovoada com 3 minutos mais ou menos de intervalo entra cada faísca  neste momento voltou a carregar de novo mais precipitação.

Abraço


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 00:11)

Que chuvada!!


----------



## dASk (26 Out 2015 às 00:11)

Eco vermelho a entrar a SW de Lisboa (cidade). Zona de Alcântara


----------



## Pedro Braz (26 Out 2015 às 00:11)

Chuva, chuva e mais chuva.

Já vou com um acumulado (no terraço cá de casa)


----------



## rbsmr (26 Out 2015 às 00:11)

Chove copiosamente aqui em Telheiras. Há pouco ouviu-se uns relâmpagos


----------



## GonçaloMPB (26 Out 2015 às 00:12)

dASk disse:


> Eco vermelho a entrar a SW de Lisboa (cidade). Zona de Alcântara


Estou poucos kms a norte de Alcantara e acho que nunca tinha presenciado água a cair do ceu desta forma!!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Out 2015 às 00:12)

rbsmr disse:


> Chove copiosamente aqui em Telheiras. Há pouco ouviu-se uns relâmpagos


E viam-se trovoes?  (não me leves a mal)


----------



## Geiras (26 Out 2015 às 00:14)

Já tenho 2 fotografias!


----------



## Garcia (26 Out 2015 às 00:14)

por aqui parou de chover... a olhar pelo radar, tá feito por hoje.. 
já venho..


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2015 às 00:16)

A trovoada foi-se. Agora vêm as inundações, que na minha zona já são tradição.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 00:16)

Por aqui chuva vai abrandando. A frente está a largar tudo agora em Lisboa e em breve será Almada.


----------



## TekClub (26 Out 2015 às 00:16)

Estou a ver que esta agreste por ai pelos vistos esta a ser melhor do que os eventos que se passaram ao logo deste mês que pareciam piores...


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 00:17)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá vizinho!
> A magia da meteo é essa!


Boas!
É por isto que gosto tanto de meteorologia


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2015 às 00:18)

Recomeça a chover moderadamente, mas nada de trovoada. Pingas espessas.


----------



## dASk (26 Out 2015 às 00:18)

Ainda pra mais sem estar sequer previsto.. top


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2015 às 00:18)

Chuva torrencial. nada de trovoada a acompanhar por enquanto.


----------



## rozzo (26 Out 2015 às 00:19)

Há mais de 5 minutos que não vejo clarões. Continua a chover bem. Caso para dizer que a trovoada morreu na praia...


----------



## Pedro Braz (26 Out 2015 às 00:19)

Trovoada é que nada... uns barulhinhos ao longe mas nada de interessante


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2015 às 00:20)

Chuvada e o radar nem tem quase nada...


----------



## Jodamensil (26 Out 2015 às 00:21)

Durante 10 minutos choveu muito bem em loures e com trovoada a mistura. Isto comecou eram umas 00:00h sim vi uns 3 raios! Foi o suficiente para deixar tudo a escorrer. Que carga de agua constante e espessa


----------



## fsl (26 Out 2015 às 00:21)

Em Nova-Oeiras praticamente já não chove. Mas entre as 2300 e as 2400 caíram 20mm . O acumulado do dia foi 37mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 00:22)

Acho que já entrámos na normalidade...
As células com trovoada mal chegam a terra morrem logo, mas não deixou de ser uma bela festa


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 00:23)

miguel disse:


> Chuvada e o radar nem tem quase nada...


Não te esqueças que o radar só atualiza de 5 em 5 minutos! Muita coisa pode acontecer durante esse tempo


----------



## Pedro Braz (26 Out 2015 às 00:27)

Qual radar?


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2015 às 00:28)

Foi um evento espectacular mais pela intensidade da precipitação, intensidade essa que não presenciava ha muitos, muitos meses.
O acumulado registado: *22 mm *

Madorna,Parede foi aos *48 mm*
Pampilheira, Cascais foi aos *39 mm*

Até ao momento, 9 ocorrências relativamente a inundações, maioritariamente na freguesia de Cascais.


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Out 2015 às 00:28)

Bom estoiro agora!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2015 às 00:28)

Flash extraordinário a Norte! Seguido de trovão.


----------



## Pedro Braz (26 Out 2015 às 00:28)

Primeiro clarão aqui no Lumiar... trovão uns 10 segundos depois (ainda está longe)


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 00:28)

MEU DEUS TROVOADA MESMO AQUI EM CIMA!!! QUE SUSTO DO CARAÇAS!!!!


----------



## RickStorm (26 Out 2015 às 00:28)

Trovoada que fez estremecer os vidros todos do prédio!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2015 às 00:29)

Grande flash, muitos roncos oriundos de E/NE.


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2015 às 00:29)

Só barulho aqui. Ainda fez estremecer ligeiramente as janelas...


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 00:29)

OMG QUE SUSTO, trovão mesmo à porta  o meu coração até saltou...


----------



## rozzo (26 Out 2015 às 00:29)

Grande estoiro! fiz bem refilar


----------



## Jodamensil (26 Out 2015 às 00:29)

Que estoiro!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 00:29)

Pedro Braz disse:


> Qual radar?


O do ipma


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 00:29)

rozzo disse:


> Há mais de 5 minutos que não vejo clarões. Continua a chover bem. Caso para dizer que a trovoada morreu na praia...



Exactamente! 
E deu para eu ficar surdo por momentos!
Acho que não apanhei nenhuma foto, debaixo de chuva torrencial foi complicado. 

Olha continua agora!

Trovão 00:28:20


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 00:31)

Está a crescer sobre a Costa da Caparica! Vai para Lisboa/Almada.


----------



## efcm (26 Out 2015 às 00:31)

Aqui pela amadora já deu para mandar um salto da cama com o trovão.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 00:32)

Chove torrencialmente outra vez 
Dois eventos de trovoada numa só semana e nem sequer estavam previstos, isto é que é bom!!!


----------



## rbsmr (26 Out 2015 às 00:32)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> E Pam-se trovoes?  (não me leves a mal)


Sim. 
Mesmo há pouco um flash e um grande estrondo. Provavelmente "caiu" um raio


----------



## Pedro Braz (26 Out 2015 às 00:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> O do ipma


Pensava que era de 10 em 10 minutos. De qualquer forma naquele mapa é difícil perceber os limites da cidade de Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 00:34)

10 mm em 5 minutos! Costa da Caparica. 31,7 mm em meia hora!


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 00:34)

Cacém acumulou das 23h às 00h: * 13,2 mm (Aviso Amarelo)*
Amadora acumula em 10 minutos:* 4,5 mm *


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 00:35)

Pedro Braz disse:


> Pensava que era de 10 em 10 minutos. De qualquer forma naquele mapa é difícil perceber os limites da cidade de Lisboa.


Existe o radar e o mapa dinâmico. O que estavam a falar era do mapa dinâmico e esse sim é que é de 5 em 5 minutos


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 00:36)

40 mm ! Preparem-se em Cacilhas e Lisboa!


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2015 às 00:36)

Voltou a trovoada em força


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 00:36)

Em Lisboa acabou a chuva forte e passou a moderada, agora Almada a levar com tudo


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2015 às 00:36)

meteorologia é mesmo fascinante e imprevisível, adoro , aproveitem que eu ainda tenho de esperar algum tempo provavelmente já vou estar a dormir


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Out 2015 às 00:37)

Juro que acabei de ver uma estação no wunderground a dar 463mm/h


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2015 às 00:38)

Chuva torrencial e contínua já há quase 1h. Não fui ver ainda como está a maré mas se estiver cheia a Cova da Piedade e Baixa de Corroios vaõ ter problemas.
Como está a situação por ai Light?


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 00:38)

StormRic disse:


> 40 mm ! Preparem-se em Cacilhas e Lisboa!


Isso não é aviso vermelho?


----------



## Pedro Braz (26 Out 2015 às 00:38)

Tiagolco disse:


> Existe o radar e o mapa dinâmico. O que estavam a falar era do mapa dinâmico e esse sim é que é de 5 em 5 minutos



No mapa dinâmico também não consigo ver a cidade de Lisboa (é tudo um borrão amarelo quase a ficar vermelho) 

Parece que volta a chover torrencialmente aqui para os lados do Lumiar


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 00:40)

Ainda me dói os ouvidos por causa da trovoada!! 
Continua a chover bem...


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 00:41)

Blitzortung registou o ronco que fez tudo saltar, o que está a branco mais a norte:


----------



## PedroAfonso (26 Out 2015 às 00:41)

Chuva torrencial há mais de 15 minutos. Zonas baixas podem estar cheias de lençóis de água neste momento.


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2015 às 00:41)

criz0r disse:


> Chuva torrencial e contínua já há quase 1h. Não fui ver ainda como está a maré mas se estiver cheia a Cova da Piedade e Baixa de Corroios vaõ ter problemas.
> Como está a situação por ai Light?



Os problemas do costume pelo que vejo da janela, as estradas tapadas de água e então com as obras recentes ainda mais ajudou isso a acontecer... 

A trovoada está no vaivém  ora aparece ora desaparece


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 00:43)

Meteomoita.com também:






A descarga foi bem perto de mim, cerca de 5 km.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 00:44)

Outra!


----------



## Pedro Braz (26 Out 2015 às 00:44)

Dois relâmpagos de seguida e um estrondo a mexer janelas


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 00:44)

QUE ESTRONDO FANTASTICO!!!


----------



## RickStorm (26 Out 2015 às 00:44)

Trovoada forte!


----------



## efcm (26 Out 2015 às 00:44)

Mais um belo trovão pela amadora


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2015 às 00:45)

Que flash imediatamente seguido de um trovão fortíssimo que até me abanou as janelas violentamente!


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Out 2015 às 00:45)

Mais um!


----------



## rozzo (26 Out 2015 às 00:45)

Este foi intra nuvem mesmo à minha frente sobre Alfragide. Lindo!


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2015 às 00:45)

Acabei de ficar temporariamente a ver tudo branco


----------



## PedroAfonso (26 Out 2015 às 00:45)

Mais próximo daqui agora. Chuva a acalmar.


----------



## Prates (26 Out 2015 às 00:45)

Pela Póvoa de Santa Iria chuva moderada e agora um trovão mais perto.


----------



## JAlves (26 Out 2015 às 00:46)

F%$&#$$##&# estava agora á janela a fumar e granda flashada seguida de imediato estalo medonho!!!


----------



## Tufao André (26 Out 2015 às 00:46)

Continua a chover mas menos intensa! Outro grande estoiro acabou de acontecer  Este foi mesmo aqui por cima!!


----------



## Gerofil (26 Out 2015 às 00:46)

O estado do tempo em Portugal Continental esta noite está condicionado pela presença de uma linha de instabilidade que se desenvolve entre uma massa de ar fria procedente de norte e uma massa de ar quente procedente de sul. Ao longo da linha de instabilidade desenvolve-se nebulosidade convectiva que origina aguaceiros e trovoadas, pontualmente fortes.
A linha de instabilidade estava, por volta das 23h00 de ontem, junto à costa ocidental de Portugal Continental, em deslocamento secundário para leste. Assim, durante as próximas horas serão esperados períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas, progredindo do litoral para o interior. Esta linha de instabilidade tenderá a perder a sua actividade à medida que progrida para o interior.


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2015 às 00:46)

E continua a chover torrencialmente, agora sim ela aproxima-se.


----------



## TekClub (26 Out 2015 às 00:46)

para o Algarve tanbem devem estar a ter festa


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 00:49)

Está a cair tudo no Tejo! Radar vermelha na zona da arriba fóssil da Caparica, aquelas árvores bem precisam!


----------



## Geopower (26 Out 2015 às 00:49)

chuva forte! Grande Relâmpago. Janelas a estremecer.


----------



## Candy (26 Out 2015 às 00:49)

Peniche não chove, não se houve nem se vê nadica ao longe... só um ventinho!... Por agora!...


----------



## Pedro Braz (26 Out 2015 às 00:52)

Luz...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (26 Out 2015 às 00:52)

Que noite!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 00:52)

E mais outra trovoada 
Desta vez mais longe


----------



## Pedro Braz (26 Out 2015 às 00:52)

Pedro Braz disse:


> Luz...


Trovão... mas demorou uns bons segundos


----------



## Jodamensil (26 Out 2015 às 00:52)

Woooooowwww!! Ta lindoooo


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 00:53)

E volta a chover com mais intensidade


----------



## RickStorm (26 Out 2015 às 00:53)

Flash outra vez e com o trovão a querer levar as janelas à frente! Até o telemóvel crashou e nem dá para concentrar no jogo...


----------



## Jodamensil (26 Out 2015 às 00:54)

Tenho duas torres de alta tensão a passar por cima da minha casa e este ultimo foi tao perto que os cabos ate parece que estalaram!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 00:54)

Não é que estou a ter um dejá vu, acho que já vi algo assim há 6 dias a vir do lado oposto...


----------



## dASk (26 Out 2015 às 00:55)

agora percebo chuva torrencial de gotas grossíssimas..


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 00:55)

Já vai em *52 mm* em menos de uma hora  Costa Caparica


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2015 às 00:56)

Eu não tenho estação, mas a este ritmo, se não caíram 50 mm já aqui, pouco falta...


----------



## Jodamensil (26 Out 2015 às 00:58)

Chove que nunca mais acaba! Vai lá vai! Vento nulo!


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2015 às 01:01)

As ruas são rios aqui


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2015 às 01:03)

Se não tivesse que ir trabalhar amanhã ás 7h metia-me há "estrada" e ia ver a Cova da Piedade.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Out 2015 às 01:03)

RickStorm disse:


> Flash outra vez e com o trovão a querer levar as janelas à frente! Até o telemóvel crashou e nem dá para concentrar no jogo...



A trovejar e tu a jogar telemóvel?


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 01:03)

Em Almada já se ultrapassou o alerta vermelho, já está perto é do estado de emergência... 

*56 mm em 1 hora *


----------



## lilimg (26 Out 2015 às 01:04)

Há tanto tempo com a máquina e tripé montados à espera de trovoada e nada para estes lados...  Até agora, só uns aguaceiros fracos. (Cantanhede, Coimbra)


----------



## windchill (26 Out 2015 às 01:05)

Que diluvio!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 01:06)

lilimg disse:


> Há tanto tempo com a máquina e tripé montados à espera de trovoada e nada para estes lados...  Até agora, só uns aguaceiros fracos. (Cantanhede, Coimbra)


Bem vinda ao fórum!! 
Parece que a sorte ficou para a metade sul do país


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 01:06)

Na AML, três estações a ultrapassarem o alerta vermelho:

 Caparica -* 56 mm*
 Ajuda, Monsanto - *48 mm*
 Charneca da Caparica - *41mm*


----------



## RickStorm (26 Out 2015 às 01:07)

Ruipedroo disse:


> A trovejar e tu a jogar telemóvel?



Estou a jogar no PC, mas como não tinha mais espaço no telemóvel não consegui fazer mais registos. Mas continuo atento. Já aqui coloco a primeira fornada do que consegui registar *(desde já o aviso pela fraca qualidade e pelo mau jeito do cameraman ahaha).*


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 01:09)

Imagino que o acumulado na Caparica no final do dia deve chegar aos *100 mm*...


----------



## RickStorm (26 Out 2015 às 01:11)




----------



## dASk (26 Out 2015 às 01:12)

Está uma célula a entrar agora no Cabo Espichel que deve estar brutal. Eco quase quase roxo!!


----------



## Vitor TT (26 Out 2015 às 01:14)

Porra estava a tentar filmar a escassa trovoada que por aqui passa, quando tinha desligado a máquina e pouco depois, pelas +- 00:42h, um brutal flash, que nem vi bem, e um ou dois segundos depois uma "bomba" acústica e de janela aberta, apanhei um susto brutal, mais raivoso fiquei por não ter filmado tudo, ainda apanhei o resto do trovão, e mais tarde ai sim apanhei o "menu" completo a minha frente, mais tarde coloco aqui, pois tenho de o editar e fazer o upload.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 01:14)

Por aqui chuva fraca a moderada, acumulado de *9,7 mm
*
Vai tudo para Setúbal agora:


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 01:17)

*56 mm *em uma hora! Fenomenal se fôr real!






Descargas todas elas fortes:


----------



## RickStorm (26 Out 2015 às 01:18)

Últimos dois registos que consegui...



E mais uma trovoada que acabou de cair.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 01:18)

Pedro Braz disse:


> No mapa dinâmico também não consigo ver a cidade de Lisboa (é tudo um borrão amarelo quase a ficar vermelho)
> 
> Parece que volta a chover torrencialmente aqui para os lados do Lumiar



Muda o mapa de fundo.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2015 às 01:18)

Mais um flash e trovão.


----------



## JAlves (26 Out 2015 às 01:18)

Vitor TT disse:


> Porra estava a tentar filmar a escassa trovoada que por aqui passa, quando tinha desligado a máquina e pouco depois, pelas +- 00:42h, um brutal flash, que nem vi bem, e um ou dois segundos depois uma "bomba" acústica e de janela aberta, apanhei um susto brutal, mais raivoso fiquei por não ter filmado tudo, ainda apanhei o resto do trovão, e mais tarde ai sim apanhei o "menu" completo a minha frente, mais tarde coloco aqui, pois tenho de o editar e fazer o upload.



Foi o que eu vi/ouvi! 

Olha ai outro!


----------



## Pedro Braz (26 Out 2015 às 01:18)

dASk disse:


> Está uma célula a entrar agora no Cabo Espichel que deve estar brutal. Eco quase quase roxo!!


Também estava a ver isso.
E a Oeste da Fonte da Telha também.

Mais uma luzinha aqui pelo Lumiar... mas os trovões são fracos


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 01:19)

O quê?!?!?!?! Mais trovoada?!?!?! Estou a adorar


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 01:20)

Aqui está ela! Bem me parecia que tinha ouvido da janela norte:


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2015 às 01:21)

está a começar a chover aqui


----------



## Jodamensil (26 Out 2015 às 01:21)

Uii esta agora nao tava a espera. Clarao e nem 2 segundos bomba!


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2015 às 01:22)

passado 1min, chuva forteeee


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 01:25)

Estação de Ajuda, Monsanto acumulou* 9 mm* em 5 minutos, mas pelo radar nem chegava a eco amarelo! Começa a deixar de ser fiável...


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 01:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Estação de Ajuda, Monsanto acumulou* 9 mm* em 10 minutos, mas pelo radar nem chegava a eco amarelo! Começa a deixar de ser fiável...



O radar...


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 01:27)

Chove torrencialmente!!! Mas o mapa dinâmico só mostra eco verde...


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 01:28)

1h26, Caparica ultrapassa os* 60 mm*, como é que será que vai o local?


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2015 às 01:33)

já passou a fraca, está a passar de raspão...

edit: ficou mais forte de novo, como está a passar de raspão só chove mais forte quando tem um bracinho de fora, assim não é sempre constante


----------



## Jodamensil (26 Out 2015 às 01:34)

A chuva não está forte. Mas ja vai moderada há demasiado tempo. Não pára!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (26 Out 2015 às 01:36)

Vem la mais trovoada ou nem por isso?


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 01:36)

Bem parece que o eco verde gostou mesmo de Lisboa, já há quase 3 horas que não pára de chover! 
Acumulado de Outubro vai se valente, e ainda devem cair 10-15 mm às 18h!


----------



## AndréGM22 (26 Out 2015 às 01:36)

Fui dar um olhinho ao Rio e a maré está de fato bastante cheia, não sei se nas zonas mais sensíveis de lisboa não existiram alguns problemas.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 01:38)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Vem la mais trovoada ou nem por isso?


A trovoada deve ficar por aqui mas a chuva vai continuar até terça


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 01:38)

O IPMA esqueceu-se de Santarém? Aviso amarelo?


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2015 às 01:39)

não sei se o distrito de Santarém não deveria estar também em amarelo 

chove moderado por aqui


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 01:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> 1h26, Caparica ultrapassa os* 60 mm*, como é que será que vai o local?



Não vai... fica, a nadar!







Deve estar interessante em alguns locais de Lisboa.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 01:40)




----------



## rozzo (26 Out 2015 às 01:41)

volta a chover bastante forte por Benfica. Vendo o radar não sei se fica por aqui a noite...


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2015 às 01:41)

Está difícil chegar aqui...o escudo de Setúbal difícil de quebrar...Lisboa sempre com sorte... 

Levo 1,6mm depois das 00h e a ver tudo a passar ao lado...


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2015 às 01:42)

ouvi trovão!!!!! estou a fazer seguimento na Fajarda (Coruche)


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 01:42)

Acumulado em 1 hora:







Acredito que ultrapassou a escala de 20mm

Se isto fosse durante o dia nem queria saber os estragos que iam haver...


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2015 às 01:43)

começa a chover forte de novo


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 01:44)

A frente não quer mesmo deixar Lisboa para trás


----------



## JAlves (26 Out 2015 às 01:44)

Caneças já leva 13,4mm desde as 00h.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 01:46)

Ajuda, Monsanto acumula mais 10 mm em 10 minutos já vai em *75 mm* ?! Ou não é fiável ou aquela zona é uma piscina...


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 01:46)

Chove moderadamente há 2 horas!! A torneira não fecha pah!!


----------



## Jodamensil (26 Out 2015 às 01:46)

A chuva volta a intensificar se. E ta um bocado mais de vento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 01:48)

Células a norte intensificaram-se, a frente mais intensa vai para Santarém:


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2015 às 01:50)

vou deitar ao som da chuva que amanhã tenho levantar cedo para ir para o meu segundo local de seguimento em Lisboa, só ouvi o tal trovão até agora mais nada, vai chovendo periodos um pouco mais fortes depois abranda, neste momento moderado, se tivesse 1 ou 2km mais para oeste estava a apanhar com chuva forte constante, mas como é de raspão é aos periodos
16.8ºC 95% humidade


----------



## Jodamensil (26 Out 2015 às 01:52)

Que chuvada!! Abriram a torneira lol


----------



## squidward (26 Out 2015 às 01:55)

De registar um grande relâmpago em Vialonga mesmo a minha frente enquanto conduzia na variante em direcção a Loures por volta das 00:50  (ja tinha avistado 2 relâmpagos anteriormente) e claro...a chuva intensa que apanhei desde Lisboa.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2015 às 01:56)

Vai chovendo mas nada de mais 3,4mm...


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 01:56)

Chove torrencialmente agora!!  Estação de Belas deu o berro


----------



## Tufao André (26 Out 2015 às 02:00)

12 mm acumulados por aqui desde as 0h e não pára de chover! Agora está moderada, mas teve momentos torrenciais incríveis!! A trovoada foi-se e parece ter ido de vez.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 02:02)

Intensificação da célula a ir para Leiria, linha segue para o interior e Setúbal está na mira de mais aguaceiros:


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 02:08)

O IPMA vai certamente explicar isto:
 01H UTC

Praia da Rainha - *49,2 mm *






Lisboa com nível de aviso laranja e Almada com nível de aviso vermelho, aliás, a ultrapassar bem a escala.
Nunca vi uma estação a acumular tanto em 1 hora, é recorde?


----------



## MSantos (26 Out 2015 às 02:10)

Boa madrugada,

Noite animada por aqui, com períodos de chuva por vezes com uma intensidade torrencial.  

Ouvi um trovão isolado, para já não se ouviu mais nenhum.


----------



## Vitor TT (26 Out 2015 às 02:11)

O pouco que consegui captar,


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2015 às 02:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Intensificação da célula a ir para Leiria, linha segue para o interior e Setúbal está na mira de mais aguaceiros:



Não subestimes o escudo de Setúbal  ... vou dormir que é mais um fiasco para a longa lista deste ano por aqui.

3,4mm


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2015 às 02:21)

Por Corroios, a volta do costume - a cadeia de prédios da zona onde moro transformada numa ilha... EN10 cortada pela polícia, bombeiros num frenesim, telepizza com os funcionários a tirarem a água que inundou o estabelecimento, e o mesmo para muitas outras lojas. Vala quase a transbordar, tive que dar uma volta de quase 1 km para não me molhar (minimamente) e conseguir boas imagens. Saía água do chão em certas zonas (a vala passa por baixo da estrada e estava no seu caudal máximo).

Até a casa começou a meter água  pelo tecto da sala...

A bateria da gopro nem pegou (já há muito que não a uso), teve que ser tudo com o telemóvel. Estou a editar imagens.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 02:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Nunca vi uma estação a acumular tanto em 1 hora, é recorde?



É pouco comum mas longe de ser recorde. Lisboa tem valores na ordem dos 70 mm, o Algarve também, entre outras.
Terá havido com certeza graves problemas de inundação pois é uma zona plana com pouco escoamento apesar da proximidade do mar. Costa da Caparica estará incluída na zona afectada. Veja-se os valores que as estações WU tiveram à volta, 51mm , 61 mm. Isto é tudo muito volumoso mesmo, é o total normal do mês a caír em pouco mais de uma hora apenas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 02:32)

Aguaceiros a chegar a Setúbal, chuva a sair de Lisboa lentamente e a ir para Santarém/Leiria:






Estes eventos de sul são mesmo inesperados, mas a probabilidade de ocorrer dois em uma semana, deve ser bem baixa!


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2015 às 02:33)

Boa carga de agua que durou 5 minutos...acumulados 7,0mm desde as 00h


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 02:33)

StormRic disse:


> É pouco comum mas longe de ser recorde. Lisboa tem valores na ordem dos 70 mm, o Algarve também, entre outras.
> Terá havido com certeza graves problemas de inundação pois é uma zona plana com pouco escoamento apesar da proximidade do mar. Costa da Caparica estará incluída na zona afectada. Veja-se os valores que as estações WU tiveram à volta, 51mm , 61 mm. Isto é tudo muito volumoso mesmo, é o total normal do mês a caír em pouco mais de uma hora apenas.


 E ainda falta a frente fria à tarde para juntar a isso! Outubro bem chuvoso!

Junta à tua lista de recordes de 2015!


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 02:34)

miguel disse:


> Boa carga de agua que durou 5 minutos...acumulados 7,0mm desde as 00h


Acordaste?


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 02:38)

Aqui o acumulado de Outubro já vai a* mais de 70 mm* do valor médio de 71-00, acho que é suficiente para a seca se ir embora, e o mês ainda não acabou...


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2015 às 02:41)

Prints do que consegui filmar. A qualidade é para esquecer. Apesar disso penso que não são precisas muitas palavras para dar a entender uma ínfima parte do que se passou aqui (em santa marta nem quero imaginar...)


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 02:43)

StormRic, a de Monsanto está quase nos 100 mm, prestes a ultrapassar o valor máximo diário de Outubro de Lisboa... 

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAJUDALI2

Ontem acumulou 283 mm, pelo que ou o rio invadiu Lisboa ou a estação está com problemas sérios...


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 02:49)

Acabei de me aperceber que na Caparica acabou de chover mais numa hora do que nos últimos 5 meses... ​


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2015 às 02:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> StormRic, a de Monsanto está quase nos 100 mm, prestes a ultrapassar o valor máximo diário de Outubro de Lisboa...
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAJUDALI2
> 
> Ontem acumulou 283 mm, pelo que ou o rio invadiu Lisboa ou a estação está com problemas sérios...



As grandes acumulações fazem sentido. Na zona de Setúbal estiveram brutais células com um movimento muito lento. A água precipitável total era significativa (>1.2 polegadas = >30 milímetros):


----------



## Vince (26 Out 2015 às 02:57)

Mas esses 283mm não fazem qualquer sentido, parece óbvio.


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2015 às 03:00)

Sim, refiro-me aos 49.2 mm de Almada. Não ficou bem explicitado da minha parte.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (26 Out 2015 às 06:51)

Bom dia, o dia comecou c o chao molhado (fruto da chuvada de ontem) e nevoeiro (está fresquinho na rua). 
Veremos se a temperatura hoje/amanha desce ao ponto de never acima dos 1700 metros!!


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Out 2015 às 07:33)

Lightning disse:


> Prints do que consegui filmar. A qualidade é para esquecer. Apesar disso penso que não são precisas muitas palavras para dar a entender uma ínfima parte do que se passou aqui (em santa marta nem quero imaginar...)


Boas. 
Por ontem estar estupidamente cansado por ter feito noite no dia anterior, não dei muito pela chuva,  apenas ouvi cair uma chuvada, mas deve-me ter passado tudo ao lado. 
Contudo, acordámos com a polícia a ligar as sirenes à noite, com insistência, para as pessoas irem tirar os carros do lago do costume em Santa Marta. 
Depois de tantas obras a tentar melhorar o escoamento, ontem deve ter sido muito mau. Santa Marta ficou, de novo, inundada.


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2015 às 07:55)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas.
> Por ontem estar estupidamente cansado por ter feito noite no dia anterior, não dei muito pela chuva,  apenas ouvi cair uma chuvada, mas deve-me ter passado tudo ao lado.
> Contudo, acordámos com a polícia a ligar as sirenes à noite, com insistência, para as pessoas irem tirar os carros do lago do costume em Santa Marta.
> Depois de tantas obras a tentar melhorar o escoamento, ontem deve ter sido muito mau. Santa Marta ficou, de novo, inundada.



Eu logo calculei... Calculei que essas obras pouco ou nada adiantassem. Foram mais para encher a vista. E à tarde isto vai piorar novamente, embora não seja nada comparado com o que se passou esta madrugada...

Eu já não tenho estação mas pelo que vi acredito mesmo em 60 ou mais mm acumulados só no evento desta madrugada...


----------



## ct5iul (26 Out 2015 às 08:42)

Bom dia

Informo que sou eu o responsável pela estação do MeteoAjuda , realmente  os dados apresentados não são os verdadeiros,provavelmente o que deve estar a acontecer é que perto da estação há um sistema de rega que tem uns sensores que trabalham na mesma frequência que o pluviômetro da estação do Meteo Ajuda dai provoca interferências no pluviômetro

Apesar da estação estar a trabalhar toda com fios o pluviometro trabalha sem fios e com fios não havendo possibilidade de desactivar o RF do pluviômetro

Estou a tentar resolver a situação remotamente mas caso não o consiga vou ter que me deslocar pessoalmente ao sitio onde esta a estação e fazer Hard reset a estação.

No entanto tenho outra estação a trabalhar no mesmo local e a precipitação verdadeira desde as 00H é de 23.5mm

No dia 25 a precipitação foi de 15.5mm

Peço desculpa pelo incomodo


----------



## Geopower (26 Out 2015 às 08:43)

bom dia. 18,1*C. Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Out 2015 às 08:53)

Por aqui foi uma noite bem regada, com chuva moderada, parou por volta das 7 horas.
Agora está nevoeiro, e céu nublado.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 09:36)

Acumulados horários e total desde que recomeçou a chover há dois dias, até hoje às 7h (finalmente já não tem que se pôr utc)


----------



## tucha (26 Out 2015 às 09:38)

Aqui por Telheiras aproxima-se qualquer coisa, ficou muito escuro de repente dentro de casa e a cor do céu mistura-se entre o azul, branco e cinzento...

E já pingou um pouco, e já parou mas agora o céu está a carregar bastante, tudo cinzento escuro, acho que vem ai trovoada!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Out 2015 às 09:41)

Bom dia finalmente uma noite digna de outono com alguma trovoada e chuva forte, total acumulado foi de 15.6mm.


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2015 às 10:06)

bolas demoro mais tempo nas filas de trânsito para entrar em Lisboa do que o resto do caminho desde a Fajarda 

apanhei nevoeiro desde a Fajarda até Vila Franca de Xira, quando finalmente entrei em Lisboa começou a chover razoavelmente bem, parou agora de chover


----------



## ct5iul (26 Out 2015 às 10:07)

Bom dia mais uma vez a o problema com a  precipitação da Estação do METEOAJUDA encontra-se resolvida sendo o valor real ate ao momento de 24.0mm


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2015 às 10:11)

provavelmente o trovão que ouvi esta noite quando era 1h e tal deve ter sido este, a outra descarga ao lado praticamente ao mesmo tempo foi bem mais fraca


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2015 às 10:35)

Aqui em Setubal cidade muito pouco tendo em conta o que se passou a poucos kilometros...

Acumulados desde as 00h 10,4mm e nada de trovoadas
Rajada máxima até agora 23km/h

Mínima de 16,4ºC

Agora muito nublado com abertas e 20,1ºC

Venha a frente de logo a noite...a ver se não se abre um buraco em cima de Setúbal


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 11:24)

Parece que a linha de instabilidade continuou rumo a Portalegre e Castelo Branco e ainda deve ter feito bons acumulados.
Aqui parecem chegar aguaceiros:






A atmosfera parece estar ainda instável, pelo que de norte a sul a oeste da costa vê-se uma linha de aguaceiros moderados a chegar, logo atrás, mais a norte, chega a primeira frente fria (atrasada)


----------



## Tufao André (26 Out 2015 às 11:31)

Por aqui a linha de instabilidade largou cerca de *20 mm *em 4 horas de chuva sem parar (23h-3h), apenas variou a sua intensidade! Até foi pouco tendo em conta os enormes acumulados mais no centro de Lisboa...
A trovoada surpreendeu e muito pela sua intensidade!
Por agora tudo calmo, o sol brilha por entre as nuvens e o vento sopra moderado de SW.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 11:33)

"
*Mau tempo causa pequenas inundações em Lisboa*
*Sapadores de Lisboa receberam cerca de 50 pedidos de ajuda entre as 00:00 e as 02:00"*


----------



## Sissi (26 Out 2015 às 12:17)

Lightning disse:


> As ruas são rios aqui


Bom dia

Passei em Corroios às 00:30 para ir buscar o marido aos comboios, desde Vale de Milhaços que começaram os problemas, em Corroios então era o caos, entrou-me água para o escape do carro, difícil entrar na rotunda para a estação, era um ribeiro autêntico, travões do carro a falahr...bem um susto enorme!! Depois optei por ir por St. Marta, o que também não foi fácil, fui a 20 km/h até Vale de Milhaços e com as escovas no máximo...mais uns minutos e St. Marta deve ter ficado também difícil...Já em Vale de Milhaços aquela hora vi pessoas a retirar água das garagens...Foi um temporal à antiga!!!


----------



## MSantos (26 Out 2015 às 12:30)

david 6 disse:


> provavelmente o trovão que ouvi esta noite quando era 1h e tal deve ter sido este, a outra descarga ao lado praticamente ao mesmo tempo foi bem mais fraca



Foi bem perto da minha casa, foi um bom estrondo por aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 13:36)

Depois de uma noite com muita festa, eis que o dia amanheceu com algum nevoeiro e por volta das 9h houve um aguaceiro moderado a forte que deu para molhar muito bem o chão 
Que venha mais chuva!


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2015 às 13:39)

O escudo de Setúbal repeliu agora mesmo mais um aguaceiro...está sol e tempo ameno 20,0ºC

10,4mm na madrugada

rajada máxima até agora 31km/h


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 16:20)

Começou a chover em Carcavelos há vinte minutos, mas já praticamente parou. Céu encoberto, Vento de sudoeste moderado. 0,3 mm acumulado neste pré-frontal; 6,1 mm no dia. 12,4 mm ontem com 10,2 mm na madrugada e 2,2mm já com a trovoada da noite que contabilizou no total 8,3 mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 16:33)

Estão a desenvolver-se umas belas células no Atlântico


----------



## Geopower (26 Out 2015 às 16:59)

Começou a chover em Telheiras à cerca de 15 minutos. Chuva fraca por vezes moderada. Vento intensificou-se e sopra moderado de SW. É o inicio da frente fria. Temperatura: 19.8ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Out 2015 às 17:01)

Hoje as 14.12 a maré cheia foi de 4.19 metros. O que deixa a água bastante rente com baixa de Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 17:04)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Hoje as 14.12 a maré cheia foi de 4.19 metros. O que deixa a água bastante rente com baixa de Lisboa.



 Boa observação e fotos, deixa também no seguimento marítimo e praias.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 17:05)

Céu a ficar muito pesado e escuro a oes-sudoeste. Base das nuvens plana escura e muito baixa, vento reforça-se.

Recomeçou a chover.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 17:14)

Pensava que as células eram mais fortes 
Ainda tenho alguma expectativa que haja trovoada


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 17:23)

A Costa da Caparica parece estar particularmente atraente para a instabilidade:


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Out 2015 às 17:24)

Chove... 
Delicioso, especialmente quando estamos em casa...


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2015 às 17:25)

Boas,
Chove bem por Cascais.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 17:29)

Horizonte fechado, fraca visibilidade, chuva intensa mas sem pingos grossos. Vento já rodou para oeste, isto é a frente.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 17:36)

Agora sim, chuva grossa, vento forte de sudoeste.






19,1ºC
76% 
1010,0 hPa


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 17:38)

Começou a chover imenso do nada! A visibilidade diminui muito! Agora só faltava a trovoada


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2015 às 17:51)

chove em lisboa


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 17:51)

Isto foi o melhor que se conseguiu a noite passada, nada. Para além de _n _fotogramas queimados no vídeo da GoPro. 






A trovoada nesta altura estava sobre a Caparica, fora do ângulo de vista do lado esquerdo. Também ilustra o estado alagado em que ficara o campo. O video da GoPro é interessante pelos movimentos das nuvens que estiveram longe de ser lineares, havendo avanços, retrocessos, rotações, cruzamentos, etc.


----------



## Geopower (26 Out 2015 às 18:02)

chuva forte neste momento. Temperatura em descida: 18.6ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2015 às 18:09)

Chove forte por Sintra, isto tem sido uma rega, a barragem da Mula a este ritmo vai encher bem.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 18:11)

Pouco acumulado na estação aqui do bairro: 1,1 mm.

5,3 mm em Nova Oeiras;
5,3 mm, também, em Parede;
6,3 mm em S.Domingos de Rana.

Edição: já melhorou, 2,8 mm.


----------



## Geopower (26 Out 2015 às 18:16)

Geopower disse:


> chuva forte neste momento. Temperatura em descida: 18.6ºC. Vento fraco.


Já abrandou. Passou a chuva fraca a moderada. Creio que foi a passagem da mancha amarela visivel no radar.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 18:22)

O pior da frente já passou por aqui! 
Setúbal vai levar com uma grande carga de água


----------



## fsl (26 Out 2015 às 18:25)

Em Nova-Oeiras a Frente "deu" cerca de 8mm até ao momento. A intensidade tem oscilado entre Moderada e Forte.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 18:26)

Precipitação forte há vinte minutos sobre Lisboa. Células mais intensas sobre a Arrábida.


----------



## Candy (26 Out 2015 às 18:33)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## Pedro Mindz (26 Out 2015 às 18:37)

Chove moderado/forte desde as 16.40 +/-. Quem é que se queixava da seca? ahagp


----------



## Geopower (26 Out 2015 às 18:40)

Chove forte novamente!  18,3ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## Teles (26 Out 2015 às 18:45)

Boas , por aqui durante a noite houve um período em que choveu bem , neste momento vai chovendo  moderado e por vezes mais forte teno acumulado até ao momento 25,6mm .
Algumas fotos do dia de hoje!:
























































neste momento volta a chover forte!


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Out 2015 às 18:47)

Por aqui Chuva moderada, que começou as 18 horas, acompanhada de algum vento, e já se sente alguma fresquidão.
Durante o dia de hoje ainda se viu o sol, principalmente durante a tarde, apesar de pouco depois da hora de almoço, começou logo o céu a ficar bem escuro. Ainda hoje andei de t-shirt, na apanha da azeitona, mas agora já sabe bem uma casaco.
Sigo com 17ºC
O WindGuru está a "meter" cerca de 11mm agora a partir das 21 horas, aqui para a minha zona.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 18:49)

Candy disse:


> Chove torrencialmente



Passagem da frente quase terminada pelo litoral oeste:






Sobre Setúbal agora e a subir o vale do tejo.

*4,6 mm* acumulados aqui em Carcavelos sul, ainda chove fraco.

*10,2 mm* em Parede;
*9,1 mm* em Nova Oeiras;
*7,8 mm* em S.Domingos de Rana.

*17,2ºC* em descida; *1009,7 hPa* em descida lenta; *86%* em descida.


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2015 às 18:49)

tem chovido bem por Lisboa


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 18:51)

Será que o pós-frontal trás alguma coisa de interessante?


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 18:54)

Teles disse:


> Algumas fotos do dia de hoje!



Belas fotos!  Gosto especialmente das três de _pileus_.



david 6 disse:


> tem chovido bem por Lisboa



Aguardemos pelo registo das últimas duas horas, até às 17h estava assim:








Tiagolco disse:


> Será que o pós-frontal trás alguma coisa de interessante?



Sim, aguaceiros relativamente frequentes mas pouco intensos:


----------



## Geopower (26 Out 2015 às 19:08)

chove fraco neste momento. 18.0ºC. Temperatura desceu 2ºC desde o inicio da frente.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2015 às 19:08)

A frente vai passando ao inicio choveu forte durante uns 2/3 minutos! 

A frente por ela mesmo até agora deixou 4mm o que é pouco!

Acumulado hoje desde as 00h 14,2mm


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2015 às 19:19)

10 mm por aqui,  bem bom.
Chove fraco
14,6 graus

Amanha a t. Máxima vai dar um tombo interessante.


----------



## AndréGM22 (26 Out 2015 às 19:20)

Vai chovendo ainda que sem grande intensidade, já se nota a noite bem mais fresca.


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2015 às 19:23)

Sissi disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Passei em Corroios às 00:30 para ir buscar o marido aos comboios, desde Vale de Milhaços que começaram os problemas, em Corroios então era o caos, entrou-me água para o escape do carro, difícil entrar na rotunda para a estação, era um ribeiro autêntico, travões do carro a falahr...bem um susto enorme!! Depois optei por ir por St. Marta, o que também não foi fácil, fui a 20 km/h até Vale de Milhaços e com as escovas no máximo...mais uns minutos e St. Marta deve ter ficado também difícil...Já em Vale de Milhaços aquela hora vi pessoas a retirar água das garagens...Foi um temporal à antiga!!!



Corroios é aquela zona onde vem tudo o que escoa de Vale Milhaços, Santa Marta, Alto do Moinho, Quinta de S. Nicolau, Pinhal Vidal, bem...... nem vou continuar... As características do terreno têm TODAS as condições reunidas para que aconteça sempre o pior sempre que chove assim. 

Ontem os carros que aceleravam na EN10, ou seja, que faziam exactamente o pior que se pode fazer, em vez de conduzirem a uma velocidade constante e limitada para prevenir a água de tapar a parte da frente, quando aceleravam os faróis desapareciam totalmente com a água. Depois há aqueles que ficam atascados e nem percebem porquê...   

Eu às vezes só não pego no meu carro nestas ocasiões porque está rebaixado à frente, ou seja mais fácil é de entrar água para o motor. Quando conduzo debaixo destas condições tenho que ir por estradas específicas que já conheço como a palma da mão. Já vi muita gente a danificar seriamente o eixo dos carros quando passam na rua da casa do povo, quando as tampas de esgoto saltam e as pessoas não sabem que o buraco está lá (só vêm água a sair do chão e não percebem) e acertam lá em cheio. Por algumas vezes tive que ser eu e outros populares a avisarmos as pessoas em situações assim, tentando desviar o tráfego pelo passeio.

A vala junto dos CTT levantou toda, hoje vi que também existem estragos naquela zona.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2015 às 19:26)

Chove mais agora, o acumulado aumentou para 15,6mm...5,2mm da frente fria

16,8ºC


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 19:34)

Ainda da trovoada da noite passada, consegui salvar no RAW uma imagem que no JPG estava totalmente invisível. É que foi tirada com a chuva a caír em cima da máquina, lente continuamente a ser limpa, embaciada, etc o divertimento do costume. 







Enquadramento para se ver alguma coisa, tem muitos pinguinhos de chuva que o _flash _natural congelou na sua queda:


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2015 às 19:44)

O acumulado deu um bom salto graças a ultima meia hora de chuva moderada por vezes forte...

Acumulado desde as 00h: 18,0mm
Acumulado com a frente fria: 7,6mm

Agora chove fraco, vai dando as ultimas esta frente... Temperatura actual 16,9ºC


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 19:44)

A frente já está no Ribatejo, a fazer um bom trabalho de rega dos campos:






Até às 18h, a precipitação ainda não estava forte em Lisboa:





Temperatura em queda repentina, *16,3ºC*, humidade relativa a subir um pouco devido à baixa de temperatura, *88%*.

Pressão deu um salto de *1,4 hPa* em menos de uma hora, para 1011,1 hPa. Assinatura perfeita da passagem da frente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2015 às 19:47)

Passagem de frente fria típica outonal  Já tinha saudades de uma boa frente fria

Intensificação da frente na chegada a terra, tal como o GFS previa. Períodos de chuva moderada, com alguns pontos de forte, o escoamento na Amadora aguentou bem. Acumulado de *24,1 mm* e a somar, passagem lenta da frente.

Máxima:* 21ºC*
Mínima: *15,5ºC* (Agora e provisória)

Vento também aumenta ligeiramente de intensidade com a frente, vento moderado.

Interessante que pelas 13h andava tudo de manga curta e sem chapéu, agora às 17h parece que se arrependeram...


----------



## TekClub (26 Out 2015 às 19:48)

Por aqui vai  moderadamente...


----------



## Geiras (26 Out 2015 às 19:56)

Pela Quinta do Conde o acumulado é já de 23mm!
Daqui a pouco quando sair do trabalho já posto fotografias da trovoada de ontem


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 19:57)

Geiras disse:


> Daqui a pouco quando sair do trabalho já posto fotografias da trovoada de ontem


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2015 às 20:02)

Foto tirada esta manhã.
Achei interessante ver nevoeiro a subir desde da base vertente(sul) até ao cume.
Fica o registo:


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 20:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foto tirada esta manhã.
> Achei interessante ver nevoeiro a subir desde da base vertente(sul) até ao cume.
> Fica o registo:



 que lindo! Foto excelente! É com estes nevoeiros que eu gosto de estar lá em cima, compôem as cenas mais fantásticas.

O nascente aqui foi bem bonito, foi pena não o ter apanhado todo, agora é outra vez mais cedo.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2015 às 20:22)

*13,6ºC* está fresco.
*10 mm*

A máxima foi aos *20,6ºC
_____
*
Hoje o leito da ribeira das vinhas estava com um aspecto medonho, muito lixo arrastado, nem imagino o caudal logo apos aqueles *28 mm* oriundos da linha de instabilidade de ontem á noite.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 20:26)

Última hora de precipitação pela região:











Agora sim, o litoral centro, em particular a região oeste, a ficar um pouco aliviado da seca, mas ainda falta muito para os solos se saturarem e os aquíferos serem recarregados, fontes começarem a debitar um caudal útil, etc.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2015 às 20:43)

Durante a passagem da frente, a temperatura baixou bem, já sigo com 16,8°C.
Fico à espera do pós-frontal 
Depois da instabilidade de ontem tudo é possível


----------



## Geiras (26 Out 2015 às 21:03)

Esta noite por Sintra foi o que se conseguiu arranjar 
Hoje tem chovido imenso também.


----------



## Garcia (26 Out 2015 às 21:23)

Boas,
realmente, esta manhã, o nevoeiro proporcionou paisagens magnificas.. no meu caminho até Lisboa pela A8 consegue-se sempre ver belas paisagens causadas pelo nevoeiro e serras.. fico sempre com pena de não estar naquela altura com a máquina em punho a fotografar.. enfim à dias para tudo.. 

como parei no trânsito no Eixo Norte-Sul, ainda consegui tirar uma foto com o tlm.. 




Aqueduto das águas livres by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr


----------



## MSantos (26 Out 2015 às 21:24)

StormRic disse:


> A frente já está no Ribatejo, a fazer um bom trabalho de rega dos campos:
> 
> Até às 18h, a precipitação ainda não estava forte em Lisboa:
> 
> ...



Posso confirmar isso mesmo no terreno. 

Tem sido um final de tarde/inicio de noite com boas chuvadas aqui pelo Ribatejo, mas nada de muito torrencial.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2015 às 21:31)

Bastante produtiva esta frente! pena de madrugada ter ficado muito longe dos acumulados das redondezas ou estaria a falar no dia mais chuvoso do ano aqui... ainda assim melhor que o dia de hoje só em Março!

Acumulados até agora desde as 00h: 20,6mm
Acumulação da frente fria: 10,6mm

Tempo bem mais frio agora 14,7ºC


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2015 às 21:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Depois da instabilidade de ontem tudo é possível



A situação é muito diferente, ontem havia uma zona de contacto de duas massas de ar bastante diferentes sendo uma de ar muito húmido de sul. Hoje é uma vulgar massa de ar pós-frontal, de noroeste.

Terceira hora de precipitação frontal, valores bastante homogéneos e moderados, a melhor chuva:


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Out 2015 às 21:39)

Aqui esteve cerca de meia hora sem chover, mas agora começou novamente, desta vez sem vento.
Sigo com 16.5ºC


----------



## fsl (26 Out 2015 às 21:46)

Em Nova-Oeiras a TEMP desceu para 14.1, após a passagem da Frente...


----------



## Geopower (26 Out 2015 às 21:50)

De momento não chove. 16.1ºC. Vento fraco. Temperatura desceu cerca de 4ºC nas ultimas 4 horas. Tipico do sector de ar frio posterior, após a passagem da frente fria.


----------



## Rachie (26 Out 2015 às 22:05)

Por Cacilhas 16,3 com 77% de humidade após a chuvada de há bocado.


----------



## Teles (26 Out 2015 às 22:11)

StormRic disse:


> A situação é muito diferente, ontem havia uma zona de contacto de duas massas de ar bastante diferentes sendo uma de ar muito húmido de sul. Hoje é uma vulgar massa de ar pós-frontal, de noroeste.
> 
> Terceira hora de precipitação frontal, valores bastante homogéneos e moderados, a melhor chuva:



Só uma pequena pergunta , isto é o acumulado?
É que se assim for tem de se mandar reparar a estação de Rio Maior! Porque só a essa hora choveu bem mais de 8mm aqui!


----------



## MSantos (26 Out 2015 às 22:14)

Olá de novo!

A frente já lá vai, entramos agora no período de aguaceiros e a temperatura deverá começar a baixar.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2015 às 22:57)

O dia termina assim com 20,8mm  bem bom! 

Temperatura a esta hora de apenas 14,1ºC


----------



## Teles (26 Out 2015 às 23:02)

Temperatura actual de 12,7ºC


----------



## Tufao André (26 Out 2015 às 23:22)

E o dia por aqui termina com uns belos *24,2 mm *de precipitacao acumulada!  Curiosamente, metade do valor foi do evento da madrugada e a outra metade da frente fria do final da tarde  
De assinalar a grande descida da temperatura à medida que a frente foi passando, estando agora apenas 13,3 graus! O vento é fraco de Oeste 
Cá esperamos os aguaceiros típicos do pos-frontal que só devem aparecer madrugada dentro. Amanhã ja será um dia bem mais fresco finalmente!


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Out 2015 às 00:10)

Ontem acabou por ser novamente dia de volta de carro pelo sítio do costume, seria de bike, mas a chuva novamente não deixou , os locais são mais ou menos os mesmos, inicialmente chovia, mas com muito pouca intensidade mas após chegar a Carcavelos parou, permitindo a "actividade" de fotografia, temperaturas no carro a rondar os 17º - 18ºC e vento quase nulo,

como ontem é noite foi dia de serão  acabei por não colocar o diário da voltinha, mas fica o registo agora,

Carcavelos para iniciar, tempo calmo, pelas 16:03h,






Parede, pelas 16:39h,






a entrada do Estoril, pelas 16:40h - 16:50h, 











Cascais, pelas 17:15h,






quase a chegar ao Raso, com o horizonte a ficar interessante, pelas 17:35h,






cabo Raso, pelas 18:00h, vento ainda nulo,






Guincho, pelas 18:35h, o vento ainda quase nulo e chuva ausente, permitindo as longas exposições,






da Pirolita, pelas 19:30h, bom aqui surpresa, não sei se foi geral ou não, o que é certo é que aqui o vento já soprava com alguma intensidade, tinha levado o anemometro, mais por levar dado que havia pouquíssimo vento, aqui dei-lhe uso, tendo no entanto apenas registado 27,0 km/h, mais ou menos pelas 20:00h começo a ver o horizonte a ficar fosco, sinal de chuva, toca a guardar a tralha e começa a cascar tocada a vento, tinha visto uma imagem de satélite que para sul estava com bom aspecto,






ainda parei na Roca, a chuva fez uma pausa e resolvi ir até a margem e levei o anemometro onde registei 38,9 km/h +- pelas 20:20h,

a ultima paragem, após a Azenhas do Mar, pelas 21:37h, vento mais calmo, a temperatura ainda rondava os 17º C, pouco tempo depois começa novamente a chover, tendo-me deixado fazer varias fotos,






ainda apanhei alguma chuva até casa com a temperatura a chegar aos 16º C e a noite foi o show que vimos e ouvimos ( que saudades de ouvir uma "bomba" apesar se ser assustador ).


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Out 2015 às 00:22)

Ontem ( Segunda ) tive de ir ao Beatriz Angelo e no regresso a casa de manhã foi aos meus locais de observação tirar umas pic´s, nada de especial, mas fica o registo,

tiradas entre as 12:00h e 12:20h 













esta a caminho do trabalho pelas 15:17h da Arroja para o Monsanto - Amadora,






por Benfica, a tarde a chuva pegou, sai pelas 19:40h e estava a chover e frio, e que saudades já de o sentir, no carro já marcava 14º C,

actualmente já tenho 12,1º C  e mais de 90% Hr.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Out 2015 às 01:17)

Pós-frontais já no mar prontos para chegar, interessante o deslocamento. A norte os aguaceiros vão para E/NE enquanto que abaixo de Coimbra vão para E/SE


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2015 às 07:23)

Bom dia,

Actual: *13,9ºC*
Minima: *12,9ºC
*
Fotos tiradas ha minutos atrás aquando da passagem de um aguaceiro fraco nas redondezas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2015 às 08:34)

Aqui o dia acordou com nevoeiro, e começa agora a cair uns aguaceiros fracos.
mínima de 12.7ºC
actual 13.6ºC


----------



## Geopower (27 Out 2015 às 08:48)

bom dia. Céu muito nublado a sul e pouco nublado a norte. 15,1*C. Vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Out 2015 às 09:22)

Bom dia, a frente de ontem á noite ainda foi generosa, acumulou 13.8mm, hoje poderão cair aqui alguns aguaceiros mas em geral fracos, depois disto talvez só lá para o fim-de-semana ocorra mais qualquer coisa.


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2015 às 12:39)

Viva
Mínima de 12,9ºC

Pouca chuva até agora desde as 00h apenas 0,8mm acumulados

Dia de céu muito nublado com boas abertas...

Temperatura agora 17,3ºC


----------



## Pedro Mindz (27 Out 2015 às 12:51)

Choveu moderado/forte durante 20 minutos na zona de Lisboa ás 11.30.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2015 às 12:59)

Chuva torrencial por aqui, que durou perto de 30 minutos, até cerca do meio-dia.
Sentiu-se um arrefecimento repentino, pouco antes de começar a chover.


----------



## TekClub (27 Out 2015 às 14:08)

por aqui estava sol e agora escureceu deve vir ai ...


----------



## Candy (27 Out 2015 às 14:29)

Por cá é com cada carga de água. Ainda há minutos caiu uma, já está a começar outra. 
Está vento SW moderado e a temperatura arrefeceu. A chuva parece gelo.


----------



## Tufao André (27 Out 2015 às 16:59)

Dia bem mais fresco como previsto! Os aguaceiros têm sido pouco frequentes e de curta duração, com apenas 0,5 mm acumulados.
Destaque para as temperaturas com uma mínima de apenas 12,4ºC e a máxima a não ir além dos 18ºC!
O vento inicialmente fraco de Oeste, intensificou-se ao longo do dia para moderado de SW tornando a sensação térmica algo desagradável.


----------



## overcast (27 Out 2015 às 17:11)

Hoje no Paredão de Cascais...
A forte ondulação junta com uma maré particularmente cheia conduziu ao fecho do paredão (o segundo vídeo é melhor logo no início):


----------



## Rachie (27 Out 2015 às 19:27)

Estava eu a por o detergente dentro da máquina de lavar roupa, cheia de fé , quando de repente cai uma chuvada intensa que dura uns 10 segundos. Lá terei de ir à lavandaria usar a máquina de secar


----------



## david 6 (27 Out 2015 às 19:56)

aguaceiro moderado por Lisboa há uns minutos atrás


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2015 às 20:14)

Durante a tarde os aguaceiros foram fracos e pontuais. Houve também direito a arco-íris durante a tarde.
Agora sigo com aguaceiros fracos desde as 18 horas.


----------



## Geiras (27 Out 2015 às 21:14)

Registado ontem de manhã na Caparica!
Fotografada por Nuno Fontinha


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2015 às 21:33)

overcast disse:


> Hoje no Paredão de Cascais...
> A forte ondulação junta com uma maré particularmente cheia conduziu ao fecho do paredão (o segundo vídeo é melhor logo no início):



Boas Overcast,
Bons videos!
Estive lá ao inicio da noite (volta de bike do costume), impressionante a quantidade de areia, alguma quantidade lixo, e poucos estragos ( Ecoponto rebentado, assim como o corrimão  de acesso à praia da Poça). O acesso é Azarujinha a partir da poça mantem-se fechado (fita azul da policia marítima).
Fiquei pasmado com a quantidade de rochas que já estão à vista, e ainda estamos em finais de Outubro...
_____________

Extremos térmicos: *12,9ºC* / *17,9ºC*
Acumulado: *2 mm
*
Por aqui noto claramente que é preciso chover, chover e chover. 
Depois desta boa quantidade de chuva  dos ultimos dias, a ribeira das vinhas não corre nem um fio de água. Estamos a falar de uma linha de água que nasce na serra de Sintra, fruto da junção de duas linhas de água, ribeira da Penha Longa ( nasce na lagoa Azul)  e Rio da Mula ( mais conhecida).
A reativação das nascentes ainda vai demorar algum tempo, a seca foi tremenda.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2015 às 22:05)

https://www.facebook.com/antonio.co...1073741830.100000520878310&type=3&pnref=story










SÃO MARTINHO DO PORTO
Baía com o mar agitado!
27 de Outubro de 2015

Antonio Cordeiro(Facebook)


----------



## João Pedro (27 Out 2015 às 22:40)

Geiras disse:


> Registado ontem de manhã na Caparica!
> Fotografada por Nuno Fontinha


Espetáculo!


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Out 2015 às 22:50)

Pelo dia registei 3 aguaceiros, um aguaceiro forte na Amadora pelas 11h que nenhum pluviômetro registou a intensidade por grande pena.
Depois enquanto estive em Lisboa choveu moderadamente pelas 19h e às 21h. Mais um dia com os aviões a descolarem de norte para sul.

Mínima: *12,4ºC*
Máxima: *19,3ºC*
Acumulado: *1,5 mm*
Vento de NO, Oeste e SO com rajadas a variar entre os 20 e 30 km/h

A passagem dos aguaceiros leva sempre à diminuição repentina da temperatura. Por mais estranho que pareça, para mim estava mais frio às 17h do que agora...

Lua magnífica, até diria vaidosa, visto que basta estar na rua que a intensa luminosidade do astro leva a um gesto quase involuntário de levantar a cabeça e apreciar


----------



## Geopower (27 Out 2015 às 22:55)

Aguaceiro fraco neste momento.16.4ºC. Vento fraco

Extremos do dia:
15.0ºC
19.8ºC


----------



## TekClub (27 Out 2015 às 23:07)

A  bem agora...


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2015 às 02:25)

Geiras disse:


> Registado ontem de manhã na Caparica!
> Fotografada por Nuno Fontinha



Já existem mais dados sobre este suposto fenómeno ocorrido no dia 26 de manhã?

- Hora/minuto aproximados;
- Local preciso de onde foi avistado;
- Direcção aproximada da tomada de vista;
- Distância aproximada;
- Dados sobre o dispositivo usado.
- Outros testemunhos.

Tenho algumas dúvidas sobre esta observação.


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2015 às 02:39)

Teles disse:


> Só uma pequena pergunta , isto é o acumulado?
> É que se assim for tem de se mandar reparar a estação de Rio Maior! Porque só a essa hora choveu bem mais de 8mm aqui!



Isto é a página do IPMA tal e qual. Atenção às horas que já são iguais às utc. Porque é que dizes que choveu mais de 8 mm? Dados de que estação? Depende da proximidade da estação do IPMA.



Vitor TT disse:


> mas fica o registo agora



 excelentes fotos Vitor, parabéns!


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2015 às 02:42)

Vitor TT disse:


> tiradas entre as 12:00h e 12:20h



Só tens estas fotos da manhã do dia 26? Supostamente terá ocorrido uma tromba de água ao largo da Caparica durante a manhã. Precisávamos de mais testemunhos para o confirmar. De momento só há uma única foto e sem mais quaisquer dados de localização.


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2015 às 03:11)

Tudo sobre os acumulados de precipitação desde domingo nesta mensagem.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2015 às 08:53)

Boas 
Aguaceiro moderado por Cascais 
15 graus


----------



## Geopower (28 Out 2015 às 09:01)

bom dia. Céu muito nublado. Bastante escuro a Oeste. 16,7*C. Vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2015 às 11:30)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu muito nublado por aqui, a ameaçar aguaceiros, que para já ainda não chegaram.


----------



## vamm (28 Out 2015 às 11:58)

Geiras disse:


> Registado ontem de manhã na Caparica!
> Fotografada por Nuno Fontinha



Nunca vi uma, mas o trabalho de edição ajuda a compreender bem este fenómeno


----------



## Geiras (28 Out 2015 às 13:21)

vamm disse:


> Nunca vi uma, mas o trabalho de edição ajuda a compreender bem este fenómeno



Sim, nota-se perfeitamente o excesso de contraste dado à fotografia, pois a mesma de modo original acredito que o funnel fosse muito mais ténue, quase imperceptível. 
De qualquer forma acho estranho este registo. Já questionei sobre a hora e local exacto deste fenómeno para poder comparar com imagens de radar/satélite naquele momento e perceber se terá sido possível. 
O próprio funil parece-me "falso" ou então é do excesso de edição....


----------



## vamm (28 Out 2015 às 14:18)

Geiras disse:


> Sim, nota-se perfeitamente o excesso de contraste dado à fotografia, pois a mesma de modo original acredito que o funnel fosse muito mais ténue, quase imperceptível.
> De qualquer forma acho estranho este registo. Já questionei sobre a hora e local exacto deste fenómeno para poder comparar com imagens de radar/satélite naquele momento e perceber se terá sido possível.
> O próprio funil parece-me "falso" ou então é do excesso de edição....


Eu acho que vi o teu comentário na página de facebook sim e até estranhei não haver resposta, porque a "manhã" é grande demais.
Mesmo assim, ou ele lhe deu bem no _clarity_ quando a editou ou aquele início de funil é muito estranho comparado àquela que se viu do Porto ontem de tarde. Mesmo assim, não está completamente excluído, digo eu, mas se for possível arranjar as imagens da manhã de ontem, tirávamos logo as dúvidas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Out 2015 às 14:53)

Mínima: *13,7ºC*
Máxima: *21,2ºC*
Vento fraco
Acumulado: *0,8 mm*

Agora vêm mais dias de descanso da chuva, num Outubro bem chuvoso!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (28 Out 2015 às 14:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima: *13,7ºC*
> Máxima: *21,2ºC*
> Vento fraco
> Acumulado: *0,8 mm*
> ...


Não tinha tanta certeza... No fim-de-semana a chuva regressa!


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Out 2015 às 15:10)

jotajota disse:


> Não tinha tanta certeza... No fim-de-semana a chuva regressa!


Mas antes disso temos quinta e sexta como dias de descanso, não me explicitei bem


----------



## Teles (28 Out 2015 às 16:56)

StormRick a estação do IPMA de Rio Maior encontra-se a  4km da preferia da cidade numa zona até para mim penso que bem isolada de um lado tem uma ETAR de outro um eucaliptal e de outro oficinas de alto porte ,  já não é a primeira nem a décima vez que aqui refiro que na minha opinião a  estação do IPMA está bem deslocada e nem sempre com valores correctos, alem de que se nem está na cidade mas sim numa pequena localidade chamada de quinta dos Sobreiros , ora uma distancia de 4 km dá logo uma diferença é que pode chover lá a potes e aqui nem pingar!


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2015 às 17:52)

Boas

Mínima de 14,7ºC
Máxima de 20,6ºC

Rajada máxima: 32km/h

Precipitação total hoje 1,2mm


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2015 às 17:57)

Boa tarde!

Depois da chuva da madrugada não voltou a chover aqui pela minha zona. O céu foi variando com períodos de maior e menor nebulosidade ao longo do dia.

Estão 18ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Out 2015 às 18:30)

Por aqui o dia foi calmo, sem chuva. 
O céu esteve praticamente nublado o dia inteiro, o sol ainda chegou a "espreitar" por algum tempo.
Sigo já com a temperatura abaixo dos 18ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Out 2015 às 19:24)

Aguaceiros moderados inesperados e vêm mais a caminho...
Acumulado: *1,3 mm 
*
O radar está estranho, a norte deslocam-se aguaceiros para NE e ao mesmo tempo chega chuva a deslocar-se para SE/E e cruzam-se...

Edit: Já chove


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2015 às 21:06)

Boas malta,

Extremos térmicos: *14,2ºC* / *19,6ºC*
Acumulado: *1,3 mm*
Temperatura actual: *16,9ºC*

O ECMWF voltou a carregar para Domingo, espero bem que se mantenha.


----------



## Geopower (28 Out 2015 às 22:14)

Extremos do dia:
15.3ºC
20.4ºC
Fim de tarde marcado por periodos de aguaceiros fracos entre as 17.30 e as 19.30h.
Neste momento: 18.0ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## fsl (28 Out 2015 às 22:29)

Hoje em Nova-Oeiras, dia com bastante Sol, mas a precipitação ainda atingiu 1.8mm, com  aguaceiros fracos pela madrugada/manhã e ao fim da tarde.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Out 2015 às 23:07)

Acumulado: *1,5 mm*


----------



## Vitor TT (28 Out 2015 às 23:21)

StormRic disse:


> Só tens estas fotos da manhã do dia 26? Supostamente terá ocorrido uma tromba de água ao largo da Caparica durante a manhã. Precisávamos de mais testemunhos para o confirmar. De momento só há uma única foto e sem mais quaisquer dados de localização.



Tenho mais, vou colocar estas duas mais ou menos apontadas para a "baía" da Caparica, embora estava alguma neblina o que dificultava-me um pouco a visão, coloco estas duas no tamanho original com uns ligeiros retoques para eventual análise do suposto tornado,

vou passar no futuro a incluir nas imagens a data, hora e modelo da máquina usada,






esta foi com mais zoom, mas a maquineta tem algumas dificuldades de focar, apesar de estar num programa de focagem infinita,


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2015 às 00:02)

Vitor TT disse:


> Tenho mais, vou colocar estas duas mais ou menos apontadas para a "baía" da Caparica, embora estava alguma neblina o que dificultava-me um pouco a visão, coloco estas duas no tamanho original com uns ligeiros retoques para eventual análise do suposto tornado,
> 
> vou passar no futuro a incluir nas imagens a data, hora e modelo da máquina usada,
> 
> ...


Desculpa ter "roubado" a tua fotografia 
Não sei se conseguem ver mas penso que a tromba de água está ali onde estão as setas vermelhas. É muito difícil de ver


----------



## Vitor TT (29 Out 2015 às 00:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Desculpa ter "roubado" a tua fotografia
> Não sei se conseguem ver mas penso que a tromba de água está ali onde estão as setas vermelhas. É muito difícil de ver



Não tem importância, foi mesmo para analisarem ,
mas era bom , era, hehe,
mas penso que não, supostamente as imagens deveriam ser ter o tamanho original, mas recoloco apenas a parte "suspeita" sem qualquer edição e não me parece que haja nada, apenas um fenómeno óptico, mas nesta imagem vê-se melhor, e agora sim tem o tamanho real,


----------



## bmelo (29 Out 2015 às 08:14)




----------



## Geopower (29 Out 2015 às 08:44)

bom dia. Céu muito nublado. Bastante escuro a W/NW. 18,2*C. Vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Out 2015 às 10:36)

Céu encoberto por Stratocumulus.

De momento com 20,3 ºC e não houve precipitação desde as 0h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Out 2015 às 11:10)

Tempo nublado por aqui, e já chegou a cair uns chuviscos logo pelo inicio da manha.
sigo com 17.8ºC
minima de 16.2ºC


----------



## Microburst (29 Out 2015 às 11:42)

O IPMA prevê chuva forte para Domingo dia 1 de Novembro para a área da Grande Lisboa. Confirma-se de facto que assim será? É que nesse dia aqui em Cacilhas temos a procissão da Nª Srª do Bom Sucesso, e se assim for vai ser bem complicado.


----------



## vamm (29 Out 2015 às 12:27)

Teles disse:


> StormRick a estação do IPMA de Rio Maior encontra-se a  4km da preferia da cidade numa zona até para mim penso que bem isolada de um lado tem uma ETAR de outro um eucaliptal e de outro oficinas de alto porte ,  já não é a primeira nem a décima vez que aqui refiro que na minha opinião a  estação do IPMA está bem deslocada e nem sempre com valores correctos, alem de que se nem está na cidade mas sim numa pequena localidade chamada de quinta dos Sobreiros , ora uma distancia de 4 km dá logo uma diferença é que pode chover lá a potes e aqui nem pingar!


Dou-te outro exemplo: a estação do IPMA de Évora está localizada no aeródromo, numa zona completamente plana, a cerca de 7km da cidade, as temperaturas naquela zona são sempre muito diferentes. Já passei por lá e o termómetro do carro acusava 0ºC/-1ºC pelas 19h (em pleno inverno), chegava à cidade e estavam sempre 6ºC/7ºC, uma diferença brutal!


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Out 2015 às 12:37)

Aguaceiros fracos passam por Lisboa, céu por momentos bem escuro.

Acumulado:* 0,6 mm*

Temperatura desceu e subiu 2ºC entre as 11h e as 12h, bem sentida a passagem do aguaceiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2015 às 12:44)

Boas,

Bastante sol de momento, por Cascais.
1 mm acumulado lá para "cima".

Curiosa a discrepância entre o GFS e ECMWF em relação à chuva de Domingo.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2015 às 14:02)

Lisboa é iman sempre que está e não esta previsto chuva 

Por aqui nem uma gota, mínima de 17,1ºC

Agora bastante sol e tempo ameno 20,7ºC com vento fraco por vezes moderado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Out 2015 às 14:18)

Boa tarde, por aqui estão 21.7ºC  e céu nublado.


----------



## bmelo (29 Out 2015 às 17:00)

*Será que vamos ter festa esta noite ?   *


----------



## Mike26 (29 Out 2015 às 17:48)

bmelo disse:


> *Será que vamos ter festa esta noite ?   *



Não me parece. Para além dos modelos não terem previsto qualquer tipo de precipitação para hoje, essa frente parece-me estar ainda a uma distância considerável do nosso território. Seria preciso ela estar-se a deslocar a uma velocidade enorme para nos poder atingir ainda esta noite. Se não estou em erro, penso que essa frente será aquela que nos atingirá na madrugada de Sexta para Sábado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Out 2015 às 20:27)

O dia de hoje, foi marcado por alguma nebulosidade, que de vez em quando lá ia escondendo o sol.
máxima 22.8ºC
sigo agora com 17.8ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2015 às 20:57)

Boas

Mínima 17, 1ºC
Máxima 20,9ºC

Rajada máxima: 35km/h

Agora:
18,2ºC
93%Hr
1018,0hpa
0km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2015 às 21:35)

Boas!
Sigo com 18,7°C e a máxima foi de 20,7°C.
Foi um dia de muita nebulosidade e até choveu forte durante 1 segundo ou 2 por volta das 11h. Não estava nada à espera 
Espero ansiosamente pelos próximos dias, parece que vão ser interessantes!


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Out 2015 às 22:45)

Mínima:* 16,9ºC*
Máxima:* 20,6ºC*

Vento fraco de Sul


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (29 Out 2015 às 22:56)

Que estranho, estava a ver agora as previsões para amanhã no windfinder e aparece-me com alerta laranja do Centro Meteo para aqui devido ao vento, mas no windfinder dá rajada máximas de 52Km/h e o alerta é para rajadas de 75 a 100km/h a partir das 0h de Sexta até às 8h de Sábado!

Está previsto assim tanto vento mesmo ou alguém anda trocado?


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2015 às 23:12)

Boas noites,

Não tenho extremos térmicos para partilhar, o sensor estragou-se, entretanto já coloquei outro a funcionar.
T.actual: *18,0ºC*
Acumulado: *1 mm
*
Amanhã, por esta hora ela ja deve estar a cair e bem. 
Interessante a máxima prevista para Domingo, o Foreca mete apenas *13ºC* para aqui, belo inicio de Novembro, chuva e frio. 
Talvez dê um salto à serra, será um dia bem frio por lá.


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2015 às 00:56)

Sobre a tromba de água avistada na Caparica na manhã do dia 26, foi publicada mais uma foto do mesmo autor, em resposta a um comentário que eu fiz em tom mais incisivo. E fi-lo porque os outros pedidos de mais informação foram ignorados e só quando eu apontei que a foto podia ser uma mistificação é que apareceu a segunda foto, não editada, com apenas parte da tromba bastante menos contrastada. Não foram dadas, no entanto, mais informações, é pena. Entretanto essa segunda foto desapareceu. Ponto final. Destas colaborações não precisamos.


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2015 às 01:09)

Teles disse:


> na minha opinião a estação do IPMA está bem deslocada e nem sempre com valores correctos, alem de que se nem está na cidade mas sim numa pequena localidade chamada de quinta dos Sobreiros , ora uma distancia de 4 km dá logo uma diferença é que pode chover lá a potes e aqui nem pingar!



Então não percebo a tua mensagem original. Achas que a estação do IPMA está ou não está a funcionar bem? Por um lado dizes que não está correcto porque aí choveu "bem mais de 8mm", por outro lado justificas que haja diferenças entre o que observas na cidade e o que ocorre no local da estação do IPMA. Então se há justificação para a diferença porque é que achas que nem sempre os valores são correctos? 
Eu, pela observação das séries horárias não detecto nada, parecem-me séries plausíveis. Quando uma estação se entope vê-se logo que a série fica descaracterizada, prolonga-se a repetição de pequenos valores quando já nem sequer seguramente há precipitação na zona, ou aparece um valor demasiado grande após uma sequência de pequenos valores e sem correspondência com outras estações próximas, etc.


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2015 às 01:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O radar está estranho, a norte deslocam-se aguaceiros para NE e ao mesmo tempo chega chuva a deslocar-se para SE/E e cruzam-se...



Isso acontece devido ao cruzamento dos feixes dos radares de Arouca e Coruche e também por vezes Loulé. Enquanto o de Coruche intercepta as nuvens mais perto da superfície, o feixe dos outros intercepta até alguns quilómetros acima da superfície devido à distância. Durante estes dias tem-se observado ventos cruzados, à superfície chegam a vir de SSE enquanto que mais acima as nuvens deslocam-se de WSW e ainda mais alto os cirrus vêm de WNW ou NW.


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2015 às 01:25)

Vitor TT disse:


> Tenho mais, vou colocar estas duas mais ou menos apontadas para a "baía" da Caparica, embora estava alguma neblina o que dificultava-me um pouco a visão, coloco estas duas no tamanho original com uns ligeiros retoques para eventual análise do suposto tornado,
> 
> vou passar no futuro a incluir nas imagens a data, hora e modelo da máquina usada,



 Boas fotos Vitor! Era difícil a imagem furar a neblina a essa distância, penso que terão sido tiradas um pouco depois do avistamento. Com a segunda foto que o "autor" mostrou temporariamente fiquei suficientemente convencido da existência real da tromba. Estava sobre o mar, em princípio em frente à Caparica e teria que ser numa direcção WSW ou SW. Com a progressão da nuvem para ENE terá "levantado" e ainda permanecido durante mais alguns minutos, aqui nas tuas fotos estaria sobre o Tejo, mas são tudo suposições.



Tiagolco disse:


> Não sei se conseguem ver mas penso que a tromba de água está ali onde estão as setas vermelhas. É muito difícil de ver



Eu inclino-me para estar ali alguma coisa e não ser apenas uma coincidência de detalhes das nuvens e/ou ruído da imagem. Se pelo menos pudéssemos saber o momento exacto da foto que despoletou esta pesquisa...


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2015 às 10:53)

Boas,

Por Cascais, a manhã segue cinzenta, vento moderado.
Entretanto o IPMA lá lançou aviso amarelo referente a  *" Chuva / Aguaceiros   Periodos de Chuva por vezes forte " *entre as 00:00 de amanhã e 06:00 do mesmo dia. De facto o ECMWF carregou na precipitação,madrugada chuvosa, venha ela.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2015 às 12:52)

Aqui a manha segue cinzenta, depois de uma valente carga de orvalho que caiu durante a noite.
O sol ainda chegou a aparecer, mas por poucos minutos, chegando a máxima aos 21.1ºC
Sigo agora com 20.8ºC
mínima de 15.6ºC


----------



## vamm (30 Out 2015 às 13:42)

StormRic disse:


> Sobre a tromba de água avistada na Caparica na manhã do dia 26, foi publicada mais uma foto do mesmo autor, em resposta a um comentário que eu fiz em tom mais incisivo. E fi-lo porque os outros pedidos de mais informação foram ignorados e só quando eu apontei que a foto podia ser uma mistificação é que apareceu a segunda foto, não editada, com apenas parte da tromba bastante menos contrastada. Não foram dadas, no entanto, mais informações, é pena. Entretanto essa segunda foto desapareceu. Ponto final. Destas colaborações não precisamos.


O quê?  Opa, essa gente. Esse senhor deve ser daqueles que tira fotos giras e tal, publica na sua paginazinha, adora ter os likes de quem o visita... mas interessar-se por aquilo que fotografa, não, isso já é pedir demais. Detesto gente assim, completamente! (mas... isto sou eu que tenho mau feitio )
Imensa gente lhe pediu para dizer as horas, custava muito dizer? É um evento importante e por acaso também gostava de ter encontrado mais registos, mas na pesquisa que fiz não cheguei a encontrar nada, só imagens do mar alterado e pouco mais.


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2015 às 14:03)

vamm disse:


> O quê?  Opa, essa gente. Esse senhor deve ser daqueles que tira fotos giras e tal, publica na sua paginazinha, adora ter os likes de quem o visita... mas interessar-se por aquilo que fotografa, não, isso já é pedir demais. Detesto gente assim, completamente! (mas... isto sou eu que tenho mau feitio )
> Imensa gente lhe pediu para dizer as horas, custava muito dizer? É um evento importante e por acaso também gostava de ter encontrado mais registos, mas na pesquisa que fiz não cheguei a encontrar nada, só imagens do mar alterado e pouco mais.



Deve ter pensado, publicava uma foto de uma tromba de água e recebia apenas palmadinhas nas costas sem ter que se preocupar com a veracidade da foto, ou que éramos todos burros e não íamos questionar o ocorrido. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Adiante... Manhã de céu progressivamente mais nublado aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, encontrando-se a agora completamente encoberto e a ameaçar chuva que deve chegar ao inicio da noite.


----------



## VimDePantufas (30 Out 2015 às 15:03)

Boa tarde
Céu nublado com algum azul pelo meio, 20,0 ºC de temperatura com a pressão atmosférica a descer
e vento  (brisa) fraca, é como se encontra o estado do tempo por estes lados neste momento.
Vamos ver se por aqui chovem mais uns mm como modelado para esta noite


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Out 2015 às 17:05)

Mínima: *16,9ºC*
Máxima: *20,7ºC*

Vento fraco a moderado

Céu corrido por stratocumulus e varrido por cirrus, nem parece que vem aí chuva.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2015 às 17:53)

Por aqui consegui ver o por do sol, em tons alaranjadas, apesar do céu continuar bem escuro.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2015 às 19:56)

Boas,

Mas que bela saída do ECMWF para Domingo, a  acontecer, o IPMA vai colocar outro aviso para esse dia. 
Para o fim de semana, a t.máxima vai baixar, Sábado dever ir aos *15/16ºC* , Domingo aos *14ºC*.
______

Extremos térmicos: *16,7ºC* / *20,2ºC
*
T.actual:* 17,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2015 às 21:28)

17.1ºC


----------



## Pedro Mindz (30 Out 2015 às 22:04)

https://i.gyazo.com/49f021f3cd2f5804a39e30d464f89bb7.png

Aí vem ela?


----------



## meko60 (30 Out 2015 às 22:11)

Já chove.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2015 às 22:17)

Por aqui choveu fraco ha coisa de 10 minutos atras.
No radar ve-se alguns aguaceiros moderados, lotaria portanto.


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2015 às 22:40)

Boa noite

Está a chegar a primeira linha de instabilidade pré-frontal ao litoral oeste. Alguns aguaceiros já se adiantaram pele península de Setúbal.







Em Carcavelos vento moderado de sul, céu encoberto com nuvens baixas.

18,7ºC e 87% estáveis há mais de uma hora depois de subida muito lenta.

1012,1 hPa oscilantes.


----------



## lilimg (30 Out 2015 às 22:42)

Para Coimbra, alguém me sabe informar com mais precisão quais são as previsões para o fim de semana? É o quarto fim de semana que a máquina passa em cima do tripé a apanhar pó...  Quero trovoada!!!


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2015 às 22:53)

lilimg disse:


> Para Coimbra, alguém me sabe informar com mais precisão quais são as previsões para o fim de semana? É o quarto fim de semana que a máquina passa em cima do tripé a apanhar pó...  Quero trovoada!!!



Estás com azar, está prevista chuva para os próximos dias, mas não deve haver trovoada, pelo menos significativa.


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2015 às 22:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui consegui ver o por do sol, em tons alaranjadas, apesar do céu continuar bem escuro.



Alaranjado foi também o nascente, e empiricamente quando tal se vê aqui, a par da formação de cumulus pela madrugada e amanhecer, é sinal de instabilidade forte a aproximar-se.



lilimg disse:


> Para Coimbra, alguém me sabe informar com mais precisão quais são as previsões para o fim de semana? É o quarto fim de semana que a máquina passa em cima do tripé a apanhar pó...  Quero trovoada!!!



O aviso amarelo para precipitação apenas exclui os quatro distritos totalmente incluídos na região sul. No entanto na run das 0h o AROME  apenas coloca precipitação com intensidade na ordem dos 10mm em três horas, o que é pouco significativo e não justificaria o aviso. Valores mais elevados reserva-os só para o litoral norte. Enretanto a previsão descritiva do IPMA não está acessível.
Não sei se há alguma previsão de trovoada. No entanto, o nascente que vi hoje associo-o, por simples experiência, a instabilidade suficiente para haver trovoadas.


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2015 às 22:57)

Vim agora de Lisboa e ainda apanhei um ligeiro aguaceiro ao passar a ponte Vasco da Gama, agora já na terrinha, está tudo calmo, sopra uma ligeira brisa. 
Olhando para o radar já se vê a precipitação que vem a caminho...


----------



## bmelo (30 Out 2015 às 23:02)

*Estive à pouco em Loures (junto à Escola Secundária José Afonso) e caíram uns pingos, mas muito pouco, depois vim para Vialonga e reparei que a estrada estava molhada, deve ter chovido qualquer coisa há menos de meia hora...*


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2015 às 23:04)

Isto está a ficar interessante. Desenvolvem-se células esporádicas que atingem eco amarelo ou até  mais intenso, mas duram muito pouco.


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2015 às 23:06)

Já chove em Carcavelos, puxada a vento moderado com rajadas.

18,8ºC, ligeira subida, 1011,7 hPa em descida lenta.


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2015 às 23:12)

Vento forte com rajadas! Chuva fraca batida.






Já deve chover na Guia (Cascais), Loures também com bom aguaceiro.

0,5 mm em Nova Oeiras; rajadas de 32 Km/h mas aqui são certamente mais intensas, o vento começou a assobiar repentinamente por todas as frestas.


----------



## RickStorm (30 Out 2015 às 23:13)

Boa noite. Por este lado confirmo o mesmo.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Out 2015 às 23:22)

Boas!
Por aqui só caíram alguns pingos
Entretanto sigo com uns insuportáveis 18,5°C  Não consigo pôr o cobertor por cima 
A máxima ficou pelos 20,8°C
Que venha a chuvinha


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2015 às 23:25)

S.Domigos de Rana com 39 Km/h.

Arcos de células à frente de uma linha notavelmente regular!







Acumulados de 1 a 2mm na região a norte de Carcavelos/Parede, e em Cascais.


----------



## ruijacome (30 Out 2015 às 23:33)

Nada de mais por aqui.... Boring!!


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2015 às 23:34)

Mais células a entrar pela Caparica. A norte já chegam a Peniche:


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2015 às 23:45)

Sigo com *0,5 mm*
Domingo é  que vai ser a serio.


----------



## bmelo (31 Out 2015 às 00:00)

*já pinga...*


----------



## bmelo (31 Out 2015 às 00:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sigo com *0,5 mm*
> Domingo é  que vai ser a serio.



*O Weather Underground aqui para a minha zona dá 66mm*.


----------



## TekClub (31 Out 2015 às 00:04)

Aqui esta a ficar vento


----------



## ruijacome (31 Out 2015 às 00:09)

Ta com um ritmo interessante:


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2015 às 00:09)

StormRic, estava aqui a consultar os dados da estação da praia Grande, achas possível a estação ter um acumulado mensal de apenas 40 mm? Acho manifestamente pouco, muito pouco.

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcampgrande/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2015 às 00:10)

ruijacome disse:


> Ta com um ritmo interessante:



Chegou agora a zona norte do concelho, chove a potes em Alcabideche!


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Out 2015 às 00:16)

Pré-frontal inesperado ainda que encheu o pluviometro com *2 mm* 

Primeira frente fria, a mais forte, já chegou à capital. 
Uma frente bem comprida e fina a "impôr" a sua grandeza contra o nosso "pequeno" país


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2015 às 00:20)

Pólvora seca lol depressa se fechou a torneira, deve ter rendido uns 2/3 mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Out 2015 às 00:25)

Não sei se o IPMA está a exagerar com o aviso amarelo, mas nunca se sabe...

*Preparem os pluviometros e os anemometros* 

17,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2015 às 00:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não sei se o IPMA está a exagerar com o aviso amarelo, mas nunca se sabe...



Por acaso pensei o mesmo... mas pronto, no final da madrugada fazemos as contas e aí podemos falar com mais conhecimento de causa.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2015 às 00:31)

Olhando para o radar, a margem sul vai começar a ser bem regada.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2015 às 00:32)

Independentemente de trazer muita ou pouca chuva, isto é bonito pela perfeição da linha frontal:







Chove bem em Carcavelos, o vento sopra com rajadas fortes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Out 2015 às 00:34)

Choveu muito forte durante uns 10 segundos, daquela chuva que se ouve mesmo estando com phones.


----------



## Teles (31 Out 2015 às 00:35)

Começou mesmo agora vento forte com chuva por vezes forte , temperatura actual de 16,4ºC


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2015 às 00:36)

Alinhamento do Cabo Carvoeiro ao Cabo Espichel. De notar que tem havido uma intensificação preferencial na zona ao largo da Caparica. Esta tendência já se fez notar em vários outros eventos anteriores neste mês de Outubro, desde as trovoadas de 22 até à própria tromba d'água que foi avistada no dia 26. Há ali um mecanismo que potencia de alguma forma a convecção.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2015 às 00:39)

Eco amarelo  no 2º local de seguimento, a zona bem precisa de mm.
_____

*16,3ºC
2,5 mm*

Vai chuviscando fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Out 2015 às 00:42)

Dilúvio!!!!!!!


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2015 às 00:44)

Chuva forte e vento forte de Sul em Odivelas. A linha de instabilidade está a passar agora aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Out 2015 às 00:44)

Que chuvada!!!!!! Aviso amarelo bem posto!!!


----------



## Mike26 (31 Out 2015 às 00:45)

Rio de Mouro segue com 17,4ºC, chuva moderada e por vezes algumas rajadas de vento mais fortes. Sabe tão bem entrar no fim de semana com este tempo..


----------



## Vitor TT (31 Out 2015 às 00:49)

Chuva com alguma intensidade por aqui, agora, depois de ter ameaçado com uns pingos +- pelas 22.00 h e uma ligeira chuva +- pelas 23:00 h e pausa a pouco mais de 15 min, temperatura nos 16,9º C.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2015 às 00:50)

Três vídeos para ilustrar a evolução durante o dia de ontem, 6ª dia 30.

Nascente alaranjado. É muito rápido e incompleto neste vídeo, mas as fotos que tirei são bem mais impressionantes. À medida que o tempo e o decrépito computador permitir irei pôr no tópico do nascer-do-sol.

Camadas cruzadas de altocumulus, num impressionante efeito luminoso de sombras, durante a tarde:

Depois de um dia com predominância de altocumulus, o céu aligeirou-se ao poente e produziu um efeito de raios que tive pena de não poder presenciar. Alguém apanhou aquilo?


----------



## criz0r (31 Out 2015 às 00:56)

Chuva intensa por aqui e rajadas de vento fortes.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2015 às 00:57)

Fenomenal o "efeito Caparica" a intensificar localmente a linha frontal, precisamente na mesma zona que já registara os elevados acumulados no dia 25!


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2015 às 01:03)

Do vale de Alcântara a Sesimbra passando por Almada:


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2015 às 01:12)

Durante o dia isto devia ser bem interessante de ver:






Bons acumulados, não generalizados, para a primeira hora do último dia de Outubro:


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2015 às 01:15)

Caneças com 8,8mm.


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2015 às 01:15)

Boa madrugada!

A frente ainda não chegou aqui, estou um pouco mais para o interior, mas ela não deve tardar muito em chegar, mais meia hora / 1 hora e está aqui.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Out 2015 às 01:16)

*8,9 mm* em 1 hora, diria que o aviso amarelo foi por precaução do IPMA


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2015 às 01:38)

Aqui a linha de chuva deu 3,2mm  valeu pelos 2 minutos de chuva muito forte com um rain rate máximo de 142,2mm/h, já a vários meses que não atingia esta intensidade de chuva...

17,3ºC a rajada máxima foi de 43km/h


----------



## david 6 (31 Out 2015 às 01:40)

MSantos disse:


> Boa madrugada!
> 
> A frente ainda não chegou aqui, estou um pouco mais para o interior, mas ela não deve tardar muito em chegar, mais meia hora / 1 hora e está aqui.



somos os ultimos 

por aqui o vento vai soprando com mais intensidade, está a puxar a chuva 
18.0ºC


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2015 às 02:07)

MSantos disse:


> Boa madrugada!
> 
> A frente ainda não chegou aqui, estou um pouco mais para o interior, mas ela não deve tardar muito em chegar, mais meia hora / 1 hora e está aqui.



Primeiro acompanhei pelo radar e depois à janela, começou a chover à 1:45 e por volta das 2h choveu intensamente, antes da chuva chegar conseguia-se ouvir-la a cair ao longe, foi muito forte mas curto, choveu intensamente durante 4 ou 5 minutos.  

Por agora continua a chover mas moderadamente.


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2015 às 02:09)

david 6 disse:


> somos os ultimos
> 
> por aqui o vento vai soprando com mais intensidade, está a puxar a chuva
> 18.0ºC



HEHE! 
Pois somos, e às vezes as nuvens chegam cá já tão "gastas" que até mete dó.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Out 2015 às 02:13)

Segunda frente a caminho 





Parece que as atualizações horárias pararam às 20h bem como o radar inicial


----------



## david 6 (31 Out 2015 às 02:23)

ja começou a chover aqui  

seguimento ao fim de semana Fajarda (Coruche)

edit: a frente está mais fraca...


----------



## TekClub (31 Out 2015 às 02:27)

por aqui o vento cadaves com mais intensidade pelo radar a frente aqui e maior do que a que passou por lisboa...


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Out 2015 às 03:19)

Frentes já passaram, acumulado de *10,9 mm*
Vento moderado.

Agora de dia devem chegar os pós-frontais. Bom resto de madrugada para o interior


----------



## TekClub (31 Out 2015 às 04:54)

por aqui chove torencial...


----------



## PapoilaVerde (31 Out 2015 às 07:41)

Não ouvi qualquer chuva durante a noite. A rua não tem água acumulada, se choveu já secou tudo.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2015 às 07:44)

Bom dia,

Minima: *13,5ºC*
Actual: *14,8ºC*

O GFS na actual saída foi atras do Europeu, muita chuva prevista para amanhã, vamos ver.
Como esperado o IPMA lançou novo aviso amarelo relativo à chuva forte para Domingo.

O acumulado de hoje, *3,8 mm* escasso portanto. ( valor retirado da estação da Amoreira, Alcabideche)
Às 3:00 houve uma rajada de *76 km/h*, nada mau.


----------



## lilimg (31 Out 2015 às 08:41)

Bom Dia!
Por aqui, durante a noite, fez-se sentir algum vento, mas fraco e alguns chuviscos... nada de interessante, portanto.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2015 às 09:02)

Bom dia, que frente tão forte que nem dei por ela, acumulou somente 1,6mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Out 2015 às 09:10)

Por aqui a frente nao passou de aguaceiros moderados, e durou pouco tempo, diria que nao deu para acumular mais que 2mm.
A manha acordou com sol bem "bonito".


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2015 às 10:22)

Bom dia!

A frente aqui foi o que estava previsto e não foi nada mau! 

Acumulados 7,0mm o rain rate máximo foi de 142,2mm/h (01:25)

Rajada máxima 43km/h

Temperatura mínima 13,2ºC

Agora céu nublado com boas abertas, 17,3ºC, 74%Hr, 1017,3hpa e vento fraco

O mês termina com 92,2mm o mês mais chuvoso desde Novembro de 2014... espero que Novembro termine acima dos 100mm o que faria 1 ano que já não acontece... dá para ter assim uma ideia como tem estado fraco este 2015


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Out 2015 às 10:27)

miguel disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> A frente aqui foi o que estava previsto e não foi nada mau!
> 
> Acumulados 7,0mm o rain rate máximo foi de 142,2mm/h (01:25)



Rate máximo de 217,4 mm/h pelas 1:04h.

Acumulados 6,6 mm após as 0h.


----------



## david 6 (31 Out 2015 às 12:20)

que frente triste 

18.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2015 às 12:49)

Boas

T.actual: *16,7ºC*
A temperatura já foi aos *17,0ºC*, mas não deve passar muito disto.
O acumulado mantem-se intacto, e assim continuará até fechar o dia, penso eu,*3,8 mm.*

Muitas nuvens, embora boas abertas, vai estar uma tarde porreira para passear.


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2015 às 12:50)

Boas

Dia de muito sol e até está mais quente do que pensava...já estão 19,2ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Out 2015 às 13:00)

Mínima: *12,5ºC*
Atual: *18,7ºC*

Vamos ver se ainda chegam alguns aguaceiros até ao final do dia!


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Out 2015 às 13:10)

Boas!
Quem diria que depois da chuvada desta madrugada, o céu estaria quase limpo e o sol a brilhar...
Aproveitem para passear 
Sigo com 17,9°C


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2015 às 17:21)

Foto desta tarde aqui em Setúbal...


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2015 às 17:42)

Olhei pela janela e vi uma claridade amarelada muito estranha, fui ver e o céu apresentava-se assim:














Passados uns minutos ainda ficou mais interessante. 






Alguns _mammatus_ e outras formações estranhas, as fotos não têm grande qualidade mas dá para terem uma ideia.


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2015 às 17:49)

Aqui parecia o fim do mundo


----------



## david 6 (31 Out 2015 às 17:53)

por aqui foi assim:


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Out 2015 às 17:59)




----------



## david 6 (31 Out 2015 às 18:01)

mais uma agora há pouco tempo:


----------



## Geopower (31 Out 2015 às 18:02)

a reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Por aqui não chove. Vista para W.


----------



## Geopower (31 Out 2015 às 18:12)

vista de há pouco para E/SE. Alguns mammatus.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Out 2015 às 18:27)

miguel disse:


> Foto desta tarde aqui em Setúbal...





miguel disse:


> Aqui parecia o fim do mundo





AndréFrade disse:


>


Belíssimos todos os registos de fim de tarde, mas estes três estão mesmo de cair o queixo!


----------



## Geopower (31 Out 2015 às 18:37)

Mais uma foto da panorâmica para W. Contraste de luz fantástico.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2015 às 18:50)

Boas tardes,

Máxima:  *18,2ºC*
Neste momento sigo com *13,4ºC *, algum frio, a minima do dia.

Inicio do por-do-sol de hoje.
Ve-se no horizonte cortinas de precipitação provenientes de um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2015 às 19:06)

Bem, já não restam grandes duvidas da chuvada que está prevista para amanhã, o GFS está com pior cenário, dado que concentra o maior volume de precipitação num "_curto"_ espaço de tempo.

A temperatura subiu agora para os actuais *13,8ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Out 2015 às 19:43)

Boa noite!
Hoje foi um dia magnífico para passear 
Dou-vos uma dica: Nunca andem à beira rio depois do sol se pôr 
Duas fotos com a vista para a ponte:


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2015 às 21:00)

O céu limpou  aqui na zona, teve logo impacto na temperatura, o vento nulo também ajuda ao arrefecimento.
T.actual: *12,6ºC*


----------



## Teles (31 Out 2015 às 21:06)

Boas hoje por aqui precipitação acumulada até ao momento de  5,3mm.
Umas fotos ao final da tarde de hoje:


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Out 2015 às 21:11)

Teles disse:


> Boas hoje por aqui precipitação acumulada até ao momento de  5,3mm.
> Umas fotos ao final da tarde de hoje:


Magnífico!!


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2015 às 22:02)

*12,1ºC* noite bem fresca.


----------



## david 6 (31 Out 2015 às 22:11)

13.2ºC


----------



## VimDePantufas (31 Out 2015 às 22:35)

Boa noite
Está mais fresca a noite hoje aqui, a temperatura tem vindo a descer e estão agora 9,8º C .
Vamos ver se por aqui amanhã chegamos aos 18 / 20 mm .... 
Pena é a chuva prevista, onde cair com maior intensidade, cair no espaço de poucas horas,e não cair espaçadamente evitando estragos
que possam vir  (ou esperemos que não) a ocorrer.


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2015 às 22:47)

Boas

Aqui a máxima foi de 19,2ºC

Agora estão 13,9ºC já não via este valor tão cedo faz tempo...

A ver amanha como corre isto...tudo que seja menos de 20mm para mim é fiasco


----------



## Tufao André (31 Out 2015 às 23:24)

A frente fria desta madrugada rendeu por aqui 6 mm, o valor esperado, visto que foi intensa mas de curta duração! 
Para amanhã tudo aponta para que o dia seja bem interessante em termos de precipitação  O Baixo Alentejo e o Algarve devem ser as regiões mais afectadas segundo os modelos, mas aqui a região de Lisboa não deve ficar nada mal... É esperar para ver! O weather channel (aplicação de meteo que tenho no telemóvel) na sua última actualização prevê um acumulado total entre 50 e 75 mm! A verificar-se já poderá causar alguns problemas.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 00:14)

Extensos campos de altocumulus hoje, com cumulus mediocris que até produziram aguaceiros visíveis sobre o mar. Algumas vistas que já consegui editar. Fotos há muitas, não há é computador, vai aos poucos.

Amanhecer com céu refrescado num pós-frontal insignificante quanto a precipitação:












Tarde de altocumulus finos e muitos cumulus num céu bonito e inspirador:





Já se vê o verde da erva a alastrar:





Jogos de luz e até irisações no entardecer; alguma precipitação largada pelos cumulus em dissipação:










(continua)


----------



## Vitor TT (1 Nov 2015 às 00:27)

Ontem ( Sábado ) foi dia de bike, finalmente hehehe, como não havia previsão de chuva e esta está "prometida" para mais logo, um mês parado não esperava fazer grandes km´s, e ainda por cima um cenário atmosférico bonito que tive pena não ter sido registado pela DSLR, mas pronto, fica a tentativa, 

o mar também estava bem alteroso, muito mesmo, alias há mais de um ano que o não via nesta linha bastante furioso ao ponto de já estar a "comer" a areia das praias, e só agora está a começar a época invernosa, 

vento surpreendentemente fraco a quase nulo, 

a temperatura, um pau de dois bicos, porque já se previa arrefecimento, mas ainda com sol, resolvi levar a "farda" de frio, porque já faço mais de 2/3 de noite, no inicio ainda senti algum calor, mas no regresso já bem noite senti um razoável arrefecimento e lembrar-me que fiz uma boa opção, na qual já sentia saudades ( e de ter os pés gelados também  ) no carro marcava pelas 22:00 h 16º C,

fica umas imagens da volta, estas tiradas ao longo do passeio marítimo de Oeiras, que tinha muita areia, os tons amarelos eram bem mais intensos e em algumas situações a virar para os tons alaranjados, mas não tinha no telemóvel opções válidas para ajuste do balanço de brancos,





















Carcavelos,






entrada do passeio marítimo de Cascais,






no regresso, porto de recreio de Oeiras,


----------



## thunderstorm87 (1 Nov 2015 às 00:55)

Boa noite pela cidade de Almada ceu encoberto e sem vento.Vamos ver o que nos reserva este evento


----------



## criz0r (1 Nov 2015 às 01:06)

Confirmo a 100%. Céu encoberto e vento nulo por aqui mas nota-se o Céu cada vez mais "carregado".


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 01:35)

Vitor TT disse:


> fica umas imagens da volta, estas tiradas ao longo do passeio marítimo de Oeiras, que tinha muita areia, os tons amarelos eram bem mais intensos e em algumas situações a virar para os tons alaranjados, mas não tinha no telemóvel opções válidas para ajuste do balanço de brancos,



 lindas! Gosto especialmente daquelas composições em Santo Amaro, e que luz belíssima!
Embora visse alguma rebentação no forte e no Bugio, não me apercebi que o mar estava tão forte.

Completo com as vistas do poente e crepúsculo aqui do mirante do costume:






A Terra é redonda...






Cores estranhas após o ocaso, antigas, nada habituais aqui, prenúncio de uma situação interessante:
















E relato do dia em vídeo.
Amanhecer:

Manhã:

Entardecer espectacular:


----------

